# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ամանդա Տոդդի պատմությունը

## Rhayader

Youtube-ի այս տեսահոլովակում 15-ամյա կանադացի դպրոցական Ամանդա Տոդդը պատմում է իր պատմությունը. ինչպես ինտերնետային շփումը վերածվեց շանտաժի, հալածանքի, հոգեբանական բռնության:




Տեսահոլովակը Youtube-ում հրապարակվել է սեպտեմբերի յոթին: Ուղիղ մեկ ամիս և երեք օր հետո Ամանդան ինքնասպանություն է գործել:

Ինձ թվում է՝ բավականին ծանոթ պատմություն է: Ու անիմաստ է հուսալ, որ այն կազդի պատմության մեղավորի կարգի մարդկանց խղճի վրա: Այն, որ մենք գործնականում չունենք ներքին, հասարակական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմներ նման դեպքերի համար, որ պատրաստ ենք ասել՝ «ապուշ է, ինքն է մեղավոր», ստեղծում է հանդուրժողականության կոնտեքստ նրա համար, որ մարդիկ չարաշահեն երեխաների դյուրահավատությունը:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2012), Arpine (21.10.2012), GriFFin (19.08.2014), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (21.10.2012), Nimra (24.10.2012), Quyr Qery (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (21.10.2012), shatboyov (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.10.2012), Աթեիստ (21.10.2012), Արէա (21.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ճիշտն ասած, էս պատմության մեջ ամենատարօրինակն էն մարդկանց վարքն ա, որոնք պիտի պաշտպանեին Ամանդային՝ ծնողների, ոստիկանության, բժիշկների: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ պայմաններում ա ինքասպան էղել, բայց հաշվի առնելով կյանքի հանգամանքները ու էն փաստը, որ մի անգամ արդեն ինքնասպանության փորձ արել ա, ինքը բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկի մեջ ա գտնվել: Ու ի՞նչ են արել ինքնասպանությունը կանխելու համար:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Ariadna (22.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ճիշտն ասած, էս պատմության մեջ ամենատարօրինակն էն մարդկանց վարքն ա, որոնք պիտի պաշտպանեին Ամանդային՝ ծնողների, ոստիկանության, բժիշկների: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ պայմաններում ա ինքասպան էղել, բայց հաշվի առնելով կյանքի հանգամանքները ու էն փաստը, որ մի անգամ արդեն ինքնասպանության փորձ արել ա, ինքը բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկի մեջ ա գտնվել: Ու ի՞նչ են արել ինքնասպանությունը կանխելու համար:


Եթե նկատեցիր, Ամանդան պատմում էր, որ անտիդեպրեսանտներ է ընդունում ու հոգեբանի մոտ խորհրդատվության է գնում: Ինձ ավելի կատաղացնում է ֆեյսբուքյան մի քանի անասուն էջերի վարքը, որոնք ժամանակին Ամանդային ձեռ էին առնում (անընդհատ ժավել խմելու մասին կատակներ անելով), ու հիմա էլ ինչ կեղտ ասես չեն թափում երեխայի վրա: First day on the internet kid-ը քեզ օրինակ: Ու գիտակցաբար տարրեր են հորինում պատմության մեջ, բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնելով մեռած երեխային: The Daily Capper պեդոֆիլական հանրությունը, որի անդամները վեբկամով շփվելու կայքերում երեխաներին համոզում են կոմպրոպիզացնող բաներ անել, նկարահանում (screen-capping կամ պարզապես capping) դա ու շանտաժով ստիպում ավելի շատ բաներ անել իրենց համար: Հանրության շանտաժով ավելի բարձր արդյունքի հասած անդամը ստանում է «Ոսկե վեբկամ» մրցանակ ու, ասենք, «շաբաթվա շանտաժիստ» տիտղոսը: Նման մարդիկ իրենց զոհերին անվանում են «camwhore»:

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), shatboyov (24.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքան շատ տավար կա: Ցավալի ա:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Arpine (22.10.2012), GriFFin (19.08.2014), Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Lion (22.10.2012), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Վահե-91 (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե նկատեցիր, Ամանդան պատմում էր, որ անտիդեպրեսանտներ է ընդունում ու հոգեբանի մոտ խորհրդատվության է գնում: Ինձ ավելի կատաղացնում է ֆեյսբուքյան մի քանի անասուն էջերի վարքը, որոնք ժամանակին Ամանդային ձեռ էին առնում (անընդհատ ժավել խմելու մասին կատակներ անելով), ու հիմա էլ ինչ կեղտ ասես չեն թափում երեխայի վրա: First day on the internet kid-ը քեզ օրինակ: Ու գիտակցաբար տարրեր են հորինում պատմության մեջ, բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնելով մեռած երեխային: The Daily Capper պեդոֆիլական հանրությունը, որի անդամները վեբկամով շփվելու կայքերում երեխաներին համոզում են կոմպրոպիզացնող բաներ անել, նկարահանում (screen-capping կամ պարզապես capping) դա ու շանտաժով ստիպում ավելի շատ բաներ անել իրենց համար: Հանրության շանտաժով ավելի բարձր արդյունքի հասած անդամը ստանում է «Ոսկե վեբկամ» մրցանակ ու, ասենք, «շաբաթվա շանտաժիստ» տիտղոսը: Նման մարդիկ իրենց զոհերին անվանում են «camwhore»:


Ռայ, հասկանու՞մ ես, սուիցիդալ երեխային առաջին հերթին պետք ա հոսպիտալացնել ու հսկողության տակ պահել: Սա ահավոր մեծ բացթողում ա բուժանձնակազմի կողմից: Իսկ թե էն անասուններն ինչով են զբաղվում, ինձ էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում: Անասուններ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, ու պետք ա ունենալ դրանց դեմ պայքարող համակարգ: Ու՞ր ա:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե նկատեցիր, Ամանդան պատմում էր, որ անտիդեպրեսանտներ է ընդունում ու հոգեբանի մոտ խորհրդատվության է գնում: Ինձ ավելի կատաղացնում է ֆեյսբուքյան մի քանի անասուն էջերի վարքը, որոնք ժամանակին Ամանդային ձեռ էին առնում (անընդհատ ժավել խմելու մասին կատակներ անելով), ու հիմա էլ ինչ կեղտ ասես չեն թափում երեխայի վրա: First day on the internet kid-ը քեզ օրինակ: Ու գիտակցաբար տարրեր են հորինում պատմության մեջ, բացասական լույսի տակ ներկայացնելով մեռած երեխային: The Daily Capper պեդոֆիլական հանրությունը, որի անդամները վեբկամով շփվելու կայքերում երեխաներին համոզում են կոմպրոպիզացնող բաներ անել, նկարահանում (screen-capping կամ պարզապես capping) դա ու շանտաժով ստիպում ավելի շատ բաներ անել իրենց համար: Հանրության շանտաժով ավելի բարձր արդյունքի հասած անդամը ստանում է «Ոսկե վեբկամ» մրցանակ ու, ասենք, «շաբաթվա շանտաժիստ» տիտղոսը: Նման մարդիկ իրենց զոհերին անվանում են «camwhore»:


15 տարեկան երեխան հակադեպրեսանտներ? ու դեռ զարմանում եք, որ ինքնասպան ա եղել? Անտիդեպրեսսանտների օգտագործումը սկզբնական շրջանում անգամ մեծահասակ մարդուն ատանելի ընկճախտի մեջ ա գցում, էլ չեմ ասում շատերը ստիպված են լինում մի քանի տեսակ դեղեր փոխել մինչեւ գտնում են իրենց հարմար պրեպարատը: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը երբը հենց դեղահաբերի բացասական ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ ինքանսպան են եղել:

----------

erexa (22.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Nimra (24.10.2012), Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

2ef528ad6de3.jpg

Ժողովուրդ ջան  եկեք ազնիվ լինենք, անկեղծ խոսենք:
Սա տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական կերպար ա? 

Աստված Ամանդայի հոգին լուսավորի, խոսքը երեւույթի մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց նրա մասին:

Սա մի կերպար ա, որը տղամարդու համար ազդանշան ա` արի ես պատրաստ եմ: Դուք չեք հիշի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ Հայաստանի մարմնավաճառները հենց էս տեսքն ունեին:

Սա թեւթեւաբարո կնոջ կերպար ա, եւ ոչ մի կապ չունի տասհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական վիճակի հետ:

Եկեք սրանից սկսենք:

Այո հասարակությունը դեգրադացվել ա, բայց պետք չէ դեգրադացման ախտանիշները նկատել միայն մի կողմում, դեգրադացման ակնհայտ ախտանիշներ են առկա ինչպես տուժող կողում այնպես էլ մեղավոր կողմում:

----------

keyboard (22.10.2012), Lion (27.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> 2ef528ad6de3.jpg
> Ժողովուրդ ջան  եկեք ազնիվ լինենք, անկեղծ խոսենք:
> Սա տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական կերպար ա? 
> Աստված Ամանդայի հոգին լուսավորի, խոսքը երեւույթի մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց նրա մասին:
> Սա մի կերպար ա, որը տղամարդու համար ազդանշան ա` արի ես պատրաստ եմ: Դուք չեք հիշի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ Հայաստանի մարմնավաճառները հենց էս տեսքն ունեին:
> Սա թեւթեւաբարո կնոջ կերպար ա, եւ ոչ մի կապ չունի տասհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական վիճակի հետ:
> Եկեք սրանից սկսենք:
> Այո հասարակությունը դեգրադացվել ա, բայց պետք չէ դեգրադացման ախտանիշները նկատել միայն մի կողմում, դեգրադացման ակնհայտ ախտանիշներ են առկա ինչպես տուժող կողում այնպես էլ մեղավոր կողմում:


Ասենք, թե ճիշտ ես, Չամիչ ջան: Չնայած… չէի ասի, թե ճիշտ ես: Ինչևէ, թող, որԱմանդան նույնիսկ քո ասած մարմնավաճարն էր: 
Բայց մի՞թե դա պատճառ է, որ նրան ինքնասպանության հասցնեն:

----------

Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), GriFFin (19.08.2014), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Մեծ տարբերություն կա թե արտաքին տվյալների, թե պահվածքի և առհասարակ մարդկանց միջև, դրա համար էլ ամեն մարդու չեն կարա հասցնեն ինքնասպանության:
Եթե 15 տարեկան աղջիկը կամ առհասարակ մարդը հասկանում ա, որ պտի տենց հագնվի ու դա գրավիչա տղամարդու համար, ուրեմն ինքը շատ լավ գիտակցումա ինչի ա գնում ու ինչա անում ու պետք չի ստեղ սենտիմենտալ գրառումներ անել, թե տնայ կամ թե նանամ:
Ինչքան էլ մարդն ազատ լինի կյանքում կան բաներ, որոնք անընդունելի են, մի անգամ էլ իմ հետ է նման բան պատահել, անկեղծանամ պատմեմ:
Ուսանողական տարիներիս, ավտոյիս մագը քոքած քաղաքում ֆռֆռում էի, մի աղջիկ տեսա, որ երկար բարակ գլուխներդ չցավացնեմ, ասեմ, որ ՎԵՐՋՆ էր, աղջիկների ասած բարձր պլատֆորմներով, թափանցիկ սև տրիկոյով, ինչի տակից հստակ նշմարվում էին իրա կռուժվաներով տռուսիկի եզրագծերը ու էդ տրիկոն ոչինչ չէր փակում, կրծքերը մարմնին համապատասխան, մի խոսքով հիմա, որ հիշքում եմ, փշաքաղվում եմ: Հազիվ քայլելով գնում էր, էդ բարձր պլատֆորմների վրա ոնց էր քայլում չգիտեմ: Համարյա հասա իրնա, մեքենան կանգնեցրի, որ խոսեմ, մտավ այգի չհասցրի, մինչև հետևից գնացի տեսնեմ մի խումբ երեխաների հետ կանգնած է:
Էդ երեաների մեջից մի տղայի կանչեցի ու հարցրի, թե իրենց դասատունա էս աղջիկը: Ասեց ,չէ ապեր մեր դասարանիցա, էն գայլի չանը տեսել էս, ոնցա ընգնում վրից, այ չանս տենց ընգավ:
Ասածս ինչա, հետը խոսաի, գնար տուն ասեր, վրովս բողոքեին, անչափահասի հոդվածը դնեին վրես ու ես հիմա ճաղերի հետևից քեզ պատմեի էսքանը չէ՞:
Բա դրա հերն ուրա՞, դրա հերը կամ մերը, չեն տենում, որ իրանց 8-9րդ դասարանի երեխեն տկլոր փողոցա հելնում, էդ երեխեն քեզ թվումա չի գիտակցում, որ տղեքի կողքով անցնումա, տղեքը ազգն ու հայրենիքը ուրանալ պատրաստ վազում են հետևից:
Լավ էլ գիտակցումա, ավելին, իրան դուրա գալիս ու թե դրա հետ մեկտեղ էլ մի քչ յանը տարածա, մի օր մեկը կթքի վրեն կգնա ինքնասպան կլինի:
Հիմա դե ինձ ասա, նորմալա էդ երևույթը, նորմալա՞ որ 8-9 դասարանի երեխեն տենց հագնվի, թե՞ կարողա՞ ասես, որ ես սեքսին կարոտ ու հորմոնները գլխիս տված վիճակում եմ եղել դրա համար դրան տենց եմ նայել, ես էլ կասեմ, եթե մի տղամարդ էդ աղջկան տենար ու գոնե չփորձեր հետ բառ փոխանակել կամ առնվազն չծռվեր հետևից ես էդ տղամարդու մասին կարծիքս կփոխեմ, ասեմ ավելին կկասկածեմ, որ ինքը որպես տղամարդ մի բանի ունակա  :Wink:

----------

erexa (22.10.2012), Nimra (24.10.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ էլ գիտակցումա, ավելին, իրան դուրա գալիս ու թե* դրա հետ մեկտեղ էլ մի քչ յանը տարածա*, մի օր մեկը կթքի վրեն կգնա ինքնասպան կլինի:


keyboard ջան, եթե էդ բոլդ արած մասը գիտակցում ես, մնացած գրածիդ, որի մեջ լիքը վրդովմունք կար, իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Հոգեբանները, գուցե հոգեբույժները լավ կարող են բացատրել երևույթը, որը իրոք կա, չգիտեմ յանը տարածություն ա, հոգեկան հիվանդություն, շիզոֆրենիա, թե ուղղակի սեքսուալ պահանջմունքի ավելցուկ: Նույնիսկ ծնողը կարող ա շատ խիստ լինի, բայց ինքը պադյեզդում փոխվի, ստանա "հետևիցս ռեպլիկ թողեք" տեսք, նոր շենքից դուրս գա: Լավ թող դեռ 13-14 տարեկանից էդ մարդիկ կամ ընտրեն մարմնավաճառի ուղին, կամ 1-2 տարուց իրանց մոստից գցեն, ու ասել թքա՞ծ: Մի քիչ Ռայադերի գրառման ուղղվածությունը այլ էր, քան ես եմ հարցը ընկալում, դրա համար գրառում չէի անում, բայց ստեղ իմ կարծիքով մարդ լինելու, դիմացինի մեջ մարդ տենալու խնդիրն ա: Հա, իմ ասածն ավելի սենտիմենտալ ա: Եթե էս աղջկա թեման բոլոր կարդացողներից գոնե մեկի հետագա կյանքի բոլոր շփումներից միայն մեկում ինչ-որ որոշում կայացնելու վրա ազդելու ա՝ ձեռք մենկել-չմեկնելու երկմտանքի, որովհետև դիմացինը էն մարդը չի, քար չշպրտելու, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ուրեմն լավ թեմա ա: Եթե պետք ա քննարկենք արդեն մահացած աղջկա, ինչպես ինքնդ էլ ենթադրեցիր գուցե հոգեկան խանգարման պատճառ հանդիսացող, մեր կողմից ընդունելի վարքային նորմերից շեղումները, իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ես Չամիչին ավելի կոպիտ էի ուզում պատասխանել, բայց գրեցի ու չհաստատեցի, որովհետև ես ավելի զուսպ եմ կամ գուցե էս թեման վրաս ազդեց, չուզեցա դիմացիս մարդը իրան վատ զգա, բայց անկեղծ չեմ կարող հասկանալ ոնց կարելի ա տենց մտածել, ու ինքս իրոք ինձ վատ զգացի, որ փաստորեն կարելի ա էլի: Դե դու ասա սենտիմենտալ:

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), GriFFin (19.08.2014), Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Moonwalker (22.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (22.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Արէա (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## erexa

> 15 տարեկան երեխան հակադեպրեսանտներ? ու դեռ զարմանում եք, որ ինքնասպան ա եղել? Անտիդեպրեսսանտների օգտագործումը սկզբնական շրջանում անգամ մեծահասակ մարդուն ատանելի ընկճախտի մեջ ա գցում, էլ չեմ ասում շատերը ստիպված են լինում մի քանի տեսակ դեղեր փոխել մինչեւ գտնում են իրենց հարմար պրեպարատը: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը երբը հենց դեղահաբերի բացասական ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ ինքանսպան են եղել:


Մեկ-մեկ նենց ապուշ հոգեբաններ կան, որոնք կլիենտներին իրենց գլխից ռադ անելու համար, միանգամից  անտիդեպրեսանտներ են նշանակում: Էդ դեղերը կարո՞ղ է մի քիչ օգուտ են տալիս, բայց ահագին էլ վնաս են հասցնում մարդու օրգանիզմին: Ի վերջո դեղերը չեն վերացնում խնդրի պատճառը: 




> 2ef528ad6de3.jpg
> Ժողովուրդ ջան  եկեք ազնիվ լինենք, անկեղծ խոսենք:
> Սա տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական կերպար ա?


Իհարկե ո՛չ:

----------

keyboard (22.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard ջան, եթե էդ բոլդ արած մասը գիտակցում ես, մնացած գրածիդ, որի մեջ լիքը վրդովմունք կար, իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Հոգեբանները, գուցե հոգեբույժները լավ կարող են բացատրել երևույթը, որը իրոք կա, չգիտեմ յանը տարածություն ա, հոգեկան հիվանդություն, շիզոֆրենիա, թե ուղղակի սեքսուալ պահանջմունքի ավելցուկ: Նույնիսկ ծնողը կարող ա շատ խիստ լինի, բայց ինքը պադյեզդում փոխվի, ստանա "հետևիցս ռեպլիկ թողեք" տեսք, նոր շենքից դուրս գա: Լավ թող դեռ 13-14 տարեկանից էդ մարդիկ կամ ընտրեն մարմնավաճառի ուղին, կամ 1-2 տարուց իրանց մոստից գցեն, ու ասել թքա՞ծ: Մի քիչ Ռայադերի գրառման ուղղվածությունը այլ էր, քան ես եմ հարցը ընկալում, դրա համար գրառում չէի անում, բայց ստեղ իմ կարծիքով մարդ լինելու, դիմացինի մեջ մարդ տենալու խնդիրն ա: Հա, իմ ասածն ավելի սենտիմենտալ ա: Եթե էս աղջկա թեման բոլոր կարդացողներից գոնե մեկի հետագա կյանքի բոլոր շփումներից միայն մեկում ինչ-որ որոշում կայացնելու վրա ազդելու ա՝ ձեռք մենկել-չմեկնելու երկմտանքի, որովհետև դիմացինը էն մարդը չի, քար չշպրտելու, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ուրեմն լավ թեմա ա: Եթե պետք ա քննարկենք արդեն մահացած աղջկա, ինչպես ինքնդ էլ ենթադրեցիր գուցե հոգեկան խանգարման պատճառ հանդիսացող, մեր կողմից ընդունելի վարքային նորմերից շեղումները, իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ես Չամիչին ավելի կոպիտ էի ուզում պատասխանել, բայց գրեցի ու չհաստատեցի, որովհետև ես ավելի զուսպ եմ կամ գուցե էս թեման վրաս ազդեց, չուզեցա դիմացիս մարդը իրան վատ զգա, բայց անկեղծ չեմ կարող հասկանալ ոնց կարելի ա տենց մտածել, ու ինքս իրոք ինձ վատ զգացի, որ փաստորեն կարելի ա էլի: Դե դու ասա սենտիմենտալ:


Եղբայր, ասածդ ընդունում եմ, մարդուն մարդ ընկալելը կարևորա, բայց ես սենց մի սկզբունքի կողմնակից եմ էլի ասսենք  "գիժ է՞ս,մնա տունը, մի հել մարդկանց էլ գժվացրու"
Եղբայր, եթե էդ տարիքում, որ ամենա խոցոլինա երևի, էդ մարդու դեմը չառան, էդ մարդու հետագա ապրելը էլ քանի կոպեկ կարժենա, ինչ իմաստ կունենա իրա ապրած կյանքը:
Չեմ ասում, թե արդարացնում եմ էն, որ մարդուն կարելիա հասցնել ինքնասպանության, դա վատա, քննադատելիա, հանցանք ա, բայց արի հարց տանք մեզ, ինչ ինձ, քեզ ու մյուսին չեն կարողացել հասցնել դրան, ինչի են խոցելի հենց Չամիչի նկարագրած մարդիկ, պատասխանը շատ պարզ ա եղբայր, ով ինչ կանի իրեն կանի սկզբունքնա:
Սենտիմենտալություն կա նաև իմ ասածում, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ես պիտի քեզ ասեմ գնա թեմա բաց, ինքդ քեզ գրի ու պատասխանի

----------


## Moonwalker

> Երևի վուլգար հագնվելու հետ էս, ասեմ, հա, վուլգար  հագնվածին կասեմ վուլգար հագնված, այ էդ ռեակցիան կտամ, իսկ եթե էդ վուլգար հագնվածը 15 տարեկան լինի, կասեմ, որ ինչ էլ անեն իրա գլխին, իրան հասնումա


Հը՞: Հասնո՞ւմ ա: :Huh: 

Անմեղն ի ձէնջ, նախ՝ նա ընկեսցէ քար ի վերայ դորա։

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> keyboard ջան, եթե էդ բոլդ արած մասը գիտակցում ես, մնացած գրածիդ, որի մեջ լիքը վրդովմունք կար, իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Հոգեբանները, գուցե հոգեբույժները լավ կարող են բացատրել երևույթը, որը իրոք կա, չգիտեմ յանը տարածություն ա, հոգեկան հիվանդություն, շիզոֆրենիա, թե ուղղակի սեքսուալ պահանջմունքի ավելցուկ: Նույնիսկ ծնողը կարող ա շատ խիստ լինի, բայց ինքը պադյեզդում փոխվի, ստանա "հետևիցս ռեպլիկ թողեք" տեսք, նոր շենքից դուրս գա: Լավ թող դեռ 13-14 տարեկանից էդ մարդիկ կամ ընտրեն մարմնավաճառի ուղին, կամ 1-2 տարուց իրանց մոստից գցեն, ու ասել թքա՞ծ: Մի քիչ Ռայադերի գրառման ուղղվածությունը այլ էր, քան ես եմ հարցը ընկալում, դրա համար գրառում չէի անում, բայց ստեղ իմ կարծիքով մարդ լինելու, դիմացինի մեջ մարդ տենալու խնդիրն ա: Հա, իմ ասածն ավելի սենտիմենտալ ա: Եթե էս աղջկա թեման բոլոր կարդացողներից գոնե մեկի հետագա կյանքի բոլոր շփումներից միայն մեկում ինչ-որ որոշում կայացնելու վրա ազդելու ա՝ ձեռք մենկել-չմեկնելու երկմտանքի, որովհետև դիմացինը էն մարդը չի, քար չշպրտելու, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, ուրեմն լավ թեմա ա: Եթե պետք ա քննարկենք արդեն մահացած աղջկա, ինչպես ինքնդ էլ ենթադրեցիր գուցե հոգեկան խանգարման պատճառ հանդիսացող, մեր կողմից ընդունելի վարքային նորմերից շեղումները, իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ես Չամիչին ավելի կոպիտ էի ուզում պատասխանել, բայց գրեցի ու չհաստատեցի, որովհետև ես ավելի զուսպ եմ կամ գուցե էս թեման վրաս ազդեց, չուզեցա դիմացիս մարդը իրան վատ զգա, բայց անկեղծ չեմ կարող հասկանալ ոնց կարելի ա տենց մտածել, ու ինքս իրոք ինձ վատ զգացի, որ փաստորեն կարելի ա էլի: Դե դու ասա սենտիմենտալ:


Շինարար, ախր էդ աղջկա հագնվածն առանձնապես «ռեպլիկ թողնելու» չէր, ասենք, Կանադայի չափանիշներով, + ծնողները բաժանված են, միակ երեխան ա ընտանիքում, հոգեբանական պատկերը ստացի: Կամայական նախորոք ինստրուկտաժ չարած 15 տարեկան, ասել ա թե՝ նոր սեռական հասունացման հասած երեխային կարելի ա պուպուշ իրանով հիացած տղա ձևանալ, ռոմանտիկ բաներ ասել ու վեբկամով համոզել, որ կուրծքը ցույց տա, նկարել դա հետո շանտաժ անել: Ու եթե չհամաձայնի շանտաժի պայմանների հետ, կարելի ա ուղարկել էդ նկարն ինտերնետով մեկ, ու Չամիչի նման մարդկանց կոնտեքստում մարդա մի քար կգցեն, երեխան մենակ կմնա: Ծնողներն էլ դժվար թե հասկանան, որ մարդը սխալ է արել: Մենակ մնացած երեխա = առավել խոցելի երեխա: Ու պատկերացրու, որ էդ առավել խոցելի երեխան տեսնի, որ իր արած սխալից չի կարողանում փախնել ոչ մի տեղ ու ոչ մի կերպ, ոչ մեկը հետը չի շփվում ու ով էլ շփվում է՝ մենակ կոնկրետ նպատակով:

Հիմա պատկերացրու որ համոզել + շանտաժ երևույթը կազմակերպված, հոբբիանման երևույթ է, քարկոծելն էլ գործող հասարակական մեխանիզմ: Ասածս այն է, որ նման բան կարող էր տեղի ունենալ ցանկացած երեխայի հետ, գրեթե առանց բացառության:

Բանակում մի երկու հոգի կային՝ 14-16 տարեկան աղջիկների էին «տոչկում»: Գիտե՞ս ինչ չափանիշով: Միայն թե եղբայր չունենա: Հետո սկսում զանգել, ականջ յուղել և այլն: Նման աղջիկների հեռախոսահամարներն էլ շրջանառության մեջ էին:

Աշխարհում ամենահեշտ բանն է պատասխանատվությունից հրաժարվել ու ասել՝ «յանը տարած էր», բայց դժվար չի տեսնել, որ գրեթե ցանկացած մարդու կարելի է դնել այն աստիճանի անելանելի դրության մեջ, որ ինքնասպանություն գործի: Առավել ևս դեռահասի ու երեխայի: Ամեն մարդ էլ կարող է սխալ անել, որի համար կափսոսա: Ինձ համար զզվելի են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այդ սխալն օգտագործում են մարդուն ավելի խորը հրելու համար, ինչպես շանտաժիստներն, այնպես էլ քար գցողները. շանտաժիստը կարող է երեխային շանտաժ անել մենակ նրա հաշվին, որ գիտի՝ եթե մարդիկ սխալի մասին իմանան, ոչ թե կասեն՝ նման տականքներին նստեցնել է պետք, այլ մի-մի քար կնետեն երեխայի ուղղությամբ:

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), erexa (23.10.2012), GriFFin (19.08.2014), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (02.09.2016), Ripsim (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012), Վոլտերա (23.07.2013), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Հը՞: Հասնո՞ւմ ա:
> 
> Անմեղն ի ձէնջ, նախ՝ նա ընկեսցէ քար ի վերայ դորա։


Կներես Մուն ջան, էդ "սարդերենով" գրածդ չհասկացա, առանձնապես չփորձեցի, բայց առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանեմ:
Հա Մուն ջան, հասնումա  :Wink:  ավելին, տենցներին պետքա անջատել հասարակությունից, բուժել, եթե հնարավորա, նոր մոտեցնել հասարակությանը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 15 տարեկան երեխան հակադեպրեսանտներ? ու դեռ զարմանում եք, որ ինքնասպան ա եղել? Անտիդեպրեսսանտների օգտագործումը սկզբնական շրջանում անգամ մեծահասակ մարդուն ատանելի ընկճախտի մեջ ա գցում, էլ չեմ ասում շատերը ստիպված են լինում մի քանի տեսակ դեղեր փոխել մինչեւ գտնում են իրենց հարմար պրեպարատը: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը երբը հենց դեղահաբերի բացասական ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ ինքանսպան են եղել:


Անտանելի ընկճախտի մեջ չի գցում: Ուղղակի որոշ հակադեպրեսանտներ առաջին հերթին կամային ոլորտի վրա են ազդում, հետո նոր՝ տրամադրության: Կրկնում եմ՝ որոշ, ու վերջերս անգամ դա ահագին մեծ գիտական վեճի պատճառ ա դարձել: Այնուամենայնիվ, հաշվի առնելով բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկը, պետք էր շտապ հոսպիտալացնել, ինչը չի արվել: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս երեխան ամեն կողմից անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի ա արժանացել:

----------

keyboard (22.10.2012), melancholia (22.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Անտանելի ընկճախտի մեջ չի գցում: Ուղղակի որոշ հակադեպրեսանտներ առաջին հերթին կամային ոլորտի վրա են ազդում, հետո նոր՝ տրամադրության: Կրկնում եմ՝ որոշ, ու վերջերս անգամ դա ահագին մեծ գիտական վեճի պատճառ ա դարձել: Այնուամենայնիվ, հաշվի առնելով բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկը, պետք էր շտապ հոսպիտալացնել, ինչը չի արվել: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս երեխան ամեն կողմից անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի ա արժանացել:


Բյուր, իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, եթե ես երեխա եմ բերել, ապա պարտավոր եմ նրան պահել, պահպանել ամեն տեսակ վտանգներից, մինչև այն պահը, երբ նա ինքը կարա իրա մասին հոգ տանի:
Եթե իմ երեխեն պիտի տանը նորմալ հագնվի ու պադեզդում փոխվի ու նոր շենքից դուրս գա ու ես էնքան պիտի անուշադիր, չէ ավելի ճիշտա ասել անտարբեր լինեմ, որ դա չնկատեմ, չուզենամ նկատեմ, թքած ունենամ ուրեմն ոչմեկից ոչինչ չունեմ պահանջելու:
Բա երեխեդ նստումա համակարգչի դեմը, չնայես տեսնես ինչ ա անում, ինչովա զբաղված, ինչ կայքերա մտնում, ում հետ ա շբվում ու նման մի շարք ուղղակի տարրական ուշադրություն պահանջող երևույթներ:
Բա ինչի Հայաստանում նման բան չկա, որտև հայի մեջ դեռ մի քիչ մնացելա իրանց երեխու վրա դողալու գաղափարը, բայց դե ստե մարդիկ ազատությունից են խոսում, իրավունքներից, մենք ինչ իրավունք ունենք խառնվենք մեր երեխայի անձնակն կյանքին բլա բլա բլա

----------


## Rhayader

> Անտանելի ընկճախտի մեջ չի գցում: Ուղղակի որոշ հակադեպրեսանտներ առաջին հերթին կամային ոլորտի վրա են ազդում, հետո նոր՝ տրամադրության: Կրկնում եմ՝ որոշ, ու վերջերս անգամ դա ահագին մեծ գիտական վեճի պատճառ ա դարձել: Այնուամենայնիվ, հաշվի առնելով բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկը, պետք էր շտապ հոսպիտալացնել, ինչը չի արվել: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս երեխան ամեն կողմից անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի ա արժանացել:


Չամիչը հակադեպրեսանտների մեծ էքսպերտ է երևի:

StrangeLittleGirl ես, ճիշտն ասած, հակված եմ կարծել, որ եթե հասարակության ռեակցիան մի քիչ ուրիշ լիներ, ոչ ինքնասպանության առաջին փորձը կլիներ, ոչ ինքնասպանությունը: Բայց այո, ինքնասպանության առաջին փորձից հետո երեխային պետք էր հոսպիտալիզացիա անել առնվազն պաշտպանելու/վերականգնվելու ժամանակ տալու նպատակով, այդ ընթացքում էլ լուրջ բացատրական աշխատանքներ անց կացնել ծնողների, դպրոցի երեխաների, ուսուցիչների հետ, փնտրել անասունին, որը երեխային շանտաժ էր անում և այլն: Ցավոք, մարդիկ նախընտրում են դիմացինին աննորմալ հայտարարել (իրենց լեզվով ասած՝ freak, loser, whore): Երևույթը շատ տգեղ է ու կոչվում է bullying: Everynone-ի երեխեքն էլ այդ թեմայով շատ լավ կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմ էին հանել, որ գտնեմ, կտեղադրեմ:

----------

Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա է, եթե ես երեխա եմ բերել, ապա պարտավոր եմ նրան պահել, պահպանել ամեն տեսակ վտանգներից, մինչև այն պահը, երբ նա ինքը կարա իրա մասին հոգ տանի:
> Եթե իմ երեխեն պիտի տանը նորմալ հագնվի ու պադեզդում փոխվի ու նոր շենքից դուրս գա ու ես էնքան պիտի անուշադիր, չէ ավելի ճիշտա ասել անտարբեր լինեմ, որ դա չնկատեմ, չուզենամ նկատեմ, թքած ունենամ ուրեմն ոչմեկից ոչինչ չունեմ պահանջելու:
> Բա երեխեդ նստումա համակարգչի դեմը, չնայես տեսնես ինչ ա անում, ինչովա զբաղված, ինչ կայքերա մտնում, ում հետ ա շբվում ու նման մի շարք ուղղակի տարրական ուշադրություն պահանջող երևույթներ:
> Բա ինչի Հայաստանում նման բան չկա, որտև հայի մեջ դեռ մի քիչ մնացելա իրանց երեխու վրա դողալու գաղափարը, բայց դե ստե մարդիկ ազատությունից են խոսում, իրավունքներից, մենք ինչ իրավունք ունենք խառնվենք մեր երեխայի անձնակն կյանքին բլա բլա բլա


Ախր ստեղ էրեխու հագնվելը հեչ կապ չունի: Հա, ծնողն ինչ-որ տեղ թերացել ա, որ անասունին բռնելու փոխարեն էրեխուն ա տեղափոխել: Բայց ծնողը ոստիկան չի, որ էրեխու գլխին կանգնի, ու ինչքան էլ հետևի, էրեխեն ավելի շատ միջոցներ կփնտրի ծնողից թաքուն բաներ անելու: Ախր ստեղ հազար մեղավոր կա: Ծնողն էլ հետը, բայց էլի չմոռանանք, որ նախ ամուսնալուծված ծնողներ էին, երկրորդ ծնողից բեթար բացթողումներ էլ կային: Ու էս դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, բժշկական բացթողումն ամենաահավորն ա, որովհետև պրոտոկոլային ա, սևով սպիտակի վրա գրված ա՝ սուիցիդալ բարձր ռիսկ, ուրեմն հոսպիտալիզացիա:

----------

erexa (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), melancholia (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Everynone-ի կարճամետրաժը, որի մասին խոսում էի:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հը՞: Հասնո՞ւմ ա:
> 
> Անմեղն ի ձէնջ, նախ՝ նա ընկեսցէ քար ի վերայ դորա։





> Կներես Մուն ջան, էդ "սարդերենով" գրածդ չհասկացա, առանձնապես չփորձեցի, բայց առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանեմ:
> Հա Մուն ջան, հասնումա  ավելին, տենցներին պետքա անջատել հասարակությունից, բուժել, եթե հնարավորա, նոր մոտեցնել հասարակությանը





Չգիտեմ՝ պետք ա, թե չէ, նավսյակի թարգմանում եմ՝ թող առաջինը քար գցի դրա վրա ձեզնից նա, ով անմեղ ա: Ենթադրում եմ՝ Աստվածաշնչից ա:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Չգիտեմ՝ պետք ա, թե չէ, նավսյակի թարգմանում եմ՝ թող առաջինը քար գցի դրա վրա ձեզնից նա, ով անմեղ ա: Ենթադրում եմ՝ Աստվածաշնչից ա:


Ես արդեն քցել եմ, չգիտեմ կպելա թե չէ  :LOL: 

Շնորհակալ եմ թարգմանության համար:

----------

Շինարար (22.10.2012), Չամիչ (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կցորդ 54668
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան  եկեք ազնիվ լինենք, անկեղծ խոսենք:
> Սա տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական կերպար ա? 
> 
> Աստված Ամանդայի հոգին լուսավորի, խոսքը երեւույթի մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց նրա մասին:
> 
> Սա մի կերպար ա, որը տղամարդու համար ազդանշան ա` արի ես պատրաստ եմ: Դուք չեք հիշի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ Հայաստանի մարմնավաճառները հենց էս տեսքն ունեին:
> 
> ...


Աշխարհ-աշխարհ .... 15 տարեկան երեխան ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, այս կամ այն պատճառով: Ու մարդ կա ուզում ա էտ երեխու հագ ու կապից սկսի քննարկումը .....

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rammstein (23.10.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), stepanyanarg (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Արէա (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ էս պատմության մեջ ամենաշատը սարսափեցնում է հենց ինտերնետային ճնշման ու շանտաժի թեման: Ինտերնետը ահավոր մեծ ուժ է, որի դեմը ոչ մի ձև հնարավոր չի առնել ու մեջը ընկած ինֆորմացիան անասելի արագությամբ տարածվում է, չես կանգնեցնի: Մի օրում ամբողջ աշխարհը կարող է ականատես լինել մարդու նեղ անձնական որևէ իրավիճակի կամ նկարի, որը անզգուշաբար հայտնվել է ինտերնտում: Ով ուզում ես եղիր, ինչքան փող ու ազդեցություն ուզում ես ունեցիր, միևնույն է դրա դեմ ոչ մի բան անել չես կարող: Ու դա հո չի մնում ինտերնետի սահմանում, դուրս է գալիս իրական կյանք ու մեծ վնաս հասցնում մարդուն: 

Դեռ չափահաս մարդու դեպքում մի ձև լեզուդ կպտտվի ասել՝ ինքն էր մեղավոր, բայց անչափահասի դեպքում ո՞նց կարելի է տենց բան ասել: Ամեն մեկդ ձեր դեռահասությունը հիշեք ու ձեր սեռական հասունացումը: Հերիք էր կենսաբանության գրքի վերջին էջերը բացվեին, հորմոնները թռնում հասնում էին եսիմ ուր: Բա հլը պատկերացրեք ինտերնետ լիներ էդ ժամանակ, ինչ էր լինելու... Էն կարող էր լինել, ինչ լինում է Ամանդայի նման դեռահասների հետ: Կարդում էի իր մասին. ստիպված են եղել երկու անգամ իր դպրոցը փոխել, մի անգամ քաղաքը, էլի ամենօրյա ծաղրն ու ճնշումը չի դադարել: Որովհետև ինֆորմացիան ամենուր է:
Շատ վտանագավոր թեմա է: Էս էն թեման է, որտեղ կանխելն է միայն հնարավոր, թե չէ պրոցեսը որ գնաց, չես կանգնեցի: Պիտի ծնողները շատ-շատ ուշադիր լինեն, ուրիշ լուծում չկա էս հարցին...

----------

Arpine (22.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Տրիբունին ինչքան ուզում եմ վարկանիշ տամ, ասում ա` պետք ա այլ անդամների գնահատեք: Էս պահին չեմ ուզում այլ անդամների գնահատեմ: Ինձ թվում ա` էդ վարկանիշների սահմանափակման նպատակայնությունը վաղուց սպառել ա իրան, բոլորս էլ օգտագործում ենք ոչ թե ինչ-որ գծիկ ավելացնելու, այլ իրա ճիշտ նպատակի համար` որպես արագ նամակագրության միջոց :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (22.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (22.10.2012), Rhayader (22.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (22.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Աշխարհ-աշխարհ .... 15 տարեկան երեխան ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, այս կամ այն պատճառով: Ու մարդ կա ուզում ա էտ երեխու հագ ու կապից սկսի քննարկումը .....


Բա, պատճառները, դրան հասցնող հանգամանքները նեդե՞նք, չհասկանա՞նք ինչն ա դրան տանում, չինֆորմացվե՞նք, որ բացառենք հնարավորինս, սխալա՞ ասում, տենց պիտի լինի սերունդը, որ մեր վաղվա ապագանա՞
Վայ քու, ապագա, էս ինչ ասի....

----------


## Rhayader

> Աշխարհ-աշխարհ .... 15 տարեկան երեխան ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, այս կամ այն պատճառով: Ու մարդ կա ուզում ա էտ երեխու հագ ու կապից սկսի քննարկումը .....


Ավելի դիպուկ դժվար կլիներ ասել :Smile:

----------

Freeman (23.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), stepanyanarg (26.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (22.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա, պատճառները, դրան հասցնող հանգամանքները նեդե՞նք, չհասկանա՞նք ինչն ա դրան տանում, չինֆորմացվե՞նք, որ բացառենք հնարավորինս, սխալա՞ ասում, տենց պիտի լինի սերունդը, որ մեր վաղվա ապագանա՞
> Վայ քու, ապագա, էս ինչ ասի....


Հասկանանք պատճառները .... 

Ուրեմն, *խոսքի*, սկսենք հայհոյել ֆոյսբուքը ստեղծողին, հետո բոլոր օնլայն webcam կապի միջոցները ստեղծողներին, հետո մի հատ մեծ քֆուր էտ կապի միջոցները անչափահասներին շահագործելու համար օգտագործողներին, հետո կարանք հայհոյենք էտ երեխուն մարգինալացրածներին (ընկերներ, համադասարանցիներ, այլ ճանաչողներ), հետո ծոնղերին (հայվաններ, խի էիք բաժանվում), հետո բոլոր սոցիալական ու հոգեբանական ծառայություններին, որ պիտի ժամանակին համապատասխան օգնություն ցույց տված լինեին դժվար իրավիճակում հայտնված անչափահասին, հետո ոստիկանությանը, որը ժամանակին ուշադիր չի եղել ու երեխուն շանտաժ անողի վզից չի բռնել, հետո ալամ աշխարհին, որ թույլ ա տվել, որ էտ երեխեն մի քանի անգամ իրա վրա ձեռք բարձրացնի ու, ամենա վերջում, եթե տեղ մնաց բան քննարկելու, մեր հարգելի ակումբակից Չամիչի թանկագին խաթեր համար, կարանք քննարկենք անչափահաս երեխաների հագ ու կապի խնդիրն ընդհանրապես, *ու էլի խոսքի*, գանք էն եզրակացության, որ ընհանուր առմամբ ճաշակով, հարմար ու զուսպ հագնվելը լավ բան ա:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղին քրֆինք պրծանք, ուզում եմ հասկանամ, չամիչի գրածը ասենք սխալ էր կամ տեղին չէր, էդ ինչ-որ մեկիս թույլա տալի իրան անձնական մի բան ասե՞լ, եթե հա, ես սկսեմ ստե ում անձնականի մասին ինչ մտածում եմ ասեմ,բայց նեղանալ չլի էլի


Ընհանրապես ոչ մեկին չի կարելի անձնական բան ասել, վիրավորել, լավ բան չի ..... «Տարոն ջան, սիրուն չի»  :LOL: 

Բայց, եղբայր, մարդիկ էս դաժան կյանքում, մեկ-մեկ ուզում են հուզմունք ու կարեկցանք տեսնել, թկուզ լրիվ անծանոթ, բայց շատ դժվար իրավիճակում  հայտված մարդու նկատմաբ, մինչև էտ մարդու փեշի տակ մտնելն ու տռուսիկի գույնն ու լիֆչիկի չափը քննարկելը:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աշխարհ-աշխարհ .... 15 տարեկան երեխան ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, այս կամ այն պատճառով: Ու մարդ կա ուզում ա էտ երեխու հագ ու կապից սկսի քննարկումը .....


Էս երեխու պրոբլեմները վաղուց են սկսել, էն ինչ տեղի ա ունեցել հետեւանք ա, էտ կարգի երեխեքը դեգրադացման ուղին բռնած հասարակության հայելին են: Բնականաբար, մեղավորները պետք է պատժվեն ու շատ խիստ: 15 տարեկան երեխան ընդամենը պտուղ ա, որի ստեղծման հարցում համարյա մասնակցություն չի ունեցել, ոչ ոք չի մեղադրում երեխային, առավել եւս` ես: Եթե կա առաջարկ, կա պահանջարկ: 15 տարեկան երեխան իրավունք չունի 18-20 տարեկան չափահասի տեսք ունենալու, եթե ունի էտ դեպքում թող օրենսդրությունից հանեն էն հոդվածը, որի համար անչափահասի հետ սեռական կապ ունենալու համար դատում են:

 էս սարսափելի պատմության մեղավորը ով ա? Բոլորը, ողջ հասարակությունը, չակերտավոր ազատ բարքեր քարոզող հասարակությունը: Ազատ բարքեր եք ուզում? ստացեք:

----------

erexa (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Հետո էլ մարդկանց 99%-ը իրենց հումանիստ են համարում.. :Sulel:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. մի շարք անձնական հարթության, վիրավորական և կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներ տուգանվել ու ջնջվել կամ պարզապես ջնջվել են (ավելի քան 20 գրառում): Ես հասկանում եմ, որ նման թեմաներում երբեմն դժվար է պահել էմոցիաները, սակայն եթե ցանկանում եք շարունակել մասնակցել քննարկմանը, ապա ստիպված եք: Սա մասնավորապես վերաբերում է Rhayader-ին, keyboard-ին և Չամիչին:*

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Անտանելի ընկճախտի մեջ չի գցում: Ուղղակի որոշ հակադեպրեսանտներ առաջին հերթին կամային ոլորտի վրա են ազդում, հետո նոր՝ տրամադրության: Կրկնում եմ՝ որոշ, ու վերջերս անգամ դա ահագին մեծ գիտական վեճի պատճառ ա դարձել: Այնուամենայնիվ, հաշվի առնելով բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկը, պետք էր շտապ հոսպիտալացնել, ինչը չի արվել: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս երեխան ամեն կողմից անլուրջ վերաբերմունքի ա արժանացել:


Բյուր ջան, դու իսկապես տեղյակ չես? հա իսկապես, շատ լավ կլիներ, որ հոգեմետ դեղահաբեր նշանակող բժիշկները փորձի համար նախ իրենք մի երկու հաբ ընդունեին, նոր հասկանաին թե ինչի հետ գործ ունեն: Հակադեպրեսանտ երբեք չեմ ընդունել, փառք Աստծո, ինֆորմացիոն մեկուսացման դարում չենք, ցանկության դեպքում ամեն ինչից կարելի է տեղեկանալ, ես շատ լավ տեղյակ եմ, որ ադապտացման փուլում հիվանդները երբեման անտանելի սիմպտոմներ են ունենում, երբեմն էն աստիճան, որ ստիպված դադարեցնում են բուժումը կամ փոխում են պրեպարատը: Դու ինքդ էլ շատ լավ տեղյակ ես պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու հերքում ես, ցանկացած ոք կարող է մտնել որոնողական համակարգ եւ կարդալ հակադեպրեսանտի  կողմնակի ազդեցությունների ցանկը: Անկայուն պսիխիկա ունեցող երեխայի մոտ մի երկու կողմնակի ազդեցություն էլ որ ի հայտ գա, արտահայտվի ինքնասպանության փորձը պատրաստ է:

----------

keyboard (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս երեխու պրոբլեմները վաղուց են սկսել, էն ինչ տեղի ա ունեցել հետեւանք ա, էտ կարգի երեխեքը դեգրադացման ուղին բռնած հասարակության հայելին են: Բնականաբար, մեղավորները պետք է պատժվեն ու շատ խիստ: 15 տարեկան երեխան ընդամենը պտուղ ա, որի ստեղծման հարցում համարյա մասնակցություն չի ունեցել, ոչ ոք չի մեղադրում երեխային, առավել եւս` ես: Եթե կա առաջարկ, կա պահանջարկ: 15 տարեկան երեխան իրավունք չունի 18-20 տարեկան չափահասի տեսք ունենալու, եթե ունի էտ դեպքում թող օրենսդրությունից հանեն էն հոդվածը, որի համար անչափահասի հետ սեռական կապ ունենալու համար դատում են:
> 
>  էս սարսափելի պատմության մեղավորը ով ա? Բոլորը, ողջ հասարակությունը, չակերտավոր ազատ բարքեր քարոզող հասարակությունը: Ազատ բարքեր եք ուզում? ստացեք:


Ընգեր, ոնց-որ սկզբից ուզում ես մի լավ, նենց հաճելի քրիստոնեական բան ասես, հետո ինչ-որ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում: Ներող էլի .... 

Ուրեմն ...

Նախ, չգիտեմ ինչ չափանիշներով ա գնահատվում 15 տարեկանի ու 18 տարեկանի տեսքը, բայց իմ իմանալով 13-14 տարեկան աղջիկն էլ կարա հանգիստ 18 տարեկանի տեսք ունենա - բնություն ա, ֆիզիոլոգիայա, մի քիչ արագ կամ մի քիչ դանդաղ հասունացում ա ....... որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էն քո դրած նկարի մեջ էլ ոչ մի առանձնապես վուլգար կամ առտառոց բան չկար: 

Հետո, որպես կանոն պահանջարկն ա ծնում առաջարկ, ոչ թե հակառակը: Էս քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ եմ ասում  :LOL:  Այսինքնս, տվյալ պարագայում, հասուն տղամարդը շատ հեշտությամբ կարող ա ազդի անչափահաս աղջկա հոգեվիճակի վրա, ու սա անկախ էտ աղջկա հանգնվելուց, սովորելուց, ազատամտությունից, դաստիարակությունից, և այլն: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի, որ էտ տարիքի ցանկացած երեխա պոտենցիալ զոհ ա ամեն տեսակի այլասերվածների համար: Ու էս ինտերնետային դարում էտ պրոցեսը ավելի ա հեշտացել ու ավելի շատ ա հսկողությունից դուրս եկել: 

Ու վերջում, չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում «ազատ բարքեր» ասելով, բայց իմ իմացած ազատ բարքեր քարոզողներից ոչ մեկը չի ասել «գնացեք ու ինտերնետով անչափահաս երեխանեին գայթակղեք, հետո հասցրեք ինքնասպանության, ու դա լավ է ..... »: Ինչպես տեսնում ես, թեման բացվել ա, քո չսիրած ազատ բարքեր քարոզողներից մեկի կողմից, որը թեման ակնհայտորեն բացել ա երևույթը դատապարտելու համար, ոչ թե գովերգելու:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Mephistopheles (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ընգեր, ոնց-որ սկզբից ուզում ես մի լավ, նենց հաճելի քրիստոնեական բան ասես, հետո ինչ-որ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ես ընկնում: Ներող էլի .... 
> 
> Ուրեմն ...
> 
> Նախ, չգիտեմ ինչ չափանիշներով ա գնահատվում 15 տարեկանի ու 18 տարեկանի տեսքը, բայց իմ իմանալով 13-14 տարեկան աղջիկն էլ կարա հանգիստ 18 տարեկանի տեսք ունենա - բնություն ա, ֆիզիոլոգիայա, մի քիչ արագ կամ մի քիչ դանդաղ հասունացում ա ....... որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էն քո դրած նկարի մեջ էլ ոչ մի առանձնապես վուլգար կամ առտառոց բան չկար: 
> 
> Հետո, որպես կանոն պահանջարկն ա ծնում առաջարկ, ոչ թե հակառակը: Էս քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ եմ ասում  Այսինքնս, տվյալ պարագայում, հասուն տղամարդը շատ հեշտությամբ կարող ա ազդի անչափահաս աղջկա հոգեվիճակի վրա, ու սա անկախ էտ աղջկա հանգնվելուց, սովորելուց, ազատամտությունից, դաստիարակությունից, և այլն: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի, որ էտ տարիքի ցանկացած երեխա պոտենցիալ զոհ ա ամեն տեսակի այլասերվածների համար: Ու էս ինտերնետային դարում էտ պրոցեսը ավելի ա հեշտացել ու ավելի շատ ա հսկողությունից դուրս եկել: 
> 
> Ու վերջում, չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում «ազատ բարքեր» ասելով, բայց իմ իմացած ազատ բարքեր քարոզողներից ոչ մեկը չի ասել «գնացեք ու ինտերնետով անչափահաս երեխանեին գայթակղեք, հետո հասցրեք ինքնասպանության, ու դա լավ է ..... »: Ինչպես տեսնում ես, թեման բացվել ա, քո չսիրած ազատ բարքեր քարոզողներից մեկի կողմից, որը թեման ակնհայտորեն բացել ա երևույթը դատապարտելու համար, ոչ թե գովերգելու:


Լավ էլի, ուրիշ դեպքերում միանգամից ամեն ինչ շատ լավ նկատում եք:
Տվյալ դեպքում 15 տարեկան երեխան սմոքի այս ա արել, որը համարվում ա խիստ ընդգծված շպար: Դու կթողնես քո աղջիկը տենց շպարվի, կրծերը բացի, վարտիքն էլ համարյա ի ցույց դնի, նկարվի, կամ փողոց դուրս գա, կթողնես? 

Հասկացանք,  սեքսի հողի վրա սեւեռված հիվանդի մեկն ա եղել, ինչ որ մեկը արդարացնում ա էտ կարգի այլանդակությունը? Եթե 15 տարեկան 20 տարեկանի պես շպարվում ա ու աշխարհով մեկ իրա բարեմասնությունները ի ցույց ա դնում ուրեմն թող ամեն ինչ պատրաստ լինի, չեք գտնում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանալը նորմալ ա?

----------

keyboard (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Չամիչ, մի կողմ դնենք քո պատկերացումն այդ աղջկա մասին:
Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանում են նաև չշպարված ու քո չափանիշներով նորմալ հագնված անչափահասներն էլ: Ավելին, նրանց կարողանում են գայթակղել: Չնայած հրաշալի դաստիարակությանը: Եթե չես կարծում, ապա ասեմ, որ խոր մոլորության մեջ ես ու չգիտես, թե աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), erexa (03.11.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (29.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, դու իսկապես տեղյակ չես? հա իսկապես, շատ լավ կլիներ, որ հոգեմետ դեղահաբեր նշանակող բժիշկները փորձի համար նախ իրենք մի երկու հաբ ընդունեին, նոր հասկանաին թե ինչի հետ գործ ունեն: Հակադեպրեսանտ երբեք չեմ ընդունել, փառք Աստծո, ինֆորմացիոն մեկուսացման դարում չենք, ցանկության դեպքում ամեն ինչից կարելի է տեղեկանալ, ես շատ լավ տեղյակ եմ, որ ադապտացման փուլում հիվանդները երբեման անտանելի սիմպտոմներ են ունենում, երբեմն էն աստիճան, որ ստիպված դադարեցնում են բուժումը կամ փոխում են պրեպարատը: Դու ինքդ էլ շատ լավ տեղյակ ես պարզապես չեմ հասկանում ինչու հերքում ես, ցանկացած ոք կարող է մտնել որոնողական համակարգ եւ կարդալ հակադեպրեսանտի  կողմնակի ազդեցությունների ցանկը: Անկայուն պսիխիկա ունեցող երեխայի մոտ մի երկու կողմնակի ազդեցություն էլ որ ի հայտ գա, արտահայտվի ինքնասպանության փորձը պատրաստ է:


Շատ կներես, բայց ես ավելի քան տեղյակ եմ, որպեսզի որոնողական համակարգերին հավատամ, ու իմ գիտելիքները մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ աղբյուրներից են: Ու կարևորը՝ կարողանում եմ թացը չորից տարբերել: Հատուկ քեզ համար կրկնում եմ ու մի երկու բան էլ ավելացնում.
1. ՈՐՈՇ (ուշադրություն դարձրու որոշ բառի վրա) հակադեպրեսանտներ նշանակման սկզբնական շրջանում ազդում են ԿԱՄԱՅԻՆ ոլորտի վրա: դեպրեսիա ունեցողը միշտ չի, որ ինքնասպան ա լինում, որովհետև կամային ոլորտն էլ ա տուժած, ու քանի որ տրամադրությունից շուտ կամային ոլորտն ա ՎԵՐԱԿԱՆԳՆՎՈՒՄ, ապա ավելի հավանական ա դառնում ինքնասպանություն գործելը: Համենայնդեպս, ՎԵՐՋԵՐՍ (21-րդ դարում) ահագին ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ (ոչ թե որոնողական համակարգերի-ռուսական սիրողական սայթերի) վեճեր կան էս թեմայով, ու էնքան էլ հստակ չի՝ իսկապես էդպես ա, թե ոչ: ԱՄԵՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ քանի դեռ հարյուր տոկոսով չի հերքվել հակադեպրեսանտների նման ազդեցությունը, խորհուրդ ա տրվում ՍՈՒԻՑԻԴԻԱԼ ՌԻՍԿ ունեցողներին հոսպիտալացնել:
2. Հակադեպրեսանտները նշանակվում են ոչ միայն դեպրեսիայի, այլև տագնապային, կպչուն-սևեռում խանգարման, խուճապային խանգարման և մի շարք այլ հոգեբուժական հիվանդությունների դեպքում: ՈՐՈՇ (նորից ուշադրություն որոշ բառին) հակադեպրեսանտների կողմնակի էֆեկտներից ա ՏԱԳՆԱՊԸ, բայց տագնապը սուիցիդալ լինելու հետ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ: Ասել կուզի՝ ՏԱԳՆԱՊԻ ախտանիշները սկզբնական շրջանում կարող են ուժեղանալ, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց անցնում են: Կրկնում եմ՝ ՏԱԳՆԱՊԸ սուիցիդալության հետ կապ չունի, սուիցիդալության հետ կապ ունի ԴԵՊՐԵՍԻԱՆ (քո ասած՝ ընկճախտը)

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Հետաքրքիր է, նման երևույթների մասին, նման մեծ ինֆորմացվածություն ունենալը  :Think: 
Բավականին մտածելու տեղիք ունեմ փաստորեն հմմմմմմ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ էլի, ուրիշ դեպքերում միանգամից ամեն ինչ շատ լավ նկատում եք:
> Տվյալ դեպքում 15 տարեկան երեխան սմոքի այս ա արել, որը համարվում ա խիստ ընդգծված շպար: Դու կթողնես քո աղջիկը տենց շպարվի, կրծերը բացի, վարտիքն էլ համարյա ի ցույց դնի, նկարվի, կամ փողոց դուրս գա, կթողնես? 
> 
> Հասկացանք,  սեքսի հողի վրա սեւեռված հիվանդի մեկն ա եղել, ինչ որ մեկը արդարացնում ա էտ կարգի այլանդակությունը? Եթե 15 տարեկան 20 տարեկանի պես շպարվում ա ու աշխարհով մեկ իրա բարեմասնությունները ի ցույց ա դնում ուրեմն թող ամեն ինչ պատրաստ լինի, չեք գտնում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանալը նորմալ ա?


Չամիչ ջան, նախ ես չգիտեմ, թե էդ սմոքի այսը ինչ ա, ու մենակ էն փաստը որ դու գիտես ու գրածդ տոնից հասկացվում ա, որ դա ինչ որ վտա բան ա, մի քիչ էլ ենթադրելով որ դու աղջիկ ես, կարամ ասեմ, որ մի 50 տարի առաջ քեզ էդ գիտելիքներով երևի նույն որը գցեին, ինչ ես աղջկան։

Հա, ես համարում եմ, որ նման առաջարկ ստանալը նորմալ ա, բայց աննորմալ են
1. շանտաժը
2. հասրակության ռեակցիան

Ստեղ հարցը հենց էս 2 կետերին ա վերաբերում, ավելի շատ 2-ին։
Որ ինչ ա թե մարդը մի անգամ սխալ բան արեց, վե՜րջ, մինևչ կյանքի վերջը էկեք երեսով տանք, ձեռի հետ էլ էդ կյանքի վերջը տանք։
Զարմանում եմ, թե «կտոր մը երկինքը» ֆիլմը խի ա սենց սիրված էս մտածողությամբ ազգի մոտ։

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (29.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ..... Դու կթողնես քո աղջիկը տենց շպարվի, կրծերը բացի, վարտիքն էլ համարյա ի ցույց դնի, նկարվի, կամ փողոց դուրս գա, կթողնես?


Չամիչ ջան, եթե բանը հասավ նրան, թե ոնց պիտի հագնվի կամ շպարվի իմ աղջիկը, արի մի հատ ստեղ բոլորիս համար քո նկարը դիր, քո սիրած ճաշակով հագնված ու քսված, մենք էլ դա ընդունենք որպես չափանիշ ու համեմատության մեջ քննարկենք, տեսնենք մեր աղջիկները նորմալ են հագնվում, քսվում, թե չէ:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (29.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Լավ էլի, ուրիշ դեպքերում միանգամից ամեն ինչ շատ լավ նկատում եք:
> Տվյալ դեպքում 15 տարեկան երեխան սմոքի այս ա արել, որը համարվում ա խիստ ընդգծված շպար: Դու կթողնես քո աղջիկը տենց շպարվի, կրծերը բացի, վարտիքն էլ համարյա ի ցույց դնի, նկարվի, կամ փողոց դուրս գա, կթողնես? 
> 
> Հասկացանք,  սեքսի հողի վրա սեւեռված հիվանդի մեկն ա եղել, ինչ որ մեկը արդարացնում ա էտ կարգի այլանդակությունը? Եթե 15 տարեկան 20 տարեկանի պես շպարվում ա ու աշխարհով մեկ իրա բարեմասնությունները ի ցույց ա դնում ուրեմն թող ամեն ինչ պատրաստ լինի, չեք գտնում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանալը նորմալ ա?


Չամիչ ջան, սաղ հեչ, գոնե էն հիշի, որ մահացածի հետևից սենց բաներ չեն խոսում, էդ էլ հո լրիվ հայկական տեղը-տեղին ադաթ ա...

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Շատ կներես, բայց ես ավելի քան տեղյակ եմ, որպեսզի որոնողական համակարգերին հավատամ, ու իմ գիտելիքները մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ աղբյուրներից են: Ու կարևորը՝ կարողանում եմ թացը չորից տարբերել: Հատուկ քեզ համար կրկնում եմ ու մի երկու բան էլ ավելացնում.
> 1. ՈՐՈՇ (ուշադրություն դարձրու որոշ բառի վրա) հակադեպրեսանտներ նշանակման սկզբնական շրջանում ազդում են ԿԱՄԱՅԻՆ ոլորտի վրա: դեպրեսիա ունեցողը միշտ չի, որ ինքնասպան ա լինում, որովհետև կամային ոլորտն էլ ա տուժած, ու քանի որ տրամադրությունից շուտ կամային ոլորտն ա ՎԵՐԱԿԱՆԳՆՎՈՒՄ, ապա ավելի հավանական ա դառնում ինքնասպանություն գործելը: Համենայնդեպս, ՎԵՐՋԵՐՍ (21-րդ դարում) ահագին ԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ (ոչ թե որոնողական համակարգերի-ռուսական սիրողական սայթերի) վեճեր կան էս թեմայով, ու էնքան էլ հստակ չի՝ իսկապես էդպես ա, թե ոչ: ԱՄԵՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ քանի դեռ հարյուր տոկոսով չի հերքվել հակադեպրեսանտների նման ազդեցությունը, խորհուրդ ա տրվում ՍՈՒԻՑԻԴԻԱԼ ՌԻՍԿ ունեցողներին հոսպիտալացնել:
> 2. Հակադեպրեսանտները նշանակվում են ոչ միայն դեպրեսիայի, այլև տագնապային, կպչուն-սևեռում խանգարման, խուճապային խանգարման և մի շարք այլ հոգեբուժական հիվանդությունների դեպքում: ՈՐՈՇ (նորից ուշադրություն որոշ բառին) հակադեպրեսանտների կողմնակի էֆեկտներից ա ՏԱԳՆԱՊԸ, բայց տագնապը սուիցիդալ լինելու հետ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԿԱՊ ՉՈՒՆԻ: Ասել կուզի՝ ՏԱԳՆԱՊԻ ախտանիշները սկզբնական շրջանում կարող են ուժեղանալ, բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց անցնում են: Կրկնում եմ՝ ՏԱԳՆԱՊԸ սուիցիդալության հետ կապ չունի, սուիցիդալության հետ կապ ունի ԴԵՊՐԵՍԻԱՆ (քո ասած՝ ընկճախտը)


Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ դեղեր վաճառելիս ինստրուկցիայի մեջ ուրիշ բաներ ա գրված? Բյուր ջան դեղի ինստրուկցիան մնում ա ինստրուկցիա, ինչ տարբերություն դա ինտերնետով ես կարդում թե առնում նոր ես կարդում?

Խնդրեմ հակադեպրեսանտներից մեկի ինստրուկցիայից հատված

сонливость, бессонница, ажитация, необычные сновидения (включая кошмарные сновидения), тремор, головокружение, головная боль; нечасто - *спутанность сознания,* галлюцинации, экстрапирамидные симптомы; редко - маниакальные реакции, судороги, акатизия, синдром беспокойных ног; очень редко - серотониновый синдром (ажитация, спутанность сознания, усиленное потоотделение, галлюцинации, гиперрефлексия, миоклонус, тахикардия с дрожью, тремор). У пациентов с двигательными нарушениями или принимающих нейролептики - экстрапирамидные симптомы с орофациальной дистонией. 

Ինչ ա նշանակում սպուտաննոստ սոզնանիա? այսինքն գիտակցության խանգառում: Նորմալ ա?, որ 15 տարեկան երեխային նման դեղեր են նշանակում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չամիչն էնպես է խոսում, ոնց որ էս հայտնի գլուխգործոցի հեղինակը։

----------

Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, եթե բանը հասավ նրան, թե ոնց պիտի հագնվի կամ շպարվի իմ աղջիկը, արի մի հատ ստեղ բոլորիս համար քո նկարը դիր, քո սիրած ճաշակով հագնված ու քսված, մենք էլ դա ընդունենք որպես չափանիշ ու համեմատության մեջ քննարկենք, տեսնենք մեր աղջիկները նորմալ են հագնվում, քսվում, թե չէ:


Տրիբուն ջան, ես քեզ կոնկրետ հարց տվեցի, դու կպատասխանես ինձ? Դու կթողնես, որ քո 15 տարեկան աղջիկը մազերը ներկի, հետույքը համարյա բաց շոր հագնի, էտ կարգի շպարվի?

Ես վաղուց 30 անց եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ դեղեր վաճառելիս ինստրուկցիայի մեջ ուրիշ բաներ ա գրված? Բյուր ջան դեղի ինստրուկցիան մնում ա ինստրուկցիա, ինչ տարբերություն դա ինտերնետով ես կարդում թե առնում նոր ես կարդում?
> 
> Խնդրեմ հակադեպրեսանտներից մեկի ինստրուկցիայից հատված
> 
> сонливость, бессонница, ажитация, необычные сновидения (включая кошмарные сновидения), тремор, головокружение, головная боль; *нечасто* - спутанность сознания, галлюцинации, экстрапирамидные симптомы; редко - маниакальные реакции, судороги, акатизия, синдром беспокойных ног; очень редко - серотониновый синдром (ажитация, спутанность сознания, усиленное потоотделение, галлюцинации, гиперрефлексия, миоклонус, тахикардия с дрожью, тремор). У пациентов с двигательными нарушениями или принимающих нейролептики - экстрапирамидные симптомы с орофациальной дистонией. 
> 
> Ինչ ա նշանակում սպուտաննոստ սոզնանիա? այսինքն գիտակցության խանգառում: Նորմալ ա?, որ 15 տարեկան երեխային նման դեղեր են նշանակում:


Սպասի ես էլ մի ուրիշ բան բոլդացնեմ: Նախ, դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ հակադեպրեսանտ ա նշանակված եղել: ԱՄՆ-ում ու Կանադայում օրենքները շատ խիստ են, ու դեռահասներին, երեխաներին, հղի կանանց, կերակրող մայրերին խիստ սահմանափակ թվով դեղեր են նշանակվում: ԲԱՅՑ ուշադրություն դարձրու нечасто բառին: Հնարավոր ա՝ միլիոնից մեկի մոտ տենց բան նկատվել ա, իսկ էդ դեպքում մեկ ա պարտավոր են ինստրուկցիայում գրել:

Երկրորդ, դու գիտե՞ս էդ ինչ սիմպտոմ ա, որ տենց թմբկահարում ես: Գիտակցության մթագնում: Ընդամենը տարածության/ժամանակի/Եսի կողմնորոշման խանգարում ա, ու պատճառից կախված լրջությունը կարա տարբեր լինի: Քանի դեռ էստեղ չունենք գանգուղեղային տրավմա կամ ծանր թունավորումներ, գիտակցության մթագնումն էդքան վտանգավոր չի: 

Ու նորից. ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԹԱԳՆՈՒՄ չի նշանակում բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկ:

Հիմա չեմ հասկանում՝ քո արևին ուզում ես ինձ անգրագետ հանե՞լ:

Հ.Գ. Ժող, գոնե ասեք էն երեք վարկանիշներն ումից էի ստացել, գրառմանս հետ ջնջվել են  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ես քեզ կոնկրետ հարց տվեցի, դու կպատասխանես ինձ? Դու կթողնես, որ քո 15 տարեկան աղջիկը մազերը ներկի, հետույքը համարյա բաց շոր հագնի, էտ կարգի շպարվի?
> 
> Ես վաղուց 30 անց եմ:


Հարգելիս, ուրեմն գլխանց ասեմ, որ ճիշտ հասկանանք իրար. Զզվում եմ, երբ հարցերի քննրակումը ուղղորդում են դեպի նեղ անձնական հարթություն, քանի որ նույն կերպ կարող եմ ես հիմա կոնկրետ քեզ հարց ուղղել, թե ինչ չափի ա կուրծքդ, ու եթե մի քիչ հայկական միջին ռազմերից մեծ ա, փոքրացնող կրծկալներ հագնում ես, որ հանկարծ պատահական բռնաբարության զոհ չդառնաս: Քանի որ, Ամանդայի հագուստի ու քսվածի պես էլ, մի օր կարող ա քո մեծ ու գեղեցիկ կուրծքը, իրանից անկախ, քո ասածով առաջարկ դառնա ու չսպասված պահանջարկ ծնի: Բայց ես դա չեմ անում, տես:  :Blush: 

Բայց որ չմտածես թե խուսափում եմ պատասխանից, ապա ասեմ, որ իմ աղջիկը հագնվում ա բավականին ճաշակով ու հարմար (գոնե իմ տեսանկյունից), ու մենք որևէ բան արգելելու, կամ թողնել չթողնելու առիթ դեռ չենք ունեցել: Կունենանք, թե չենք ունենա, չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց համոզված եմ, որ իմ աղջկա դաստիարակության գործում հագնվելու հարցը գտնվում ա վերջին տեղերից մեկում, եթե ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Chuk (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rammstein (23.10.2012), Ripsim (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սպասի ես էլ մի ուրիշ բան բոլդացնեմ: Նախ, դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ հակադեպրեսանտ ա նշանակված եղել: ԱՄՆ-ում ու Կանադայում օրենքները շատ խիստ են, ու դեռահասներին, երեխաներին, հղի կանանց, կերակրող մայրերին խիստ սահմանափակ թվով դեղեր են նշանակվում: ԲԱՅՑ ուշադրություն դարձրու нечасто բառին: Հնարավոր ա՝ միլիոնից մեկի մոտ տենց բան նկատվել ա, իսկ էդ դեպքում մեկ ա պարտավոր են ինստրուկցիայում գրել:
> 
> Երկրորդ, դու գիտե՞ս էդ ինչ սիմպտոմ ա, որ տենց թմբկահարում ես: Գիտակցության մթագնում: Ընդամենը տարածության/ժամանակի/Եսի կողմնորոշման խանգարում ա, ու պատճառից կախված լրջությունը կարա տարբեր լինի: Քանի դեռ էստեղ չունենք գանգուղեղային տրավմա կամ ծանր թունավորումներ, գիտակցության մթագնումն էդքան վտանգավոր չի: 
> 
> Ու նորից. ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԹԱԳՆՈՒՄ չի նշանակում բարձր սուիցիդալ ռիսկ:
> 
> Հիմա չեմ հասկանում՝ քո արևին ուզում ես ինձ անգրագետ հանե՞լ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժող, գոնե ասեք էն երեք վարկանիշներն ումից էի ստացել, գրառմանս հետ ջնջվել են


Լավ էլի, նենց պուպուշ-պուպուշ ես գրում տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ վիտամինների մասին ա խոսք գնում, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ հոգեբուժները մի այլ մոլորակից են, բոլորը տեղյակ են, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի օգտագործումը սուիցիդի նկատմամբ հակվածությունը սրում ա բացի հոգեբուժերից: Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե մարդիկ ինչի են հոգեբուժներից եւ ամենից ինչից վախենում ինը  կապված ա հոգեբուժություն ոլորտի հետ, որովհետւե իսկապես երբեմն ստեղծվում ա էնպիսի տպավորությունը, որ բժիշկը ոչ թե ավելի շատ մտահոգված ա հիվանդի առողջությամբ այլ դեղորայքի գովազդմամբ եւ վաճառքով: Նենց եք գովազդում, ոնց որ վիտամինների կոմպլեքս լինի:

----------

dvgray (23.10.2012), erexa (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չամիչն էնպես է խոսում, ոնց որ էս հայտնի գլուխգործոցի հեղինակը։


Գլուխգործոցի հեղինակն էնպես է խոսում, ոնց որ ինքը բռնաբարած լինի:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարգելիս, ուրեմն գլխանց ասեմ, որ ճիշտ հասկանանք իրար. Զզվում եմ, երբ հարցերի քննրակումը ուղղորդում են դեպի նեղ անձնական հարթություն, քանի որ նույն կերպ կարող եմ ես հիմա կոնկրետ քեզ հարց ուղղել, թե ինչ չափի ա կուրծքդ, ու եթե մի քիչ հայկական միջին ռազմերից մեծ ա, փոքրացնող կրծկալներ հագնում ես, որ հանկարծ պատահական բռնաբարության զոհ չդառնաս: Քանի որ, Ամանդայի հագուստի ու քսվածի պես էլ, մի օր կարող ա քո մեծ ու գեղեցիկ կուրծքը, իրանից անկախ, քո ասածով առաջարկ դառնա ու չսպասված պահանջարկ ծնի: Բայց ես դա չեմ անում, տես: 
> 
> Բայց որ չմտածես թե խուսափում եմ պատասխանից, ապա ասեմ, որ իմ աղջիկը հագնվում ա բավականին ճաշակով ու հարմար (գոնե իմ տեսանկյունից), ու մենք որևէ բան արգելելու, կամ թողնել չթողնելու առիթ դեռ չենք ունեցել: Կունենանք, թե չենք ունենա, չեմ կարա ասեմ, բայց համոզված եմ, որ իմ աղջկա դաստիարակության գործում հագնվելու հարցը գտնվում ա վերջին տեղերից մեկում, եթե ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի:



Դու էլի չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին: Լավ սենց հարցնեմ, անչափահասի ու չափահասի հագ ու կապի, շպարի մեջ պիտի լինի տարբեություն թե ոչ? Միգուցե աղջիկ երեխաներին մանկապարտեզ ուղարկելուց էլ շպարենք նոր ուղարկենք:

Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք տվալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ունեք կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում, դիրքորոշում թե ոչ?

----------

erexa (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ էլի, նենց պուպուշ-պուպուշ ես գրում տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ վիտամինների մասին ա խոսք գնում, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ հոգեբուժները մի այլ մոլորակից են, *բոլորը տեղյակ են, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի օգտագործումը սուիցիդի նկատմամբ հակվածությունը սրում ա* բացի հոգեբուժերից: Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե մարդիկ ինչի են հոգեբուժներից եւ ամենից ինչից վախենում ինը  կապված ա հոգեբուժություն ոլորտի հետ, որովհետւե իսկապես երբեմն ստեղծվում ա էնպիսի տպավորությունը, որ բժիշկը ոչ թե ավելի շատ մտահոգված ա հիվանդի առողջությամբ այլ դեղորայքի գովազդմամբ եւ վաճառքով: Նենց եք գովազդում, ոնց որ վիտամինների կոմպլեքս լինի:


Չամիչ ջան, էս մտքերը իսկականից դու ե՞ս երկնում։ Ակումբցիներ ջան, մի հատ խոստովանեք, ձեզանից քանիսն ա բոլոր, իսկ քանիսը՝ հոգեբույժ։ Ես հոգեբույժ դուրս եկա։

Քանի կար աղջիկն էր մեղավոր, հիմա անցանք բժշկին, վերջը պարզվելու ա նույն Ջեքսոնի բժիշկն ա։

----------

Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի, նենց պուպուշ-պուպուշ ես գրում տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ վիտամինների մասին ա խոսք գնում, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ հոգեբուժները մի այլ մոլորակից են, բոլորը տեղյակ են, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի օգտագործումը սուիցիդի նկատմամբ հակվածությունը սրում ա բացի հոգեբուժերից: Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե մարդիկ ինչի են հոգեբուժներից եւ ամենից ինչից վախենում ինը  կապված ա հոգեբուժություն ոլորտի հետ, որովհետւե իսկապես երբեմն ստեղծվում ա էնպիսի տպավորությունը, որ բժիշկը ոչ թե ավելի շատ մտահոգված ա հիվանդի առողջությամբ այլ դեղորայքի գովազդմամբ եւ վաճառքով: Նենց եք գովազդում, ոնց որ վիտամինների կոմպլեքս լինի:


Ես չեմ հասկանում՝ զոռով ուզում ես, որ վիրավորե՞մ: Սուիցիդի մասը մարդավարի բացատրեցի, էն էլ երկու անգամ: Ու բացատրեցի նաև, թե ինչը սուիցիդալ չի: Էլի չե՞ս հասկանում: Մի անգա՞մ էլ բացատրեմ, թե՞ քո հետ անհույս ա: 

Հա, նոր սերնդի հակադեպրեսանտները բավական անվնաս են, ավելի անվնաս, քան շատերի սիրելի ասպիրինն ու պարացետամոլը:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դու էլի չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին: Լավ սենց հարցնեմ, անչափահասի ու չափահասի հագ ու կապի, շպարի մեջ պիտի լինի տարբեություն թե ոչ? Միգուցե աղջիկ երեխաներին մանկապարտեզ ուղարկելուց էլ շպարենք նոր ուղարկենք:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք տվալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ունեք կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում, դիրքորոշում թե ոչ?


Ախր հագածը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինտերնետային ճնշման ու դրա պատճառով արված ինքնասպանության հետ: Էդ դեռահասը ոչ չադրայով լիներ, ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ՞ր լինելու համոզել, որ ծիծիկները ցույց տա:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Չամիչ ջան, քանի որ պնդում ես, որ քո տված պրովոկացիոն բնույթի հարցին պատասխանեն (պրովոկացիոն բնույթի, որովհետև այն փորձում ես անպայմանորեն կապել քննարկման մասնակցի անձի հետ), ես էլ պնդեմ, որ պատասխանես այս հարցին:



> Չամիչ, մի կողմ դնենք քո պատկերացումն այդ աղջկա մասին:
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանում են նաև չշպարված ու քո չափանիշներով նորմալ հագնված անչափահասներն էլ: Ավելին, նրանց կարողանում են գայթակղել: Չնայած հրաշալի դաստիարակությանը: Եթե չես կարծում, ապա ասեմ, որ խոր մոլորության մեջ ես ու չգիտես, թե աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ախր հագածը ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինտերնետային ճնշման ու դրա պատճառով արված ինքնասպանության հետ: Էդ դեռահասը ոչ չադրայով լիներ, ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ՞ր լինելու համոզել, որ ծիծիկները ցույց տա:


Ու շանտաժը չադրա պահանջող միջավայրում անհամեմատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլիներ :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## erexa

Հասարակության ճնշումը շատ տհաճ երևույթ է բնականաբար: Բայց եթե լավ մասնագետ լիներ հոգեբանը, կարծում եմ կկարողանար աղջնակին օգնել դուրս գալ այդ վիճակից: Այս պատմության մեջ ամենաշատը ես մեղադրում եմ հոգեբանին:

----------


## ivy

> Ու շանտաժը չադրա պահանջող միջավայրում անհամեմատ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կլիներ


Վերջերս կարծեմ հենց տենց դեպք էլ եղել էր, ինչ-որ հիշում եմ մի տեղ աչքովս ընկել էր, ինքնասպան էր եղել մուսուլմանական միջավայրի աղջիկը նույն պատճառով:

----------

Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Իրականում շատ հեռու գնալ էլ պետք չի, նայենք օրինակ այս տխուր դեպքը: Դեպքը կատարվել է Գյումրիում: Բռնաբարվել է 10-ամյա աղջիկ: Ու հաստատ այդ աղջիկն իր հագուկապով չէր, որ սեռական գայթակղություն էր առաջացրել: Ուղղակի գործ ունենք շարքային տականքի հետ, ինչպես և Ամանդայի դեպքում: Ու նման դեպքերը հազվադեպ չեն ամբողջ աշխարհում: Հեշտ է մեղքը գցել զուտ հագուկապի վրա:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ Չամիչը համառորեն հարցնում է հագուստի մասին, շպարի մասին: Լավ, պատասխանեմ: Ի վերջո հարցն ընդհանուր էր:

Իհարկե ես կուզեի, որ 15 տարեկան աղջիկները հագնվեին ավելի փակ հագուստ: Ու որ ամենակարևորն ա, ավելի գեղեցիկ ու ավելի գունավոր, պայծառ հագուստ հագնեին: Որ այդ տարիքում չմտածեին շպարի մասին, որովհետև իմ համոզմամբ դա հիմնականում ավելորդ մեծացնում է տարիքը, ու ավելի «տգեղացնում»: Կուզեի, որ ավելի անհոգ ապրեին, ավելի խայտաբղետ:

Բայց որևէ մեկի հագուստը տեսնելով կարծիք կազմել նրա վարքի մասին. կատարյալ սխալ է: Եկեք միասին գնանք թեկուզ հայկական հարսանիքների ու նայենք, թե նման տարիքի աղջիկներից քանիսն են հենց էդպես կարճ հագնվում, երեկոյան զգեստներ հագնում, շպարվում: Կզարմանաք քանակից: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում եք, որ էդ երեխեքը սեքսի մասի՞ն են մտածում, կամ նրանց ծնողները: Չէ: Ուղղակի ուզում են էլեգանտ տեսք ունենան: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, երբ կինո ես նայում, երբ մոդայի ցուցադրություն ես նայում ու տենց հագուստ ես տեսնում, ապա էդ ինչքա՜ն հավասարակշռված 15 տարեկան աղջիկ պետք է լինես, որ գոնե մի անգամ չուզես փորձել, տեսնես՝ քեզ սազու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ու մի մասն էլ փորձում ա: Մի մասն էլ բացի փորձելուց նկարվում ա: Մի մասն էլ բացի նկարվելուց ֆեյսբուք ու ադնակլասնիկ ու ուրիշ սայտեր ա գցում... Ի՞նչ ա, կարծում եք սեքսի մասի՞ն ա մտածում՝ ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ: Չէ: Ուղղակի կարծում ա, որ էդպես սիրուն ա: Իսկ ինքը ուզում ա սիրուն երևա, որտև սիրում ա իրենց դասարանից մի հատ տղայի... ուղղակի սիրում ա, ոչ թե ուզում ա սեքս անի: Ու մտածում ա, որ էդպես սիրուն ա, իրան կսիրեն: Հաճախ չի էլ մտածում, որ դա կարող ա լրիվ ուրիշ ասոցացիաներ լինեն:

Ու վերջապես, հա, ասենք թե նենց ա հագնվել, որ տղան ռեֆլեկս ա զգացել: Դե եկեք քացու տակ գցենք էդ աղջկան: Ոչինչ, որ ինքն ամեն դեպքում դեռ էնքան հասուն չի, որ իր որևէ արարքի ողջ խորությունը հասկանա:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Chilly (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, նախ ասեմ, էլի… երբ աղջկան բռնաբարում են, կամ ինքնասպանության են հասցնում ու դա արդարացվում ա էդ աղջկա հագուկապով, դա նշանակում ա որ սեքսուլ բարդույթներով տառապող, հորմոնալ ծայրահեղ դիսբալանսի մեջ գտնվող հասարակության հետ գործ ունենք… հլա մի հատ նայեք տեսեք թե որ երկրներում են տենց բաներ անում ու հետո հարցրեք ինքնրեդ ձեզ, կուզենայի՞ք տենց երկրում ապրել թե՞ ոչ…

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էլի չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին: Լավ սենց հարցնեմ, անչափահասի ու չափահասի հագ ու կապի, շպարի մեջ պիտի լինի տարբեություն թե ոչ? Միգուցե աղջիկ երեխաներին մանկապարտեզ ուղարկելուց էլ շպարենք նոր ուղարկենք:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք տվալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ունեք կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում, դիրքորոշում թե ոչ?


ես ունեմ… այսինքն քո ասելուց դուրս ա գալիս որ եթե հանկարծ, աստված մի արասցե քեզ կամ քո աղջկան բռնաբարեն (օրինակի համար եմ ասում), ապա դա նշանակում ա որ դու կամ քո աղջիկը "ընենց չեք հագնվել" ու տղային շանտաժ եք արե՞լ… կամ կարող ա՞ ձեր հագուկապը էդ օրվա, մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք լինի դատարանում մեղադրյալի համար…

կարա՞ թե չէ…

թե ով իրա երեխին ինչ ձև ա հագցնում, դա էդ մարդու գործն ա ու որևէ հանցագործության արդարացում կամ մեղմացուցիչ համգամանք չի կարող լինել առավել ևս մեղքը զոհի վրա գցել…

15 տարեկան երեխեքը հենց սենց էլ հագնվում են շատ ու շատ երկրներում…

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ էլի, նենց պուպուշ-պուպուշ ես գրում տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ վիտամինների մասին ա խոսք գնում, էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ հոգեբուժները մի այլ մոլորակից են, բոլորը տեղյակ են, որ հոգեմետ դեղերի օգտագործումը սուիցիդի նկատմամբ հակվածությունը սրում ա բացի հոգեբուժերից: Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե մարդիկ ինչի են հոգեբուժներից եւ ամենից ինչից վախենում ինը  կապված ա հոգեբուժություն ոլորտի հետ, որովհետւե իսկապես երբեմն ստեղծվում ա էնպիսի տպավորությունը, որ բժիշկը ոչ թե ավելի շատ մտահոգված ա հիվանդի առողջությամբ այլ դեղորայքի գովազդմամբ եւ վաճառքով: Նենց եք գովազդում, ոնց որ վիտամինների կոմպլեքս լինի:


ու ոչ միայն հոգեբույժները: ամեն մի այսպես կոչված ընտանեական բժիշկ մի մեծ շղթայի օղակ ա: ունի իր "մասնագիտական" բժիշկները, ու իրան կցված /անօրինական, մաֆիոզ ձևով,/ դեղատները, որոնց վրա էլ իրա հիվանդին կցում ա: 
մարդիկ բռերով դեղեր են խմում, որովհետև բժիշկը գրել ա, իսկ իրանք էլ այսպես ասած ձրի են առնում - ապահովագրական միջոցներով: ամենասարսափելին հենց ընտանեական բժիշկներն են:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), erexa (23.10.2012), keyboard (23.10.2012), Չամիչ (23.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Սպասի ես էլ մի ուրիշ բան բոլդացնեմ: Նախ, դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ հակադեպրեսանտ ա նշանակված եղել: ԱՄՆ-ում ու Կանադայում օրենքները շատ խիստ են, ու դեռահասներին, երեխաներին, հղի կանանց, կերակրող մայրերին խիստ սահմանափակ թվով դեղեր են նշանակվում:


ԱՄՆ-ի մասով չգիտեմ, բայց ինչ որ կատարվում ա Կանադայում, դա էնքան էլ քո պատկերացրածը չէ: դեռ մի ամիս առաջ պարզվեց, որ որպես սովորական ալերգիկենրին տրվող ինչ որ դեղ /անունը չեմ հիշում, իսկ ալերգիկները Կանադայում շատ շատ են / տրվել էր բացարձակ մի նարկոտիկ դեղ ու առանց դեղատոմսի դա կարելի էր առնել: հետո յանիմ միամիտ իմանալով, առողջապահական մինիստրությունը միանգամից արգելեց էտ դեղը: ուրեմն դրանից հետո ժողովուրդը քիչ էր մնում հեղափոխություն անեին, որովհետև մի մեծաքանակ ամբոխ անկախ իրա կամքից նարկոման էր դառել, ու հիմա մեծ կախվածություն ունի այդ դեղից: հավանաբար բոլորն էլ ուրիշ նարկոտիկով են սկսել այդ "ծարավը" լրացնել

----------

keyboard (23.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (23.10.2012), Չամիչ (23.10.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Եթե անգամ ընդունենք, որ պատճառը աղջկա հագուկապն ու պահվածքն է եղել, ու եթե ավելի զուսպ հագնվածք ու պահվածք ունենար, ապա կխուսափեր նման իրավիճակում հայտնվելուց, անգամ էդ դեպքում մեղավոր են բոլորը բացի աղջկանից:

Շատ ենք խոսել հայկական սերիալների, արամեալիլուների պրոպագանդայի ու դրանց դեգրադացնող ազդեցության մասին, բայց նայեք աշխարհում ինչ ա կատարվում. լեդիգագաներ բրիթնիսփիրսեր փերիսհիլթոններ հազարումի տարբեր սեռի տարբեր գույնի զզվելի կենդանիներ լցրել են ամբողջ աշխարհի, ու առաջին հերթին դեռահասների ուղեղները: Խեղճ էրեխեն ինչ անի, էդ ա տեսել, էդ ա սովորել, ուզում ա սիրուն լինի, ուզում ա գրավիչ լինի, ուզում ա հաջողակ լինի, երջանիկ լինի, ինչ անի խեղճ էրեխեն, որ չորս կողմից ուղեղը լցնում են թե էդ ոռըբաց երևույթներն են հաջողակ ու երջանիկ:

Մի Քրիսթիանիա-ի պես տեղ էլ չկա, մարդ գլուխն առնի փախնի էս կեղտից:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Chuk (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), erexa (23.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), Smokie (28.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> ու ոչ միայն հոգեբույժները: ամեն մի այսպես կոչված ընտանեական բժիշկ մի մեծ շղթայի օղակ ա: ունի իր "մասնագիտական" բժիշկները, ու իրան կցված /անօրինական, մաֆիոզ ձևով,/ դեղատները, որոնց վրա էլ իրա հիվանդին կցում ա: 
> մարդիկ բռերով դեղեր են խմում, որովհետև բժիշկը գրել ա, իսկ իրանք էլ այսպես ասած ձրի են առնում - ապահովագրական միջոցներով: ամենասարսափելին հենց ընտանեական բժիշկներն են:


Ո՞վ էր ասում, որ հեսա կպարզվի՝ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի բժիշկն է եղել :Jpit: )

----------

Աթեիստ (23.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ առաջին գրառման մեջ դրված տեսանյութը հնարավոր չէր իմ երկրում դիտել (հա, մենք Գերմանիայում յութուբի շատ տեսնյութերից զրկված ենք), դրա համար թեմայի մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար դրան առնչվող նյութեր էի կարդում: Բայց էսօր ի վերջո հաջողացրեցի էս տեսանյութը ուրիշ տեղ գտնել ու նայել:
Կեսից սկսած արցունքներս ի վիճակի չէի զսպել: Ու էն, որ ինքը էդ ամբողջը պատմում էր գրած թղթերով, նենց էր ազդել վրաս. ինչ վիճակի մեջ պիտի լինի, ինչքան պիտի աշխարհից փակված ու չվստահող լինի, որ չկարողանա ոչ խոսել, ոչ դեմքը ցույց տալ, ու ինչքան պիտի վատ վիճակում լինի, որ փորձի գոնե էդ ձևով օգնության ձեռք գտնել...

Հասակակիցների կողմից երեխաների ու դեռահասների բուլլինգի՝ հալածման, երևույթը երևի միշտ էլ ակտուալ է եղել ամենուր, ու դա շատ վախեցնող է: Ես հիշում եմ՝ մեր դպրոցում (իբր որ դպրոցում չի եղել) միշտ ինչ-որ էրեխեք կային, ում ահավոր ճնշում էին, ձեռ առնում: Ու իրենք նենց խեղճացած էին միշտ, դժբախտ: Բայց էդ դիտվում էր՝ որպես նորմալ երևույթ, որ էդպիսիները պիտի լինեն ու ուժեղները իրենց վրա ինքնահաստատվեն: 
Որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե Ամերիկայում ու Կանադայում ինչեր կկատարվեն դպրոցներում, ավելի վատ եմ լինում... Էնտեղ սեռական թեմաներն էլ են ակտիվ, պլուս հիմա էդ ամենին նպաստող ինտերնետը, գնա գալիս եմ... 
Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում հիմա ինչ վիճակ է տիրում դպրոցներում, բայց կարծում եմ բուլլինգը ինչպես կար, էնպես էլ մնացել է: Ու սա իրոք պրոբլեմ է, որի դեմ առնել է պետք:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Chuk (23.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), erexa (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Mephistopheles (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (23.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Արէա (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Քանի որ առաջին գրառման մեջ դրված տեսանյութը հնարավոր չէր իմ երկրում դիտել (հա, մենք Գերմանիայում յութուբի շատ տեսնյութերից զրկված ենք), դրա համար թեմայի մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար դրան առնչվող նյութեր էի կարդում: Բայց էսօր ի վերջո հաջողացրեցի էս տեսանյութը ուրիշ տեղ գտնել ու նայել:
> Կեսից սկսած արցունքներս ի վիճակի չէի զսպել: Ու էն, որ ինքը էդ ամբողջը պատմում էր գրած թղթերով, նենց էր ազդել վրաս. ինչ վիճակի մեջ պիտի լինի, ինչքան պիտի աշխարհից փակված ու չվստահող լինի, որ չկարողանա ոչ խոսել, ոչ դեմքը ցույց տալ, ու ինչքան պիտի վատ վիճակում լինի, որ փորձի գոնե էդ ձևով օգնության ձեռք գտնել...
> 
> Հասակակիցների կողմից երեխաների ու դեռահասների բուլլինգի՝ հալածման, երևույթը երևի միշտ էլ ակտուալ է եղել ամենուր, ու դա շատ վախեցնող է: Ես հիշում եմ՝ մեր դպրոցում (իբր որ դպրոցում չի եղել) միշտ ինչ-որ էրեխեք կային, ում ահավոր ճնշում էին, ձեռ առնում: Ու իրենք նենց խեղճացած էին միշտ, դժբախտ: Բայց էդ դիտվում էր՝ որպես նորմալ երևույթ, որ էդպիսիները պիտի լինեն ու ուժեղները իրենց վրա ինքնահաստատվեն: 
> Որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե Ամերիկայում ու Կանադայում ինչեր կկատարվեն դպրոցներում, ավելի վատ եմ լինում... Էնտեղ սեռական թեմաներն էլ են ակտիվ, պլուս հիմա էդ ամենին նպաստող ինտերնետը, գնա գալիս եմ... 
> Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում հիմա ինչ վիճակ է տիրում դպրոցներում, բայց կարծում եմ բուլլինգը ինչպես կար, էնպես էլ մնացել է: Ու սա իրոք պրոբլեմ է, որի դեմ առնել է պետք:


Ու նամանավանդ քաջություն ունենալ էդքանը պատմել:

----------

ivy (23.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Mephistopheles (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Սա մի կերպար ա, որը տղամարդու համար ազդանշան ա` արի ես պատրաստ եմ: Դուք չեք հիշի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ Հայաստանի մարմնավաճառները հենց էս տեսքն ունեին:


բա որ սենց ոռները բացած մի հատ էլ հեծանիվ են քշում: փողոցում- ոնց որ  ստրիպտիզում լինես անկախ քո կամքից: ու մի հատ էլ ընենց երջանիկ դեմքով են քշում որ դւ էլ սուս  :Wink: 

փողոցում սովորական պատկեր է, թե ոնց է աղջիկը ձեռքը տղայի վզով գցած քայլում, կամ կտեսնես , թե ոնց է աղջիկը քաշում տղուն համբուրում  :LOL: ... լրիվ Հայաստանի հակառակն է: 
կանադական դպրոցներում ու ընդանապես կանադացիքի ընտանիքում- լրիվ  դերերը փոխված ա աղջիկ տղա: այստեղ աղջկեքն էն ռուլիտ անում ամեն մի "ռազբորկա", իրանք են գոռգոռացողները, տղեքը խելոք ենթարկվում են, որովհետև ըստ օրենքի տղեքը գտնվում են շանտաժի տակ: տղան ամեն ինչում /իսկզանե/ մեղավոր է  :Wink: :  մանավանդ ամուսնական կյանքում , մի սխալ արեց տղան, կինը ուզի առանց տռուսիկի փողոց կվռնդի  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (23.10.2012), Lion (27.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու էլի չպատասխանեցիր իմ հարցին: Լավ սենց հարցնեմ, անչափահասի ու չափահասի հագ ու կապի, շպարի մեջ պիտի լինի տարբեություն թե ոչ? Միգուցե աղջիկ երեխաներին մանկապարտեզ ուղարկելուց էլ շպարենք նոր ուղարկենք:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք տվալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ունեք կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում, դիրքորոշում թե ոչ?


չէ, չեմ թողնի

հիմա դու էլ իմ հարցին պատասխանի - լիֆչիկդ ինչ ռազմեռ ա ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Mephistopheles (24.10.2012), Rhayader (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> չէ, չեմ թողնի
> 
> հիմա դու էլ իմ հարցին պատասխանի - լիֆչիկդ ինչ ռազմեռ ա ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Կարողա ինքը հակնդեմ հարց տա, դու պատրա՞ստ ես դրան  :LOL: 

Տրիբուն, բայց նայի հա, գլուխ գովալ, խաբել-մաբել չկա, հանձնաժողով ենք կազմելու ստուգենք  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (28.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Եկեք ավելի պարզ լինելու համար տառակալ ենք այս պատմության գործող անձանց։

*Ա*- ԱՄԱՆԴԱ
*Բ*-  ՏԱԿԱՆՔ (շանտաժ անողը)
*Գ*- ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՅՆ ՇԵՐՏԸ ՈՐԸ ՈՒՏԵԼՈՎ Բ-Ի ՏՎԱԾ ԿՈՒՏԸ ՈՉՆՉԱՑՐԵՑ Ա-ԻՆ

*Բ*-ն շահել ա Ա-ի վստահությունը։
*Բ*-ն չարաշահել ա Ա-ի վստահությունը։
*Բ*-ն խաբել ա։
*Բ*-ն տարածել ա էն խիստ անձնական նկարները, որը ուղղված ա եղել միմիայն իրեն։
*Բ*-ն կատարել ա թե՛ էվոլյուցիոն տեսակետից ու թե՛ աստվածաշնչյան տեսակետից դատապարտելի արարք։ 
*Բ*-ն հավանաբար ունեցել ա հստակ մշակած պլան։
*Բ*-ն հավանաբար ունեցել ա ու ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՀԻՄԱ ՈՒՆԻ այլ զոհեր։
և այլն, և այլն։

Իմ կարծիքով *Ա*-ի մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է։ *Ա*-ն ես ու դու ենք երբ 15 տարեկան էինք կամ մեր երեխան ա։

Իմ կարծիքով *Բ*-ի մասին խոսելն էլ է ավելորդ, քանի որ իր արածը ամենալավն է խոսում իր մասին։ Ու ուզում եմ մեկ անգամ էլ հիշացնել, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ինքը ԱՅՍՕՐ ԷԼ ՈՒՆԻ զոհ։ Ու մինչ հասարակության որոշ շերտեր քննարկում են Ամանդայի «սխալ» լինելը *Բ*-ն ու իրա պեսները աշխատում են նոր *պրոեկտների* վրա։ Ու էտ նոր պրոեկտներից մեկն էլ կարա լինի իմ ու քո էրեխեն կամ քույրը կամ ընկերուհին։

Բայց եթե այս պատմության հետ կապված ինչ որ մեկի մասին պետք է խոսել, ապա իմ կարծիքով դա *Գ*-ն է՝ հասարակությունը, որի վրա հենվում են և որի վրա իրենց հույսը դնում են *Բ*-ի տեսակին պատկանողները։ Չէ՞ որ նրանք գիտեն, որ իրանց արածը ազդելու ա «ոչխարների հոտի» վրա։ Չէ՞ որ իրենք ռասչյոտ են անում նման ռեակցիայի վրա։ Չէ՞ ո ր իրանց դավադրության հաջողության գրավականը նման ռեակցիա տվող մասսան ա.... Այդ մասսան Մատրիցա կինոյի միջի քնած մասան ա, որը որպես էլեմենտ ա ծառայում մատրիցան պահելու համար։ 

Դու ուզո՞ւմ ես նման մարդու էլեմնենտը և հաջողության գրավականը լինես։

Բա էտ դեպքում ինչի՞ ենք *Բ*-ի վերևում նշված նողկալի արարքները թողած *Ա*-ի մեջ սխալը փնտրում։ Օրինակ դուք ի՞նչ ռեակցիա կտաք, եթե քաղաքում ջահել աղջիկներին սպանող մանյակ հայտնվի ու ոստիկանությունը հանցագործին թողած խոսա սպանվածների անզգուշության մասին ու ասի որ խորքային պատճառը հենց սպանվողներն են։ Ինչքան էլ անզգույշ լիներ, ինքը արժա՞ն էր մահվան։

Վերջի վերջո հարց՝ ո՞ւմ վարքագծի պատճառով *Ա*-ն ինքնասպան եղավ ի՞ր, իրեն շանտաժ անողի՞, թե՞ շանտաժի կտի կարոտ մռնչող հասարակության։ 

Պատկերը շատ պարզ ա՝ *Բ*-ն հույսը դնելով *Գ*-ի վրա շանտաժի ենթարկեց *Ա*-ին։ *Գ*-ն լավ կատարեց իր դերը։ *Ա*-ն ինչ ինչ պատճառներով չդիմանալով *Գ*-ի ճնշմանը վերջ տվեց իր կյանքին։

Ամենացավալին իմ համար այս հարցի պատասխանն է՝ շանտաժի կուտը ուտող կատաղած հասարակությունը.... Ցավալի է, որ պատճառը *Բ*-ն չի։ Կարելի էիր մի կուշտ բերնով քրֆել ու հանգստանալ։ Բայց հիմա խնդիրը ավելի ծանր ա։ Պիտի քրֆենք մեր ռեակցիաներին՝ ինքներս մեզ։

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Chuk (23.10.2012), dvgray (23.10.2012), Freeman (23.10.2012), Mephistopheles (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), Ripsim (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (23.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.10.2012), Արէա (23.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Նարե91 (23.10.2012), Ուլուանա (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Jarre, էն բ-ի ու գ-ի համար լավ էլ տառերը բռնացրել ես   :LOL:

----------

dvgray (23.10.2012), erexa (29.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rammstein (23.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), Ripsim (24.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Նարե91 (23.10.2012), Շինարար (23.10.2012), Տրիբուն (23.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դու ուզո՞ւմ ես նման մարդու էլեմնենտը և հաջողության գրավականը լինես։


Jarre ջան, պարզ է , որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի ուզենա լինել ոչ - "Ա", ոչ "Բ" ոչ էլ առավել ևս "Գ" : 
սակայն ոչ մեկն էլ, անգամ  խախանդ ժամանակ ամենաուլտրա դիրքորոշում ունեցողը , ապահովագրված չէ ոչ "Ա", ոչ "Բ" ոչ էլ առավել ևս "Գ"  լինելուց: 
շատ լավ ես նկարագրել: այս երեքն էլ իրարից անբաժան են, որնց որ  Սուրբ Երրորդությունը: 
ու ով ա եղել առաջինը/մեղավորը/ իրականում արդարադատության տեսակետից շատ սուբեկտիվ ա հիմնավորել: տարբեր գրողներ տարբեր կետերում կարան ակցենտ դնեն: ու բոլորն էլ յուրովի ճիշտ են:

իսկ իրավական տեսակետից-  իհարկե Բ-ին եթե բռնեն, ապա կդատեն, մանավանդ նորերս ընդունված կանադական անտիբուլլինգյան օրենսդրության հիման վրա հաստատ կնստացնեն:

իմ համար առավել ւընդունելի տարբերակ  ա ոչ թե դատապարտելը, այլ "պահվածքը", որը հանդես բերեց հայտնի *"Չուչելո"* ֆիլմի հայտնի հերոսուհին իր պապի հետ:
եթե չեք նայել անպատճառ նայեք այս ֆիլմը,. ու նաև դպրոցահասակ երեխաներին ցույց տվեք: թող իմանան, որ ֆիզիկապես ամենաթույլ  հոգին էլ իվիճակի ա աշխարհ շուռ տալու:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Jarre (23.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, մի կողմ դնենք քո պատկերացումն այդ աղջկա մասին:
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման առաջարկներ ստանում են նաև չշպարված ու քո չափանիշներով նորմալ հագնված անչափահասներն էլ: Ավելին, նրանց կարողանում են գայթակղել: Չնայած հրաշալի դաստիարակությանը: Եթե չես կարծում, ապա ասեմ, որ խոր մոլորության մեջ ես ու չգիտես, թե աշխարհում ինչ է կատարվում:



Պեդոֆիլներ միշտ եղել են կան եվ կլինեն, ինչպես նաեւ այլ կարգի հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող հիվանդներ: Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել: Երբ անմեղ երեխան սեռական բռնության է ենթարկվում սա լրիվ այլ խնդիր է եւ պետք չէ  համեմատության եզրեր գտնել, սրանք նույնքան տարբեր են ոնց որ, ասենք, երբ մարդ ինքնակամ նետվում է մեքենայի անիվների տակ, կամ երբ պատահական ընկնում է մեքենայի տակ: Տարբերությունը զգալի է: Կրակի հետ խաղ անողը պիտի պատրաստ լինի այրվածքների:

Եթե  մինչեւ վարտիքս բաց շրջազգեսով դուրս գամ փողոց, բնականաբար պիտի պատրաստ լինեմ, որ ամեն քայլափոխի պիտի անվայել առաջարկներ ստանամ: Էտ կինը կարող է իրեն էտքան ազատություն թույլ տալ հետույքը բացել իսկ տղամարդիկ  չունեն ազատության իրավունք??, նրանք էլ ազատ են անբարո առաջարկներ անելու:

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Այո: Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), Mephistopheles (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Չամիչ (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (24.10.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Հա հետո ի՞նչ, որ էդ 15 տարեկանը  հեչ 15 տարեկանին համապատասխան տեսք չունե՞ր, հլը մի բան էլ ավելին՝ մարմնավաճառի տեսք ուներ... դնե՞լ ու հասցնել ինքնապսանությա՞ն :Shok: ... մարդ ա չէ՞ ի վերջո, սխալ ա, արել ա.... հա ի՞նչ.... էդ կարգի քարկոծել, հալածել... ապշում եմ ուղղակի... էս հիվանդ հասարակության արդյունք  ա լրիվ… ախր էդ աղջկան էլ չեմ արդարացնում է, բայց... ո՜ւֆ լավ է... ես արդեն վախենում եմ՝ որ կամաց-կամաց մեր երկրում, մանավանդ մեր քյառթու հասարակարգի պայմաններում էս կարգի ինքնասպանություններ լինեն :Sad:

----------

Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա հետո ի՞նչ, որ էդ 15 տարեկանը  հեչ 15 տարեկանին համապատասխան տեսք չունե՞ր, հլը մի բան էլ ավելին՝ մարմնավաճառի տեսք ուներ... դնե՞լ ու հասցնել ինքնապսանությա՞ն... մարդ ա չէ՞ ի վերջո, սխալ ա, արել ա.... հա ի՞նչ.... էդ կարգի քարկոծել, հալածել... ապշում եմ ուղղակի... էս հիվանդ հասարակության արդյունք  ա լրիվ… ախր էդ աղջկան էլ չեմ արդարացնում է, բայց... ո՜ւֆ լավ է... ես արդեն վախենում եմ՝ որ կամաց-կամաց մեր երկրում, մանավանդ մեր քյառթու հասարակարգի պայմաններում էս կարգի ինքնասպանություններ լինեն


Բա հենց խնդիրն էլ նրանում ա, որ ազատությունը չափ ու սահման ունի, երբ ամեն տեսակ չափ ու սահման անցնում ես ապա ինչի ես ուրիշներից չափ ու սահման պահանջտում?

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Այո: Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել:


Ամեն

----------


## Չամիչ

> չէ, չեմ թողնի
> 
> հիմա դու էլ իմ հարցին պատասխանի - լիֆչիկդ ինչ ռազմեռ ա ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ինչպիսի մեեեեծ ինքնազոհողություն :Smile:  դու վերջապես պատասխանեցիր:
Ինքնազահողության հերթը իմն է? :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Պեդոֆիլներ միշտ եղել են կան եվ կլինեն, ինչպես նաեւ այլ կարգի հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող հիվանդներ: Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել: Երբ անմեղ երեխան սեռական բռնության է ենթարկվում սա լրիվ այլ խնդիր է եւ պետք չէ  համեմատության եզրեր գտնել, սրանք նույնքան տարբեր են ոնց որ, ասենք, երբ մարդ ինքնակամ նետվում է մեքենայի անիվների տակ, կամ երբ պատահական ընկնում է մեքենայի տակ: Տարբերությունը զգալի է: Կրակի հետ խաղ անողը պիտի պատրաստ լինի այրվածքների:
> 
> Եթե  մինչեւ վարտիքս բաց շրջազգեսով դուրս գամ փողոց, բնականաբար պիտի պատրաստ լինեմ, որ ամեն քայլափոխի պիտի անվայել առաջարկներ ստանամ: Էտ կինը կարող է իրեն էտքան ազատություն թույլ տալ հետույքը բացել իսկ տղամարդիկ  չունեն ազատության իրավունք??, նրանք էլ ազատ են անբարո առաջարկներ անելու:


Դու վստա՞հ ես, որ երբ փողոցով քայլելիս հանդիպես մանյակին ինքը չի գայթակղվի քեզ սպանել: Մի քայլիր փողոցով, կարող է գայթակղես  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ես անշուշտ էքսպերտ չեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ պեդոֆիլը մենակ հագուստով է գայթակղվում: Ինքը կարող է գայթակղվել գեղեցիկ մազերով, անուշիկ ձայնով, սևուկ ու պսպղուն աչիկներով... հըը... ամեն դեպքում պետք չի փողոց դուրս գալ, դուրս գալուց էլ՝ մենակ չադրայով, թե չէ պեդոֆիլները, մանյակները ու ուրիշ տականքներ կարող ա գայթակղվեն:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Jarre (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Rhayader (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա հետո ի՞նչ, որ էդ 15 տարեկանը  հեչ 15 տարեկանին համապատասխան տեսք չունե՞ր, հլը մի բան էլ ավելին՝ մարմնավաճառի տեսք ուներ... դնե՞լ ու հասցնել ինքնապսանությա՞ն... մարդ ա չէ՞ ի վերջո, սխալ ա, արել ա.... հա ի՞նչ.... էդ կարգի քարկոծել, հալածել... ապշում եմ ուղղակի... էս հիվանդ հասարակության արդյունք  ա լրիվ… ախր էդ աղջկան էլ չեմ արդարացնում է, բայց... ո՜ւֆ լավ է... ես արդեն վախենում եմ՝ որ կամաց-կամաց մեր երկրում, մանավանդ մեր քյառթու հասարակարգի պայմաններում էս կարգի ինքնասպանություններ լինեն


Եղել են, ինձ էլ մորգ են կանչել՝ դիակի զննման համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու վստա՞հ ես, որ երբ փողոցով քայլելիս հանդիպես մանյակին ինքը չի գայթակղվի քեզ սպանել: Մի քայլիր փողոցով, կարող է գայթակղես 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ես անշուշտ էքսպերտ չեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ պեդոֆիլը մենակ հագուստով է գայթակղվում: Ինքը կարող է գայթակղվել գեղեցիկ մազերով, անուշիկ ձայնով, սևուկ ու պսպղուն աչիկներով... հըը... ամեն դեպքում պետք չի փողոց դուրս գալ, դուրս գալուց էլ՝ մենակ չադրայով, թե չէ պեդոֆիլները, մանյակները ու ուրիշ տականքներ կարող ա գայթակղվեն:



Չուկ, Հայաստանում մանյակ չկա էլ մի մարդկանց վախեցրու :Smile: 
Չես ուզում կրակը ընկնել կրակի հետ խաղ մի արա: Տվյալ դեպքում Ամանդան չգիտեր, որ կրակի հետ է խաղում, միամիտ անփորձ երեխա էր, ով կուլ գնաց այլասերված բարքերին: Ով էր Ամանդան, ինչ կերպար էր իր համար ընտրել? ինչ էր փնտրում? նա ընդամենը մարիոնետի նման, թութակի պես ընդօրինակում էր այն ինչ տեսնում էր: Ամենաթողությունը նրան կործանեց, կեղծ ազատատենչությունը նրան սպանեց:

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Չամիչ ջան հենց քո նման մտածելակերպով մարդիկ էլ սպանել են իրականում այդ երեխային: Ինչ վերաբերում է արտաքինին, շատ էլ պուպուշ աղջիկ է, լավ է արել կարճ է հագել, ես էլ դպրոցում կարճ եմ հագել ու լիքը խելքը գլխին մարդկանցով եմ շրջապատված եղել, իսկ եթե տղաները գայթակղվել են իմ արտաքինով, կներես, դա շատ նորմալ, մարդկային բան է: Մարդ ավելի լավ է կարճ հագուստ հագնի, բայց մարդ լինի, ոչ թե «բնությանը անհայտ կենդանի»:

Իսկ մանյակի համար դու էլ, թեկուզ քո տարիքում ու քո պարկեշտ հագուստով կարող ես գայթակղիչ լինել: Էնպես որ զգույշ եղիր, ամեն պարկեշտ հագուստ գնահատող, պարկեշտ մարդ չէ հաստատ: Իսկ Հայաստանում լիքը մանյակ կա՝ մենակ երթուղայիններումները քեզ օրինակ :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), ivy (25.10.2012), Jarre (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rammstein (24.10.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

հետաքրքիր է, որ ինչպես վերջերս հաճախ է հանդիպում ակումբում, անդամները թեման թողած քննարկում են թեմայում հարցի մասին իրենց կարծիքից տարբերվողներին:
ու ամեն մեկը իրա մակարդակի համեմատ ա մասնակցում թեման քննարկողին  "քննարկմանը" ...
հետո էլ ասում եք - կին,աղջիկ, եսիմ ինչ:
 մնաց ստեղ մենակ էտ կնոջը մեր ու աղջիկ  քրֆեք ... լիբերալներ...  :Smile:  
ինչ ա եղել որ՞, յանիմ մարդ էք պաշպանում  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012), Lion (27.10.2012), Չամիչ (24.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Չուկ, Հայաստանում մանյակ չկա էլ մի մարդկանց վախեցրու
> Չես ուզում կրակը ընկնել կրակի հետ խաղ մի արա: Տվյալ դեպքում Ամանդան չգիտեր, որ կրակի հետ է խաղում, միամիտ անփորձ երեխա էր, ով կուլ գնաց այլասերված բարքերին: Ով էր Ամանդան, ինչ կերպար էր իր համար ընտրել? ինչ էր փնտրում? նա ընդամենը մարիոնետի նման, թութակի պես ընդօրինակում էր այն ինչ տեսնում էր: Ամենաթողությունը նրան կործանեց, կեղծ ազատատենչությունը նրան սպանեց:


ու առաջին հերթին իրա ծնորղների կողմից արհամարանքը իրա ներքին մարդկային էության հանդեպ: ծնողները երևի սաղ օրը իրանց բիլլերն ու թոշակի պլանները պլանավորելով են զբաղված եղել:
մի փոքր ուշադրություն որ լինի այդ տարիքի երեխայի հանդեպ, ապա ոչ մի աղջիկ երեխա էլ դրսում ման չի գա "գնահատանք": ընտանիք չկա: դա է չարիքի հիմքը:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), keyboard (24.10.2012), Չամիչ (24.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Այո: Պեդոֆիլին պետք չի գայթակղել:





> Ամեն


Հայկը կարծես նկատի ուներ, որ պեդոֆիլներին հատուկ գայթակղելու կարիք չկա, տեղից պեդոֆիլ են...

----------

Rhayader (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ......
> 
> Եթե  մինչեւ վարտիքս բաց շրջազգեսով դուրս գամ փողոց, բնականաբար պիտի պատրաստ լինեմ, որ ամեն քայլափոխի պիտի անվայել առաջարկներ ստանամ: Էտ կինը կարող է իրեն էտքան ազատություն թույլ տալ հետույքը բացել իսկ տղամարդիկ  չունեն ազատության իրավունք??, նրանք էլ ազատ են անբարո առաջարկներ անելու:


Դե ասա պլյաժում ում ուզեմ կարամ բռնաբարեմ, խի իրանք կարան ըտենց մինչև հետույքները բաց ման գան ես՝ տղամարդս ինչ ուզեմ չեմ կարա՞ անեմ…

Չամիչ ջան քեզ որ պլյաժում տեսա ինձնից չնեղանաս, քեզ մեղադրի…

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Chilly (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), Jarre (24.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2014)

----------


## Ariadna

> Դու վստա՞հ ես, որ երբ փողոցով քայլելիս հանդիպես մանյակին ինքը չի գայթակղվի քեզ սպանել: Մի քայլիր փողոցով, կարող է գայթակղես 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ես անշուշտ էքսպերտ չեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ պեդոֆիլը մենակ հագուստով է գայթակղվում: Ինքը կարող է գայթակղվել գեղեցիկ մազերով, անուշիկ ձայնով, սևուկ ու պսպղուն աչիկներով... հըը... ամեն դեպքում պետք չի փողոց դուրս գալ, դուրս գալուց էլ՝ մենակ չադրայով, թե չէ պեդոֆիլները, մանյակները ու ուրիշ տականքներ կարող ա գայթակղվեն:


Ասեմ ավելին, շատ մանյակների և ոչ միայն, ավելի գայթակղում են ընդգծված համեստությամբ կանայք, պեդոֆիլների դեպքում էլ՝ շաատ միամիտ ու մանկական պահվածքով ու դեմքի արտահայտությամբ երեխաները։ Ընդհանրապես, շատ–շատերի համար կինը ինչքան փակ է, էնքան ավելի գայթակղիչ է, հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, ո՞նց անենք, ոնց հագնվենք, որ չգայթակղենք գժերին ու մանյակներին, դե արի ու ջոկի՝ էս մանյակը որ տեսակին ա պատկանում, բացից ա գայթակղվում, թե՝ փակից... 
Հանգիստ ապրում էի իմ համար, բա ես հիմա ինչ անեմ ։ցռը

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Chilly (24.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), Freeman (24.10.2012), ivy (25.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Rhayader (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արևհատիկ (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դե ասա պլյաժում ում ուզեմ կարամ բռնաբարեմ, խի իրանք կարան ըտենց մինչև հետույքները բաց ման գան ես՝ տղամարդս ինչ ուզեմ չեմ կարա՞ անեմ…
> 
> Չամիչ ջան քեզ որ պլյաժում տեսա ինձնից չնեղանաս, քեզ մեղադրի…


Ախր նենց համեմատություններ եք անում այ ժողովուրդ, լրիվ աբսուրդային ու անտրամաբանական:
Խոսքը ազատություն կոչվածի մասին ա, ազատությունը ունի չափ ու սահման թե ոչ? Բոլորդ, ինձ համար անհասկանալի պատճառով, փորձում եք խուսափել քննարկամն գլխավոր ասելիքից:  Ամանդայի ողջ կերպարը արտահայտում էր հետեւյալը`ես ուզում եմ ազատ լինել, ես կարող եմ անել այն ինչ ուզում եմ: *Ազատ լինել ինչից?* 15 տարեկան երեխան կարող է անել այն ինչ ուզում է? Մարդիկ ինչ որ ազատության են տենչում, բայց ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հստակ ձեւակերպել, բացատրել ինչից են ուզում ազատ լինել?

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ասեմ ավելին, շատ մանյակների և ոչ միայն, ավելի գայթակղում են ընդգծված համեստությամբ կանայք, պեդոֆիլների դեպքում էլ՝ շաատ միամիտ ու մանկական պահվածքով ու դեմքի արտահայտությամբ երեխաները։ Ընդհանրապես, շատ–շատերի համար կինը ինչքան փակ է, էնքան ավելի գայթակղիչ է, հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, ո՞նց անենք, ոնց հագնվենք, որ չգայթակղենք գժերին ու մանյակներին, դե արի ու ջոկի՝ էս մանյակը որ տեսակին ա պատկանում, բացից ա գայթակղվում, թե՝ փակից... 
> Հանգիստ ապրում էի իմ համար, բա ես հիմա ինչ անեմ ։ցռը


Համաձայն եմ, տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներից են գայթակղվում: Խոսքը ազատության մասին է: 15 տարերկան երեխան ամեն ինչից ազատ է? Ռուսաստանում 13 տարեկանից դպրոցական աղջիկները սկսում են սեքսով զբաղվել, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա? Ամանդայի կերպարը խոսում էր նրա  մասին, որ ինքը պատրաստ ա, դեռ ավելին խոսում էր էն բանի մասին, հավանաբար, որ ինքը արդեն ճաշակել ա ու պատրաստ ա շարունակելու բացահայտել մեծ սեքսի բազմազան  աշխարհը:

----------


## impression

ինչ խոսք, ահավոր պատմություն ա, ու դժվար թե մեզնից մեկնումեկը ունենա այնքան սրբագրված դեռահասություն, որ կարողանա ասել՝ ինձ հետ նման բան լիներ չէր կարող: 
մի բան պատմեմ.
երևի թե առաջին կուրս էի, տասնյոթ տարեկան լակոտ, մինչ այդ տանը պահած. բամբակների մեջ մեծացած: առաջին կուրսում ծանոթացա մի տղայի հետ, ով ինձ հրավիրեց բար: շատ խաբար չէի բարն ինչ ա, հարցրի ինչ ա՝ ասեց դե կաֆե էլի, կնստենք, ՀԱՄ ԷԼ սուրճ կխմենք: գնացի: ինքը սկսեց ինձ կպռշկել, իսկ ես փորձում էի մնալ քաղաքավարի ( :LOL: ) ու հետն էլ ցույց չտալ, որ անտանելի վախեցած եմ: հիմա իմ բախտը բերեց էնքանով, որ էդ տղեն ջոկեց, որ ես այլանդակ վատ վիճակում եմ ու ուղղակի դուրս եկանք էդ անտեր բարից: Բայց ամեն ինչ կարող էր լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ ավարտվել: ու էդ դեպքում վախենում եմ մտածել, թե ինչ կլիներ ծնողներիս վերաբերմունքը, էն ժամանակվա իմ շրջապատի վերաբերմունքը ու, ամենակարևորը՝ իմ վերաբերմունքը ինքս իմ հանդեպ: 
ասածս ինչ ա, բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, բոլորս էլ սխալական ենք: էդ հանդուրժողականություն ասվածը ձեզ մոտ թողեք, մի օր ձեզ էլ ա պետք գալու, ոչ մեկս ապահովագրված չենք սխալներից ու սայթաքումներից: 

իսկ Ամանտայի սարքած վիդեոն ցույց ա տալիս, որ էդ էրեխեն ինչ-որ միջոց ա փնտրել էդ վիճակից դուրս գալու համար, թեկուզ մենակ էդ վիդեոն նկարելով: Կարծում եք հեշտ ա՞ էդ պատմությունը պատմել ալամ-աշխարհին, մանավանդ երբ գիտի, որ էդ աշխարհն իրեն դեմ ա: 
ստեղ խոսքը նույնիսկ հանդուրժողականության մասին չի, ինքը մի քիչ բացասական բառ ա ինձ համար: խոսքը մարդկության մասին ա, մարդ մնացեք, բարի էղեք, գոնե ձեր մեջի աշխարհը փոխեք

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Chilly (24.10.2012), Claudia Mori (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Nimra (24.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Rhayader (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (25.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Համաձայն եմ, տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներից են գայթակղվում: Խոսքը ազատության մասին է: 15 տարերկան երեխան ամեն ինչից ազատ է? Ռուսաստանում 13 տարեկանից դպրոցական աղջիկները սկսում են սեքսով զբաղվել, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա? Ամանդայի կերպարը խոսում էր նրա  մասին, որ ինքը պատրաստ ա, դեռ ավելին խոսում էր էն բանի մասին, հավանաբար, որ ինքը արդեն ճաշակել ա ու պատրաստ ա շարունակելու բացահայտել մեծ սեքսի բազմազան  աշխարհը:


Հա, Չամիչ ջան, ասենք թե, մի տեսակ էն Տեր Կոմիտասի նման ես խոսում, մի հատը կա է, հեռուստաաստղ ա դառել, բոլոր հեռուստահաղորդումներում հայտնվում ա, մեր եկեղեցու անունից, բայց միշտ նենց ա խոսում, որ մարդու մոտ միայն հակառակ ռեակցիա ա առաջանում ուրիշ ոչ մի զգացողություն, հիմա դու ես, ասենք թե «ճաշակել ա ու պատրաստ ա շարունակելու բացահայտել մեծ սեքսի բազմազան  աշխարհը», ինչպես դու ես ասում, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ էրեխու նկատմամբ տենց վարվել, կամ էլ ասել, որ ինքնասպան ա էղել, ոչինչ, նորմալ ա՞։
Հ.Գ. Եվ ընդհանրապես, ով որ տարիքում սկսում ա, էդ տարիքում էլ ուրեմն պատրաստ ա։ Չհաշված էն դեպքերը, որ պատրաստ ա, բայց վարիանտ չունի։

----------

Chuk (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Նարե91 (24.10.2012)

----------


## Lem

> Չուկ, Հայաստանում մանյակ չկա էլ մի մարդկանց վախեցրու
> Չես ուզում կրակը ընկնել կրակի հետ խաղ մի արա: Տվյալ դեպքում Ամանդան չգիտեր, որ կրակի հետ է խաղում, միամիտ անփորձ երեխա էր, ով կուլ գնաց այլասերված բարքերին: Ով էր Ամանդան, ինչ կերպար էր իր համար ընտրել? ինչ էր փնտրում? նա ընդամենը մարիոնետի նման, թութակի պես ընդօրինակում էր այն ինչ տեսնում էր: Ամենաթողությունը նրան կործանեց, կեղծ ազատատենչությունը նրան սպանեց:


Չէ Չամիչ, նրան սպանեցին քո մտածելակերպն ունեցող մարդիկ: Ու հավատա, խրոխտ բարեպաշտական ելույթներն էստեղ գոնե մի տոկոսով չեն պակասեցնում հավանականությունն այն բանի, որ մի օր նույնը կարող է տեղի ունենալ մեր երեխաների հետ: Էդքան հեշտ մի դատապարտիր մի անծանոթ ու մահացած երեխայի, բումերանգ-կյանք է՝ լի զվարճություն փնտրող պարապ բորենիներով:

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

Ամանդայի պատմությանը լրիվ ծանոթալուց հետո բոլորն էլ կարող են հպարտ հայտարարել, որ մարդիկ են մեղավոր, փոխանակ աջակցեին իրան, վատ քոմենտեր են գրել ու դրդել ինքնասպանության: Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք, եթե մենք էս պատմությունը լսած չլինեինք ու մի հատ լրիվ անծանոթ աղջիկ թեմա բացեր, գրեր, ես կրծքերս մեկին ցույց եմ տվել սկայպով, հիմա ինքը ուզում ա շանտաժ անի ինձ: Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեիք էտ աղջկան, պիտի իրա հոգեվիճակով հե՞տաքրքվեիք: Չէ՛, հաստատ ոնց որ Ամանդայի հետ եղավ, նենց էլ ստեղ, մեծ մասը կասեր, որ դու ապուշ ես աղջիկ ջան: Գումարած դրան էլ, որ պրոֆիլի նկարն էլ էն նկարը դներ, դաժը կարող ա մարդ գտնվեր, որ կասեր լավ ա անում, որ շանտաժ ա անում....

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Չամիչ (24.10.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Ամանդայի պատմությանը լրիվ ծանոթալուց հետո բոլորն էլ կարող են հպարտ հայտարարել, որ մարդիկ են մեղավոր, փոխանակ աջակցեին իրան, վատ քոմենտեր են գրել ու դրդել ինքնասպանության: Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք, եթե մենք էս պատմությունը լսած չլինեինք ու *մի հատ լրիվ անծանոթ աղջիկ թեմա բացեր, գրեր, ես կրծքերս մեկին ցույց եմ տվել սկայպով, հիմա ինքը ուզում ա շանտաժ անի ինձ*: Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեիք էտ աղջկան, պիտի իրա հոգեվիճակով հե՞տաքրքվեիք: Չէ՛, հաստատ ոնց որ Ամանդայի հետ եղավ, նենց էլ ստեղ, մեծ մասը կասեր, որ դու ապուշ ես աղջիկ ջան: Գումարած դրան էլ, որ պրոֆիլի նկարն էլ էն նկարը դներ, դաժը կարող ա մարդ գտնվեր, որ կասեր լավ ա անում, որ շանտաժ ա անում....


Վահե նման բան *եղել ա*

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Brian_Boru (25.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Rammstein (24.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք, եթե մենք էս պատմությունը լսած չլինեինք ու մի հատ լրիվ անծանոթ աղջիկ թեմա բացեր, գրեր, ես կրծքերս մեկին ցույց եմ տվել սկայպով, հիմա ինքը ուզում ա շանտաժ անի ինձ: Ի՞նչ պիտի ասեիք էտ աղջկան, պիտի իրա հոգեվիճակով հե՞տաքրքվեիք: Չէ՛, հաստատ ոնց որ Ամանդայի հետ եղավ, նենց էլ ստեղ, մեծ մասը կասեր, որ դու ապուշ ես աղջիկ ջան: Գումարած դրան էլ, որ պրոֆիլի նկարն էլ էն նկարը դներ, դաժը կարող ա մարդ գտնվեր, որ կասեր լավ ա անում, որ շանտաժ ա անում....


Հենց այդպիսի չէ, բայց նման թեմա եղել է  :Smile: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...AE%D5%AB%D6%81

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե նման բան *եղել ա*


հա էլի  :Blush: 
իսկ Ամանդայի դեպքում արձագանքներն այլ էին  :Think: 
բայց մեկ ա, ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ Ամանդան ա մեղավոր, որ էտ վիճակում ա հայտնվել, քանի որ ինքնակամ ա կրծքերը ցույց տվել էտ գյադուն: Բայց էտ ինքասպան լինելու պատճառ չպետք ա լիներ:

----------

keyboard (24.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա, Չամիչ ջան, ասենք թե, մի տեսակ էն Տեր Կոմիտասի նման ես խոսում, մի հատը կա է, հեռուստաաստղ ա դառել, բոլոր հեռուստահաղորդումներում հայտնվում ա, մեր եկեղեցու անունից, բայց միշտ նենց ա խոսում, որ մարդու մոտ միայն հակառակ ռեակցիա ա առաջանում ուրիշ ոչ մի զգացողություն, հիմա դու ես, ասենք թե «ճաշակել ա ու պատրաստ ա շարունակելու բացահայտել մեծ սեքսի բազմազան  աշխարհը», ինչպես դու ես ասում, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ էրեխու նկատմամբ տենց վարվել, կամ էլ ասել, որ ինքնասպան ա էղել, ոչինչ, նորմալ ա՞։
> Հ.Գ. Եվ ընդհանրապես, ով որ տարիքում սկսում ա, էդ տարիքում էլ ուրեմն պատրաստ ա։ Չհաշված էն դեպքերը, որ պատրաստ ա, բայց վարիանտ չունի։


Ախր ինչ Կոմիտաս ինչ բան? էս ուր հասաք? Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ազատություն կոչված երեւույթի մասին ունեք կոնկրետ, կողմնորոշված դիրքորոշում? Եւ առհասարակ եկեք պարզենք ինչ բան է ազատություն? ազատությունը պիտի ունենա չափ ու սահման թե ոչ? Բոլորը անընդհատ խույս են տալիս այս կոնկրետ հարցադրումից: 
Փորձում եմ վերլուծել ու հասկանալ որոնք են էս դաժան պատմության* խորքային պատճառները*: Մեղավորը միայն շանտաժ անողներն են? որոնք են էս պատմության խորքային պատճառները?

----------


## Չամիչ

> հա էլի 
> իսկ Ամանդայի դեպքում արձագանքներն այլ էին 
> բայց մեկ ա, ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ Ամանդան ա մեղավոր, որ էտ վիճակում ա հայտնվել, քանի որ ինքնակամ ա կրծքերը ցույց տվել էտ գյադուն: Բայց էտ ինքասպան լինելու պատճառ չպետք ա լիներ:


Ամանդան ընդամենը 15 տարեկան էր: Պատկերացրու, նոր ծնված երեխան լրիվ մաքուր թուղթ ա, էտ թուղթը տարիների ընթացքում թե ինչպես կլրացվի, թղթի վրայի տեքստը ինչ բովանդակություն ձեռք կբերի ամբողջովին լրացնողների ձեռքում ա, այլ ոչ թե թղթի, էտ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես թուղթն ա մեղավոր, որ նման տեքս ա իր վրա դրոծմված: 20 տարեկանից հետո մարդը նոր լրիվ սկսում ա գիտակցել թե հանձինս իր անձի ում հետ գործ ունի? Եվ միայն արդեն էտ տարիքից հետո, նայած թե ինչ ինտելեկտ ունի, ինչ ներուժ ունի կարող է ձեւավորված բնավորությունը մեծ ջանքերի գնով կորեկցիայի ենթարկել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր փողոցներում հաճախակի կարելի ա հանդիպել էն, մեղմ ասած, տարօրինակ, տակը լցրածի տպավորություն թողնող «շալվարներով» տղաների։
Եթե նույն տղան նույն շալվարով փողոց դուրս գար ասենք 95 թվին, թաղի քյառթերը (տես՝ չհանդուրժողները) սև Ամանդա կբերեին գլխին։

Կարևոր չի մարդը ոնց ա հագնվում կամ ինչ սանրվածք ունի, քանի դեռ չի խախտում հասարակական կարգն ու օրենքները, լավ ա անում, չուզողներն էլ գլուխները պատովն են տալիս։
Ցանկացած խնդրի դեպքում մեղավոր ա անհանդուրժող հասարակությունը (տես՝ Չամիչ)։Զզվում եմ էդ շալվարներից, բայց զգում եմ, որ հագնողն իրան ազատ ա զգում, որեմն լավ ա անում, ես էլ կարամ ինչքան ուզում եմ զզվեմ։

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), impression (24.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Lem (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Վահե նման բան *եղել ա*





> Հենց այդպիսի չէ, բայց նման թեմա եղել է 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...AE%D5%AB%D6%81


Վայ քո արա  :Smile:  Երկու դեպքի մասին էլ չգիտեի: Ես հպարտանում եմ ակումբցիներով  :Love: 

հ.գ. Չամիչ ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց նենց ուրախ եմ, որ վերևում մեջբերված երկու քննարկումներին մասնակցած չես եղել  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (24.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Արևհատիկ (24.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր ինչ Կոմիտաս ինչ բան? էս ուր հասաք? Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ազատություն կոչված երեւույթի մասին ունեք կոնկրետ, կողմնորոշված դիրքորոշում? Եւ առհասարակ եկեք պարզենք ինչ բան է ազատություն? ազատությունը պիտի ունենա չափ ու սահման թե ոչ? Բոլորը անընդհատ խույս են տալիս այս կոնկրետ հարցադրումից: 
> Փորձում եմ վերլուծել ու հասկանալ որոնք են էս դաժան պատմության* խորքային պատճառները*: Մեղավորը միայն շանտաժ անողներն են? որոնք են էս պատմության խորքային պատճառները?


Չամիչ, խորքային պատճառները... դրանք կարելի է գտնել ցանկացած հանցագործության դեպքում: Օրինակ թալանել են Պողոսի տունը: Ինչու՞ եք հայհոյում միայն թալանողին, ինչու՞ չեք նայում խորքային պատճառներն ա՛յ ստահակներ, չէ՞ որ Պողոսը էժան կողպեք էր գրել, իսկ թալանողն աշխատանք չուներ: Կամ սպանել են Պետրոսին... տո ա՛յ ստահակներ, մի՛ մեղադրեք սպանողին, խորքային պատճառները նայեք, Պետրոսը սպարտիվկայով ռեստորան էր գնացել, ո՜նց կարելի ա:



Կարճ ու կոնկրետ. հասկացանք, կարող ա արտաքինը լրացուցիչ խթան եղած լինի էս պատմության համար: Բայց եթե աշխարհի բոլոր 15 տարեկան աղջիկները հագնվեն չափազանց պարկեշտ ու իրենց պահեն չափազանց պարկեշտ, մեկ է, նման դեպքեր էլի՛ լինելու են: Հագուստը չի նման երևույթների պատճառը:

----------

Rhayader (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վահե նման բան *եղել ա*


Ինձ լավ զգացի ակումբցիներով, հատկապես էս թեմայում էն գրառողներով, ովքեր էն թեմայում էլ են գրել: Որովհետև ստեղ քանի անգամ շեշտվեց, որ ինչ-որ գեղեցիկ բաներ են խոսում և այլն: Չէ, սա նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ էլ չի, սա ՆՈՐՄԱԼՆ ա, որ ոչ թե գովելի ա, այլ տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Ուրախ եմ, որ էսքան շատ նորմալ մարդիկ կան :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Ariadna (24.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Lem (24.10.2012), Moonwalker (24.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արէա (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Ուլուանա (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Թեմային հենց սկզբից հետևել եմ, բայց տեսանյութը չեմ նայել, ոչ էլ ուրիշ ինֆորմացիա եմ փնտրել էս պատմության մասին, որովհետև նախպրոք գիտեմ, որ կարդալուց ու նայելուց հաստատ վատանալու եմ...  :Sad:  Բայց դե ընդհանուր առմամբ պարզ է իրավիճակը։ Ինչևէ, դրածս շնորհակալություններից պիտի որ պարզ լինի նաև դիրքորոշումս։ 

Քննարկումներում հիմնական շեշտը դրվում է հասարակության վերաբերմունքի վրա, ինչն, իհարկե, բնական է ու ճիշտ. պարզ է, որ նմանատիպ դեպքերը հետագայում կանխելու համար նախ և առաջ պիտի հասարակության վերաբերմունքը փոխվի։ Ու էդ ուղղությամբ, անշուշտ, միշտ է պետք աշխատել։ Բայց իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով՝ կարծում եմ՝ վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ, օրինակ, դպրոցներում համապատասխան առարկա մտցվի՝ մարդկանց ինտերնետի հնարավոր վտանգներից պաշտպանվել սովորեցնելու, զանազան խարդավանքների հանդիպելիս գոնե ինչ–որ չափով կողմնորոշվելու համար, ու, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև Ամանդայի պատմության նման իրական պատմություններ որպես օրինակ ներկայացնելով, որպեսզի աշակերտները լրջորեն գիտակցեն էդ ամենի իրական լինելը, ու որ նման բաները տեսականորեն ցանկացած մարդու հետ էլ կարող են պատահել։ Միգուցե արժե աշխատել նաև էդ ուղղությամբ, որ նման պարտադիր առարկա մտցվի դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ։ Կարծում եմ՝ արդեն լրիվ հասել ենք էն վիճակին, որ էդպիսի առարկա անցնելը հրատապ է։

----------

Ariadna (24.10.2012), Chuk (24.10.2012), erexa (25.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (24.10.2012), Ripsim (24.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012), Շինարար (24.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես վերջերս չեմ հիշում որտեղ այսպիսի սցենարի մասին էի կարդում, որը, հեղինակի խոսքերով, ահագին տարածված է։ Պեդոֆիլը սոց․ ցանցում գրանցվում է դեռահաս տղայի անունով, ծանոթանում է այդ տարիքի աղջկա հետ, երկար շփվում են, գործը հասնում է հանդիպման։ Պայմանավորված ժամին նա մոտենում է աղջկան, ճշտում անունը, ասում է, որ այդ տղայի հայրն է, որ տղան հիվանդացել է, իրեն շատ անհարմար է զգում, որ չի կարող գալ հանդիպման, պապային խնդրել է այդ աղջկան դիմավորել, տուն բերել։ Ոչինչ չկասկածող աղջիկը նստում է այդ մարդու մեքենան․․․

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ախր նենց համեմատություններ եք անում այ ժողովուրդ, լրիվ աբսուրդային ու անտրամաբանական:
> Խոսքը ազատություն կոչվածի մասին ա, ազատությունը ունի չափ ու սահման թե ոչ? Բոլորդ, ինձ համար անհասկանալի պատճառով, փորձում եք խուսափել քննարկամն գլխավոր ասելիքից:  Ամանդայի ողջ կերպարը արտահայտում էր հետեւյալը`ես ուզում եմ ազատ լինել, ես կարող եմ անել այն ինչ ուզում եմ: *Ազատ լինել ինչից?* 15 տարեկան երեխան կարող է անել այն ինչ ուզում է? Մարդիկ ինչ որ ազատության են տենչում, բայց ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հստակ ձեւակերպել, բացատրել ինչից են ուզում ազատ լինել?


Երբ երեխան ծնվում է, նա չգիտի, որ ինքն ազատ չի: Քանզի ծնունդը հենց ինքն արդեն ազատություն է: Այդ հետո արդեն, նրա ճանապարհին հանդիպած ամեն ոք, ծնողներից սկսած և վերջացրած ումով կուզես, - ձգտում է իր տառականախառը աշխարհայացքի և ոչ պակաս հիվանդ տրադիցիաների կողպեքները շարել այդ երեխայի ազատության վրա: Դա, ինչ խոսք, որ նորմալ երևույթ է մարդու էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման մեջ և, հավանաբար, այդ վիճակը հենց տրված է մարդուն իր զարգացման համար, որպեսզի նա ձգտի դուրս պրծնել այդ սահմանափակումներից: Եվ այսօր արդեն մենք, սիրելի Չամիչ, հավատա, որ արժանի ենք ապրել այլևս առանց կողպեքների, այնպես, ինչպես ողջ առաջադեմ աշխարհն է ապրում: Դա շատ հեշտ է անել, եթե մարդ գոնե տեղ-տեղ փորձես քո լեքսիկոնի միջից հանել անպարկեշտություն, լրբություն, պոռնկություն և նման այլ բառերը և փորձես փոխարինել դրանք ազատություն, սեր, առաջադիմություն բառերով: 

Հավատա, որ մարդկության հիմնական մասը հասել է իր զարգացման այն աստիճանին, որ հենց այդպես էլ վարվում է այսօր: Եվ Ամանդան ուղղակի այդ հիմնական մասի ներկայացուցիչ էր: Համոզված եմ, որ նա պատկերացում անգամ չուներ, որ "անպարկեշտ տեսք ունի":

Համաձայն չե՞ս ինձ հետ: Մի համաձայնվիր: Բայց, խնդրում եմ, շեղվիր մի որոշ ժամանակ Ակումբի ֆորումից, փորձիր մտնել համացանցի անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն, գերմաներեն, չգիտեմինչերեն էջեր, ուղղակի քիչ լայնացրու որոնումներդ, որքան քեզ հասանելի կլինի: Ու տես, խնդրում եմ, քեզանից բացի քանի՞ հոգի է ամբողջ աշխարհում խոսում այդ խեղճ երեխու հագուկապի մասին: Երևի, մի երկու հոգու գտնես ու քեզ մենակ չզգաս: Բայց արդյո՞ք դա կնշանակի, որ հենց այդ երկու հոգիդ եք ճիշտ, իսկ մնացած բոլորը սխալ են: 

Առավել ևս, ինչպես ոմանք շատ ճիշտ նկատել են արդեն, որ Ամանդան հագնված է և այդ նկարում ունի ճիշտ այնպիսի տեսք, որը համապատասխանում է տասնհինգամյա նորմալ երեխային:

Մի դեպք հիշեցի: Նյու-Յորքի Զույգ Աշտարակների փլուզումից մի երկու օր էր անցել, կինս հեռախոսով զրուցում էր Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում ապրող իր ընկերուհու հետ: Խոսում էին այդ դեպքի մասին, թե քանի հազար մարդ է զոհվել: Ու մեկ էլ ընկերուհին հայտնեց իր կարծիքը. "Տեղն է իրենց": Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես. մի քանի հազար հոգուն "տեղն է", որ իրենք հենց այնպես զոհվել են: Ինչ խոսք, որ նա հետո շատ էր զղջում իր ասածի վրա, և նույնիսկ նրան էր հասել, որ հաճախ ինքն էր անտեղի հիշում այդ և իրեն արդարացնելու համար հիվանդագին մեղադրում իր շուրջ բոլորին:

Հիմա դու ինձ նրան ես հիշեցնում, Չամիչ ջան: Համոզված եմ, ինքդ արդեն վաղուց համաձայն ես բոլորի հետ, որ սխալ բան ասացիր, ու քեզ արդարացնելու համար ավելի ու ավելի խորն ես թաղում քեզ տարբեր անիմաստ պնդումների մեջ: 

Իսկ միգուցէ ավելի հեշտ ու ճիշտ կլիներ ուղղակի սխալն ընդունե՞լը…

----------

Chuk (24.10.2012), Jarre (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (24.10.2012), Արէա (25.10.2012)

----------


## impression

դե հիմա Չամիչի կարծիքն էլ տարբերվում ա, հա ինչ անենք... 
հո Ամանդայի օրը չեք գցելու

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Նարե91 (24.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հարգելի *Sambitbaba*, կբացատրե՞ք, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ապրել առանց կողպեքների" և որ երկրներն եք համարում առաջադեմ։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Օրինակ թալանել են Պողոսի տունը: Ինչու՞ եք հայհոյում միայն թալանողին, ինչու՞ չեք նայում խորքային պատճառներն ա՛յ ստահակներ, չէ՞ որ Պողոսը էժան կողպեք էր գրել, իսկ թալանողն աշխատանք չուներ:


Սխալ օրինակ ես բերում: Տվյալ դեպքում Պողոսը տան դուռը բաց ա թողել, որ գողը մտել ա, ոչ թէ վատ կողպեք ա դրել: Նենց որ բացի գողին՝ գողության համար «հայհոյելը», Պողոսին էլ ա պետք «հայհոյել»՝ անխելքության համար: Ու եթե էտ օրինակով դիտարկենք, Պողոսը բաժանված ծնողների ու հակադեպրեսանտների պատճառով ա դուռը բաց թողել  :Unsure:

----------

keyboard (25.10.2012), Չամիչ (24.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երբ երեխան ծնվում է, նա չգիտի, որ ինքն ազատ չի: Քանզի ծնունդը հենց ինքն արդեն ազատություն է: Այդ հետո արդեն, նրա ճանապարհին հանդիպած ամեն ոք, ծնողներից սկսած և վերջացրած ումով կուզես, - ձգտում է իր տառականախառը աշխարհայացքի և ոչ պակաս հիվանդ տրադիցիաների կողպեքները շարել այդ երեխայի ազատության վրա: Դա, ինչ խոսք, որ նորմալ երևույթ է մարդու էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման մեջ և, հավանաբար, այդ վիճակը հենց տրված է մարդուն իր զարգացման համար, որպեսզի նա ձգտի դուրս պրծնել այդ սահմանափակումներից: Եվ այսօր արդեն մենք, սիրելի Չամիչ, հավատա, որ արժանի ենք ապրել այլևս առանց կողպեքների, այնպես, ինչպես ողջ առաջադեմ աշխարհն է ապրում: Դա շատ հեշտ է անել, եթե մարդ գոնե տեղ-տեղ փորձես քո լեքսիկոնի միջից հանել անպարկեշտություն, լրբություն, պոռնկություն և նման այլ բառերը և փորձես փոխարինել դրանք ազատություն, սեր, առաջադիմություն բառերով:


«Մաուգլիի ախտանիշ» երեւույթի մասին լսած կա՞ս: Ռուսաստանում կան էնպիսի ծնողներ, բնականաբար հարբեցող, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին բրախում են կենդանիների հետ իրենց համար ազատ մեծանան, առանց միջամտելու նրանց կազմավորմանը, արդյունքում, նման պայմաններում մեծացած 5-6 տարեկան մեծանում է ինվալիդ, թեր զարգացած: Հավատա, ոչ մի երեխա չի ուզում լինել ազատ, նա ուզում է լինել իր ծնողների կողքին եւ ուզում է, որ ծնողները իրեն գրատետ ձեւով ուղորդեն: Ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար բացարձակապես անհասկանալի է հիվանդ տրադիցիա ասելով ինչ նկատի ունե՞ս: Ամենը ինչ որ սահմանել ա, բնությունն ա սահմանել, պարկեշտությունը համարում ես հիվանդ տրադիցիա՞ Ամաառողջ մարդիկ հավանաբար մարմնավաճառնե՞րն են: Այ հենց հարցն էլ սրանում է, մարդկանց ուղեղներում տիրում է կատարյալ խառնաշփոթություն, ինչն էլ արտահայտվում է նման դաժան պատմությունների ձեւով:

Կինը ինչու պիտի պարկեշտ լինի, հենց էնպե՞ս, որովհետեւ էտպես տղամարդն ա որոշել՞, որորվհետեւ դա հիմար տրադիցիա է՞  բնությունն ա էտպես տնօրինել, կոնջ մարմինը ստեղծել ա որպես արարման խորհրդանիշ, արարման միջոց, չգիտեմ, մի խոսքով կնոջը ստեղծել ա որպես արարիչ: Ինչ ես կարծում կարեւոր չի՞ թե ինչ միջավայրում տեղի կունենա արարման պրոցեսը: Երեխան որ ծնվում ա կարեւոր չի թե հիգիենայի ինչ պայմաններում կմեծանա, կձեւավորվի՞ իսկ ով ասեց, որ արգանդի ներսում հիգիենա պետք չի՞: Ի՞նչ հիգիենայի մասի ա խոսքը երբ որոշ կանայք իրենց լրիվ արտաքնոցի հաշիվ են սարքում, ով երբ ուզենա կարող է օգտվել: Սա՞ է քեզ համար կողպեքներից ազատվելը: 

Չկա հիվանդ տրադիցիա, կա տրադիցիայի հիվանդ մեկաբանում, խեղաթյուրում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չկա հիվանդ տրադիցիա, կա տրադիցիայի հիվանդ մեկաբանում, խեղաթյուրում:


Մեր տրադիացիաների համաձայն կնոջը կարծեմ դնգստում էին տղամարդուն էս տոնով պատասխանելու (ընդհանրապես պատասխանելու) համար ։)

Էս իմիջիայլոց։

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Չամիչ (25.10.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Սխալ օրինակ ես բերում: Տվյալ դեպքում Պողոսը տան դուռը բաց ա թողել, որ գողը մտել ա, ոչ թէ վատ կողպեք ա դրել: Նենց որ բացի գողին՝ գողության համար «հայհոյելը», Պողոսին էլ ա պետք «հայհոյել»՝ անխելքության համար: Ու եթե էտ օրինակով դիտարկենք, Պողոսը բաժանված ծնողների ու հակադեպրեսանտների պատճառով ա դուռը բաց թողել


Էհ, ապեր  :Jpit:  Պարզվում ա, որ գողությունների մեծ մասը կատարվում են փակված դռներով տներում: Ու էդ ընթացքում լիքը տներ են լինում, որոնց դուռը բաց ա լինում ու չեն թալանում: Ու նույն ձևի էլ սենց պատմություններ լինում են հազարավորների հետ (բարեբախտաբար դրանցից քչերն են ի վերջո հանգեցնում ինքնասպանության): Ու դեպքերը լինում են չբաժանված ծնողներ ունեցողների, հակադեպրեսանտ չընդունողների հետ էլ: Լիքը: Շատ-շատ: Ու երբ էս մի անգամը դեպքը կատարվել ա քո չափանիշով բաց հագնվածի հետ, երբ էս անգամ դեպքը եղել ա բաժանված ծնող ունեցողի հետ, դու միանգամից կանգնում ու գոռում ես. «ՆԱ ԷՐ ՄԵՂԱՎՈ՜Ր, ՆԱ՜՜, ՆԱ՛»  :Jpit: 

Քիչ մը խնդալու ա, անկեղծ ասած էս տեսակետը: Ու լիքը մարդ էջեր շարունակ փորձում ա բացատրել, որ էդ հագուկապը ու կոնկրետ էդ մարդու ծնողների բաժանված լինելը չէր պատճառը, որ սենց դեպք ա եղել: Որ դա կարող ա փոքր խթաններից մեկն ա, բայց առնվազն ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ա ամեն ինչը հենց մենակ դրանով պայմանավորելը  :Smile:  Փորձեք հասկանալ  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Սխալ օրինակ ես բերում: Տվյալ դեպքում Պողոսը տան դուռը բաց ա թողել, որ գողը մտել ա, ոչ թէ վատ կողպեք ա դրել: Նենց որ բացի գողին՝ գողության համար «հայհոյելը», Պողոսին էլ ա պետք «հայհոյել»՝ անխելքության համար: Ու եթե էտ օրինակով դիտարկենք, Պողոսը բաժանված ծնողների ու հակադեպրեսանտների պատճառով ա դուռը բաց թողել


Հարևան Վրաստանում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, նման օրենք կա, որ ասենք, եթե մեքենայիդ դռները բաց ես թողնում ու մտնում խանութ, դա համարվումա գողության գայթակղության դրդող արարք և եթե գողություն էլ լինի, ինչը գրեթե բացառվում ա իրանց մոտ, ապա դու էլ մեղքի քո մասնաբաժինն ես ունենում քրեական գործում  :Wink:

----------

Վահե-91 (25.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էհ, ապեր  Պարզվում ա, որ գողությունների մեծ մասը կատարվում են փակված դռներով տներում: Ու էդ ընթացքում լիքը տներ են լինում, որոնց դուռը բաց ա լինում ու չեն թալանում: Ու նույն ձևի էլ սենց պատմություններ լինում են հազարավորների հետ (բարեբախտաբար դրանցից քչերն են ի վերջո հանգեցնում ինքնասպանության): Ու դեպքերը լինում են չբաժանված ծնողներ ունեցողների, հակադեպրեսանտ չընդունողների հետ էլ: Լիքը: Շատ-շատ: Ու երբ էս մի անգամը դեպքը կատարվել ա քո չափանիշով բաց հագնվածի հետ, երբ էս անգամ դեպքը եղել ա բաժանված ծնող ունեցողի հետ, դու միանգամից կանգնում ու գոռում ես. «ՆԱ ԷՐ ՄԵՂԱՎՈ՜Ր, ՆԱ՜՜, ՆԱ՛» 
> 
> Քիչ մը խնդալու ա, անկեղծ ասած էս տեսակետը: Ու լիքը մարդ էջեր շարունակ փորձում ա բացատրել, որ էդ հագուկապը ու կոնկրետ էդ մարդու ծնողների բաժանված լինելը չէր պատճառը, որ սենց դեպք ա եղել: Որ դա կարող ա փոքր խթաններից մեկն ա, բայց առնվազն ՀԻՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ա ամեն ինչը հենց մենակ դրանով պայմանավորելը  Փորձեք հասկանալ


Ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում, հանգամանքները շղթայաձեւ բերում հասցնում են ինչ որ տեղ: Կան արժեքներ, որոնք անտեսելը, որոնք ոտնկոխ անելը նման ողբերգական հետեւանքների է հասցնում: Մայրը հենց մի տարեկան հասակից աղջիկ երեխայի մեջ պետք է ներարկի կանացի արժանապատվություն կոչվածը:

Ինչպես Ամանդան, էնպես էլ Ակումբի էջերում տեղ գտած պատմության հերոս հայ աղջիկը իրենց  կին տեսակը ցածր են գնահատել: Կնոջ դերը արարելն ա, կինը արարիչ ա: Էս ոգով եթե մեծանան, ես ոգով եթե ներշնչվեն երբեք իրենց էտքան չեն ցածրացնի: Այսինքն արժեքները կորած են, արժեքները անտեսված են, բայց արի ու տես հասարակությունը դա չի հանդուրժում:

----------

dvgray (25.10.2012), erexa (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում, հանգամանքները շխթայաձեւ բերում հասցնում են ինչ որ տեղ: Կան արժեքներ, որոնք անտեսելը, որոնք ոտնկոխ անելը նման ողբերգական հետեւանքների է հասցնում: Մայրը հենց մի տարեկան հասակից աղջիկ երեխայի մեջ պետք է ներարկի կանացի արժանապատվություն կոչվածը:
> 
> Ինչպես Ամանդան, էնպես էլ Ակումբի էջերում տեղ գտած պատմության հերոս հայ աղջիկը իրենց  կին տեսակը ցածր են գնահատել: Կնոջ դերը արարելն ա, կինը արարիչ ա: Էս ոգով եթե մեծանան, ես ոգով եթե ներշնչվեն երբեք իրենց էտքան չեն ցածրացնի: Այսինքն արժեքները կորած են, արժեքները անտեսված են, բայց արի ու տես հասարակությունը դա չի հանդուրժում:


Դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ով ինչքան ա գնահատել իր արժանապատվությունը: Իսկ գուցե դու՞ ես քո կանացի ու մարդկային արժանապատվությունը ցածր գնահատում... ասենք... ուրիշների աչքում: Ո՞նց կարելի ա ինչ-որ մի դեպքից ելնելով մարդու արժանապատվության մասին սենց կարծիք կազմել: Ի՞նչ է, ողջ կյանքումդ մանր կամ խոշոր որևէ սխալ չես արել: Ու արել ես հաստատ: Դա իմանալու դեպքում ասե՞նք, որ դու քո կանացի կամ մարդկային արժանապատվությունը ցածր ես գնահատել:

«Ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում» - ի՜նչ հանճարեղ միտք: Իհարկե ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում: Ու հենց էնպես չի, որ կան տականքներ, ովքեր հաճույք են ստանում մարդուն ստորացնելուց: Ու պատահական չի, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էդ ստորացումը տեսնելուց ոչ թե էդ տականքին են տականք ասում, այլ ասում են «դիմացինը թույլ տվեց իրեն ստորացնել, արժանապատվություն չուներ»: Երնեկ թե չլինեին արժանապատիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր այս կամ այն պատճառով ինչ-որ պատմության մեջ են ընկել, երբեմն՝ ամոթալի: Բայց դրանք միլիոնավոր են: Ու էս ի՜նչ հեքիաթներ ես գրում, Չամիչ:

Իսկապես, կանգ առ: Ժամանակն ա, որ թեման մի անգամ էլ ընթերցես, սառը, ու հասկանաս, որ հիմա ուղղակի քոնն առաջ ես բրդում ու ինչպես մասնակիցներից մեկը նշեց՝ ավելի ու ավելի խորն ես թաղվում ճահճի մեջ  :Wink:

----------

Arpine (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ով ինչքան ա գնահատել իր արժանապատվությունը: Իսկ գուցե դու՞ ես քո կանացի ու մարդկային արժանապատվությունը ցածր գնահատում... ասենք... ուրիշների աչքում: Ո՞նց կարելի ա ինչ-որ մի դեպքից ելնելով մարդու արժանապատվության մասին սենց կարծիք կազմել: Ի՞նչ է, ողջ կյանքումդ մանր կամ խոշոր որևէ սխալ չես արել: Ու արել ես հաստատ: Դա իմանալու դեպքում ասե՞նք, որ դու քո կանացի կամ մարդկային արժանապատվությունը ցածր ես գնահատել:
> 
> «Ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում» - ի՜նչ հանճարեղ միտք: Իհարկե ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում: Ու հենց էնպես չի, որ կան տականքներ, ովքեր հաճույք են ստանում մարդուն ստորացնելուց: Ու պատահական չի, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էդ ստորացումը տեսնելուց ոչ թե էդ տականքին են տականք ասում, այլ ասում են «դիմացինը թույլ տվեց իրեն ստորացնել, արժանապատվություն չուներ»: Երնեկ թե չլինեին արժանապատիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր այս կամ այն պատճառով ինչ-որ պատմության մեջ են ընկել, երբեմն՝ ամոթալի: Բայց դրանք միլիոնավոր են: Ու էս ի՜նչ հեքիաթներ ես գրում, Չամիչ:
> 
> Իսկապես, կանգ առ: Ժամանակն ա, որ թեման մի անգամ էլ ընթերցես, սառը, ու հասկանաս, որ հիմա ուղղակի քոնն առաջ ես բրդում ու ինչպես մասնակիցներից մեկը նշեց՝ ավելի ու ավելի խորն ես թաղվում ճահճի մեջ


Իրեն բարձր գնահատող կինը կամ աղջիկը անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքերը չի բացում: Չուկ, տղամարդիկ նման բաները երբեք չեն ներում, տղամարդիկ նույնպես կնոջ մեջ ուզում են տեսնել իսկական կին՝ լցված կանացի բարձր արժանապատվությամբ:

----------


## ivy

> Իրեն բարձր գնահատող կինը կամ աղջիկը անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքերը չի բացում: Չուկ, տղամարդիկ նման բաները երբեք չեն ներում, տղամարդիկ նույնպես կնոջ մեջ ուզում են տեսնել իսկական կին՝ լցված կանացի բարձր արժանապատվությամբ:


Էս պատմության միջի տականքը, որ նկարը տարածել է Ամանդայի ամբողջ դպրոցով մեկ՝ շանտաժ անելու փորձերից հետո, նախապես ունեցել է էդ պլանը: Ինտերնետում էդպիսի մարդիկ են պտտվում, ովքեր ապրում են նման «կայֆերով»: Էլ ինչ տղամարդիկ՝ այս, կանայք՝ այն, և ուրիշ այլ վեհ խոսքեր: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա էս պատմության հետ:

----------

erexa (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), Rhayader (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրեն բարձր գնահատող կինը կամ աղջիկը անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքերը չի բացում: Չուկ, տղամարդիկ նման բաները երբեք չեն ներում, տղամարդիկ նույնպես կնոջ մեջ ուզում են տեսնել իսկական կին՝ լցված կանացի բարձր արժանապատվությամբ:


Տղամարդու մի տեսակ կա, որ ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ կնոջը դնի մի վիճակի մեջ, որ հետո քո ասած «չների»: Ուղղակի հարց ա, ինքը իրականում տղամա՞րդ ա, թե՞ չէ:

Իսկական տղամարդը կարող ա անտեսի, ների կնոջ կատարած սխալն անգամ: Ցանկացած մարդ ա սխալական: Ու ցանկացած մարդ կարող ա ընկնել հիմար վիճակի մեջ: Թող ոչ մեկն իրան սրբի ու անսխալականի տեղ չդնի: Չկա տենց բան:

Տրվե՞լ ա գայթակղությանը ինչ-որ անչափահաս աղջիկ ու բացե՞լ ա կուրծքը անծանոթ տղամարդու մոտ: Հավանաբար սխալ ա արել (չնայած չդատենք, որ չդատվենք): Բայց եթե անգամ սխալ ա արել, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքն արդեն անբարոյական ա, որ իր կյանքը կործանված ա, որ ինքը լավ ու արժանապատիվ կին չի: Թքած ունեմ ցանկացած այն մարդու վրա, ով դիմացինին ուղղվելու, ճիշտ ճանապարհ ընտրելու հնարավորություն չի տալիս:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), erexa (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Արէա (25.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հերթը հասավ մեկ այլ խնդրի:
Չի բացառվում, որ նման ողբերգական դեպքեր նորից կրկնվեն:
Ամանդայի պատմությունը շատերի համար դաս եղավ, ցավոք էտ աղջիկը ստիպված եղավ կյանքից զրկվել: Հիմա էս պատմության էսպես կոչված մոռալը ինչու՞մն է:  Պետք է ավելի հանդուրժող լինել, ներել մարդկանց սխալնե՞րը: Իհարկե, դա անհրաժեշտ է, բարության ու սիրո պակասից հասարակությունը ուղակի տառապում է, բացի դրանից, էս պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս թե կնոջ արժեքը ինչքան ցածրացված է, բացի բարության ու սիրո պակասից կա նաեւ կանացի արժանապատվության, կնոջ արժեքը ճիշտ գնահատելու խիստ պակաս:

----------


## ivy

Ու մի հատ սկսենք սկզբից: Դու ընդհանրապես նայե՞լ ես տեսահոլովակը:
Նայելուց հետո պիտի որ հասկանալի դառնար, որ էստեղ երկու ակտուալ թեմա կա՝ ինտերնետային խաբկանքները՝ իրենց հետևանքներով, և դեռահասների բուլլինգը՝ նվաստացումը, ճնշումը, հասակակիցների կողմից, մասնավորապես՝ դպրոցում: Ու թե ինչի կարող է տանել էս երկուսի համադրումը: Տվյալ դեպքում՝ դեռահասի մահվան:
Էլ ի՞նչ հագուստ, տուտուզ, արժանապատիվ օրիորդ ու ֆլան ֆստան...

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր նենց համեմատություններ եք անում այ ժողովուրդ, լրիվ աբսուրդային ու անտրամաբանական:
> Խոսքը ազատություն կոչվածի մասին ա, ազատությունը ունի չափ ու սահման թե ոչ? Բոլորդ, ինձ համար անհասկանալի պատճառով, փորձում եք խուսափել քննարկամն գլխավոր ասելիքից:  Ամանդայի ողջ կերպարը արտահայտում էր հետեւյալը`ես ուզում եմ ազատ լինել, ես կարող եմ անել այն ինչ ուզում եմ: *Ազատ լինել ինչից?* 15 տարեկան երեխան կարող է անել այն ինչ ուզում է? Մարդիկ ինչ որ ազատության են տենչում, բայց ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հստակ ձեւակերպել, բացատրել ինչից են ուզում ազատ լինել?


Չամիչ ջան, մի բան էլ դու պետք ա հասկանաս… անկաչ նրանից թե Ամանդան ինչքան ազատ ա, կամ դու էդ ազատությունն ընդունեմ ես թե չէ… անկախ իրա հագուկապից, անկախ իրա վարքից, իրան ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ոչ բռնաբարելու, ոչ բուլի անելու և ոչ էլ մատով անգամ կպնելու… վերջ… իրա վարքը, հագուկապը, տարիքը, վարքը և ազատության ընկալումը, հանցագործության մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ չեն… 

կարճ ասած ինքը ոնց ուզում ա կարա հագնվի ու ինչ ուզում ա կարա անի քանի դեռ որևէ մեկի ազտությունը չի սահմանափակել ու հասարակությանը վտանգ չի սպառնում… եթե վտանգ ա սպառնում զանգի ոստիկանություն…

ու վաբշե it's non of anybody's fucking business ինքը ինչ ա հագնում ու ինչից ա ուզում ազատ լինի… դրանք բռնաբարության ու բուլիի արդարացումներ չեն… ի դեպ իրան ոչ հագնվելու ու ոչ էլ ազատության ընկալման համար են հասցրել ինքնասպանության… դու էլ կարաս դրա զոհ լինես եթե 15 տարեկան լինես… ամեն մարդ էլ իր կյանքում թույլ օղակ ունի…

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Արէա (25.10.2012), Տրիբուն (26.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեր տրադիացիաների համաձայն կնոջը կարծեմ դնգստում էին տղամարդուն էս տոնով պատասխանելու (ընդհանրապես պատասխանելու) համար ։)
> 
> Էս իմիջիայլոց։


Մեր տրադիցիաների համաձայն էլ Քավորն էր առաջին գիշերը հարսին դոմփում… սրանից հետո ինձ Քավոր Մեֆիստոֆել կասեք…

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Տրիբուն (25.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ օրինակ ես բերում: Տվյալ դեպքում Պողոսը տան դուռը բաց ա թողել, որ գողը մտել ա, ոչ թէ վատ կողպեք ա դրել: Նենց որ բացի գողին՝ գողության համար «հայհոյելը», Պողոսին էլ ա պետք «հայհոյել»՝ անխելքության համար: Ու եթե էտ օրինակով դիտարկենք, Պողոսը բաժանված ծնողների ու հակադեպրեսանտների պատճառով ա դուռը բաց թողել


ուրեմն ուզում ես ասել գողը կարա դատարանում ասի "պարոն դատավոր ես մեղավոր չեմ, դուռը բաց էր" ու դատավորը պտի ասի "լավ, 6-ի տեղը 2 տարի եմ տալիս"… հա՞… 

եթե ձեր ասելով լինի, ձեզնից ուժեղ ու շատ փողով մարդը միշտ էլ ձեր գլխին ինչ կուզի կանի, իսկ դուք ձեններդ կտրած պտի լալկվեք ու ձեն չհանեք որովհետև էս-էն-էն բաները չունեք, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ փող չունեք ուրեմ ձեզ ինչ էլ անեն հասնում ա… տենց չի՞…

----------

Chuk (25.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր նենց համեմատություններ եք անում այ ժողովուրդ, լրիվ աբսուրդային ու անտրամաբանական:
> …


հա Չամիչ ջան, ճիշտ եմ համեմատում… եթե մարդու՝ կնոջ քամակը բաց ա իմ համար հեչ կարևոր չի դա պլյաժում ա թե որտեղ ա… այսինքն իմ համար տարբերություն կա, բայց իմ դինգ-դոնգի համար չկա, ինքը չի հասկանում, ինչքան բացատրում եմ, ասում ա "հա" բայց չի հասկանում… ի՞նչ անեմ, ասեմ դուք եք մեղավո՞ր… դու պլյաժում մեղավոր ե՞ս…

----------

Chuk (25.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Տրիբուն (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> …բացի դրանից, էս պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս թե կնոջ արժեքը ինչքան ցածրացված է, բացի բարության ու սիրո պակասից կա նաեւ կանացի արժանապատվության, կնոջ արժեքը ճիշտ գնահատելու խիստ պակաս:


Չամիչ ջան, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա, քան դու ես պատկերացնում (եթե իհարկե պատկերացնում ես): Նայի.
կա 15 տարեկան աղջիկ, որին դժվար չի խաբելը,
կա տականք անասուն, որը նպատակադրված խաբում ու շանտաժ ա անում,
կա հիվանդ հասարակություն, որը 15 տարեկան խաբված աղջկան հանգիստ կարողանում ա դասի ստաժավոր մարմնավաճառների շարքին,
մեկ էլ կան անտարբեր բժիշկներ ու անտարբեր ծնողներ:

Հիմա, ստեղ ո՞րտեղ ես տեսնում կանացի արժանապատվության, կնոջ արժեքը գնահատելու եւ այլ նման վեհ գաղափարների պակաս:
 :Blink:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դե հիմա Չամիչի կարծիքն էլ տարբերվում ա, հա ինչ անենք... 
> հո Ամանդայի օրը չեք գցելու


Բայց Ամանդան իր սխալն ընդունել էր…

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց Ամանդան իր սխալն ընդունել էր…


Սմբո ջան (հո չե՞ս նեղանում որ Սմբո եմ ասում… կարճ, է՞լի), լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց Ամանդայի արած սխալը էն աստիճանի չէր որ դրա հետևանքն ու պատիժը դա լիներ… ստեղ գործ ունենք մի sexual predator-ի հետ որը հետևողականորեն գնում ա խոցելի երեխաների/անչափահասների հետևից… սա հասարակությունը դարձնում ա անապահով… բոլոր երեխաներն էլ այդ տարիքում նման բաներ կարող են անել ամենայն հավանականությամբ ու եթե որևէ ծնողի թվում ա թե իրենք էդ սաղը կարան կոնտրոլի տակ պահեն, սխալվում են չարաչար… հիշեք ձեզ ու ձեր հնարավորությունները…

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարգելի *Sambitbaba*, կբացատրե՞ք, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ապրել առանց կողպեքների" և որ երկրներն եք համարում առաջադեմ։


Կոնկրետ այս թեմայի մեջ դա նշանակում է. հնարավորություն ունենալ արտահայտվել թե մտավորապես և թե ֆիզիկապես, անկախ քո սեռի, քո տարիքի, քո աշխարհագրության, քո ազգի, քո հավատի: Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը հենց իմ ասած կողպեքն է, եթե խանգարում է քո ինքնաարտահայտմանը: Բայց ամենամեծ ու վտանգավոր կողպեքը, - երբ դու փորձում ես ինքդ կողպեք հանդիսանալ ուրիշի ինքնաարտահայտման վրա՝ վերևում թվարկածս այդ բոլոր կողպեքների մասին *քո* ըմբռնմամբ, *քո* կարծիքով, *քո* մտածելակերպով և *քո* ճաշակով:

Առաջադեմ երկրներին էլ եկ չթվարկենք այստեղ, քանի որ սա քաղաքականության բաժինը չի: Բայց նրանցից մեկը, հաստատ, "Դար Ակումբն" է, որտեղ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ոչ թե մեղադրեց Ամանդային, այլ ցավակցեց ամբողջ սրտով: Եվ ես ուրախ եմ, հպարտ և երջանիկ, որ այդ փոքրիկ երկրում բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ հաղթեց սերը և կարեկցանքը, անկախ նրանից, թե ով էր արտահայտվում Ամանդայի դժբախտ ճակատագրի համար. աթեիստը, թե սատանիստը, թե քրիստոնեան, թե այլմոլորակայինը:

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սմբո ջան (հո չե՞ս նեղանում որ Սմբո եմ ասում… կարճ, է՞լի), լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց Ամանդայի արած սխալը էն աստիճանի չէր որ դրա հետևանքն ու պատիժը դա լիներ… ստեղ գործ ունենք մի sexual predator-ի հետ որը հետևողականորեն գնում ա խոցելի երեխաների/անչափահասների հետևից… սա հասարակությունը դարձնում ա անապահով… բոլոր երեխաներն էլ այդ տարիքում նման բաներ կարող են անել ամենայն հավանականությամբ ու եթե որևէ ծնողի թվում ա թե իրենք էդ սաղը կարան կոնտրոլի տակ պահեն, սխալվում են չարաչար… հիշեք ձեզ ու ձեր հնարավորությունները…


Դու ինձ չհասկացար, Մեֆ ջան: Ցանկանում էի ասել. Ամանդան իր սխալն ընդունեց, իսկ Չամիչը՝ ոչ:


Հ.Գ. Хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь...

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Ariadna (25.10.2012), Mephistopheles (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ինձ չհասկացար, Մեֆ ջան: Ցանկանում էի ասել. Ամանդան իր սխալն ընդունեց, իսկ Չամիչը՝ ոչ:


Հիմա հասկացա…

----------

Sambitbaba (25.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կոնկրետ այս թեմայի մեջ դա նշանակում է. հնարավորություն ունենալ արտահայտվել թե մտավորապես և թե ֆիզիկապես, անկախ քո սեռի, քո տարիքի, քո աշխարհագրության, քո ազգի, քո հավատի: Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը հենց իմ ասած կողպեքն է, եթե խանգարում է քո ինքնաարտահայտմանը: Բայց ամենամեծ ու վտանգավոր կողպեքը, - երբ դու փորձում ես ինքդ կողպեք հանդիսանալ ուրիշի ինքնաարտահայտման վրա՝ վերևում թվարկածս այդ բոլոր կողպեքների մասին *քո* ըմբռնմամբ, *քո* կարծիքով, *քո* մտածելակերպով և *քո* ճաշակով:
> 
> Առաջադեմ երկրներին էլ եկ չթվարկենք այստեղ, քանի որ սա քաղաքականության բաժինը չի: Բայց նրանցից մեկը, հաստատ, "Դար Ակումբն" է, որտեղ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ոչ թե մեղադրեց Ամանդային, այլ ցավակցեց ամբողջ սրտով: Եվ ես ուրախ եմ, հպարտ և երջանիկ, որ այդ փոքրիկ երկրում բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ հաղթեց սերը և կարեկցանքը, անկախ նրանից, թե ով էր արտահայտվում Ամանդայի դժբախտ ճակատագրի համար. աթեիստը, թե սատանիստը, թե քրիստոնեան, թե այլմոլորակայինը:


Լավ, գլուխդ չցավացնեմ, կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ։
Ես զանգահարում եմ մի աղջկա, ինքս գալիս է իմ տուն, մենք սեքսով ենք զբաղվում, ես իրան վճարում եմ, ինքը գնում է։ Ամեն ինչ փոխհամաձայնեցված է, սեփական կամքով, ոչ մի բռնություն, ոչ մեկին չենք խանգարել, ոչ մեկի համար կողպեք չենք հանդիսացել, ոչ մեկի ազատությունը չենք սահմանափակել։
Բայց Շվեդիայում ինձ սրա համար կբռնեին, կդատեին։ Ինչու՞։ Շվեդիան առաջադեմ երկիր չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ իրավունքով է Շվեդիայի իշխանությունը, ելնելով սեփական ըմբռնումից, ճաշակից ու մտածելակերպից, սահմանափակում իմ ինքնարտահայտման իրավունքը։
Ասածս ինչ է։ Կողպեքներ այսպես թե այնպես եղել են, կան ու կլինեն։ Էլի մի համաձայնվեք Չամիչի հետ, բայց "դու կողպեք ես առաջարկում, իսկ կողպեքներ չպիտի լինեն" արգումենտացիան թերի է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> «Մաուգլիի ախտանիշ» երեւույթի մասին լսած կա՞ս: Ռուսաստանում կան էնպիսի ծնողներ, բնականաբար հարբեցող, որոնք իրենց երեխաներին բրախում են կենդանիների հետ իրենց համար ազատ մեծանան, առանց միջամտելու նրանց կազմավորմանը, արդյունքում, նման պայմաններում մեծացած 5-6 տարեկան մեծանում է ինվալիդ, թեր զարգացած: Հավատա, ոչ մի երեխա չի ուզում լինել ազատ, նա ուզում է լինել իր ծնողների կողքին եւ ուզում է, որ ծնողները իրեն գրատետ ձեւով ուղորդեն:


Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ դու ազատությունը խառնում ես անտերության հետ: Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ ցանկանում են ազատ լինել: Բայց անտեր՝ նրանցից ոչ մեկը:





> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար բացարձակապես անհասկանալի է հիվանդ տրադիցիա ասելով ինչ նկատի ունե՞ս: Ամենը ինչ որ սահմանել ա, բնությունն ա սահմանել, պարկեշտությունը համարում ես հիվանդ տրադիցիա՞


Անառողջ տրադիցիան այն է, որ երբ պապդ, կամ պապուպապդ, *այլ ոչ թե բնությունը*, սահմանել է, որ իր կինը պետք է լաչակը երեսին սպասարկի պապուդ հյուրերին, իսկ ինքը ճաշի խոհանոցում, - դու այդ պապուդ սահմանած, իր ժամանակի համար միգուցէ և առողջ տրադիցիան փորձում ես փաթաթել թոռնիկիդ վզին, դրանով իսկ հիվանդագին դարձնելով թե տրադիցիան և թե թոռնիկիդ: Որովհետև, եթե այսօր թոռնիկդ լաչակով դպրոց գնա, այ, դա արդեն կլինի անպարկեշտ:

Իսկ բնությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է սահմանել, սիրելիս: Բնությունը սահմանել է, որ ամեն ինչում պետք է ներդաշնակություն լինի, ինչպես նաև ստեղծել է տղամարդուն և կնոջը նրա համար, որպեսզի մեկը մյուսին լրացնեն: Սա նշանակում է, որ եթե տղամարդը ակտիվ է, ուրեմն կինը պետք է պասսիվ լինի, որպեսզի տղամարրդ-կին ներդաշնակության մեջ գոյակցեն թե ակտիվը և թե պասսիվը: Եվ երբ տղամարդն ակտիվ է, կինը իրեն կարիք չունի ցուցադրելու: Ճիշտ է, չափազանց պասսիվությունն էլ երբեմն բերել է նրան, որ չափազանց ակտիվ տղամարդը դրսում էլ է փնտրել իր պահանջների բավարարումը, և, հիմնականում, ներվել է պասսիվ կնոջ կողմից:

Բայց գալիս է ժամանակ, եթբ կինն է դառնում ակտիվ, իսկ տղամարդը՝ պասսիվ: Այդ դեպքում արդեն կինն ստիպված է բացահայտել իրեն: Եվ մենք քեզ հետ միասին հենց այդ օրերն ենք ապրում, Չամիչ ջան: Դա է պատճառը մոդայի փոխվելու, այլ ոչ թե անպարկեշտությունը կամ անբարոյականությունը:
Ես առավելը կասեմ քեզ: Եթե երեկ քո ամուսինը, իր ակտիվության պատճառով, իր ակտիվությունը բավարարելու համար անբարոյական կին էր փնտրում դրսում, այսօր, իր պասսիվության պատճառով, կարող է մտածել. "Երնեկ թե կիս էլ այն անբարոյական կնոջ ակտիվությունն ունենար, որ ես, իմ պասսիվ տեղով, այսուայնկողմ չվազեի…՛

----------

Lem (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավ, գլուխդ չցավացնեմ, կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ։
> Ես զանգահարում եմ մի աղջկա, ինքս գալիս է իմ տուն, մենք սեքսով ենք զբաղվում, ես իրան վճարում եմ, ինքը գնում է։ Ամեն ինչ փոխհամաձայնեցված է, սեփական կամքով, ոչ մի բռնություն, ոչ մեկին չենք խանգարել, ոչ մեկի համար կողպեք չենք հանդիսացել, ոչ մեկի ազատությունը չենք սահմանափակել։
> Բայց Շվեդիայում ինձ սրա համար կբռնեին, կդատեին։ Ինչու՞։ Շվեդիան առաջադեմ երկիր չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ իրավունքով է Շվեդիայի իշխանությունը, ելնելով սեփական ըմբռնումից, ճաշակից ու մտածելակերպից, սահմանափակում իմ ինքնարտահայտման իրավունքը։
> Ասածս ինչ է։ Կողպեքներ այսպես թե այնպես եղել են, կան ու կլինեն։ Էլի մի համաձայնվեք Չամիչի հետ, բայց "դու կողպեք ես առաջարկում, իսկ կողպեքներ չպիտի լինեն" արգումենտացիան թերի է։


Վան Վեյ, արդյո՞ք մենք նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում: Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ դու խոսում ես քաղաքականության մասին, իսկ ես՝ բարոյականության: Իսկ քաղաքականությունը, ըստ իս, միշտ էլ եղել է ու կմնա ամենամեծ անբարոյականը:

----------


## dvgray

> Բնությունը սահմանել է, որ ամեն ինչում պետք է ներդաշնակություն լինի, ինչպես նաև ստեղծել է տղամարդուն և կնոջը նրա համար, որպեսզի մեկը մյուսին լրացնեն:


  :Shok:  ես հիմա լավ չհասկացա , բնությունը տղամարդուն ստեղծել ա որ կնոջը լրա՞ցնի, թե մի հատ ուրիշ տղամարդու
աբեր, թս ի՞նչ բռնություն ա, սահմանափակման ձևով, բա գեյե՞րը, ինչ ա իրանք տղամարդու կողմից  լրացվելու իրավունք չունեն՞

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչինչ հենց էնպես չի լինում, հանգամանքները շղթայաձեւ բերում հասցնում են ինչ որ տեղ: Կան արժեքներ, որոնք անտեսելը, որոնք ոտնկոխ անելը նման ողբերգական հետեւանքների է հասցնում: Մայրը հենց մի տարեկան հասակից աղջիկ երեխայի մեջ պետք է ներարկի կանացի արժանապատվություն կոչվածը:
> 
> Ինչպես Ամանդան, էնպես էլ Ակումբի էջերում տեղ գտած պատմության հերոս հայ աղջիկը իրենց  կին տեսակը ցածր են գնահատել: Կնոջ դերը արարելն ա, կինը արարիչ ա: Էս ոգով եթե մեծանան, ես ոգով եթե ներշնչվեն երբեք իրենց էտքան չեն ցածրացնի: Այսինքն արժեքները կորած են, արժեքները անտեսված են, բայց արի ու տես հասարակությունը դա չի հանդուրժում:


ոնց որ մայրն ա, նույնն էլ աղջիկն  ա: ամեն ինչ ընտանիքից ա գալիս, համ "լիբերալական"  ագրեսիան, համ էլ ինքնաարտահայտնաի ճչացող եղանակների ընտրությունը:
ապացուցված ա, որ ամենաագրեսիվ ու սանձարձակ պահվածքը ունեն "անտեր" երեխաները:
իսկ ամենախեղճերը դպրոցում, դրանք դեմագոգ ու ծնողների երեխաներն են, ծնողներ, որոնց արտաքինը ինչ որ մի բանի նման ա կարծես, բայց ներքինից դատարկություն ա - մենակ ստամոքս ու կոմպլեկսներ...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էհ, ապեր  Պարզվում ա, որ գողությունների մեծ մասը կատարվում են փակված դռներով տներում:


Անգլիացի գիտնականները պարզել են...  :LOL: 




> Ու երբ էս մի անգամը դեպքը կատարվել ա քո չափանիշով բաց հագնվածի հետ, երբ էս անգամ դեպքը եղել ա բաժանված ծնող ունեցողի հետ, դու միանգամից կանգնում ու գոռում ես. «ՆԱ ԷՐ ՄԵՂԱՎՈ՜Ր, ՆԱ՜՜, ՆԱ՛»


 :Sad:  ես հագնվելու մասին բա՞ն եմ ասել: 
Կապ չունի ինչ ձևով ա հագնված, ծնողները բաժանված են, թե 4 հատ ծնող ունի, եթե էտ անտեր եղած-չեղած կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել *եսիմ ում*, ո՞վ ա առաջին հերթին մեղավոր  :Shout: 




> ուրեմն ուզում ես ասել գողը կարա դատարանում ասի "պարոն դատավոր ես մեղավոր չեմ, դուռը բաց էր" ու դատավորը պտի ասի "լավ, 6-ի տեղը 2 տարի եմ տալիս"… հա՞…


չէ ապեր, ես չեմ ասել, որ գողը մեղք չունի, որ թալանում ա  :Shok: 
բայց դուռը *ինադու* բաց թողողին չա՞րժի ասել, որ առաջին հերթին քո էշ խելքի պատճառով ա եղել  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Վան Վեյ, արդյո՞ք մենք նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում: Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ դու խոսում ես քաղաքականության մասին, իսկ ես՝ բարոյականության: Իսկ քաղաքականությունը, ըստ իս, միշտ էլ եղել է ու կմնա ամենամեծ անբարոյականը:


Իմ իմանալով շվեդների ավելի քան ութսուն տոկոսը կողմ է այդ օրենքին։

----------


## Chuk

> չէ ապեր, ես չեմ ասել, որ գողը մեղք չունի, որ թալանում ա 
> բայց դուռը *ինադու* բաց թողողին չա՞րժի ասել, որ առաջին հերթին քո էշ խելքի պատճառով ա եղել


Նայի Վահե ջան  :Smile:  
Մեր պատմությունում իրավիճակը հավանաբար այսպիսին էր: Գողը տոչկել էր էդ տունը ու տոչկել էր, որովհետև գիտեր, որ էդ տանը կա ապրանք, որն իրան պետք ա: Ու ինքը նպատակաուղղված եկել էր թալանելու: Ինքը թալանելու էր ամեն դեպքում, որովհետև էդ տան դուռը բացելը, կողպեքը կոտրելը իրա համար հեչ դժվար չէր: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում պատուհանից կմտներ, որովհետև տունը երկրորդ հարկում էր, առաջին հարկի հարևանի պատուհաններն էլ ռեշոտկեքով էին, հեշտ էր բարձրանալը: Ուղղակի համընկավ, որ դուռը էդ օրը տանտերը բաց էր թողել... ընդ որում ոչ թե էշ խելքից, այլ որտև կինը վթարի էր ենթարկել ու տեղափոխվել էր հիվանդանոց, ինքն էլ արագ վազում էր մոտը:

Ասածս ինչ ա... հագուկապը հեչ կապ չունի, ամենայն հավանակությամբ: Իսկ թեմայում կա պնդող, որ հենց հագուկապով են հրապուրվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ շատ, կարծես թե, էս թեմայում կոնկրետացանք «կոնֆլիկտի» վրա, դարձնելով հակառակ տեսակետների բախման վայր: Իրականում էդ վատ չի, բայց մի քիչ էլ արժի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայել խնդրին:

Անցած տարի համագործակցելով միջազգային կազմակերպություններից մեկի հետ մի ծրագիր էինք իրականացնում, որն անվանված էր «Անվտանգ համացանց»: Ես ու գործընկերս այդ ծրագրի շրջանակներում Հայաստանի բոլոր մարզերում եռօրյա դասեր ենք անցկացրել, որին մասնակցում էին բարձր դասարանների աշակերտները տարբեր դպրոցներից: Խնդիրը պարզ էր. ներկայացնել թե ինչ վտանգներ կան համացանցում ու ոնց կարելի է դրանցից խուսափել:

Խնդիրներից մեկը, բնականաբար, այս տիպի խնդիրներն են: Ստեղ կգրեմ ընդամենը իմ տպավորության, վերլուծության մասին:

Մեր զրույցներն ու քննարկումներն երեխեքի հետ ինձ ցույց տվեցին, որ գրեթե բոլորը խոցելի են նմանատիպ հարցերում: Իրանք շատ հեշտ կարող են խոսակցության մեջ մտնել ինչպես անծանոթ՝ նույն տարիքի հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուչի հետ, այնպես էլ ավելի բարձր տարիքի: Հեշտությամբ կարող են վստահել ու հավատալ այդ մարդուն, կարող են մտերմանալ ու գնալ հանդիպման:

Հիմա  ուշադրություն. դեպքերի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունում իրանք չեն էլ քննարկում տարբերակը, որ այդ հանդիպման մասին պետք է տեղեկացնեն օրինակ իրենց ծնողներին, որ հանդիպման չպետք է գնան մենակ: Իրենք հանգիստ կարող  են գնալ հանդիպման խուլ, մարդկանց շարժում չլինող վայրերում տարբեր պատճառներով, որոնցից մեկն այն է, որ ներքուստ մտածում են, որ հասարակությունն իրենց սխալ կհասկանա ու չեն ուզում, որ իրենց նկատեն, տեսնեն: 

Երեխեքի մեծ մասը, բացի ամեն ինչից, ունեն շփման պակաս: Իրենք չունեն մարդ, ում հետ կարող են կիսվել իրենց հուզող հարցերով, գաղտնիքներով: Բացերից բացը, իմ տպավորությամբ, շարունակում է մնալ սեռական կյանքի մասին, դրան առնչվող խնդիրների քննարկումը: Երևի բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ շատ քիչ են Հայաստանում ծնողները, ովքեր կարողանում են իրենց երեխեքին էդ մասին ինֆորմացնել: Նման դաստիարակություն, լուրջ մակարդակի գոնե, չկա նաև դպրոցներում:

Էս շփման պակասը բերում ա նրան, որ ցանկացած մեկը, ով մի քիչ ճկուն լեզու ունի, կարող է հայ երեխեքից շատ-շատերին ներշնչի, որ իր ամենալավ բարեկամն է, ում հետ կարելի է խոսել ամեն-ամեն ինչից: Ընդ որում հաճախ փոխադարձ, որովհետև խոսողն էլ կարող է իր մտացածին կամ իրական խնդիրներով կիսվի, բացվի, աստիճանաբար դառնալով անփոխարինելի մարդ: Կարող է խոսի նաև սեռական կյանքից, իսկ մի օր էլ առաջարկի ասենք սքայպով հանել շապիկը: Ու հավատացեք, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում կհաջողացնի: Ինչքան էլ երեխան պարկեշտ ընտանիքից լինի, հրաշալի դաստիարակություն ստացած լինի: Հեչ որ չէ որովհետև մեր հասարակությունում դեռևս այդ պարկեշտ ու հրաշալիի մեջ չի մտնում սեռական դաստիարակությունը: 

Վերջ, երեխան հայտնվեց հիմարագույն դրության մեջ: Եթե հակառակ կողմում եղած մարդը եղավ ստորագույն տականք, ու որոշեց շանտաժ անել երեխային, ինչի ասես կարող ա հասնի:

Ինչու՞:

Որովհետև նորից իմ դիտարկումներից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ նման վիճակի մեջ եղած հայ երեխան էդ մասին ոչ մեկին չի պատմելու: Առավել ևս ծնողներին: Ընդհանրապես մեր ցանկացած հարցի, որ եթե խնդիր առաջանա, կդիմե՞ք ծնողներին, երեխեքը հիմնականում վստահ պատասխանում էին, որ ոչ մի դեպքում: Ու էդ երեխեն, փաստորեն, մեր էս «բարոյական» ու «առաքինի» հասարակությունում կմնա մենակ ինքն իրա խնդրի հետ, չիմանալով ինչ անի, որ էդ վիճակից դուրս գա՝ նորանոր սխալներ անելով:


Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե հանկարծ լուրը հասնի աղջկա բնակության վայր, դպրոց: Ինքը անմիջապես կդառնա հալածանքի առարկա: Իրա հետ կշփվեն միայն ասենք սեռական հարաբերություն ուզելու համար, իրա հետ ոչ մեկը ընկերություն չի անի, կծաղրեն անընդհատ: Սա ա մեր առաքինի հասարակության պատկերն էսօր: Ոչ մեկը օգնության ձեռք չի մեկնելու՝ ինչպես եղել է Ամանդայի դեպքում:


Ասածս էն ա, որ մենք էս ուղղությամբ չափազանց խոցելի հասարակություն ունենք: Ու իմ տեղեկություններով նման դեպքեր արդեն կան Հայաստանում: Ու բոլորովին կապ չունի, թե երեխեքից ով ոնց է հագնվում, ցանկացածը կարող է նման վիճակի մեջ ընկնել: Եթե շրջեք ասենք odnoklassniki.ru կայքով, կհանդիպեք բազում անչափահաս երեխեքի, ովքեր տեղադրել են իրենց մարմինը ցուցադրող՝ պինդ գրկող կամ բաց թողնող շորերով նկարներ, իսկ այդ նկարներին 5+ գնահատականն են տվել բացի ուրիշներից նրանց ծնողները: Բայց խնդիրներ ծագում են ոչ միայն այդպիսի նկարներ դնողների հետ, այլ շատ գեղեցիկ, պատանեկան, փակ շորեր հագնողների հետ էլ: Նրանք բոլորն են խոցելի տականքների համար: Ու թե ով ինչով կարող է գրավել տականքին, հայտնի չի: Ու չի փրկում նաև էն, որ մեր երեխեքի մեծ մասի ծնողները բաժանված չեն: Ու ուրիշ բաներ: Որովհետև դրանք չեն իրական խնդիրները, այլ լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ. մեր հասարակության վերաբերմունքը, մեր երեխեքի նման իրավիճակների պատրաստ չլինելը, մեր ծնողների տված դաստիարակության թերի լինելը, ու տականքները, ովքեր հաճույք են ստանում նման բաներից ու ցանկացած պարագայում կարող են գտնել իրենց զոհին:

Խնդիրը լուրջ ա: Կներեք երկար ու գուցե ոչ հետաքրքիր դիտարկումների, գրառման համար:

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Arpine (26.10.2012), erexa (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), Lion (27.10.2012), Moonwalker (25.10.2012), Peace (25.10.2012), Rhayader (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (25.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Արևհատիկ (25.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (27.10.2012), Ուլուանա (25.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա, քան դու ես պատկերացնում (եթե իհարկե պատկերացնում ես): Նայի.
> կա 15 տարեկան աղջիկ, որին դժվար չի խաբելը,
> կա տականք անասուն, որը նպատակադրված խաբում ու շանտաժ ա անում,
> կա հիվանդ հասարակություն, որը 15 տարեկան խաբված աղջկան հանգիստ կարողանում ա դասի ստաժավոր մարմնավաճառների շարքին,
> մեկ էլ կան անտարբեր բժիշկներ ու անտարբեր ծնողներ:
> 
> Հիմա, ստեղ ո՞րտեղ ես տեսնում կանացի արժանապատվության, կնոջ արժեքը գնահատելու եւ այլ նման վեհ գաղափարների պակաս:


1. Կա  15 տարեկան` կանացի արժանապատվությունը ցածր գնահատող աղջիկ:  Եթե նա այլ արժեքներով մեծանար, հազիվ թե տկլորանար անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ: *Եթե մարդը ունի կայուն դիրքորոշում, կայուն արժեքային համակարգ նրան էտքան հեշտ չի խաբելը, իսկ եթե էն հատվածը որը պիտի լրացվեր կոնկրետ արժեքներով պարզապես դատարկա, ապա ցանկացած ոք կարա իր կողմը քաշի, լցնի ուզածդ լապշայով:*
2. Այո, կա տականք անասուն ով նպատակադրված խաբում ա, բայց, պլյուս սրան, սա իմ կողմից դիտվում ա, որպես բնազդաբար ընդվզում արժեքների անկման դեմ:
3. Այո, կա հիվանդ հասարակություն, ում կողքից ինչ որ անհասկանալի նպատակներով, անհասկանալի արժեքներ են պարտադրում, հասարակությունն էլ դա ընկալում ա, որպես սեփական գիտակցության պրոդուկտ, սեփական ընտրություն, իրականում գտնվում ա ազդեցության տակ: 
4. Այո, անտարբեր բժիշկներ, որոնց համար գլխավորը ապրանքը վաճառելն ա, կա էսպես կոչված հիվանդություն եւ էսպես կոչված դեղ, դեղը նշանակեցին, քաշվեցին մի կողմ, մնացածի համար պատասխանատվություն չեն կրում:
5. Ծնողների մասին էլ խոսք չկա

----------


## Չամիչ

Ինչու են մարդիկ էտքան հեշտությամբ աղանդավոր դառնում? Որորվհետեւ մարդու ներսում կա դատարկ, չլրացված տարածություն, հայտնվում են չակերտավոր բարեգործներ ու անմիջապես օգտվում եւ լցնում են այդ դատարկությունը: Լավ խոսք կա` природа не терпит пустоты.

----------


## Չամիչ

> Անառողջ տրադիցիան այն է, որ երբ պապդ, կամ պապուպապդ, *այլ ոչ թե բնությունը*, սահմանել է, որ իր կինը պետք է լաչակը երեսին սպասարկի պապուդ հյուրերին, իսկ ինքը ճաշի խոհանոցում, - դու այդ պապուդ սահմանած, իր ժամանակի համար միգուցէ և առողջ տրադիցիան փորձում ես փաթաթել թոռնիկիդ վզին, դրանով իսկ հիվանդագին դարձնելով թե տրադիցիան և թե թոռնիկիդ: Որովհետև, եթե այսօր թոռնիկդ լաչակով դպրոց գնա, այ, դա արդեն կլինի անպարկեշտ:


Չհասկացա թե լաչակ հագնելու մեջ ինչ անպարկեշտ բան կա? Մալականների կանայք ու երեխաները հիմանակնում լաչակներով են, եվ ինչ անպարկեշտություն ես տեսնում դրա մեջ?
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա պապնուն սպասարկելուն ու խոհանոցում ճաշելուն: Այ հենց էստեղ ա, որ գործ ունենք ոչ թե հիվանդ տրադիցիայի հետ, այլ տրադիցիայի հիվանդ խեղաթյուրման հետ: Պապուս հոգին Աստված լուսավորի, երբ պապս տուն էր մտնում ես մեծ հաճույքով էի նրա առաջ հաց դնում, դա ինձ համար մեծ երջանկություն էր: Երբ հայրս տուն է մտնում ես նրա առաջ հաց եմ դնում եւ դա անում եմ մեծ հաճույքով: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, որ առաջ կանանց թույլ չէին տալիս տղամարդկանց հետ սեղան նստել դա արդեն համարում եմ տրադիցիայի հիվանդ խեղաթյուրում, կնոջ արժեզրկում` ուրիշի անձի հաշվին սեփական անձը բարձրացնելու մոլուցք: 


Եթե կան նման աննորմալ խեղաթյուրումներ, դա առիթ չի հանդիսանում բարոյական արժեքներից հրաժարվելը: Կնոջ օրգանիզմը դա արարման միջավայր ա, էտ միջավայրի մաքրությունը քեզ համար ոչ մի կարեւորություն չունի?

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մի քիչ շատ, կարծես թե, էս թեմայում կոնկրետացանք «կոնֆլիկտի» վրա, դարձնելով հակառակ տեսակետների բախման վայր: Իրականում էդ վատ չի, բայց մի քիչ էլ արժի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայել խնդրին:
> 
> Անցած տարի համագործակցելով միջազգային կազմակերպություններից մեկի հետ մի ծրագիր էինք իրականացնում, որն անվանված էր «Անվտանգ համացանց»: Ես ու գործընկերս այդ ծրագրի շրջանակներում Հայաստանի բոլոր մարզերում եռօրյա դասեր ենք անցկացրել, որին մասնակցում էին բարձր դասարանների աշակերտները տարբեր դպրոցներից: Խնդիրը պարզ էր. ներկայացնել թե ինչ վտանգներ կան համացանցում ու ոնց կարելի է դրանցից խուսափել:
> 
> Խնդիրներից մեկը, բնականաբար, այս տիպի խնդիրներն են: Ստեղ կգրեմ ընդամենը իմ տպավորության, վերլուծության մասին:
> 
> Մեր զրույցներն ու քննարկումներն երեխեքի հետ ինձ ցույց տվեցին, որ գրեթե բոլորը խոցելի են նմանատիպ հարցերում: Իրանք շատ հեշտ կարող են խոսակցության մեջ մտնել ինչպես անծանոթ՝ նույն տարիքի հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուչի հետ, այնպես էլ ավելի բարձր տարիքի: Հեշտությամբ կարող են վստահել ու հավատալ այդ մարդուն, կարող են մտերմանալ ու գնալ հանդիպման:
> 
> Հիմա  ուշադրություն. դեպքերի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունում իրանք չեն էլ քննարկում տարբերակը, որ այդ հանդիպման մասին պետք է տեղեկացնեն օրինակ իրենց ծնողներին, որ հանդիպման չպետք է գնան մենակ: Իրենք հանգիստ կարող  են գնալ հանդիպման խուլ, մարդկանց շարժում չլինող վայրերում տարբեր պատճառներով, որոնցից մեկն այն է, որ ներքուստ մտածում են, որ հասարակությունն իրենց սխալ կհասկանա ու չեն ուզում, որ իրենց նկատեն, տեսնեն: 
> ...


Չուկ շատ ճիշտ խնդրի վրա ես շեշտը դրել: Հայաստանում երեխա ծնող հարաբերությունները բավականին խղճուկ վիճակում են: Հիմնականում ընտանիքներում երեխաները լրիվ փակվում են իրենց ծնողներից, մեկուսանում են, ծնողը ոչ թե ընկերոջ դերում ա, այլ պահանջողի, երեխայից պահանջում ա լինել էնպիսին ինչպիսին ինքն ա ուզում, մինչդեռ ծնողը պիտի երեխային աջակցի սովորել լինել էնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, երեխան լրիվ փակվում ա ծնողից, մի կողմից էլ ավելանում ա արժեքների ոչ ճիշտ մատուցումը, հիմանակնում դա արվում ա արգելքների ձեւով, ինչ որ բան արգելելը դա դեռ արժեքային համակարգ փոխանցել չի: Հակառակը, արգելված պտուղը միշտ ավելի քաղցր ա: Ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում ա չի կարելիներով , չի կարելին երեխայի համար ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ չի, դրա համար շատ ու շատ երեխաներ ի վերջո փորձում են հոտո նոր են հասկանում ինչը կարելի է, ինչը ոչ:  Աղջիկներից պահանջում են պահպանել մաքրությունը, բայց ինչի պիտի դա պահպանել? ոչ ոք ի վերջո դա չի կարողանում  դա նոր մալ մատուցել: Ու նման արգելքները երեխաները ընկալում են, որպես ազատության սահմանափակում, իրավունքների ոտնահարում:

----------

erexa (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (25.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վահե նման բան *եղել ա*


Միասեռականների մասին ֆիլմի գլխավոր դերում նկարահանված հայրենասեր փիղ ըլնեմ - *ԱԿՈՒՄԲԸ ՀԶՈՐ Ա:*

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Arpine (25.10.2012), Brian_Boru (25.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (25.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Աթեիստ (25.10.2012), Արէա (25.10.2012)

----------


## erexa

Ես բնականաբար Ամանդային չեմ մեղադրում, իր դեպքն այլ եմ համարում, բայց այս դարում կան որոշ բաներ, որոնք ինձ իսկապես դուր չեն գալիս և նյարդայնացնում են, հատկապես եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է անչափահաս երեխաներին: Զարգացած երկրներում, 12,13 տարեկան աղջիկ և տղա երեխաները սկսում են սեռական կյանք: Իսկ մեր ժամանակ, այդ տարիքում,մենք դրսում էինք խաղում և նույնիսկ չգիտեինք, թե՛ իրենից ի՞նչ է ներկայացնում սեռական կյանքը, տարբերությունը լավ մեծ է: Անչափահաս մարդը դեռ լավ չի գիտակցում ազատության սահմաններն հենց իր համար և սխալվելու շանսը շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան չափահաս մարդու մոտ: Մոտ 10-20 տարի առաջ 11-13 տարեկան աղջիկները հազվադեպ էին հղիանում, իսկ հիմա շատացել են նման դեպքերը հատկապես Ամերիկայում:  Ես մի դեպք հիշեցի իմ անցյալից: Թե՛ Եվրոպայում ինչպե՞ս էին իմ 15,16 տարեկան համադասարանցիները զարմանում, որ ես դեռ ընկեր չունեմ և ծաղրում էին ասելով, որ ես լեզբի եմ, (չի բացառվում, որ Ամանդային էլ էին ծաղրել, ինքն էլ որոշել էր ինտենրետով մի ընկեր գտնել) մինչդեռ իրենք այդ տարիքում հասցրել էին 2,3 ընկեր  փոխել: Սա էլ ազատ բարքերով Եվրոպան ու Ամերիկան: Դեռ չեմ խոսում այն դեպքերի մասին ,թե՞ ինչքա՜ն աղջիկներ են օգտագործվել և օգտագործվում տղաների կողմից:

----------

keyboard (25.10.2012), Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Եթե խորքային խնդիրներից ենք խոսում, ապա եկեք խորքային խնդիրը դնենք ճիշտ ու լիարժեք:

Ամանդա. բաժանված ծնողներով, էմոցիոնալ, 15 տարեկան (խնդիրները սկսել են, երբ նա դեռ 14 տարեկան էր), դպրոցական: Նորմալ շփվող, երգում էր (դատելով ձայնից՝ սիրողական).




Դպրոց: Այսօրվա հայկական ու կանադական դպրոցները նման չեն 90-ականների առաջին կեսի հայկական դպրոցներին, որոնց մենք սովոր ենք (նավթի վառարան, ով ինչ գտնում էր՝ հագնում էր, միայն թե տաք լինի, ու ոչ ոք այդ առումով ոչ մեկին բան չէր ասի. ռետուզներ, տրիկոներ և այլն): Հիմիկվա դպրոցներում կա ներքին դրես-կոդերի համակարգ, ըստ որի մարդը պատկանում է համապատասխան հասարակական խմբի: Geek՝ համակարգչային խաղերի ու տեխնիկայի վրա խորացած, ֆենտեզի կարդացող մասսա: Swaggie՝ մակերեսային մասսա, որ կենտրոնացած է առավել վառ, հաճախ անճաշակ, գլամուրատիպ հագուստի վրա: Cheerleader՝ կանացի խումբ է, սովորաբար այս խմբի մեջ մտնում են առավել հարուստ ընտանիքների առավել խնամված արտաքինով/գեղեցիկ աղջիկները, դպրոցի ֆուտբոլային թիմի աջակցության խմբի մեջ են լինում: Հաճախ bullying-ի են ենթարկում այլ խմբերի աղջիկներին: Emo՝ ենթամշակութային խումբ, յուրահատուկ հագնվածք, սանրվածք, տրագիկ աշխարհընկալում, էմոցիոալ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմ: Hipster՝ հագնվում են, ինչպես, ասենք, 70-ականներին, սիրում այն, ինչ մեյնստրիմ չի իրենց շրջանից դուրս: Եվ այլն: Դպրոցից կախված՝ խմբային կազմը կարող է տարբեր լինել: Կա միջին, այսպես կոչված՝ չկողմնորոշված խումբ, որի երեխաներն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, շփվում են բոլոր խմբերի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Այս վերջին խմբին էլ, ամեն ինչից դատելով, պատկանել է Ամանդան: Ու կանադական դպրոցական դրեսկոդի տեսանկյունից Ամանդայի հագուստը չի կարելի որակել ոչ որպես վուլգար, ոչ էլ որպես առանձնապես աչքի ընկնող:

Կան նաև «խմբերից դուրս» մարդիկ, որոնց շարքերում հայտնվելն ամեն դպրոցականի վատագույն մղձավանջն է: Loser որակում ստացած մարդիկ: Հասարակության կողմից մերժվածներ: Որոնք անընդհատ մնացած դպրոցականների հալածանքների օբյեկտն են դառնում: Հենց այս խմբին էր նվիրված Everynone-ի կարճամետրաժը, որը ես նորից կմեջբերեմ, որպեսզի առավել լավ պատկերացնեք վիճակը.







Loser որակում ստանալու համար շատ բան պետք չի: Տարբերվել շրջապատից, ինչ-որ առանձնահատկության կամ անձնական կոնֆլիկտի պատճառով ծաղրի առարկա դառնալ, հայտնվել հիմար իրավիճակում, չունենալ հասարակական շփման ունակություններ, չհամաձայնել մեծամասնության կարծիքի հետ, լսել երաժշտություն, որն «ամոթ» է լսել, գիշերային ակումբներ կամ «party»-ներ գնալու փոխարեն գրքեր կարդալ և այլն: Հենց այս կատեգորիայում է գտնվել Ամանդան մոտ մեկ տարի շարունակ:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, loser-ը մի մարդ է, որին հիմար իրավիճակի մեջ գցելը, ծաղրելը, առավել ծիծաղելի կատակ անելը, աթոռը տակից փախցնելը «cool» լինելու չափանիշ է, իսկ կարեկցելը վտանգ է հայտնվել նույն կատեգորիայում: Loser-ին ծեծելը նրան «իր տեղը ցույց տալու» եղանակ է:

Այն, որ Ամանդան սկսել էր վեբկամով շփվել անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ, արդեն խոսում է այն մասին, որ նա իր շրջապատի հետ շփման խնդիր ուներ: Սեռական հասունացման/ինքնաիդենտիֆիկացիայի շրջանում դեռահասը փորձում է իրեն իր սեռի ներկայացուցիչ զգալ, ու դա դժվար է անել մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր քեզ որպես այդպիսին չեն ընկալում: + բաժանված ծնողների պայմանում կանխատեսելի է, որ նա ընտանիքում նույնպես չէր ստանում շփման իրեն անհրաժեշտ քանակությունը:

Սա Ամանդան ու իր դպրոցը: Անդրադառնանք վեբկամային շփմանը:

Երկու մարդու միջև ինտերնետային շփումը, նամանավանդ վիդեոկապը, լրիվ նորմալ է, որ կարող է վերաճել ֆլիրտի, սիրահարվածության. ի վերջո, ինտերնետը հիմա հնարավորություն է տալիս հանդիպել մարդկանց, որոնց այլ հանգամանքներում երբեք չէիր հանդիպի, ու նման մարդկանց մեջ հանդիպում են այնպիսիք, որոնք իրար առավել հարազատ են թվում: Լրիվ նորմալ է, որ երկու սեռական հասունացման/իդենտիֆիկացիայի շրջանում գտնվող ու սեփական սեքսուալությունը հայտնաբերող մարդկանց միջև կարող է ձևավորվել ռոմանտիկ կապ՝ իր սեքսուալ տարրերով: Վեբկամի առկայության դեպքում, նման դեպքերում իրար տարբեր բաներ ցույց տալն ու վիրտուալ սեքսով զբաղվելը նույնպես լրիվ նորմալ ու բավականին կանխատեսելի երևույթ է: Մանկապարտեզում կամ դպրոցում բժիշկ-բժիշկ, կամ «show me yours, I'll show you mine» չե՞ք խաղացել: Ինչքան մարդ գիտեմ, խաղացել է, չնայած ահագին մեծ մասը բացահայտ չի խոստովանի: Դրա, մաստուրբացիայի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է: Ու ինչպես յոթ կապանքով պողպատե «հավատարմության գոտին» չի խոսում բարձր կանացի ինքնահարգանքի մասին, այնպես էլ վեբկամով ծիծիկ ցույց տալը չի խոսում ցածրի մասին: Այնպես չի, որ պատահական մարդիկ իրար հետ նման բաներ են անում: Պահանջվում է վստահություն այդ աստիճանի բացվելու համար: Հետագայում այդ մարդիկ սովորաբար փորձի հետ ձեռք են բերում գիտելիքներ սեռական կյանքի էթիկայի, հիգիենայի և այլ բաների մասին, ունենում առողջ սեռական կյանք:

Անդրադառնանք Ամանդային շանտաժի ենթարկած մարդուն: Պատկերացրեք մարդ, որը, մեր հայկական ամեն տեղ իր «պիկապերական ունակությունները» գովազդողի պես, ինքնուրույն, ինտուիտիվ կամ գրքերով պոպուլյար հոգեբանություն ու ՆԼԾ-ի տարրեր սովորած մարդ (25-35 տարեկան), որին, մեծ մեղք չի, դուր են գալիս երիտասարդ աղջիկները: Ինձ էլ են դուր գալիս, դուր գալը հանցանք չի: Բայց երբ նման մարդը հասուն աղջիկների հետ շփման խնդիրներ է ունենում, ու պարզում է, որ դեռահասներն ավելի արագ են ազդեցության տակ ընկնում, ավելի նաիվ են, իրենց հեշտ է դուր գալն ու համոզելը, նման մարդիկ անցնում են էթիկ հարաբերությունների սահմանը: Դառնում են «սպառողներ»: Խոսքը չի գնում, ասենք, Էդգար Պոյի (ամուսնացել է 13 տարեկան զարմուհու հետ, որի մահն էլ նրան մինչև վերջ հետապնդող ողբերգությունն էր), Չարլի Չապլինի (Մեքսիկայում ամուսնացել է, կարծեմ, 12 տարեկան աղջկա հետ, դատվել է պեդոֆիլիայի հոդվածով) և այլ մարդկանց մասին, ովքեր դժբախտություն են ունեցել սիրահարվել դեռահասի: Խոսքը գնում է նրանց մասին, ովքեր դիտարկում են դեռահասին որպես հիմար, հեշտ հասանելի ու հեշտ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկելի օբյեկտ: Հիմա պատկերացրեք նման մարդկանց ինտերնետային հանրություններ (օղորմածիկ DailyCapper-ն, օրինակ), որտեղ նրանք հավաքվում են, իրար խորհուրդներ տալիս, փորձ փոխանակում ու հպարտանում իրենց հաջողություններով: Մարդիկ, ում համար շանտաժն արվեստի նման մի բան է, ոչ թե բացասական երևույթ: Ովքեր իրենց զոհերին անվանում են «camwhore», առավել հաջողակ շանտաժիստներին տալիս մրցանակներ: Եթե համոզելու հաջողությունը հիմնականում կապված է դեռահասի անփորձ/նաիվ լինելու հետ, ապա շանտաժի էֆեկտիվությունը հետևանք է նրա, որ զոհը *միշտ* վախենում է շրջապատի կարծիքից ու ավելորդ նեգատիվ ուշադրությունից: Ծնողների, ընկերների, դպրոցի: Այլ կերպ ասած, դեռահասը կվախենա դիմել իրավապահ մարմիններին ու բարձրաձայնել պատմության մասին: Հաճախ նա պատրաստ է զիջումների գնալ շանտաժիստի նկատմամբ, դրանով առավել ծանր վիճակում հայտնվելով: Եթե մեզ հետաքրքիր է, թե ով է մեղավոր, որ նման մարդիկ ոստիկանություն չեն դիմում, կարող ենք նայել հայելու մեջ: Մենք ենք մեղավոր:

Այս մարդկանց զոհ կարող է դառնալ *ցանկացած* դեռահաս: Ու ամեն տարի մի քանի հարյուրը դառնում են: Երևույթն անուն ունի՝ «sextortion»: Եթե ուզում եք առավել մանրամասն կարդալ, ահա Wikipedia-ի հոդվածը:

Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ դրսում էլ, ինչպես հայ քյառթուների մոտ, պահպանողական հայացքները սեքսի նկատմամբ բերել են այնպիսի երևույթի, ինչպիսին է, ասենք, կանանց նկատմամբ սպառողական վերաբերմունքն ու անհարգալից որակումը նրանց նկատմամբ, ում կարելի է «չարաշահել» (exploit): Exploiting-ը երբեք գեղեցիկ արտահայտումներ չի ունենում, չնայած որոշ աղջիկների (արդեն ուսանողական տարիքի) այն, ինչքան էլ պարադոքսալ հնչի, դուր է գալիս (Հարավային Կալիֆորնիական Համալսարանի տանիքին սեքսով զբաղվելու դեպքը վկա): Bro/Frat (ախպեր/եղբայրություն) ենթամշակույթի հետևանք: Այ դա կապ ունի կանացի ինքնահարգանքի հետ՝ երբ գիտես, որ դիմացինդ քեզ օգտագործում է, համարում է «chick»/«slut»/ավելի կոպիտ բառեր, որոնք այստեղ չեմ օգտագործի: Bro ենթամշակույթի մեջ գոյություն չունի կնոջ նկատմամբ վատ վերաբերմունք հասկացություն: Ինչ արել ես՝ հասնում էր:

Այժմ՝ այն մարդկանց անդադառնանք, ում մասին նվազագույն պատկերացում ունենք: Ծնողներին: Բաժանված են, ինչպես արդեն ասացինք, ինչ-որ պատճառներով Ամանդան ապրում էր հոր հետ: Ամանդայի հայրն աղջկա մահվանից հետո ոչ մի կերպ աչքի չի ընկել, հայտարարություններ չի արել ու խուսափել է ուշադրությունից, ավելին, շանտաժի դեպքի բացահայտվելուց հետո Ամանդան տեղափոխվել է մոր մոտ: Աղջկա մահվանից հետո Ամանդայի մայրը շարժում է սկսել՝ Amanda Todd Trust, որը զբաղվում է նման մարդկանց զոհ դարձած դեռահասներին օգնելով ու դպրոցական «bullying»-ի՝ խոցելի մարդկանց հալածանքների դեմ պայքարելով: Ինչևէ, աղջկա ծնողներից ոչ մեկը նրա ինքնասպանության առաջին փորձը բավականաչափ լուրջ չի ընդունել, որպեսզի երեխային հոսպիտալիզացնեն, համադասարանցիների ու ընկերների շրջաններում խորհրդատվության/բացատրական աշխատանքների սեանսներ կազմակերպեն, ինչպես նշեց Բյուրն, ու սահմանափակվել են հոգեբանական խորհրդատվությամբ/անտիդեպրեսանտներով: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, մենք գործ ունենք սեփական երեխայի խոսքերը ոչ բավարար չափով լուրջ ընդունող ու առկա վտանգը թերագնահատող մարդկանց հետ:

Հիմա ստատիկ պատկերը դնում ենք շարժման մեջ: Ամանդան մտնում է վեբկամներով շփման կայք, հանդիպում է մի մարդու, ով իրեն անվանում է «չքնաղ, սեքսուալ», շահում է նրա վստահությունը, հասնում է նրան, որ աղջիկն իրեն ցույց տա կուրծքը: Նկարում է ու սկսում շանտաժի ենթարկել: Ամանդան շանտաժի ինչ-որ կետից փորձում է կտրել կապը շանտաժիստի հետ: Շանտաժիստը նրա նկարներն ուղարկում է բոլոր ծանոթներին, ինչից նա իմանում է ամանորյա արձակուրդներին՝ գիշերվա ժամը 4-ին ոստիկանության այցի պատճառով: Ինչը ենթադրում է երևույթի առավելագույն հանրայնացում՝ շանտաժիստի համար ամենացանկալի լուծումը: + անձամբ ինձ եթե ոստիկանությունը ժամը 4-ին քնից արթնացներ, նույնիսկ տեղեկացնելու համար, որ իմ իրավունքներն են ոտնահարել, ոչ թե ձերբակալում են, հաստատ ամենահաճելի զգացողությունները չեմ ունենա, էլ չեմ խոսում դեռահասի մասին: Ամանդան կորցնում է իր ամբողջ ընկերական շրջապատն ու հայտնվում վերոհիշյալ «loser» կատեգորիայի մեջ: Ամանդայի բաց կրծքով լուսանկարն ամենուրեք է՝ նույնիսկ շանտաժիստի պրոֆիլի գլխավոր լուսանկարին: Ինչը տևում է մոտ մի տարի՝ չխորանամ մանրամասների մեջ: Չեն օգնում ոչ դպրոցն ու քաղաքը փոխելը, ոչ մի բան: Ֆեյսբուքյան «First day on the internet kid» խումբը ծաղրում է նրա ինքնասպանության առաջին փորձը: Մարդիկ կատակում են՝ առաջարկելով այլ արտադրողի ժավել խմել: Արդյունքում՝ ինքնասպանության երկրորդ, արդեն հաջող փորձ:

Իսկ հիմա տեսնենք հանրության տարբեր խմբերի ռեակցիան: Ամանդայի մայրն ու մորաքույրը որոշում են մի քիչ ուշացումով պայքարել «bullying»-ի դեմ: Կանադական իշխանությունները որոշում են, որ խնդիրը հասարակ դպրոցական «bullying»-ն է ու ականջները փակում են, հենց խոսք է գնում անոնիմ շանտաժիստների հանրությունների ու իրենց ներկայացրած վտանգի մասին: Անհայտ անձինք ձեռք են բերում ու շրջանառության մեջ դնում Ամանդայի դիահերձման կադրերը, որոնք բավականին պոպուլյար են դառնում ինտերնետային պեդո-ֆետիշիստական կայքերում: Անոնիմուսը հայտնաբերում է Ամանդայի շանտաժիստին ու հրատարակում նրա տվյալները: Պարզվում է, որ կասկածյալն արդեն դատական գործերի մեջ է անչափահասի նկատմամբ սեռական բռնության, սեռական կապի մեղադրանքով: Կասկածյալը հայտարարում է, որ ինքը չի եղել Ամանդայի շանտաժիստն ու մատնացույց է անում... այն մարդուն, ով հրատարակել է Ամանդայի դիահերձման կադրերը:

Ու Չամիչը հայտարարում է, որ ամեն ինչի մեղավորն Ամանդայի մակիյաժն ու շրջազգեստի կարճությունն են: Ու 15 տարեկան աղջկան անվանում է մարմնավաճառ, հայտարարում, որ աղջիկն է մեղավոր, ինչից հետո բոլորը զարմանում են, թե ինչի վրա եմ ես բարկացել:

Ի հակադրություն կարծիքի, որ ես լացկան/սենտիմենտալ թեմա եմ բացել (թեև իրոք հուզվել էի հենց Ամանդայի դեպքի կապակցությամբ ու սենտիմենտալ գործոնը չի բացակայում), Ամանդայի պատմությունը բացահայտում է բազմաթիվ վտանգներ, որոնք սպառնում են ամեն դեռահասի: Ներառյալ մեր ունեցած/ունենալիք երեխաներին, փոքր եղբայրներին/քույրերին (18 տարեկան մի շանտաժիստ տղամարդկանց շանտաժով ստիպում էր իր հետ սեքսով զբաղվել), զարմուհիներին ու պարզապես ծանոթներին: Ու չի կարելի այդ ամենին անլուրջ վերաբերվել: Ու, ի վերջո, մեր ստեղծած հասարակության զոհ դարձած մարդու վրա բարդել այս ամբողջ փոխկապակցված մեխանիզմի գործունեության մեղքը, իմ կարծիքով, առնվազն անբարոյական է:

Ահա իրավիճակի հնարավորինս լիարժեք ներկայացումը՝ հարակից վերլուծությամբ, հնարավորինս զուտ փաստերով ու դիտարկումներով ու առանց ավելորդ ենթադրությունների:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Chilly (27.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), Lem (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (25.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (25.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rammstein (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (26.10.2012), Արէա (26.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Մինա (09.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.10.2012), Տրիբուն (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես բնականաբար Ամանդային չեմ մեղադրում, իր դեպքն այլ եմ համարում, բայց այս դարում կան որոշ բաներ, որոնք ինձ իսկապես դուր չեն գալիս և նյարդայնացնում են, հատկապես եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է անչափահաս երեխաներին: Զարգացած երկրներում, 12,13 տարեկան աղջիկ և տղա երեխաները սկսում են սեռական կյանք: Իսկ մեր ժամանակ, այդ տարիքում,մենք դրսում էինք խաղում և նույնիսկ չգիտեինք, թե՛ իրենից ի՞նչ է ներկայացնում սեռական կյանքը, տարբերությունը լավ մեծ է:


Դու 12 տարեկանում ԼՈՒՐՋ չգիտեի՞ր, թե ինչ են իրենից ներկայացնում սեռական հարաբերությունները: Ես գիտեի 2րդ դասարանից, ու այդ առումով «ուշ իմացածներից» էի:



> Անչափահաս մարդը դեռ լավ չի գիտակցում ազատության սահմաններն հենց իր համար և սխալվելու շանսը շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան չափահաս մարդու մոտ:


Նորմալ սեռական դաստիարակություն ստացած դեռահասին միայն մի լուրջ վտանգ է սպառնում՝ չափահաս մարդիկ:



> Մոտ 10-20 տարի առաջ 11-13 տարեկան աղջիկները հազվադեպ էին հղիանում, իսկ հիմա շատացել են նման դեպքերը հատկապես Ամերիկայում:


Չափազանցնում ես: Teen pregnancy-ի երևույթի մասին ես խոսում, ու երևույթը տարածված էր 15-18 տարեկան աղջիկների մոտ: ԱՄՆ-ում ամենամեծ «պիկը» եղել է 80-ականներին:



> Ես մի դեպք հիշեցի իմ անցյալից: Թե՛ Եվրոպայում ինչպե՞ս էին իմ 15,16 տարեկան համադասարանցիները զարմանում, որ ես դեռ ընկեր չունեմ և ծաղրում էին ասելով, որ ես լեզբի եմ, (չի բացառվում, որ Ամանդային էլ էին ծաղրել, ինքն էլ որոշել էր ինտենրետով մի ընկեր գտնել) մինչդեռ իրենք այդ տարիքում հասցրել էին 2,3 ընկեր  փոխել:


Այդտեղ խնդիրը ոչ թե ազատ բարքերն են, այլ եթե դու ընկեր չունես, միգուցե քեզ ընկեր պետք չի/դու պատրաստ չես նման հարաբերությունների: Իսկ եթե ունես, ապա միգուցե պետք է :Smile:  քեզ ծաղրելը հիմար երևույթ է, բայց կապ ունի ոչ թե ընկեր ունենալ-չունենալու հետ, այլ իրենց նման լինելու/չլինելու հետ: Նույն հավանականությամբ, քեզ կարող էին դաբստեպ չլսելու համար հետամնաց ու մեյնստրիմ անվանել, մաշված ջինսեր չհագնելու համար անճաշակ հանգնվող համարել և այլն: Մեծամասնությունը, թեկուզ դպրոցում, փորձում է իր նորմերը պարտադրել փոքրամասնությանը: Նույն հավանականությամբ հետամնաց երկրում քեզ կարող էին ընկեր ունենալու համար «փչացած» որակել, ու հավատա ինձ՝ շատ ավելի սարսափելի է հետամնաց երկրում «փչացած» համարվելը, քան «ազատ բարքերով երկրում»՝ լեսբի:



> Սա էլ ազատ բարքերով Եվրոպան ու Ամերիկան: Դեռ չեմ խոսում այն դեպքերի մասին ,թե՞ ինչքա՜ն աղջիկներ են օգտագործվել և օգտագործվում տղաների կողմից:


Հավատա ինձ, ոչ պակաս քանակությամբ տղաներ էլ օգտագործվել և օգտագործվում են աղջիկների կողմից, կարող էի մի քանի պատմություն պատմել, բայց այդ թեման չի: Պետք չի տղամարդկանց դեմոնիզացնել՝ ելնելով մի քանի տականքների արարքներից:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), Աթեիստ (26.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ շատ ճիշտ խնդրի վրա ես շեշտը դրել: Հայաստանում երեխա ծնող հարաբերությունները բավականին խղճուկ վիճակում են: Հիմնականում ընտանիքներում երեխաները լրիվ փակվում են իրենց ծնողներից, մեկուսանում են, ծնողը ոչ թե ընկերոջ դերում ա, այլ պահանջողի, երեխայից պահանջում ա լինել էնպիսին ինչպիսին ինքն ա ուզում, մինչդեռ ծնողը պիտի երեխային աջակցի սովորել լինել էնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, երեխան լրիվ փակվում ա ծնողից, մի կողմից էլ ավելանում ա արժեքների ոչ ճիշտ մատուցումը, հիմանակնում դա արվում ա արգելքների ձեւով, ինչ որ բան արգելելը դա դեռ արժեքային համակարգ փոխանցել չի: Հակառակը, արգելված պտուղը միշտ ավելի քաղցր ա: Ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում ա չի կարելիներով , չի կարելին երեխայի համար ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ չի, դրա համար շատ ու շատ երեխաներ ի վերջո փորձում են հոտո նոր են հասկանում ինչը կարելի է, ինչը ոչ:  *Աղջիկներից պահանջում են պահպանել մաքրությունը, բայց ինչի պիտի դա պահպանել? ոչ ոք ի վերջո դա չի կարողանում  դա նոր մալ մատուցել:* Ու նման արգելքները երեխաները ընկալում են, որպես ազատության սահմանափակում, իրավունքների ոտնահարում:


Չամիչ ջան, երևում ա որ կյանք տեսած ու բանից լրիվ տեղյակ կին ես… մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրություն", ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրությունը" պահպանել, ո՞նց պահպանել "մաքրությունը" և ինչի՞ համար պետք ա պահպանել "մաքրությունը"… ես քո փորձը չունեմ…

----------


## Rhayader

> Չամիչ ջան, երևում ա որ կյանք տեսած ու բանից լրիվ տեղյակ կին ես… մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրություն", ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրությունը" պահպանել, ո՞նց պահպանել "մաքրությունը" և ինչի՞ համար պետք ա պահպանել "մաքրությունը"… ես քո փորձը չունեմ…




 :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Տրիբուն (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ամանդայի հոր՝ Նորմ Տոդդի արձագանքը Vancouver Sun թերթին.



> «Նա շատ քաջ էր ու ինձ ուրախություն է պատճառում, որ նա պատրաստել է այդ տեսահոլովակը: Նա ինձ ասաց, թե ինչու է դա անում՝ ուզում էր ուղերձ ուղարկել, որ նման բան մեկ ուրիշին չպատահի, որ էլ ոչ ոք չանցնի այն ամենի միջով, ինչի միջով ինքն է անցել: Նա դա ինքնուրույն է արել ու նրա ուղերձն այժմ տեղ է հասնում: Ինձ ուրախություն է պատճառում, որ գոնե նրա ձայնը դեռ կենդանի է, ու այն լսում են»:

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Chuk (26.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), Աթեիստ (26.10.2012), Մինա (09.11.2012), Ուլուանա (26.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե խորքային խնդիրներից ենք խոսում, ապա եկեք խորքային խնդիրը դնենք ճիշտ ու լիարժեք:


Տնաշեն, էս ի՜նչ երկար ես գրել:

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ալարեց ու չկարդաց ապա շուտ հետ ա գնում ու կարդում  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012), Rhayader (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (26.10.2012), Ամմէ (02.11.2012), Արէա (26.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, երևում ա որ կյանք տեսած ու բանից լրիվ տեղյակ կին ես… մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրություն", ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրությունը" պահպանել, ո՞նց պահպանել "մաքրությունը" և ինչի՞ համար պետք ա պահպանել "մաքրությունը"… ես քո փորձը չունեմ…


Յանի ինչ ես գրել? ինչ ա նշանակում իմ փորձը չունես? Հարց ունես, հարց տուր, ձեր համար իմիջ եք սարքել կպնողական տոնը, նորմալ հարց տուր, նորմալ պատասխան կստանաս:

----------

dvgray (26.10.2012), erexa (26.10.2012), keyboard (27.10.2012), Նետ (26.10.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Չափազանցնում ես: Teen pregnancy-ի երևույթի մասին ես խոսում, ու երևույթը տարածված էր 15-18 տարեկան աղջիկների մոտ: ԱՄՆ-ում ամենամեծ «պիկը» եղել է 80-ականներին:


Չեմ չափազանցնում, իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր 11-13 տարեկան աղջիկներին, ո՛չ թե 15-18: 





> Այդտեղ խնդիրը ոչ թե ազատ բարքերն են, այլ եթե դու ընկեր չունես, միգուցե քեզ ընկեր պետք չի/դու պատրաստ չես նման հարաբերությունների: Իսկ եթե ունես, ապա միգուցե պետք է քեզ ծաղրելը հիմար երևույթ է, բայց կապ ունի ոչ թե ընկեր ունենալ-չունենալու հետ, այլ իրենց նման լինելու/չլինելու հետ: Նույն հավանականությամբ, քեզ կարող էին դաբստեպ չլսելու համար հետամնաց ու մեյնստրիմ անվանել, մաշված ջինսեր չհագնելու համար անճաշակ հանգնվող համարել և այլն: Մեծամասնությունը, թեկուզ դպրոցում, փորձում է իր նորմերը պարտադրել փոքրամասնությանը: Նույն հավանականությամբ հետամնաց երկրում քեզ կարող էին ընկեր ունենալու համար «փչացած» որակել, ու հավատա ինձ՝ շատ ավելի սարսափելի է հետամնաց երկրում «փչացած» համարվելը, քան «ազատ բարքերով երկրում»՝ լեսբի:


Համաձայն եմ: 




> Հավատա ինձ, ոչ պակաս քանակությամբ տղաներ էլ օգտագործվել և օգտագործվում են աղջիկների կողմից


Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:

----------

keyboard (27.10.2012), Mephistopheles (26.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Յանի ինչ ես գրել? ինչ ա նշանակում իմ փորձը չունես? Հարց ունես, հարց տուր, ձեր համար իմիջ եք սարքել կպնողական տոնը, նորմալ հարց տուր, նորմալ պատասխան կստանաս:


դրան ժողովրդի մեջ ուրիշ ձև էլ են ասում...  :Smile: 
հիմա ինչ ածական ու դերբայ օգտագործես, պարզաբանում են պահանջելու, թե 
- "կարմիր" ասելով ինչ՞ ինկատի ունես, մի հատ կարա՞ս պարզաբանես :
 :LOL:

----------

keyboard (27.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

կանադական բռնությունների սերիայից մի սերիա էլ էս կիրակի ոնց որ թե վերջացավ:
Տորոնտոյի կենտրոնական ամենագեղեցիկ շրփաններից մեկում, արդեն երկար ժամանակ է կատարվու էր կանանց բռնաբարություն: նախավերջին 3 բռնաբարությունները տեղի ունեցան մի 20 օր առաջ, երբ շաբաթ կիրակի օրվա ընթացքում բռնաբարվեց 3 կին, որոնցից երկուսը բռնաբարվեցին մի ժամ ինտերվալով, համարյա նույն տարածքում: այդ ու հարակից  տարածքում կանանց կյանքը տեռորի էր ենթարկված: նարնք մենակ երեկոյան դուրս չէին գալիս տնից:  պոլիսը երկար գլուխկոտրուկից հետո , դեսանտ իջեցրեց իրա կին աշխատողներին, որոնք սաղ օրը այդ տաարծքում "զբոսնում "էին սեքսի հագնված  :Smile: :
վերջում հանցագործը ընկավ նրանց թակարդը: 
երկուշաբթի նրան բռնեցին: ուինչ պարզվեց:
հանցագործը եկել էր Եթովպիայից, իր հայրը այնտեղ հիվանդ էր, ու նրան խնամակալություն էին անում մորաքույրը ու իր ամուսինը /իմիջայլոց, մորաքույրը նույնպես տնից վախենում էիր դուրս գար  :LOL: /
իսկ ամենազարմանալին այն է, որ բռնաբարողը 15 տարեկան է: 
հիմա նրա վզին կախված է 13 հատ բռռնաբարություն և մեկ բռնաբարության փորձ հոդվածները: 
այսպիսի բաներ, ու շատ հետաքրիքր է, թե էստեղ քանի կետ է լինելու , ինկատի ունեմ Ջերիի ա,բ,գ կետերը  :Wink:  ու ովքեր են լինելու բ-ի ու գ-ի տակ

----------

keyboard (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> մի հատ կարա՞ս ասես ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրություն"


 :LOL:  բան հիշեցի

կտցրա ստեղ




> ես քո փորձը չունեմ…

----------

Nimra (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ամանդա Տոդդի հայրը խոսում է bullying-ի դեմ պայքարի ու իր սեփական փորձի մասին: Փաստորեն, մարդն ընդամենը պատրաստ չէր իրադարձությունների այդպիսի շրջադարձի: Սրտաճմլիկ էր լսել  :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յանի ինչ ես գրել? ինչ ա նշանակում իմ փորձը չունես? Հարց ունես, հարց տուր, ձեր համար իմիջ եք սարքել կպնողական տոնը, նորմալ հարց տուր, նորմալ պատասխան կստանաս:


Չամիչ ջան, հարցերը պարզ գրած ա… չես կարու՞մ կարդաս… 


> ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրություն", ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "մաքրությունը" պահպանել, ո՞նց պահպանել "մաքրությունը" և ինչի՞ համար պետք ա պահպանել "մաքրությունը"… ես քո փորձը չունեմ…


կարա՞ս էս հարցերին հստակ պատասխաններդ շարադրես… բարդ բան ե՞մ ուզում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 


ապեր, ասում ես, բայց մարդիկ առավոտից իրիկուն մաքրությունից ու բարոյականությունից են խոսում, բայց հլա հստակ կոնցեսուս չկա թե դա ինչ բան ա… հավատա որ տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ կլսես ու կկարդաս… 

…խոսելուց ընենց են խոսում կարծես ամեն ինչ արդեն սհմանված պատրաստ ու ընդունված ա բոլորի կողմից, բայց հարցնում ես, ցրում են…

----------

Chuk (26.10.2012), Jarre (26.10.2012), Տրիբուն (27.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիքիի էջը:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012), Rhayader (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չեմ չափազանցնում, իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր 11-13 տարեկան աղջիկներին, ո՛չ թե 15-18:


Անհնարին է, ԱՄՆ-ում մի նման բացահայտ դեպք լինի, ու տղամարդուն տեղում չնստեցնեն, ինչը բավականաչափ մեծ ստիմուլ է, որ երևույթը մասսայական բնույթ չկրի: Պեդոֆիլիայի հոդված: Եթե կարող ես, հիմնավորիր պնդումդ:

Մի օրինակ, որի մասին արդեն խոսել եմ.



> 1924 թ.՝ 16 տարեկան հասակում, Լիտա Գրեյի մոտ կասկածներ առաջացան, որ նա հղիացել է Չարլի Չապլինի, որն այդ ժամանակ 35 տարեկան էր: Չապլինը, որին կարող էին ձերբակալել անչափահասի հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու համար, թաքուն ամուսնացավ նրա հետ Մեքսիկայի Էմպալմե քաղաքում՝ սկանդալից խուսափելու համար:


Հիմա չեմ հիշում, թե Չապլինի որ կենսագրության մեջ էի կարդում, որ իրենց ռոմանտիկ հարաբերությունները սկսել էին մոտ երեք տարի «կասկածներ առաջանալուց» առաջ: Ու նույնիսկ Չապլինը, որն իր փառքի գագաթնակետում էր, չէր կարողանա խուսափել քրեական պատասխանատվությունից:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> ապեր, ասում ես, բայց մարդիկ առավոտից իրիկուն մաքրությունից ու բարոյականությունից են խոսում, բայց հլա հստակ կոնցեսուս չկա թե դա ինչ բան ա… հավատա որ տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ կլսես ու կկարդաս… 
> 
> …խոսելուց ընենց են խոսում կարծես ամեն ինչ արդեն սհմանված պատրաստ ու ընդունված ա բոլորի կողմից, բայց հարցնում ես, ցրում են…


Կարծեմ ստեղ էր, թեմա էր բացվել՝ ինչ անել առաջին ամուսնական գիշերը անկողինը չկեղտոտելու համար, մեկը պատասխանել էր՝ ոտները լվանալ :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:


Ինչ արած: Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ գոյությունը դրանից պակաս լիարժեք դառնա  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Տնաշեն, էս ի՜նչ երկար ես գրել:
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ալարեց ու չկարդաց ապա շուտ հետ ա գնում ու կարդում


Ես գրել էի, որ եթե մեկը քո երկար կոմենտն ասի «լավ էլի, հետո կկարդամ», հասնի իմին ու երկրորդ մտքեր ունենա  :LOL:  մեկ էլ դուրս չեկավ, էլի, վատ կողպեքի պահը: Ավելի շատ մոտ է մենակ մարդկանց վստահությունը շահող, հետո տունը կողոպտող մարդկանց վարքին:

Անձամբ ես հիմա ինքս ինձ մի հարց եմ տալիս՝ լավ ես խոսում, բայց երբ աղջիկն ինչ-որ մեկի կարիքն ուներ, դու ու՞ր էիր: Որովհետև եթե բավականաչափ ուշադիր լինեի, կնկատեի իրեն: FDOTIK-ը կատակներ էր անում ժավելի մասին՝ չէի հասկանում, կոմենտները չէի կարդում: Ու երևի եթե նույն բաները, որ այստեղ եմ գրում, իրեն ասեի, երևի հիմա քննարկեինք Ամանդա Տոդդի bullying-ն ու շանտաժը հաղթահարելու պատմությունը: Ոչ թե որովհետև իմ ասածն է մեծ բան, այլ որովհետև երեխային շատ քիչ բան էր պետք կյանքից կառչելու համար: Ինչքա՞ն բան կփոխվեր: Մի մարդու չափ: Ու դա, փաստորեն, այն մեծությունը չի, որ հնարավոր է որևէ կերպ չափել:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012), Chuk (26.10.2012), Freeman (26.10.2012), Jarre (26.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (26.10.2012), Արէա (26.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Ուլուանա (26.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ե մեկ էլ դուրս չեկավ, էլի, վատ կողպեքի պահը: Ավելի շատ մոտ է մենակ մարդկանց վստահությունը շահող, հետո տունը կողոպտող մարդկանց վարքին:


Դե եթե նայում ենք որպես համարժեք օրինակներ՝ ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց ես կողպեքի օրինակն ուրիշ կոնտեքստում էի բերել, որ ցանկացած հանցագործության, տականքության ու եսիմ ինչի համար ցանկության դեպքում կարելի ա ոչ թե բուն պատճառն ուսումնասիրել, այլ կողքից խելոք դատողություններ անել «խորությամբ նայելու» ու դետալներին ուշադրություն դարձնելու մասին՝ շեղվելով բուն արարքից, իրադարձությունից:

----------


## Dayana

Ես, իմ համար, էշի ականջում քնած, էս թեման էլ աչքի տակ ընկնելիս կարդում եմ «Ամանորյա Թոդի» պատմություն, ու մտածում, որ ինչ-որ մուլտի մասին ա, պետք ա Չուկին զգուշացնել, որ մուլտը հոգեբանության բաժնում ա բացված, հանկարծ բացում եմ թեման ու ․․․ լավ էր էշի ականջում մնայի։

Աստված էս աղջկան հոգին լուսավորի։

Քանի որ թեման հոգեբանության բաժնում ա, մի քիչ  թեմայից շեղված «միտք» ունեմ։

Երբ խոսք ա գնում «ճնշված» երեխայի մասին, հատկապես աղջիկ, բոլորը չգիտես ինչու որոշում են, որ ծիծիկներն են մեղավոր, բայց մենք բոլորս էլ դպրոց ենք գնացել, ու մեզանից շատերին դպրոցում այս ու այն պատճառներով նեղացրել են։ Շատերը, ովքեր լավ են սովորում, անդադար ծաղրուծանակի են ենթարկվում իրենց «ժամանակակից» դասարանցիների կողմից, շատերն, ովքեր չունեն իդեալական արտաքին, չեն շպարվում ու «Դուլսե Ղաբանա» պայուսակ չունեն, դպրոցական միջոցառումներին չեն հրավիրվում, նրանց կողքին չեն նստում և այլն, ու դեռահասության շրջանի էդ ճնշումները բերում են նրան, որ մենք ունենում ենք թերի հասարակություն, որտեղ մարդիկ իրար միս են ուտում ու երբեք ոչնչից չեն գոհանում (վառ օրինակը մեր քաղաքական այրերն են):

Խնդիրն իմ աչքին էսքան ծայրահեղ չէր երևա, եթե ամեն ինչ վերջանար դպրոցից, որտեղից մենք բոլորս էլ ի վերջո ազատվում ենք (կանխավ ասեմ, որ ինձ դպրոցում ոչ մեկ չի նեղացրել, ես բոլորի կողմից սիրված էի, բոլորից լավ էի սովորում և այլն), բայց արի ու տես, որ էս երևույթը չի ավարտվում 16 տարեկանում, այլ շարունակվում ա։ Նմանատիպ դեպքեր են տեղի ունենում նաև համալսարաններում, սուտի «զագսանման» օֆիսներում, որտեղ սովորում ու աշխատում են մարդիկ, ովքեր սեփական ոչնչությունը կոծկելու համար միակ եղանակ են տեսնում ուրիշի անհատականությունը տրորելը։ Մեր ընտանիքի ընկերներից մեկի երեխան, մի ծայրահեղ համեստ ու խելացի աղջիկ, ով ընդունվել էր մեր «իբր թե» խելոք ինսիտուտը (պոլիտեխ), երկրորդ թե երրորդ կուրսից հետո հրաժարվեց դասի գնալ, որից հետո սկսեց վախենալ  տանը մենակ տեղաշարժվելուց, իսկ հետո ընկավ մի էնպիսի ընկճախտի մեջ, որի դեմ բուժում չէր երևում։ Երկար «բուժումից» հետո երեխան նորից վերադարձավ կյանք։ Էդ բուժման առյուծի բաժինն իր հրաշալի ծնողներինն է, ովքեր ամեն կերպ աջակցում էին երեխային, ու հիմա նա շարունակում է ուսումը։ Երբ փորձեցի հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ պատճառով էր երեխան նման վիճակի հասել, ուղղակի էշացել էի։ Պարզվում է, քանի որ էս մեր երեխեն հարուստ պապայի լկստված աղջիկ չէ ու չի ապրում քաղաքի կենտրոնում (իսկ քաղաք Հայաստանում միայն Երևանն է), իր մի քանի չստացված կուրսընկերուհիներ դադարել են երեխի հետ որևէ կապ ունենալուց, ու երեխան էնքան է մենակ մնացել, էնքան է ընկճվել, որ սկսել է ինքն իրենից վախենալ։ 

Փառք Աստծո, էս երեխան կարղացել է հաղթահարել էդ ճգնաժամը, ինչը էնքան էլ միանշանակ չի, բայց քանի՜ էսպիսի դեպք կա մեր շրջապատում։

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Ariadna (26.10.2012), Arpine (26.10.2012), Chuk (26.10.2012), erexa (26.10.2012), keyboard (27.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Rhayader (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (26.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Արէա (26.10.2012), Տրիբուն (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Dayana* ջան, երբ խոսքը գնում է պապայի բալիկների մասին, ապա բուհերից՝ պոլիտեխնիկում, դրանց քանակությունը փոքր ա  :Secret:  ընդհակառակը, բոլոր ոչ այնքան ունևոր մարդիկ պոլիտեխնիկում են սովորում՝ էժանության պատճառով  :Smile: 
հաստատ ինքը շաաաատ համեստ ա պահել իրան, որ դրանք տենց առիթավորվել են  :Shok: 
Ու հավատա իմ հետ էլ շատ չէին շփվում: Եթե ես չսկսեի զրույցը, ապա հաստատ ոչ մեկը չէր խոսա հետս: Ու մինչև հիմա էլ իմ բոլոր ընկերները տենց են, եթե ես չզանգեմ, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի զանգի, թեկուզ մեռնելուց էլ լինեմ  :Sad: 
բայց թու-թու-թու նման խնդիրներ ես չունեմ  :Tongue: 

Հ. Գ.
իսկական գլամուր աղջկան եթե անվանեն պոլիտեխնիկցի, իրան վիրավորված կզգա: Քո պատմածի դեպքում հաստատ գեղի գլամուրներն են եղել  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (26.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խոստովանեմ, որ թեման կարդալու շարժառիթ հանդիսացան վիրավորական գրառումները: Փորձեցի հասկանալ` ինչքանով էին հիմնավոր տղայի կողմից աղջկան ուղղված վիրավորական գրառումները: Անգամ կարդալուց հետո կարծում եմ, որ կարելի էր և այլ կերպ պատասխանել` առանց նման ծայրաստիճան վիրավորանքների:

Շատ ցավալի ու դատապարտելի դեպք է, որն ուղղակի արդարացնել հնարավոր չէ` ոչ հագուստի պարագայում, ոչ շպարի, ոչ էլ լուսանկարի առկայության: Եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ նայենք, հոլիվուդյան աստղերին հերթով պիտի դրդենք ինքնասպանության:

Ես բոլոր հանցագործություններում առաջինը փնտրում եմ հասարակության մեղքը: Բազմաթիվ դաժան սպանությունների մասին եմ կարդացել, որոնք ուղղակի չէին լինի, եթե հասարակությունը (բոլոր շերտերով հանդերձ) ժամանակին արձագանքեր: Տվյալ դեպքում խեղճ երեխայի սխալը եղել էր ինչ-որ լուսանկար համացանցում ունենալը: Բայց արժե՞ր արդյոք դրա համար նրան քարկոծել ու դրդել ինքնասպանության: Անկախ քրիստոնյա լինել-չլինելուց` բոլորս շատ լավ գիտենք, որ մարդ սխալական է, կատարյալ ոչինչ ու ոչ ոք չկա, այն էլ` երեխայի դեպքում: Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այս ամենը կատարվել է առաջադեմ համարվող Կանադայում, առնվազն զարմանալի է. այնտեղ պիտի որ նմանօրինակ լուսանկարների պակաս չլինի` անկախ տարիքից:

Ես որ սկսեցի թեման կարդալ Սլիմի դեպքը միանգամից մտքիս եկավ. երեկվա պես հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էր էդ աղջիկը իրար խառնվել` ինչ-որ չինքնահաստատվածի պատճառով: Իր գրառումը կարդալուց անմիջապես հետո բացեցի մեյլս ու ջնջեցի բոլոր նամակները, որոնք լուսանկարներ էին պարունակում. ու կարևոր չէ, որ այնտեղ լրիվ նորմալ լուսանկարներ էին, ուղղակի այն փաստը, որ կարող են էլ. փոստը կոտրել ու բոլոր տվյալները գողանալ, ինձ էլ խառնեց իրար:


Քանի որ շատ խոսվեց երևույթի կանխման, բացառման մասին և նույնիսկ երեխայի հնարավոր մեղքի մասին, մի-երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ:

Հագուստը նման դեպքերում ամենավերջին տեղերից մեկում է: Կարևորը կեցվածքն է, վարքը: Իմ վերջին դպրոցում ազատ հագուստ էր, կարելի էր անգամ շպարված գնալ, բայց թող ինչ-որ տղա փորձեր անշնորհք արտահայտություն իրեն թույլ տալ. աղջիկներն էլ ամուսնացան համալսարանը ավարտելուց հետո կամ դեռ չեն էլ մտածում դրա մասին: Իսկ առաջին դպրոցումս, ուր մազերը սանրելն անգամ համարվում էր գեղեցկության սրահից նոր դուրս եկած, աղջիկները ամուսնացան դեռ 10-րդ դասարանը չավարտած: Հիմա ո՞ր աղջիկներն էին ասում` "արի, պատրաստ եմ"  :LOL:  Դրանից բացի այս աղջկա հագուստը շատ ավելի համեստ է այսօր Հայաստանում մեր աղջիկների կրած հագուստից:
Օրինակը չէի ուզում ինձ վրա բերել, բայց էս դեպքում ուրիշի վրա օրինակ բերելն էլ ճիշտ չի լինի: Այն դիտարկումը, որ երեխան 15 տարեկանում դատարկ թուղթ է, որ 20-ից նոր "ինքնակառավարվում է" թե ինչ, չեմ համաձայնի, որովհետև անգամ 5 տարեկանում ես ինքս ինձ վրա պարտականություններ էի դրել, պատասխանատվություն էի զգում` որոշ հարցերում: Էլ չասեմ 15 տարեկանի մասին, երբ որ արդեն ինքներս էինք փորձում այս երեխային ծաղրողների նմաններին որոշ բաներ հասկացնել: Նման դեպքեր անգամ համալսարանում հազվադեպ չեն: Ամեն ինչ գալիս է աշխարհընկալումից, թե երեխան ինչ միջավայրում է մեծացել, ինչ արժեքներ են իր ծնողները դավանել. երեխայի համար առաջին օրինակը հենց իր ծնողներն են: Ամանդայի դեպքում ծնողները բաժանված էին, բայց անգամ այս դեպքում նրա հանդեպ այս մեծ անուշադրությունը արդարացում չունի: Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի անհրաժեշտություն է նրան ինքնասպանության դրդողներին քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը:

Այն, որ ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ նման շանտաժներից, մասամբ չեմ համաձայնի, որովհետև դա ճիշտ է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե հաշվի առնենք ֆոտոշոփի իրողությունը  :Jpit: : Միշտ էլ կարելի է ցանկացած էլեկտրոնային շփման միջոց հասանելի դարձնել բացառապես ծանոթ մարդկանց համար: Կիբեռ-տականքները միշտ էլ աջ ու ձախ նամակները կուղարկեն, բայց եթե անարձագանք մնան, ոչինչ էլ չի լինի: Որ չասեք, թե մեծ-մեծ խոսում է, ասեմ, որ 13 տարեկանից օգտվում եմ ինտերնետից: Մինչև հիմա նման խնդիր չեմ ունեցել: Ու եթե անգամ ինչ-որ մեկը իմ նկարով փորձի (բախտը փորձի) սոց. ցանցերում պրոֆիլներ բացել ու իրան եսիմ ինչեր թույլ տալ, ինձ ճանաչող ոչ մի մարդ չի հավատա, որ էդ ես եմ, իսկ այդ քայլի հեղինակը դաժանաբար կպատժվի, որ մյուս տականքների համար դաս լինի: Ինձ ոչ ոք չի կարող շանտաժի ենթարկել, այն էլ` նկարներով  :Jpit: :

Այստեղ ինքնասպանության թեման էլ է կարևոր: Հայաստանում վերջերս ահագնացող թվով այս երևույթը ինձ շատ է անհանգստացնում: Մի՞թե մարդիկ այդքան անպաշտպան են դարձել, մի՞թե այլևս կյանքի ընթացքում որևէ նպատակ չի մնացել, որին կցանկանային հասնել: Ինքնասպանության գնում է այն մարդը, ով թույլ պաշտպանական մեխանիզմներ ունի, սկզբունքային նպատակներ չունի: տվյալ դեպքում Ամանդայի հոգեբանները պետք է հասկացած լինեին էդ երեխայի ծանր հոգեբանական ու ճնշված վիճակը և ապրելու նպատակ ներշնչեին, հասկացնեին, որ իր ապաքինմամբ, իր հետագա կյանքով նա կարող է "պատժել" իրեն նվաստացողներին: Եթե մարդը լինի ուժեղ և կամային, նրան ինքնասպանության հասցնելը գրեթե բացառվում է:

Չուկ ջան, կարդացի սեմինարներիդ մասին, ապրեք  :Smile: : Պետք է երեխաներին բացատրել, որ բացի դրականից, որը քաղում են համացանցից, կա նաև շատ բացասական կետերի մի ամբողջություն, ու միգուցե այդ բացասականը իրենք ընկալում են որպես դրական: Երեխաները համացանցում պետք է առաջնորդվեն այն նույն սկզբունքով, ինչ` դրսում` "անծանոթ ձյաձյայի հետ չի կարելի խոսել"  :Jpit:   :Smile: :

----------

Արևհատիկ (26.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012)

----------


## shatboyov

Ես կարամ ձեզ հավատցնեմ, որ պոլիտեխնիկում էդպիսի բաներ չկան, էդ մասնավոր դեպք ու չարժի ընդհանրացնել: Ես պոլիտեխնիկի շրջանավարտ եմ, բավականին շփումներ ու ծանոթություններ եմ ունեցել տարբեր ֆակուլտետների ուսանողների հետ,  ու կարամ միայն ասեմ, որ դա կապված ա եղել  էդ աղջկա հոգեբանական կերտվածքից: Մի քիչ միամիտ ա լինում, մի քիչ սենտիմենտալ, պլյուս նոր կյանք նոր միջավայր, խամություն ես կողմ են կողմ, ու դեպրեսիան պատրաստա: Ինչևիցե Ամանդայի ու նմանատիպ դեպքերում մեղավորները, կարծում եմ ծնողներն են:  :Cool:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Բայց եթե հենց մեր հասարկության մեջ էսքան շատ են  Ամանդային հասկացողներն ու չքննադատողները, իր շրջապատում ոչ մեկ չի եղե՞լ, որ աղջկա կողքին լինի… :Think: 
Ողջ հասարակությունը դուրս ա եկել իրա դեմ ու մեկը չի՞ եղել , որ իրան կարեկցի, հասկանա, օգնի

----------

Rhayader (27.10.2012), Ripsim (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բայց եթե հենց մեր հասարկության մեջ էսքան շատ են  Ամանդային հասկացողներն ու չքննադատողները, իր շրջապատում ոչ մեկ չի եղե՞լ, որ աղջկա կողքին լինի…
> Ողջ հասարակությունը դուրս ա եկել իրա դեմ ու մեկը չի՞ եղել , որ իրան կարեկցի, հասկանա, օգնի


Ամանդան ակումբ չէր մտնում  :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (28.10.2012), Arpine (26.10.2012), Jarre (26.10.2012), Ruby Rue (27.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.10.2012), VisTolog (28.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012), Ուլուանա (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

Քվեարկեք Ամանդայի մահվան մեջ մեղավոր կիբերհանցագործին դատելու օգտին  :Smile: 
http://bit.ly/UJF8fx

----------


## Նետ

Չհոգնեցի՞ք Տոդի Ամանդից: 
Ես ավելի շատ ցավում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են ապրել, բայց ինչ որ դժբախտ պատահարի, կամ հիվանդության զոհ են դառնում: Ավելի լավ է մեր էներգիան ծաղսենք մեր հայրենակցի՝ Նելլի Ադամյանի կյանքը փրկելու համար:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չհոգնեցի՞ք Տոդի Ամանդից:


Փաստորեն էնքան հոգնեցուցիչ էր, որ չհասցրեցիր անգամ աղջկա անունը հիշել:




> Ես ավելի շատ ցավում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են ապրել, բայց ինչ որ դժբախտ պատահարի, կամ հիվանդության զոհ են դառնում: Ավելի լավ է մեր էներգիան ծաղսենք մեր հայրենակցի՝ Նելլի Ադամյանի կյանքը փրկելու համար:


Գրելուց լավ կլիներ նաեւ գրեիր, թե ինչով է հնարավոր օգնել նշածդ անձնավորությանը:
Ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, որ ակումբի այս թեմայում քննարկմանը մասնակցելու փոխարեն հնարավոր լինի նույն էներգիան ծախսելով մարդու կյանք փրկել:

----------

Chuk (27.10.2012), Moonwalker (27.10.2012), Rhayader (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (27.10.2012), shatboyov (28.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.10.2012), Աթեիստ (27.10.2012), Արէա (27.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012), Ուլուանա (27.10.2012), Տրիբուն (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ցավալի պատմություն է։ Մտքովս անցավ, թե էս ի՞նչ անտեր երկրում է ապրել... Հետո նայեմ, Կանադայի մասին է խոսքը... Դե ամեն դեղին ու փայլուն բան չի, որ ոսկի է։
Ինձ թվում է հետևյալը` աղջկա արարքները թերևս անխոհեմ են։ Բայց հասարակության համար վտանգավոր չեն։ Դեռահասին բնորոշ իմպուլսիվ բաներ է արել, բայց ոչ սարսափելի, գրեթե բոլորն էլ դեռահաս ժամանակ ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի տասնյակ տարբեր տեսակի էշություններ անում են, ինչպես ասենք արել է օրինակ տողերիս հեղինակը։
Այն կեղտի կտորների արարքները, որոնք ինքնահաստատվել են օգտվելով աղջկա նաիվությունից, փաստորեն հասարակության համար վտանգավոր են` բարոյապես խոցել են աղջկան ու հասցրել ինքնասպանության։ Ինձ թվում է ոստիկանությունը այստեղ լուրջ բացթողում է արել, մասնավորապես աղջկա անձնական կյանքի իրավունքը ոտնահարվել է, ոտնահարողը չի պատժվել, աղջիկը չի կարողացել արգելափակել իր անձնական ինֆորմացիայի տարածման աղբյուրը։ 
Մյուս կողմից էլ *մարդ* չի գտնվել, որ աղջկան հոգեբանորեն մշակեր, որ աղջիկը թեթև տաներ այս խնդիրը, ու համակերպվեր որ իր կրծքերը ինտերնետում ֆռֆռում են, ու որ մենակ իր կրծքերը չեն, ինտերնետը լիքն է կրծքերով ու ոչ միայն, ինչպես նաև, որ «հասարակության» կարծիքի զոհ չի կարելի լինել, երբեմն պատահում են այդպիսի աղետ–շրջապատներ, որտեղ թվում է թե բոլորը նորմալ են, իսկ դու` շիզոֆրենիկ, այնինչ իրականում կարող է հակառակը լինել։

Թե ինչու են որոշ կեղտեր այդպես ինքնահաստատվում... ինձ թվում է դաստիարակության խնդիրներ են։
Ինձ համար զարմանալի է Կանադայի ոստիկանության պահվածքը։ Հանցագործ անգործություն փաստորեն։
Ես կուզեի, որ ինտերնետով շփվելը կկանոնակարգվեր օրենքով։

----------

Ambrosine (28.10.2012), Arpine (27.10.2012), Chuk (27.10.2012), Moonwalker (27.10.2012), Rhayader (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (27.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (27.10.2012), Արէա (27.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012), Տրիբուն (27.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Քվեարկեք Ամանդայի մահվան մեջ մեղավոր կիբերհանցագործին դատելու օգտին 
> http://bit.ly/UJF8fx


Դա կիբեռհանցագործին դատելու քվեարկություն չի, այլ ծաղրողներին ու ինտերնետով հալածողներին: Ի գիտություն: Մյուս չափազանցությունն է:




> Չհոգնեցի՞ք *Տոդի Ամանդից*: 
> Ես ավելի շատ ցավում եմ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր ուզում են ապրել, բայց ինչ որ դժբախտ պատահարի, կամ հիվանդության զոհ են դառնում: Ավելի լավ է մեր էներգիան ծաղսենք մեր հայրենակցի՝ Նելլի Ադամյանի կյանքը փրկելու համար:


Զուտ քրիստոնեական հարգանք մահացած երեխայի, երեխաների նկատմամբ sextortion-ի ու bullying-ի երևույթների նկատմամբ:

Նելլի Ադամյանի առումով, Նելլին մի 22 տարեկան աղջիկ է, որի մոտ սուր լեյկոզ է ձևավորվել ու հիմա բուժում է անցնում Մոսկվայում, առավել մանրամասն կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ: Բայց, ասենք, Նելլիի խնդրի առկայությունը չի նշանակում, որ պետք է աշխարհի բոլոր խնդիրները մոռանալ, էլի:

----------

Chuk (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (27.10.2012), Աթեիստ (27.10.2012), Արէա (27.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դա կիբեռհանցագործին դատելու քվեարկություն չի, այլ ծաղրողներին ու ինտերնետով հալածողներին: Ի գիտություն: Մյուս չափազանցությունն է:


Google translate-ով թարգմանելուց տենց հասկացա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rhayader

> Google translate-ով թարգմանելուց տենց հասկացա


 :Smile:  պատահում է:

----------


## erexa

> Բայց եթե հենց մեր հասարկության մեջ էսքան շատ են  Ամանդային հասկացողներն ու չքննադատողները, իր շրջապատում ոչ մեկ չի եղե՞լ, որ աղջկա կողքին լինի…
> Ողջ հասարակությունը դուրս ա եկել իրա դեմ ու մեկը չի՞ եղել , որ իրան կարեկցի, հասկանա, օգնի


Ես ինչպես հասկացա Ամանդայի հիմնական շրջապատում եղել են՝ իր համադասարանցիներն ու դպրոցի երեխաները: Դասարանում կամ դպրոցում միշտ լինում են էսպես ասած, «ուժեղ երեխաներ» որոնք կարողանում են մի ամբողջ խումբ իրենցով անել: Հնարավո՞ր է, որ Ամանդայի շրջապատում էլ են եղել նման երեխաներ, որոնք չեն ծաղրել կամ չեն ցանկացել ծաղրել նրան, բայց վախեցել են Ամանդային պաշտպանել և լինել նրա կողքին: Իսկ նման հոգեբանական ճնշումն՝ այն էլ 2 անգամ, բավական է եղել կոտրված ընտանիքի աղջկան հասցնել ինքնասպանության:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցավալի պատմություն է։ Մտքովս անցավ, թե էս ի՞նչ անտեր երկրում է ապրել... Հետո նայեմ, Կանադայի մասին է խոսքը... Դե ամեն դեղին ու փայլուն բան չի, որ ոսկի է։
> Ինձ թվում է հետևյալը` աղջկա արարքները թերևս անխոհեմ են։ Բայց հասարակության համար վտանգավոր չեն։ Դեռահասին բնորոշ իմպուլսիվ բաներ է արել, բայց ոչ սարսափելի, գրեթե բոլորն էլ դեռահաս ժամանակ ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի տասնյակ տարբեր տեսակի էշություններ անում են, ինչպես ասենք արել է օրինակ տողերիս հեղինակը։
> Այն կեղտի կտորների արարքները, որոնք ինքնահաստատվել են օգտվելով աղջկա նաիվությունից, փաստորեն հասարակության համար վտանգավոր են` բարոյապես խոցել են աղջկան ու հասցրել ինքնասպանության։ Ինձ թվում է ոստիկանությունը այստեղ լուրջ բացթողում է արել, մասնավորապես աղջկա անձնական կյանքի իրավունքը ոտնահարվել է, ոտնահարողը չի պատժվել, աղջիկը չի կարողացել արգելափակել իր անձնական ինֆորմացիայի տարածման աղբյուրը։ 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ *մարդ* չի գտնվել, որ աղջկան հոգեբանորեն մշակեր, որ աղջիկը թեթև տաներ այս խնդիրը, ու համակերպվեր որ իր կրծքերը ինտերնետում ֆռֆռում են, ու որ մենակ իր կրծքերը չեն, ինտերնետը լիքն է կրծքերով ու ոչ միայն, ինչպես նաև, որ «հասարակության» կարծիքի զոհ չի կարելի լինել, երբեմն պատահում են այդպիսի աղետ–շրջապատներ, որտեղ թվում է թե բոլորը նորմալ են, իսկ դու` շիզոֆրենիկ, այնինչ իրականում կարող է հակառակը լինել։
> 
> Թե ինչու են որոշ կեղտեր այդպես ինքնահաստատվում... ինձ թվում է դաստիարակության խնդիրներ են։
> Ինձ համար զարմանալի է Կանադայի ոստիկանության պահվածքը։ Հանցագործ անգործություն փաստորեն։
> *Ես կուզեի, որ ինտերնետով շփվելը կկանոնակարգվեր օրենքով։*


Հոբար, սաղ ճիշտ ա, բայց որ սրանց ձեռը ինտերնետով շփվելը օրենքով կանոնակարգելու շանս տվեցիր, հենց թեկուզ Ակումբի կեսը սահմանդրական կարգը բռնությամբ տապալելու հոդվածով մի հինգ տարի կեթա:  :LOL:  Մենակ մի հատ առիթ տուր, ու սահմանը էլ չես կարա գծես, թե ինչն ա կարելի, իսկ ինչը չի կարելի: 

Ինտերնետով շփվելու մշակույթ պիտի կամաց-կամաց ձևովորվի, ու մենակ մեր մոտ չէ, ամբողջ աշխրահում: Բոլորի համար էլ էս ամեն ինչը նոր ա, էս ինֆորմացիոն հասկայական հոսքերը նոր երևույթ են, սոցիալական ցանցերը նորություն են, ու մարդիկ խառնվել են իրար: Մի կողմից բոլորը ուզում են ամեն ինչից օգտվել ու ուզում են որ ամեն ինչը հասանելի լինի, մյուս կողմից վախենում են, քանի որ գիտակցում են վտանգները, բայց չգիտեն թե ինչպես ա պետք դրա դեմն առնել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ ինքը իրա հունով կըկնի իրա տեղը, ու ոչ մի երկրի իշխանություններին պետք չի առիթ տալ, որ սկսեն էս ոլորտն էլ օրենքով կանոնակարգել: Հերիք ա մի հատ նախադեպ լինի, ու հաշվի ինտերնետի ու Հ1-երի մեջ տարբերությունը կվերանա:

----------

Chuk (27.10.2012), Mephistopheles (27.10.2012), Rhayader (27.10.2012), Sambitbaba (27.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.10.2012), Աթեիստ (27.10.2012), Հայկօ (27.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հոբար, սաղ ճիշտ ա, բայց որ սրանց ձեռը ինտերնետով շփվելը օրենքով կանոնակարգելու շանս տվեցիր, հենց թեկուզ Ակումբի կեսը սահմանդրական կարգը բռնությամբ տապալելու հոդվածով մի հինգ տարի կեթա:  Մենակ մի հատ առիթ տուր, ու սահմանը էլ չես կարա գծես, թե ինչն ա կարելի, իսկ ինչը չի կարելի: 
> 
> Ինտերնետով շփվելու մշակույթ պիտի կամաց-կամաց ձևովորվի, ու մենակ մեր մոտ չէ, ամբողջ աշխրահում: Բոլորի համար էլ էս ամեն ինչը նոր ա, էս ինֆորմացիոն հասկայական հոսքերը նոր երևույթ են, սոցիալական ցանցերը նորություն են, ու մարդիկ խառնվել են իրար: Մի կողմից բոլորը ուզում են ամեն ինչից օգտվել ու ուզում են որ ամեն ինչը հասանելի լինի, մյուս կողմից վախենում են, քանի որ գիտակցում են վտանգները, բայց չգիտեն թե ինչպես ա պետք դրա դեմն առնել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ ինքը իրա հունով կըկնի իրա տեղը, ու ոչ մի երկրի իշխանություններին պետք չի առիթ տալ, որ սկսեն էս ոլորտն էլ օրենքով կանոնակարգել: Հերիք ա մի հատ նախադեպ լինի, ու հաշվի ինտերնետի ու Հ1-երի մեջ տարբերությունը կվերանա:


Իրանում, Չինաստանում կարծեմ անում են… լրիվ համաձայն եմ… չես կարա մի հանցագործի պատճառով մի ամբողջ activity կանոնակարգես… սա մենակ տենց երկրներին չի վերաբերվում՝ ամեն երկիր էլ կարա տենց դառնա…

----------

Rhayader (27.10.2012), Տրիբուն (28.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Քիմմաքրում:*

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2012), Rhayader (28.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2012), Տրիբուն (28.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման վերաբացվում է: Ափսոս, ջնջված մի քանի տասնյակ գրառումների մեջ կային արժեքավոր մտքեր, սակայն հաշվի առնելով թեմայից շեղվածությունը, դրանցում վիրավորական ձևակերպումները, որոշ դեպքերում ծաղրը, ինչպես նաև իմ ժամանակի խիստ սղությունը՝ դրանք բոլորն առանձնացնելու, զտելու համար, այդ բոլոր արժեքավոր մտքերը ջնջվեցին ողջ զանգվածի հետ միասին: Տեղեկացնեմ, որ Keyboard-ը չափազանց մոտ է բաժնից արգելափակմանը. սույն թեմայում արդեն երկրորդ անգամ նրա բուռն կերպով մտնելուց ու վեճ հրահրելուց հետո թեման դարձավ կռվի հարթակ, երբ մնացած ժամանակներում թեկուզ խիստ տարաձայնությունների, թեկուզ կոնֆլիկտի պարագայում, այն մնում էր «տանելի մակարդակում», սահմանը չէր անցկացվում: Արգելափակմանը մոտ է նաև Mephistopheles-ը: Կոչ եմ անում մնալ նորմալ քննարկման սահմանում, թեման չվերածել պատերազմի հարթակի:*

----------

Ariadna (29.10.2012), Rhayader (28.10.2012), Sambitbaba (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (28.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2012), Տրիբուն (28.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես կարծշում եմ որ Ամանդային մեղադրելը կրծքերի ցուցադրման մեջ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ… դա այն հանցանքը չէ որի համար արժեր մարդուն հասցնել ինքնասպանության ու հաշվի առնելով Ամանդայի երիտասարդ տարիքն ու խոցելի վիճակը նրան մեղադրելը սխալ եմ համարում…

Հ.Գ. այնուամենայնիվ Ամանդայի կրծքերի լուսանկարները այն սահմռկեցուցիչ տեսարանները չեն որի համար նա կարող էր դատապարտվել անգամ մեր բարոյական արժեքները կրող անհատների կողմից…

----------

Arpine (28.10.2012), Freeman (28.10.2012), Rhayader (28.10.2012), Sambitbaba (28.10.2012), Աթեիստ (28.10.2012), Տրիբուն (28.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս 6 գրառում ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Վաղը Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող Սուր անկյուն հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում խոսելու են նաև մի դեպքի մասին, երբ ծննդաբերող մայրը 13 տարեկան է: Նա զոհ է դարձել սեռական բռնության: Անկեղծ ասած` չիմացա համացանցի միջոցով է այդ երեխային գտել, թե ոչ, ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր թեմա է: Հաղորդումը ժամը 22:00-ին է` Երևանի ժամանակով:

----------


## Rhayader

Արդեն հասանք բռնաբարության թեմային:

----------


## Սելավի

Հիմնականում  այս  կատարված  երևույթը  մենք  ընդհամենը    երկու  կողմից   ենք      քննարկվում,  ոմանք  մեղադրում  են  Ամանդային,  ոմանք   հասարակությանը,  ոմանք  էլ  այն  մարդուն,  ով  դրթեց  Ամանդային  կատարելու  այդ  արարքը:
Մենք  ամեն  մեկս,  մեր  ունեցած  գիտակցական   արժեհամակարգից   ելնելով  ենք  երևույթները  պիտակավորում:   Ոմանց  համար  բարոյականությունը  ունի  հստակ  ընդգծված  սահմաններ,  որից  դուրս  ցանկացած  երևույթ  դիտարկվում  է  անբարոյականություն:  Ես  հարգում  եմ  այդ  մարդկանց  տեսակետը,  ինչպես  նաև  հարգում  եմ  այն  մարդկանց  տեսակետը,  որոնց  համար  բարոյականությունը  մեկ  այլ   արժեհամակարգից  է  դիտարկվում,  կամ  իսպառ  բացակայում  է  բարոյական  կամ    անբարոյական  պիտակը:
Կարծում  եմ  ժամանակակաից  մարդկությունը   մինչև  այսքանն  է  կարողանում    վերլուծել  համապատասխան  երևույթները,  և  վերջում  գալ  եզրակացության,  եթե  վերջինս  հաջողվի:
 Սակայն  գոյություն  ունի  բարձրագույն  իմաստություն,  որը  հասանելի  է  ցանկացած  մարդու,  ով  որ  կցանկանա  իմանալ  ավելին,  քան  փորձում   է  տրամաբանել  մարդու  ուղեղը:
Հիմա  կփորձեմ   այս  երևույթը  մեկ  այլ  տեսանկյունից  ներկայացնել,  և  ընդհանրապես  կարևոր  չէ,  այն  կնդունվի  այս  թեման  քննարկողների  կողմից   թե  ոչ:  Ես  պարզապես  ներքին  մղում  եմ  զգում  այն  այստեղ  գրելու,  դրա  համար  էլ  հիմա  կշարադրեմ  ասելիքս,  և  թող  ամեն  մեկը  ինքը  իր  ներսում  վերլուծի  այս  ինֆորմացիան:   
Երբ  Երկիր  մոլորակում  խախտվում  է  «բարձրադիր» և  «ցածրադիր»  էներգիաների  բալանսը,  հոգևոր տարածաչափությունից   պայմանավորված,  այս  մոլորակ  են  մարմնավորվում  բարձրադիր  հրեշտակներ,  որպեսզի  կատարեն  այնպիսի  մի  արարք,  որը  հնարավորություն  կտա  մարդկությանը,  իրենց  սրտերի  միջոցով,  տիեզերքից  բարձրադիր  էներգիաների  հոսք  ապահովեն  դեպի  Երկիր  մոլորակ,  բալանսը  պահպանելու  համար:   Սերն  ու  կարեկցանքը  ամենաբարձր  հաճախականություն  ունեցող   էներգիաներն  են:  Ամանդան  և  իր  խաղընկերը  այն  հրեշտակներն  էին,  որոնք  հանուն  մարդկության,  այս  բեմում խաղացին  այդ՝  մարդկության  չափանիշներով  «անբարոյական»,  կամ  մի  գուցէ  «դաժան»  դրվագը:   Սակայն  նրանք  կարողացան  բազմամիլիոն  քարացած  սրտերի  ստիպել,  որ  իրենց     միջով  հոսի  տիեզերական  ամենավեհ  էներգիան՝  սերն  ու  կարեկցանքը,  որը  անհրաժեշտ  էր  Երկիր  մոլորակին  և  իր  բնակիչներին:    
Ահա  նաև  այսպես  է  տիեզերքը  բալանսավորում  այն  տարածքները,  որտեղի  բնակիչները  դեռ  քնի  մեջ  են,  և  չգիտակցելով,  իրենց    մտքերով  և  արարքներով      ամբողջ  մթնոլորտը  լցնում  են  ցածրադիր  և  կործանարար  էներգիաներով: 
Մարդկության  աշխարհում  մի  գեղեցկատես  աղջնակ  է  մահացել,  աստվածային  աշխարհում  հրեշտակն  է  տուն  վերադարձել,  իր  առաքելությունը  կատարած,  մարդկության    սրտերում  սեր  ու  կարեկցանք  տարածած:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.10.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոբար, սաղ ճիշտ ա, բայց որ սրանց ձեռը ինտերնետով շփվելը օրենքով կանոնակարգելու շանս տվեցիր, հենց թեկուզ Ակումբի կեսը սահմանդրական կարգը բռնությամբ տապալելու հոդվածով մի հինգ տարի կեթա:  Մենակ մի հատ առիթ տուր, ու սահմանը էլ չես կարա գծես, թե ինչն ա կարելի, իսկ ինչը չի կարելի: 
> 
> Ինտերնետով շփվելու մշակույթ պիտի կամաց-կամաց ձևովորվի, ու մենակ մեր մոտ չէ, ամբողջ աշխրահում: Բոլորի համար էլ էս ամեն ինչը նոր ա, էս ինֆորմացիոն հասկայական հոսքերը նոր երևույթ են, սոցիալական ցանցերը նորություն են, ու մարդիկ խառնվել են իրար: Մի կողմից բոլորը ուզում են ամեն ինչից օգտվել ու ուզում են որ ամեն ինչը հասանելի լինի, մյուս կողմից վախենում են, քանի որ գիտակցում են վտանգները, բայց չգիտեն թե ինչպես ա պետք դրա դեմն առնել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ ինքը իրա հունով կըկնի իրա տեղը, ու ոչ մի երկրի իշխանություններին պետք չի առիթ տալ, որ սկսեն էս ոլորտն էլ օրենքով կանոնակարգել: Հերիք ա մի հատ նախադեպ լինի, ու հաշվի ինտերնետի ու Հ1-երի մեջ տարբերությունը կվերանա:


Ախպերս, արդեն Չուկի ձեռը շանս տվել ենք, ի՞նչ վատ ա, պատկերացրու մոդերատորներ չլինեին։ Նկատի ունեի, կանոնակարգումը այնպես պիտի լինի, որ ինտերնետով շփվելը առաձնապես չտարբերվի կենդանի շփվելուց այն առումով, որ մարդիկ ինտերնետում շփվելիս որոշակի արտոնություններ չզգան և իրար նույնչափ հարգանքով վերաբերվեն, նույնչափ պատասխանատվություն զգան, ինչպես կվերաբերվեին կենդանի շփվելիս։ Այստեղ ես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում և տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում թե ինչու իրականում կարելի է սահմաններ գծել, իսկ վիրտուալում՝ ոչ։
Կարող եմ գուշակել, ապագայում ինտերնետ կայքերում գրանցվելիս անձը հաստատող էլեկտրոնային փաստաթուղթ է պահանջվելու, տակ շտո տարբեր մականունների տակ վարչապետին հայհոյելու փոխարեն ստիպված հանդես կգաք կոնստրուկտիվ առաջարկներով կամ դեստրուկտիվ բողոքներով :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (28.10.2012), Freeman (28.10.2012), keyboard (28.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ախպերս, արդեն Չուկի ձեռը շանս տվել ենք, ի՞նչ վատ ա, պատկերացրու մոդերատորներ չլինեին։ Նկատի ունեի, կանոնակարգումը այնպես պիտի լինի, որ ինտերնետով շփվելը առաձնապես չտարբերվի կենդանի շփվելուց այն առումով, որ մարդիկ ինտերնետում շփվելիս որոշակի արտոնություններ չզգան և իրար նույնչափ հարգանքով վերաբերվեն, նույնչափ պատասխանատվություն զգան, ինչպես կվերաբերվեին կենդանի շփվելիս։ Այստեղ ես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում և տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում թե ինչու իրականում կարելի է սահմաններ գծել, իսկ վիրտուալում՝ ոչ։
> Կարող եմ գուշակել, ապագայում ինտերնետ կայքերում գրանցվելիս անձը հաստատող էլեկտրոնային փաստաթուղթ է պահանջվելու, տակ շտո տարբեր մականունների տակ վարչապետին հայհոյելու փոխարեն ստիպված հանդես կգաք կոնստրուկտիվ առաջարկներով կամ դեստրուկտիվ բողոքներով


Որ Չինաստանում հնարավոր լինի քննադատել պետությունը, Իրանում՝ կրոնը, ԱՄՆ-ում՝ LSD-ի ազդեցությունը, Ռուսաստանում՝ Պուտինի ու Աստվածածնի բարդ հարաբերությունները, և այլ խոսքի ազատության արտահայտումներ: Մի հատ էլ արգելեք Darknet-ը:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպերս, արդեն Չուկի ձեռը շանս տվել ենք, ի՞նչ վատ ա, պատկերացրու մոդերատորներ չլինեին։ Նկատի ունեի, կանոնակարգումը այնպես պիտի լինի, որ ինտերնետով շփվելը առաձնապես չտարբերվի կենդանի շփվելուց այն առումով, որ մարդիկ ինտերնետում շփվելիս որոշակի արտոնություններ չզգան և իրար նույնչափ հարգանքով վերաբերվեն, նույնչափ պատասխանատվություն զգան, ինչպես կվերաբերվեին կենդանի շփվելիս։ Այստեղ ես խնդիր չեմ տեսնում և տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում թե ինչու իրականում կարելի է սահմաններ գծել, իսկ վիրտուալում՝ ոչ։
> Կարող եմ գուշակել, ապագայում ինտերնետ կայքերում գրանցվելիս անձը հաստատող էլեկտրոնային փաստաթուղթ է պահանջվելու, տակ շտո տարբեր մականունների տակ վարչապետին հայհոյելու փոխարեն ստիպված հանդես կգաք կոնստրուկտիվ առաջարկներով կամ դեստրուկտիվ բողոքներով


Իրականում ինտերնետում որոշակի կանոնակարգում կա, որը մասնավորապես սահմանվում ա տվյալ երկրի օրենքներով: Էն, որ օրինակ ակումբում կա մոդերավորում, լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա. յուրաքանչյուր կայք իր տիրոջ սեփականությունն ու ինքն ա որոշում, թե իր կայքում ինչն ա կարելի, ինչը չէ, եթե իհարկե չի հակասում երկրի օրենքներին: Ու արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, թե ինտերնետում օրենքով կանոնակարգման սահմանն ինչքան պետք ա լինի, որովհետև ոչ մեկս էլ չի կասկածում, որ կան պետություններ, ովքեր դա կօգտագործեն կամ ժողովրդին լռեցնելու, կամ էլ նրանց տեղեկատվական հոսքը փակելու, կամ քաղաքական հալածանքներ սկսելու համար (ի դեպ բոլորն էլ այս կամ այն չափով արդեն իսկ կան տարբեր երկրներում): Բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, դրա համար շատ չեմ տարածվում: Առաջարկում եմ հետաքրքրվողներին առանձին թեմա բացել, կքննարկենք:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Վաղը Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող Սուր անկյուն հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում խոսելու են նաև մի դեպքի մասին, երբ ծննդաբերող մայրը 13 տարեկան է: Նա զոհ է դարձել սեռական բռնության: Անկեղծ ասած` չիմացա համացանցի միջոցով է այդ երեխային գտել, թե ոչ, ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր թեմա է: Հաղորդումը ժամը 22:00-ին է` Երևանի ժամանակով:


Չեմ հիշում մի անգամ, ով էր Արմենիան համեմատել սիրամարգի հետ, որը սիրուն արտաքին ունի, բայց երբ սկսում է երգել, սարսափում ես: Թեման հետաքրքիր է, եթե պրոֆեսիոնալ մատուցեն. հուսով եմ իրանց ավանդույթի համաձայն դեմքեր ցույց չեն տա ու անուն ազգանուններ էլ չեն ասի, որովհետեւ հայ հասարակության մի մասը, ինչպես եւ Կանադայինը, մարդկանց կործանելու ու մահվան դուռը հասցնելու վարպետ է:

----------

Ariadna (28.10.2012), Chuk (28.10.2012), Freeman (28.10.2012), Nimra (30.10.2012), Rhayader (28.10.2012), Sambitbaba (29.10.2012), Տրիբուն (28.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իրականում ինտերնետում որոշակի կանոնակարգում կա, որը մասնավորապես սահմանվում ա տվյալ երկրի օրենքներով: Էն, որ օրինակ ակումբում կա մոդերավորում, լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա. յուրաքանչյուր կայք իր տիրոջ սեփականությունն ու ինքն ա որոշում, թե իր կայքում ինչն ա կարելի, ինչը չէ, եթե իհարկե չի հակասում երկրի օրենքներին: Ու արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, թե ինտերնետում օրենքով կանոնակարգման սահմանն ինչքան պետք ա լինի, որովհետև ոչ մեկս էլ չի կասկածում, որ կան պետություններ, ովքեր դա կօգտագործեն կամ ժողովրդին լռեցնելու, կամ էլ նրանց տեղեկատվական հոսքը փակելու, կամ քաղաքական հալածանքներ սկսելու համար (ի դեպ բոլորն էլ այս կամ այն չափով արդեն իսկ կան տարբեր երկրներում): Բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, դրա համար շատ չեմ տարածվում: Առաջարկում եմ հետաքրքրվողներին առանձին թեմա բացել, կքննարկենք:


+ եթե կայքը դուր չի գալիս, միշտ կարելի է այլընտրանք գտնել, էլի: Ի տարբերություն երկրի, երբ այլընտրանքը բերում է լիքը օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ խնդիրների:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպերս, արդեն Չուկի ձեռը շանս տվել ենք, ի՞նչ վատ ա, պատկերացրու մոդերատորներ չլինեին։....


Դրա համար էլ Չուկը կամայականորեն հանել ա վերջին վեց գրառումները, որոնք կարող ա ուղղակի Ամանադայի հետ կապված չէին, բայց ԻՀԿ լրիվ թեմայի մեջ էին: 




> *Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս 6 գրառում ջնջվել է:*


Վիշապ հոպար, ես չեմ բողոքում, կարող ա ճիշտ ա արել, բայց հենց էս էլ վառ օրինակն ա այն բանի, որ հազար ու մի մեկնաբանություն կարող ա լինի, թե ինչն ա ճիշտ ինչն ա սխալ, կամ ինչն ա կարելի, ինչը չի կարելի: Ու ես ամեն դեպքում կխուսափեի իշխանությունների ձեռքը ինտերնետը կարգավորելու քարտ բլանշ տալ:

----------

Ariadna (30.10.2012), Chuk (29.10.2012), Mephistopheles (29.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ֆորում մոդերավորելն ուրիշ ա ինտերնետի վրա ցենզուրա դնելը ուրիշ… մոդերավորումը պարտադիր ա որ բանավեճի ու ֆորումի որդեգրած կանոնները պահպանվեն, դա կարծիքի վրա կանտրոլ չի… նույնն ա որ ասես ֆուտբոլի համար դատավորը պետք ա կամ պեետք չի (իհարկե դատավորը կարա լինի լավ կամ վատ)… իսկ ինտերնետի հսկումը կամ վերահսկումը ենթադրում ա լրիվ ուրիշ բան, դա ազդում ա մարդու խոսքի ազատության վրա… ըստ էության քեզ արգելում են որոշակի մտքեր արտահայտել, որոշակի թեմաներ շոշափել ընդհանրապես ու որ համը հանես կգան հետևիցդ… սա ներառում ա նաև մարդու ինտերնետային ցանկացած գործունեության վերահսկում (առևտուր, նամակագրություն, վճարումներ ու կայքերի այցելություն)

ուղղակի ուզում եմ որ մոդերավորումն ու վերահսկումը իրարից հստակ տարբերենք…

----------

Ariadna (30.10.2012), Chuk (29.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Տրիբուն (29.10.2012)

----------


## Aki

Էնքան հետաքրքիր քննարկում էր  :Smile:  Ես ձեր մեծ մասին պատկերացրեցի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ու եկա այն կարծիքին, որ ձեր հետ դժվար թե ուզենայի հանդիպել երբևէ իրական կյանքում: 
Ճիշտն ասած ես  զբաղվում եմ "Social engineering" -ի հետզոտությամբ ու ձեր քննարկումը ինձ շատ պետք եկավ:
Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր, հայ հասրակությունը ներկայացավ ծայրահեղ մուսուլմանական իր կերպարով՝ "աղջիկը չադրա հագած պիտի ման գա ու պետք ա հետևել երեխու ամեն քայլին": Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի հայերը դեռ կրոնափոխ չեն եղել: Մտածողությամբ բացարձակապես չեք տարբերվում մուսուլմաններից: Հայաստանում էլ է այսպիսի դեպքեր շատ են լինում: Այնպես է ընդուված, որ միշտ զոհին են մեղադրում հանցանքի մեջ  :Smile:  հիասքանչ տակտիկա է: Խոսքեր չունեմ: 
Բոլոր հանցագործություններում միշտ ամբոխն է մեղավոր: Ամբոխն է միշտ արդարացնում հանցագործներին ու դատում անմեղներին: Ամբոխն է վարքի կանոնները սահմանում ու հետո դրանք իսկ դատապարտում: Ամբոխն է ուժեղներին ամեն ինչ թույլ տալիս ու թույլերին ամեն ինչ արգելում: Առանց ամբոխի ոչ մի սիրկայություն երբևէ չի կատարվել: Միշտ այդպես է եղել ու միշտ այդպես է լինելու, որովհետև ամբոխը թույլ է, միշտ կառավարվում է սիրկաների կողմից ու ամբոխը միշտ պսեվդե-բարոյական է: Ամբոխը ժողովրդի արատավոր մտածողության մարմանցումն է: Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք, որ Ռուսաստանում Ատենակալների Դատարանը (որ կազմվում է ոչ իրավաբան, սովորական "փողոցի մարդկանցից") 90% դեպքերում արդարացնում է ռասսայական հողի վրա սպանությունների մեղավորներին: Այո ռուսական ամբոխը կարծում է, որ 9 տարեկան ոչ ռուս աղջկան սպանելը հանցագործություն չէ ու դրա համար մարդուն պատիժ չի հասնում: Դուք հիմա այդ ատենակալներից շատ քիչ եք տարբերվում: Դուք ամբոխ եք: Այս աղջիկը ձեր ձեռքերում շատ ավելի արագ կմեռներ: Դուք մեծ հաճույքով կքաշեիք նրա աթոռը կախվելիս: Դուք դժվար թե հասկանաք, բայց դուք 15 տարեկան երեխա եք սպանել: Դուք մարդասպան եք:
Իմ, ոչ մասնագիտական ու սուբյեկտիվ, կարծիքով այս աղջկան մի շատ կարևոր բան չեն սովորոցրել՝ փախուստ լուժում չէ: Կյանքը լի է պրոբլեմներով, ամենատարբեր խնդիրներով ու սիրկաներով: Պետք է ուժեղ լինել: Պետք չէ փախնել պրոբլեմներից ուրիշ դպրոց կամ քաղաք, որովհետև պրոբլեմներից հնարավոր չի փախնել: Պրոբլեմները քո մեջ են ու դրանք պետք է լուծել: Դու պետք է ուժեղ լինես ու կարողանաս հասնել նրան, որ քեզ հարգեն ու համապատասխան կերպով վերաբերվեն: Կամ էլ այնքան ուժեղ լինես, որ անտարբերության մատնես ամբողջ հասարակությունը: Քո հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը ի սկզբանե վատն է, դու ես վաստակում լավ վերաբերմունք: Հոգեբանի մոտ ուղարկելու փոխարեն պետք էր ուղղակի նրան բացատրել նման տրվիալ բաներ: Ամեն անգամ նրան "փրկելով" պրոբլեմը չի լուծվի: Հարցը ոչ հագուկապն է, ոչ շպարը ոչ էր որևէ ուրիշ բան, հարցը մարդու թուլությունն է: Նա մեղավոր է այնքանով, որ ինքնասպանությունից բացի ուրիշ լուծում չի գտել: Դա բնական ավարտ էր այն փախուստի, որ նա ընտրել էր իր համար: Ամեն դպրոցում ու դասարանում անպայման կան այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց անընդհատ նեղացնում ու ճնշում են ամեն հարմար առիթով, այս աղջիկը այդպիսի կերպարի վառ ներկայացուցիչ է: Երեխաները անհավանական դաժան են ու կարող են առանց խղճի խայթի ինքնասպանության հասցնել ում ասես: 
Ոչ ոք չի կարող որևէ մեկին ստիպել բարոյական նորմերը պահպանել համացանցում կամ կյանքում, դա անհնար է: Չկան օրենքներ, որ արգելեն որևէ մեկի սխալները ծաղրել կամ հիմարություններ գրել սոցիալական կայքերում ու չեն կարող լինել: Չկան նաև օրենքներ որ արգելեն այդպես խոսել կամ մտածել: Ես ինքս աղջիկ լինելով հասկանում եմ Ամանդային ու անկեղծորեն կարեկցում եմ նրան: Չգիտեմ թե ինչպես եք դուք հոլովակից որոշել նրա անպարկեշտ լինելը, բայց ինձ ներակայացավ խոցված, անպաշտպան ու մոլորված երեխա:
Ասեմ ևս մեկ բան, երեխաները, ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ, մի տեսակ սկսել են զբաղմունք ու հետաքրքրություն չունենալ: Անյպիսի մի բան, որ կարողանան իրենց էներգիան ու պոտենցյլան արտահայտել: Եթե այդ աղջիկը որևէ բանով զբաղվեր, շատ հնարավոր է որ այսպիսի պրոբլեմների մեջ չընկներ: Երեխաները, որ ունեն հետքրքրություններ ու զբաղմունք  ինքնաարտահայտման հետ պրոբլեմներ չեն ունենում որպես կանոն:

----------

Moonwalker (30.10.2012), shatboyov (30.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Aki ջան, ինձ թվում ա, որ դու այնուամենայնիվ ուշադիր չես կարդացել քննարկումը, հակառակ դեպքում կնկատեիր, որ քննարկման մասնակիցների ու դրան հետևողների մեծ մասը (որոնց կարելի է նկատել օրինակ գրառումներին դրված շնորհակալություններով, որով շատերը ցույց են տալիս, թե որ մոտեցման կրողն են) ասում են նույնը, ինչ դու: Իսկ դու այնպես ես ներկայացնում, թե քննարկման մասնակցած փոքրաթիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր քո ասածին հակառակ տեսակետներն են ներկայացրել ու ում մասին դու գրել ես, թեմայում հակառակը՝ մեծմասնություն են եղել: Խորհուրդ կտամ վերընթերցես քննարկումը, թե չէ սենց լավ չի, մեր մասին  սխալ կարծիք ես կազմել ու չես ուզում հետներս հանդիպել  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (30.10.2012), Arpine (30.10.2012), erexa (30.10.2012), Freeman (30.10.2012), Jarre (30.10.2012), Moonwalker (30.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (30.10.2012), Rammstein (30.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), Հայկօ (30.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Վահե-91 (30.10.2012), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Aki ջան, ինձ թվում ա, որ դու այնուամենայնիվ ուշադիր չես կարդացել քննարկումը


Իսկ ինձ թվում է *Aki*-ն քննարկումը դիտավորյալ (գուցե ենթագիտակցորեն) ընկալել է այնպես, ինչպես իր հետազոտության համար ավելի ձեռնտու կլիներ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (30.10.2012), Arpine (30.10.2012), Nimra (30.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էնքան հետաքրքիր քննարկում էր  Ես ձեր մեծ մասին պատկերացրեցի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ու եկա այն կարծիքին, որ ձեր հետ դժվար թե ուզենայի հանդիպել երբևէ իրական կյանքում: 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես  զբաղվում եմ "Social engineering" -ի հետզոտությամբ ու ձեր քննարկումը ինձ շատ պետք եկավ:
> Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր, հայ հասրակությունը ներկայացավ ծայրահեղ մուսուլմանական իր կերպարով՝ "աղջիկը չադրա հագած պիտի ման գա ու պետք ա հետևել երեխու ամեն քայլին": Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի հայերը դեռ կրոնափոխ չեն եղել: Մտածողությամբ բացարձակապես չեք տարբերվում մուսուլմաններից: Հայաստանում էլ է այսպիսի դեպքեր շատ են լինում:


իսկ դու կա՞րդացել ես էն հատվածը, որ ես ասում եմ, թե ակումբում էլ իրան կմեղադրեին, եթե ստեղ գրեր իրա պատմությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նման պատմություն եղել էր ակումբում ու էտ մարդուն լավ էլ պաշտպանել են  :Hands Up:  
Ամանդային մեղադրող ես եմ եղել, Քեյբորդը ու Աստղը, բայց ոչ ամբողջ ակումբցիները:
Ավելի շատ քո գրառումից աբիժնիկի հոտ ա գալիս ու ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկից ես աբիժնիկ, այլ բոլոր հայերից  ::}:

----------

Arpine (30.10.2012), erexa (30.10.2012), Moonwalker (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), Հայկօ (30.10.2012), Նետ (30.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկ դու կա՞րդացել ես էն հատվածը, որ ես ասում եմ, թե ակումբում էլ իրան կմեղադրեին, եթե ստեղ գրեր իրա պատմությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նման պատմություն եղել էր ակումբում ու էտ մարդուն լավ էլ պաշտպանել են  
> Ամանդային մեղադրող ես եմ եղել, Քեյբորդը ու *Աստղը*, բայց ոչ ամբողջ ակումբցիները:
> Ավելի շատ քո գրառումից աբիժնիկի հոտ ա գալիս ու ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկից ես աբիժնիկ, այլ բոլոր հայերից


Աստղը՞  :Jpit: :
Չնայած անիմաստ երկար ա ստացվել գրառումս` ամենինչախառը. կարող ա մինչև վերջին հասնում եք, նման տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում :Ճ:

----------

Ariadna (30.10.2012), Arpine (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Հայկօ (30.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Աստղը՞ :
> Չնայած անիմաստ երկար ա ստացվել գրառումս` ամենինչախառը. կարող ա մինչև վերջին հասնում եք, նման տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում :Ճ:


վայ, ներողություն, Չամիչը  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> վայ, ներողություն, Չամիչը


Ինձ էլ գրանցի:  խորշում եմ գրեթե ամեն տեսակ ինքնասպաններից:Ներառյալ սեքսուալ հողի վրա կատարված:

----------

Վահե-91 (30.10.2012)

----------


## Aki

> իսկ դու կա՞րդացել ես էն հատվածը, որ ես ասում եմ, թե ակումբում էլ իրան կմեղադրեին, եթե ստեղ գրեր իրա պատմությունը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նման պատմություն եղել էր ակումբում ու էտ մարդուն լավ էլ պաշտպանել են  
> Ամանդային մեղադրող ես եմ եղել, Քեյբորդը ու Աստղը, բայց ոչ ամբողջ ակումբցիները:
> Ավելի շատ քո գրառումից աբիժնիկի հոտ ա գալիս ու ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկից ես աբիժնիկ, այլ բոլոր հայերից



Ես ամեն ինչ ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  :Smile:  
Իսկ հայերին ես շատ եմ սիրում: Ես ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ հայերը հաճախ սկսում են մուսուլմանների պես իրենց պահել: Ամաչում եմ դրա համար, որովհետև հաճախ օտարերկրացիներին ասում եմ որ հայերը առաջինն են ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը ու պահել են չարչարաքնքների ու զրկանքների գնով, հետո նայում եմ հայերի խոսելն ու պահվածքը ու կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների հաշվով:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես ամեն ինչ ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  
> Իսկ հայերին ես շատ եմ սիրում: Ես ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ հայերը հաճախ սկսում են մուսուլմանների պես իրենց պահել: Ամաչում եմ դրա համար, որովհետև հաճախ օտարերկրացիներին ասում եմ որ հայերը առաջինն են ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը ու պահել են չարչարաքնքների ու զրկանքների գնով, հետո նայում եմ հայերի խոսելն ու պահվածքը ու կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների հաշվով:


Ամեն դեպքում, ես էլ խորհուրդ կտայի վերընթերցել քննարկումները՝ Ձեր իսկ հանգստության համար  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (30.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես ամեն ինչ ուշադիր կարդացել եմ  
> Իսկ հայերին ես շատ եմ սիրում: Ես ուղղակի ափսոսում եմ, որ հայերը հաճախ սկսում են մուսուլմանների պես իրենց պահել: Ամաչում եմ դրա համար, որովհետև հաճախ օտարերկրացիներին ասում եմ որ հայերը առաջինն են ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը ու պահել են չարչարաքնքների ու զրկանքների գնով, հետո նայում եմ հայերի խոսելն ու պահվածքը ու կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների հաշվով:


*Aki* ջան, նախ էս թեմայում ո՞վ է ասել, որ աղջիկը պիտի չադրա կրի: Ու ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ կապ ունի ստեղ կրոնը: Կյանքումդ քանի՞ մուսուլման ես տեսել: Ո՞նց էին իրանց պահում:

----------

Moonwalker (30.10.2012), Nimra (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), Նետ (30.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ամաչում եմ դրա համար, որովհետև հաճախ օտարերկրացիներին ասում եմ որ հայերը առաջինն են ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը ու պահել են չարչարաքնքների ու զրկանքների գնով, հետո նայում եմ հայերի խոսելն ու պահվածքը ու կասկածում եմ իմ ասածների հաշվով:


Նախ ոչ ոք չադրայի անուն չի տվել, և հետո՝ Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ ինքնասպաններին ա խրախուսում, ոչ էլ մերկապարներին: Պարզ չէր թէ ինչ կապ ուներ էստեղ քրիստոնեությունն ու ինչի համար ես կոնկրետ ամաչում:

----------

Nimra (30.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (30.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ էլ գրանցի:  խորշում եմ գրեթե ամեն տեսակ ինքնասպաններից:Ներառյալ սեքսուալ հողի վրա կատարված:


Ինքնասպաններից խորշելը ո՞րն է:  :Huh:  Ոնց որ շարունակությունը պիտի լիներ՝ հետները ոչ սեղան կնստեմ, ոչ զրույց կանեմ, եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ խորշում:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (30.10.2012), Claudia Mori (30.10.2012), Mephistopheles (30.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Nimra (30.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), Հայկօ (30.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Մինա (10.11.2012), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքնասպաններից խորշելը ո՞րն է:  Ոնց որ շարունակությունը պիտի լիներ՝ հետները ոչ սեղան կնստեմ, ոչ զրույց կանեմ, եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ խորշում:


դե աշխատում ա չհանդիպի… հետնրը գործ չունենա, աղջիկ չտա, ինքնասպանի հարս չբերի…

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Arpine (30.10.2012), Chuk (30.10.2012), Moonwalker (30.10.2012), Progart (29.12.2018), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (30.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Տեսնես այն մարդիկ, ովքեր աջ ու ձախ խորշում են, իրենց միջի չարությունից երբեմն խորշու՞մ են  :Think:  Էդ մարդը մահացել, գնացել է, որ խորշեցիր, ի՞նչ, Ամանդան էն աշխարհում երկրորդ անգա՞մ է ինքնասպան լինելու, քանի որ անգամ մահանալուց հետո էլ հասկացված չէ՞: Ամենաշատը զարմանում, թե այդքան սատանա ոնց կարող է լինել այն մարդկանց մեջ, ովքեր Աստված են ցիտում, բայց ամեն օր նման մեկնաբանություններով սպանում են իրենց միջի Աստծուն, ում ամենամեծ առանձնահատկությունը ներելու կարողությունն էր...

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Arpine (30.10.2012), Jarre (30.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (30.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էնքան հետաքրքիր քննարկում էր  Ես ձեր մեծ մասին պատկերացրեցի ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ու եկա այն կարծիքին, որ ձեր հետ դժվար թե ուզենայի հանդիպել երբևէ իրական կյանքում: 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես  զբաղվում եմ "Social engineering" -ի հետզոտությամբ ու ձեր քննարկումը ինձ շատ պետք եկավ:
> Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր, հայ հասրակությունը ներկայացավ ծայրահեղ մուսուլմանական իր կերպարով՝ "աղջիկը չադրա հագած պիտի ման գա ու պետք ա հետևել երեխու ամեն քայլին": Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի հայերը դեռ կրոնափոխ չեն եղել: Մտածողությամբ բացարձակապես չեք տարբերվում մուսուլմաններից: Հայաստանում էլ է այսպիսի դեպքեր շատ են լինում: Այնպես է ընդուված, որ միշտ զոհին են մեղադրում հանցանքի մեջ  հիասքանչ տակտիկա է: Խոսքեր չունեմ: 
> Բոլոր հանցագործություններում միշտ ամբոխն է մեղավոր: Ամբոխն է միշտ արդարացնում հանցագործներին ու դատում անմեղներին: Ամբոխն է վարքի կանոնները սահմանում ու հետո դրանք իսկ դատապարտում: Ամբոխն է ուժեղներին ամեն ինչ թույլ տալիս ու թույլերին ամեն ինչ արգելում: Առանց ամբոխի ոչ մի սիրկայություն երբևէ չի կատարվել: Միշտ այդպես է եղել ու միշտ այդպես է լինելու, որովհետև ամբոխը թույլ է, միշտ կառավարվում է սիրկաների կողմից ու ամբոխը միշտ պսեվդե-բարոյական է: Ամբոխը ժողովրդի արատավոր մտածողության մարմանցումն է: Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք, որ Ռուսաստանում Ատենակալների Դատարանը (որ կազմվում է ոչ իրավաբան, սովորական "փողոցի մարդկանցից") 90% դեպքերում արդարացնում է ռասսայական հողի վրա սպանությունների մեղավորներին: Այո ռուսական ամբոխը կարծում է, որ 9 տարեկան ոչ ռուս աղջկան սպանելը հանցագործություն չէ ու դրա համար մարդուն պատիժ չի հասնում: Դուք հիմա այդ ատենակալներից շատ քիչ եք տարբերվում: Դուք ամբոխ եք: Այս աղջիկը ձեր ձեռքերում շատ ավելի արագ կմեռներ: Դուք մեծ հաճույքով կքաշեիք նրա աթոռը կախվելիս: Դուք դժվար թե հասկանաք, բայց դուք 15 տարեկան երեխա եք սպանել: Դուք մարդասպան եք:
> Իմ, ոչ մասնագիտական ու սուբյեկտիվ, կարծիքով այս աղջկան մի շատ կարևոր բան չեն սովորոցրել՝ փախուստ լուժում չէ: Կյանքը լի է պրոբլեմներով, ամենատարբեր խնդիրներով ու սիրկաներով: Պետք է ուժեղ լինել: Պետք չէ փախնել պրոբլեմներից ուրիշ դպրոց կամ քաղաք, որովհետև պրոբլեմներից հնարավոր չի փախնել: Պրոբլեմները քո մեջ են ու դրանք պետք է լուծել: Դու պետք է ուժեղ լինես ու կարողանաս հասնել նրան, որ քեզ հարգեն ու համապատասխան կերպով վերաբերվեն: Կամ էլ այնքան ուժեղ լինես, որ անտարբերության մատնես ամբողջ հասարակությունը: Քո հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը ի սկզբանե վատն է, դու ես վաստակում լավ վերաբերմունք: Հոգեբանի մոտ ուղարկելու փոխարեն պետք էր ուղղակի նրան բացատրել նման տրվիալ բաներ: Ամեն անգամ նրան "փրկելով" պրոբլեմը չի լուծվի: Հարցը ոչ հագուկապն է, ոչ շպարը ոչ էր որևէ ուրիշ բան, հարցը մարդու թուլությունն է: Նա մեղավոր է այնքանով, որ ինքնասպանությունից բացի ուրիշ լուծում չի գտել: Դա բնական ավարտ էր այն փախուստի, որ նա ընտրել էր իր համար: Ամեն դպրոցում ու դասարանում անպայման կան այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց անընդհատ նեղացնում ու ճնշում են ամեն հարմար առիթով, այս աղջիկը այդպիսի կերպարի վառ ներկայացուցիչ է: Երեխաները անհավանական դաժան են ու կարող են առանց խղճի խայթի ինքնասպանության հասցնել ում ասես: 
> Ոչ ոք չի կարող որևէ մեկին ստիպել բարոյական նորմերը պահպանել համացանցում կամ կյանքում, դա անհնար է: Չկան օրենքներ, որ արգելեն որևէ մեկի սխալները ծաղրել կամ հիմարություններ գրել սոցիալական կայքերում ու չեն կարող լինել: Չկան նաև օրենքներ որ արգելեն այդպես խոսել կամ մտածել: Ես ինքս աղջիկ լինելով հասկանում եմ Ամանդային ու անկեղծորեն կարեկցում եմ նրան: Չգիտեմ թե ինչպես եք դուք հոլովակից որոշել նրա անպարկեշտ լինելը, բայց ինձ ներակայացավ խոցված, անպաշտպան ու մոլորված երեխա:
> Ասեմ ևս մեկ բան, երեխաները, ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ, մի տեսակ սկսել են զբաղմունք ու հետաքրքրություն չունենալ: Անյպիսի մի բան, որ կարողանան իրենց էներգիան ու պոտենցյլան արտահայտել: Եթե այդ աղջիկը որևէ բանով զբաղվեր, շատ հնարավոր է որ այսպիսի պրոբլեմների մեջ չընկներ: Երեխաները, որ ունեն հետքրքրություններ ու զբաղմունք  ինքնաարտահայտման հետ պրոբլեմներ չեն ունենում որպես կանոն:


Ինձ մոտ այս գրառումից հետո տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ես, Շինարարն, Աթեիստը, Չուկը, Տրիբունը, Մեֆը, Արէան և այլոք երբեք գոյություն չեն ունեցել ու միայն թվացել են ինձ: Aki (կարծում եմ՝ մականունդ ճապոներեն «Աշուն» բառն է, ուղղիր ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ), հասկանում եմ, որ 13 էջ գրառումներ կարդալը կարող է ձանձրալի թվալ, բայց եթե կարդաս մինչև վերջ, կտեսնես, որ իրականում Ակումբի մարդիկ անհամեմատ ավելի հասկացող, բարի ու պաշտպանող են, քան դու ես կարծում: Կտեսնես նաև դեպքեր, երբ հայ աղջիկը, հայտնվելով Ամանդայի դրությանը մոտ վիճակում, այստեղ արտահայտվել է ու ստացել է Ակումբցիների աջակցությունը՝ մի բան, որն իրոք հպարտության առիթ է տալիս: Բոլորը չեն կարող իրար հետ համակարծիք լինել, բայց, ցանկացած դեպքում, գոնե Ակումբում մեծամասնությունը լավ և ազատամիտ մարդիկ են: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն այլ ձևի է, ես չեմ կարող նրան դա արգելել, բայց խնդրում եմ, իմ մասին մի դատիր այդ մարդկանցով:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (30.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Aki-ն թափով մտել ա ակումբ, ու ուզեցել ա մի լավ բան ասի: Պետք չի ամանդայացնել: Հանդուրժողականություն սիրելիներս, հանդուրժողականություն: 

Aki ջան մենք բոլորս իրար սիրում ենք, ու քեզ էլ ենք սիրում, չնայած դեռ չենք ճանաչում: Ասա, կիսվի, բացվի:

----------

Ambrosine (31.10.2012), Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (30.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Rhayader (30.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Հայկօ (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Շինարար (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Aki-ն թափով մտել ա ակումբ, ու ուզեցել ա մի լավ բան ասի: Պետք չի ամանդայացնել: Հանդուրժողականություն սիրելիներս, հանդուրժողականություն: 
> 
> Aki ջան մենք բոլորս իրար սիրում ենք, ու քեզ էլ ենք սիրում, չնայած դեռ չենք ճանաչում: Ասա, կիսվի, բացվի:


Տրիբուն, եթե դու կարդայիր Aki-ի գրառման արձագանքները, կտեսնեիր, որ մեծ մասամբ դրանք հասկացող, բարի, բայց զարմացած պատասխաններ են: Պետք չի մի քանի ընդդիմախոսների ասածների հիման վրա կարծիք կազմել բոլոր ակումբցիների մասին  :LOL: 

Inception-ի ոճով  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Շինարար (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (30.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ մոտ այս գրառումից հետո տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ես, Շինարարն, Աթեիստը, Չուկը, Տրիբունը, Մեֆը, Արէան և այլոք երբեք գոյություն չեն ունեցել ու միայն թվացել են ինձ: Aki (կարծում եմ՝ մականունդ ճապոներեն «Աշուն» բառն է, ուղղիր ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ), հասկանում եմ, որ 13 էջ գրառումներ կարդալը կարող է ձանձրալի թվալ, բայց եթե կարդաս մինչև վերջ, կտեսնես, որ իրականում Ակումբի մարդիկ անհամեմատ ավելի հասկացող, բարի ու պաշտպանող են, քան դու ես կարծում: Կտեսնես նաև դեպքեր, երբ հայ աղջիկը, հայտնվելով Ամանդայի դրությանը մոտ վիճակում, այստեղ արտահայտվել է ու ստացել է Ակումբցիների աջակցությունը՝ մի բան, որն իրոք հպարտության առիթ է տալիս: Բոլորը չեն կարող իրար հետ համակարծիք լինել, բայց, ցանկացած դեպքում, գոնե Ակումբում մեծամասնությունը լավ և ազատամիտ մարդիկ են: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն այլ ձևի է, ես չեմ կարող նրան դա արգելել, բայց խնդրում եմ, իմ մասին մի դատիր այդ մարդկանցով:


ապեր, տենց մի ասա… օրինակ ես մեղադրում եմ Ամանդային… Aki-ն ճիշտ ա ասում…

----------

Rhayader (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ինքնասպաններից խորշելը ո՞րն է:  Ոնց որ շարունակությունը պիտի լիներ՝ հետները ոչ սեղան կնստեմ, ոչ զրույց կանեմ, եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ խորշում:


Խորշելն այն է որ առանձնապես նրանց հիշատակը հարգելու առիթ չեմ տեսնում։ Չեմ էլ ցավում նրանց համար։  Ինքնասպանությունը էգոիզմ է. թուլամորթություն է. անպատասխանատվություն է.կյանքի արժեքը չիմանալ է...Ցավում եմ ու շատ խորը. այն մարդկանց համար. ովքեր կյանքից հեռանում են  անժամանակ. դժբախտ պատահարի կամ հիվանդության. որևէ արժան գաղափարի համար։ Ասեմ ավելին. նման հետմահու ՙհրեշտակացումները՚ կարող են առիթ հանդիսանալ նորանոր ինքնասպանությունների։ Ինքնասպանությունը փնովվելի է.ու ես փնովում եմ։ Սա ի՛մ իրավունքն է։

----------


## ivy

> Ասեմ ավելին. նման հետմահու ՙհրեշտակացումները՚ կարող են առիթ հանդիսանալ նորանոր ինքնասպանությունների։


Սա ո՞նց հասկանանք: Այսինքն մարդ կմտածի՝ էն ինքնասպանին հրեշտակացնում են, բռնեմ ես էլ ինքնասպան լինեմ, ինձ էլ հրեշտակացնեն: Ու էդ պահին էլ ինքնասպան կլինի... Հետո իհարկե կմտածի, թե հիմա ոնց պիտի տեղեկանա՝ իրեն հրեշտակացնում են, թե չէ, բայց պատասխանը չի գտնի... Տխուր բան կաստացվի… Բայց քո տրամաբանությամբ հենց էդպես էլ կլինի: 
Անկեղծ ասած՝ էսպիսի դատողություն առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Մինա (10.11.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> *Սա ո՞նց հասկանանք*: Այսինքն մարդ կմտածի՝ էն ինքնասպանին հրեշտակացնում են, բռնեմ ես էլ ինքնասպան լինեմ, ինձ էլ հրեշտակացնեն: Ու էդ պահին էլ ինքնասպան կլինի... Հետո իհարկե կմտածի, թե հիմա ոնց պիտի տեղեկանա՝ իրեն հրեշտակացնում են, թե չէ, բայց պատասխանը չի գտնի... Տխուր բան կաստացվի… Բայց քո տրամաբանությամբ հենց էդպես էլ կլինի: 
> Անկեղծ ասած՝ էսպիսի դատողություն առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:


Դու հարց ես տալիս.ու հարցիդ ինքնապատասխանում։ ես էլ եմ  այդպիսի դատողություն առաջին անգամ  լսում ( Կարծեմ ՝  տեսնում)։( եթե պատասխանս ուզես լսել. հարց տուր առանց պատասխանի)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խորշելն այն է որ առանձնապես նրանց հիշատակը հարգելու առիթ չեմ տեսնում։ Չեմ էլ ցավում նրանց համար։  Ինքնասպանությունը էգոիզմ է. թուլամորթություն է. անպատասխանատվություն է.կյանքի արժեքը չիմանալ է...Ցավում եմ ու շատ խորը. այն մարդկանց համար. ովքեր կյանքից հեռանում են  անժամանակ. դժբախտ պատահարի կամ հիվանդության. որևէ արժան գաղափարի համար։ Ասեմ ավելին. նման հետմահու ՙհրեշտակացումները՚ կարող են առիթ հանդիսանալ նորանոր ինքնասպանությունների։ Ինքնասպանությունը փնովվելի է.ու ես փնովում եմ։ Սա ի՛մ իրավունքն է։


Արշիլ Գորկին ինքնասպան ա եղել… Վան Գոգն ինքնասպան ա եղել… Հեմինգույեն ինքնասպան ա եղել… ասում են Լե Կոռբյուզեն էլ ա ինքնասպան եղել…

----------

Rhayader (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Նետ, իրականում, երբ մարդուն, որը իզուր տեղը մահացել է, փորձում են հասկանալ ու գտնել էն պատճառները, որոնք բերել են նրա մահվան՝ քննադատելով դրանք, ապա սա պիտի որ բերի նրան, որ մյուսները, ովքեր նույն վիճակում են, պատահաբար էստեղ հայտնվելով, զգան, որ իրենց էլ կարող են հասկանալ ու աջակցել, և չհասնեն ինքնասպանության: 
Էս տարբերակն իմ կարծիքով ավելի տրամաբանական է, քան քո ասածը…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դե որ քո կարծիքով քո ասածը ավելի տրամաբանական է ուրեմն հավաքվեք  ձեր սուպերհումանիստ  հանդուրժողներով ու ինձ սրախողող արեք (հասցես կտամ)


Ասածս ընդամենը էն էր, որ Ամանդային «պաշտպանելով» մարդիկ ոչ թե շատացնում են ինքնասպանների շարքերը, այլ, ընդհակառակը, կանխում մյուսների նման գործողությունները, ովքեր նույնպիսի իրավիճակում են:
Իսկ քո դեմ ես ոչինչ չունեմ, ոչ էլ պատրաստվում եմ ունենալ:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ անեմ. գնամ գերեզմ_ը_նները քանդեմ.ճակատները պաչե՞մ։


չէ… երբ որ միանշանակ փնովում ես, մտածի նոր փնովի… կարող ա պատճառներ կան… ինքնասպանությունը կայֆ չի որ մարդիկ հաճույք ստանալու համար են անում, կամ էլ սրբանալու համար…

----------

ivy (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> չէ… երբ որ միանշանակ փնովում ես, մտածի նոր փնովի… կարող ա պատճառներ կան… ինքնասպանությունը կայֆ չի որ մարդիկ հաճույք ստանալու համար են անում, կամ էլ սրբանալու համար…


Ապեր ասածդ զրո ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ ել արի ես քեզ ասեմ՝  մտածիր նոր արդարացրու։ Ամեն դեպքում մարդ ենք.բոլորս ել կարող ենք սխալվել. ես չեմ ասում որ անվերապահորեն ճիշտ եմ.ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը. ինչպես որ դու կամ էն մեկը՝ իրենցը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր ասածդ զրո ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ ել արի ես քեզ ասեմ՝  մտածիր նոր արդարացրու։ Ամեն դեպքում մարդ ենք.բոլորս ել կարող ենք սխալվել. ես չեմ ասում որ անվերապահորեն ճիշտ եմ.ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը. ինչպես որ դու կամ էն մեկը՝ իրենցը։


Նետ, ես արդարացրել ե՞մ ինքնասպանությունը… որտեղ ես տենց բան կարդում… դու ինքնասպանությունը համարում ես հանցագործություն ու որ ձեռդ ըլներ երևի էդ մեռածներին էլ մեղադրյալի աթոռին կնստացնեիր… ես ինքնասպանությունը համարում եմ ողբերգական երևույթ որն ունի իր պատճառները և որ պետք ա հասկանալ դրա պատճառներն ու դրդապատճառները որպեսզի առաջքն առնենք…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Rammstein (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), մարդագայլուկ (29.04.2014), Նետ (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ապեր ասածդ զրո ա։ Նույն հաջողությամբ ել արի ես քեզ ասեմ՝  մտածիր նոր արդարացրու։ Ամեն դեպքում մարդ ենք.բոլորս ել կարող ենք սխալվել. ես չեմ ասում որ անվերապահորեն ճիշտ եմ.ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը. ինչպես որ դու կամ էն մեկը՝ իրենցը։


Ու մի հետաքրքիր նկատառում։ կարծիքդ հայտնելու համար սուպերհումանիստները քեզ  բզկտում են. լափում են։Պատկերացնում ես՝ կենդանի մարդուն .իրենց դրացուն. հայրենակցին նաղդ մորդում են  ՝ նիսյաով  բարեգութներ երևում։ Սրանք նման են են  մարդկանց որ  գոռում են թէ ազգասեր են.բայց չեն ուզում որ հարևանի վրա Արև բացվի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կապ՞, էն կապը, որ գեյերն էլ պաշպանության կարիք ունեն ...


ինքնասպան եղած մարդը պաշտպանության կարիք չունի… հալածվածն ունի…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախպար, դու սաղ օրը քերականական-շարահյուսական դասեր ես տալիս, ավելի լավ ա մարդու միտքը փորձի հասկանաս, ստեղ սաղ քո պես գրագետ չեն էլի հայերենից, ... մի քիչ մարդասիրություն ցուցաբերի ... ... ...


Չգիտեմ դու հայերենից ոնց ես, բայց ստեղ քննարկվում ա ինտերնետ բուլլիի արդյունքում մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելու երևույթը, ոչ թե ինքնասպան եղածին պաշտպանելու հարցը… էդ դուք եք մեղադրում ինքնասպանության հասցված մարդուն… 

կարծում եմ պետք չի հայերենի մեծ գիտակ լինել էս էլեմենտար բանը հասկանալու համար…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Չգիտեմ դու հայերենից ոնց ես, բայց ստեղ քննարկվում ա ինտերնետ բուլլիի արդյունքում մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելու երևույթը, ոչ թե ինքնասպան եղածին պաշտպանելու հարցը… էդ դուք եք մեղադրում ինքնասպանության հասցված մարդուն… 
> 
> կարծում եմ պետք չի հայերենի մեծ գիտակ լինել էս էլեմենտար բանը հասկանալու համար…


Հիմա հավաքեմ բերեմ այն մտքերը որտեղ մոտավորապես ասվում էր թէ Ամանդան  հրեշտակ էր, եկած ի բարորություն մարդկանց

----------


## Jarre

*Նետ*, խնդրում եմ գրիր, ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել քո մեկնաբանությունները։

1) Ամանդայի ու դեռ կենդանի, բայց մի քանի ժամից նույն Ամանդայի ապագան կնքող մարդուն՝ ա) խղճալ պետք չէ, բ) հարկավոր է խորշել և գ) հիշատակը հարգել պետք չէ։ Եվ ինձ համար ամենացավալին՝ «Չեմ էլ ցավում նրանց համար»։



> Ինձ էլ գրանցի:  խորշում եմ գրեթե ամեն տեսակ ինքնասպաններից:Ներառյալ սեքսուալ հողի վրա կատարված:





> Խորշելն այն է որ առանձնապես նրանց հիշատակը հարգելու առիթ չեմ տեսնում։ Չեմ էլ ցավում նրանց համար։


2) ԲՈԼՈՐ ինքնասպանությունները էգոիզմի դրսևորում է։ Նման մարդիկ էգոիստ են և թուլամորթ։



> Ինքնասպանությունը էգոիզմ է. թուլամորթություն է. անպատասխանատվություն է.կյանքի արժեքը չիմանալ է...ու ես փնովում եմ։ Սա ի՛մ իրավունքն է։


Հուսով եմ դու նկատի չունես, որ հարկավոր է չզգալ ափսոսանք, ցավի զգացում Ամանդայի նկատմամբ։
Որ հարկավոր է խորշել նրանից։ 
Խղճալ պետք չէ։
Հիշատակը հարգել պետք չէ։
Կամ որ բոլոր ինքնասպանություն գործողները էգոիստներ են։

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> կներես. լավ չհասկացա թէ ի՞նչ ես ուզում։ ես ինչին պատասխանեմ։


Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, դու էտ իմ երկու նշած մտքերի կողմնակից ե՞ս։

----------


## Նետ

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, դու էտ իմ երկու նշած մտքերի կողմնակից ե՞ս։


Jarre ջան. իմ կարծիքը ինչիդ ա պետք։ Մինչև *իմ մոտեցուման պատճառները ճշտելը*. մինչև  *իմ դրության մեջ մտնելը* ինձ  սատանա ասողին շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում. նոր ուզում ես կարծիք հարցնե՞լ։ Թող իմ կարծիքը մնա ինձ, էլի՜։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բայց ինչի՞ ես ինձ ստեղ բուլլիգ անում ախպար, ինչի՞ ես ինձ անվանում - էլեմենտար բանը չհասկացող: ինչի՞...  ինչի՞ ...


ապեր քեզ գեյերն են բուլլինգ անում… ու որ անեն կարաս վստահ ըլնես կպաշտպանեմ իրավունքներդ, բայս որ հացրին ինքնասպանության, արդեն չեմ կարա… էտի Նետի սփեշալթին ա… 

էլեմենտար որովհետև մեռած մարդու իրավունքները կամ մեռած մարդուն այլևս հնարավոր չի պաշտպանել… մինչև մեռնելը պտի պաշտպանես, որն էլ քննարկվում ա, Դիվ ախպեր…

տենց չի՞…

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ջան. իմ կարծիքը ինչիդ ա պետք։ Մինչև *իմ մոտեցուման պատճառները ճշտելը*. մինչև  *իմ դրության մեջ մտնելը* ինձ  սատանա ասողին շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում. նոր ուզում ես կարծիք հարցնե՞լ։ Թող իմ կարծիքը մնա ինձ, էլի՜։


Նետ, առաջին. իմ նպատակն ա պարզապես թեման քննարկելը և հարցերի պատասխանները ինձ անհրաժեշտ են քննարկումը շարունակելու համար։

Երկրորդ. թե դու ինչից վերցրեցիր, որ ես էս ամբողջ գրառման միջից հատուկ շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել ՍԱՏԱՆԱ բառի համար, ինձ համար անհասկանալի է։



> Տեսնես այն մարդիկ, ովքեր աջ ու ձախ խորշում են, իրենց միջի չարությունից երբեմն խորշու՞մ են  Էդ մարդը մահացել, գնացել է, որ խորշեցիր, ի՞նչ, Ամանդան էն աշխարհում երկրորդ անգա՞մ է ինքնասպան լինելու, քանի որ անգամ մահանալուց հետո էլ հասկացված չէ՞: Ամենաշատը զարմանում, թե այդքան սատանա ոնց կարող է լինել այն մարդկանց մեջ, ովքեր Աստված են ցիտում, բայց ամեն օր նման մեկնաբանություններով սպանում են իրենց միջի Աստծուն, ում ամենամեծ առանձնահատկությունը ներելու կարողությունն էր...


Երրորդ. ես պատրաստ եմ կրկին անգամ շնորհակալություն հայտնել նման գրառման, որը ցույց է տալիս, որ մարդուց ու մանավանդ մահացածից խորշելը մեղմ ասած անցանկալի է, քանի որ ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում։

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> մինչև մեռնելը պտի պաշտպանես, *որն էլ քննարկվում ա,* Դիվ ախպեր…
> 
> տենց չի՞…


Կարող ա իրավացիորեն դու ուզում ես որ *դա* քննարկվի։ Բայց *դա*  քննարկվելու հետ  մեկտեղ կամ ավելի շատ. քննարկվում է գրեթե սրբացման հարց։ Որով էլ պայմանավորված ա իմ  սուր մոտեցումը։

----------


## Նետ

> Երրորդ. ես պատրաստ եմ կրկին անգամ շնորհակալություն հայտնել նման գրառման, որը ցույց է տալիս, որ մարդուց ու մանավանդ մահացածից խորշելը ինչ հետևանքներ կարա ունենա։


երևի պարզ ա որ արդեն մահացածի հեչ պետքը  չի իրենից խորշում են.թէ՞ ոչ. Սա ասելով ուզում եմ  նոտա  հղել  այն ողջերին որոնք կուզենան  նման քայլի գնալ։ Նաև ավելորդ եմ համարում նշելը որ խորշել բառը ոչ թէ  անձի է վերաբերվում այլ գործողությանը։

----------


## Նետ

> Կամ որ *բոլոր* ինքնասպանություն գործողները էգոիստներ են։


Այս նախադասությունը գրելիս, երբ հասա* գրեթե* բառին. չգիտեմ ինչի մոտս մի զգացում կար որ  այն պիտի  *պատահական*  անհետանա։

----------


## Jarre

> երևի պարզ ա որ արդեն մահացածի հեչ պետքը  չի իրենից խորշում են.թէ՞ ոչ. Սա ասելով ուզում եմ  նոտա  հղել  այն ողջերին որոնք կուզենան  նման քայլի գնալ։ Նաև ավելորդ եմ համարում նշելը որ խորշել բառը ոչ թէ  անձի է վերաբերվում այլ գործողությանը։


*Նետ*, ես որևէ կերպով չեմ ցանկանում քեզ ինչ որ բան սովորեցնել։ Պարզապես ուզում եմ փորձովս կիսվել։ Գուցե հետաքրքիր կամ օգտակար լինի։

Սկզբից մտածեցի գրառումը անել «Թեմայից դուրս, բայց կարևոր գրառումներ» թեմայում, բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ քանի որ թեմայի հետ անմջիականորեն կապ ունի, հենց այստեղ էլ գրառեմ։

Նետ, խնդրում եմ, նայիր, թե ինչ է դուրս գալիս։
Դու նկատի ես ունեցել մի բան, որը երբեք չէր առաջացնի նման ռեակցիա, բայց դա արտահայտել ես այն կերպով, որ մարդիկ լրիվ այլ բան են հասկացել ու հետևաբար տվել քեզ համար նման անցանկալի ռեակցիա։

Հիշեցի մի դեպք։ 
Ընկերոջս տատիկը, որը ամբողջ կյանքը գիտնական էր եղել ու շատ կիրթ կին էր, կյանքի վերջին տարիներին տեղափոխվեց բնակվելու գյուղում։ Մի օր երբ գնացել էինք իրեն տեսության, ինքը ինձ ու ընկերոջս անընդհատ հավ էր ասում.
«Գնամ հավերիս համար ճաշ սարքեմ»։
«Գնացեք էն հովին հանգստացեք, այ հավեր»։
«Էս հավերս ո՜նց են օր օրի վրա մեծանում»։

Երբ ես չդիմացա ու ընկերոջս հարցրեցի թե ինչի ա իրա տատիկը մեզ սենց վիրավորում, ինքը երկար ծիծաղելուց հետո ինձ բացատրեց, որ գիտնական տարիներին, տատիկը երկար ժամանակ ուսումնասիրել է հավերի կյանքը։ Լաբորատրիայում ունեցել է հավեր, որոնց հետ շատ կապված ա եղել։ Ու երբ ինքը մեզ ասում ա հավ, դրանով ինքը դրևսորում ա իրա սերը ու հոգատարությունը մեր նկատմամ։

Գիտեմ, որ կարա տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց դա փաստ է։

Հիմա իմ կարծիքով նմնատիպ բան քո գրածն ա։

Ինչպես հասկացա քո պատասխանից դու ուզեցել ես ասել՝



> Ես ուզում եմ  նոտա  հղել  այն ողջերին որոնք կուզենան  նման քայլի գնալ։ Պետք չէ։ Ապրելը լավ է։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոնկրետ ինձ, ես խորշում եմ ինքնասպանությունից։


Բայց փոխարենը դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես ասել՝ 




> Ինձ էլ գրանցի: *խորշում եմ* գրեթե ամեն տեսակ *ինքնասպաններից*:Ներառյալ սեքսուալ հողի վրա կատարված:



Հավանաբար ուզեցել ես ասել՝



> Ցավալի է, որ Ամանայի հետ նման բան է կատարվել։ Հիմա քանի որ շատ պատճառներ արդեն հասկացել ենք, արդեն ժամանակն է գործի անցնել և մտածել ողջերի մասին, ովքեր կարող են դիմել նմանատիպ քայլերի։


Բայց փոխարենը դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես ասել՝ 




> Խորշելն այն է որ առանձնապես *նրանց հիշատակը հարգելու առիթ չեմ տեսնում*։ *Չեմ էլ ցավում նրանց համար։*


Հավանաբար ուզեցել ես ասել՝



> Ես կարծում եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում ինքնասպանությունը կարող է լինել էգոիզմի կամ թուլամորթության արտահայտում։ Իմ կարծիքով կյանքի արժեքի մասին մտեծելը կարող է օգնել մարուն չդիմելու այդ քայլին։ Ես սխալ եմ համարում ինքնասպանությունը


Բայց փոխարենը դու լրիվ ուրիշ բան ես ասել՝ 




> Ինքնասպանությունը էգոիզմ է. թուլամորթություն է. անպատասխանատվություն է.կյանքի արժեքը չիմանալ է...ու ես փնովում եմ։ Սա ի՛մ իրավունքն է։


Ինչո՞ւ եմ սրա մասին գրում։ Որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ ակումբային անհասկացողությունների և առօրեական անհասկացողությունների հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ մենք մտածում ենք մի բան, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով այնպես ենք արտահայտվում, որ մարդիկ հասկանում են լրիվ այլ բան։

Ու ցավալին էն ա, որ շատ դեպքերում շատ հարցերում մեր կարծիքները շատ նման են իրար, բայց մենք պատրաստակամորեն ծախսում ենք մեր թանկարժեք ժամանակը, ուղեղի ռեսուրսները, ներվերը և այլն դիմացինին տեղը դնելու ու իրա սխալը ցույց տալու համար։ Բայց եթե հարցեր տանք, գուցե պարզվի, որ երկուսս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում, կամ եթե նույնը չէ, ապա գոնե հանդուրժելի բան ենք ասում, ոչ թե շոկի մեջ գցող։

Դրա համար բոլորին առաջարկում եմ արտահայտվել մաքսիմալ անկեղծ, հասարակ ու պարզ  :Smile: 
Շատ դեպքերում անտեղի գեղարվեստական, բարդացրած կամ հումորիստական թվացող ոճը ավելի անհասկանալի, բազմիմաստ կամ վիրավորական է դարձնում ասածը։

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Claudia Mori (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Peace (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Մինա (10.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

Շատ լավ ես գրում Ժառ։ թերություներս ել գիտեմ.առավելություններս էլ։ Թերությունս է որ համբերատար ու հեզ չեմ. առավելությունս՝ որ  նախահարձակ չեմ լինում։ Միայն թէ .կրքերը էսքան չէին սրվի.  եթե նման  բան ասեիր նաև այս գրառման համար.


> Ինչպես և ակնկալվում էր, հայ հասրակությունը ներկայացավ ծայրահեղ մուսուլմանական իր կերպարով՝ "աղջիկը չադրա հագած պիտի ման գա ու պետք ա հետևել երեխու ամեն քայլին": *Ես երբեք չեմ հասկանա, թե ինչի հայերը դեռ կրոնափոխ չեն եղել:* Մտածողությամբ* բացարձակապես չեք տարբերվում մուսուլմաններից*: Հայաստանում էլ է այսպիսի դեպքեր շատ են լինում: Այնպես է ընդուված, որ միշտ զոհին են մեղադրում հանցանքի մեջ հիասքանչ տակտիկա է: Խոսքեր չունեմ:


եթե այստեղ խոսացած լինեիր քեզ կնդունեի որպես օբյեկտիվ մարդ. իսկ եթե միայն հակառակ  դիրքորոշման ես ուղումներ անում՝ օբյեկտիվ չեմ համարում. կներես։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարող ա իրավացիորեն դու ուզում ես որ *դա* քննարկվի։ Բայց *դա*  քննարկվելու հետ  մեկտեղ կամ ավելի շատ. քննարկվում է գրեթե սրբացման հարց։ Որով էլ պայմանավորված ա իմ  սուր մոտեցումը։


ասել էիր որ պտի հավաքես էդ սրբացման գրառումները, չէ՞… հավաքի խոսանք Նետ ջան… քննարկենք ապեր…

----------


## Նետ

> ասել էիր որ պտի հավաքես էդ սրբացման գրառումները, չէ՞… հավաքի խոսանք Նետ ջան… քննարկենք ապեր…


Գրառումները իրոք կան.ու կոնկրետ տեղերում. բայց ես կողմնակիցը չեմ  այն բանի որ  կարծիքների մասին կարծիքներ արտահայտենք։ Արի ավելի գլոբալ խոսենք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, որպեսզի իրար լավ հասկանանք ու ամենակարևորը քննարկենք ես սենց եմ կարծում… կա երկու տեսակետ… իրականում երկուսն էլ դեմ են ինքնասպանությանը…

1. Ինքնասպանությունը դա ողբերգություն ա որի պատճառները պետք ա ուսումնասիրել… Մարդը շատ բաներից կարա ինքնասպանության հասնի… վերցրեք մեր բանակում զինվորների ինքնասպանության երևույթը, ամանդայի երևույթը և մյուսն էլ կա՝ մեծերի որոնց անունները նշել եմ… 

2. ինքնասպանությունը դիտվում ա որպես հանցագործություն (ճշտեք եթե սխալ եմ ասում) ու դատապարտվում ա ինքնասպան եղածը առանց հաշվի առնելու հանգամանքները… 

իմ կարծիքով երկրորդը սխալ ա, քանի որ իմ համար դժվար ա մեղադրել ինքնասպան եղած մարդկանց երբ գիտես, կամ նույնիսկ չգիտես հանգամանքներն ու պատճառները… ինքնասպանությունը դա էն հաճույքը չի որ մարդիկ գայթակղությունից են անում… սա անելանելիության վիճակ ա երբ մարդը ոչ մի տեղ նեցուկ ու փարատում չի տեսնում… չես կարող էդ մարդկանց մեղադրել իմ կարծիքով…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Claudia Mori (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գրառումները իրոք կան.ու կոնկրետ տեղերում. բայց ես կողմնակիցը չեմ  այն բանի որ  կարծիքների մասին կարծիքներ արտահայտենք։ Արի ավելի գլոբալ խոսենք։


ես էլ ասում եմ չկան… ապեր Ամանդային ոչ ոք չի հրեշտակացնում, ուղղակի երբ իրան մեղադրում են իրա ինքնասպանության մեջ, մեխանիկորեն աշխատում ա նրան էդ մեղադրանքից զերծ պահելու մեխանիզմը որն էլ քո կողմից որպես հրեշտակացում ա որակավորվում…

սխալ ե՞մ ասում Նետ

----------


## Նետ

> Ժող, որպեսզի իրար լավ հասկանանք ու ամենակարևորը քննարկենք ես սենց եմ կարծում… կա երկու տեսակետ… իրականում երկուսն էլ դեմ են ինքնասպանությանը…
> 
> 1. Ինքնասպանությունը դա ողբերգություն ա որի պատճառները պետք ա ուսումնասիրել… Մարդը շատ բաներից կարա ինքնասպանության հասնի… վերցրեք մեր բանակում զինվորների ինքնասպանության երևույթը, ամանդայի երևույթը և մյուսն էլ կա՝ մեծերի որոնց անունները նշել եմ… 
> 
> 2. ինքնասպանությունը դիտվում ա որպես հանցագործություն (ճշտեք եթե սխալ եմ ասում) ու դատապարտվում ա ինքնասպան եղածը առանց հաշվի առնելու հանգամանքները… 
> 
> իմ կարծիքով երկրորդը սխալ ա, քանի որ իմ համար դժվար ա մեղադրել ինքնասպան եղած մարդկանց երբ գիտես, կամ նույնիսկ չգիտես հանգամանքներն ու պատճառները… ինքնասպանությունը դա էն հաճույքը չի որ մարդիկ գայթակղությունից են անում… սա անելանելիության վիճակ ա երբ մարդը ոչ մի տեղ նեցուկ ու փարատում չի տեսնում… *չես կարող էդ մարդկանց մեղադրել իմ կարծիքով*…


Ինձ հարազատ մարդ ոստիկանության աշխատող է։ Նա այնպես  նկարագրեց դեպքը որ  կարծես ինքս եմ  տասել։Գիշերվա 3 ին բակերից մեկում ուժգին հարվածի ձայն է լսվում. Մոտենում են. տեսնում են որ մի աղջիկ է իրեն նետել բարձրահարկից։ 90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ որ ինչ որ սիրային պատճառներ են եղել։Որ նրան հայտնաբերողները ի՞նչ ապրումներ են ունեցել ՝դա մի կողմ. բայց երբ ճշտել են. թէ ո՞ր բնակարանն է ու բարձրացել են որ գուժը հասցնեն. էստեղ ա սարսափելին։ Ասում է՝ մարդիկ քնաթաթախ արդնացել են .դուռը բացել ու մոտ մի 10 -15  րոպե  չեն ընկալել թէ իրենց ի՞նչ են ասում. դու հասկանու՞մ ես  սա։ Հետոի մասին էլ չեմ կարա  նկարագրեմ։ Բառերը աղքատ են նրա հարազատների ողբը  նկարագրելու համար. Ուժս էլ չի հերիքի։Ու՞մ մեղադրենք. Ծնողը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի որ 18-20 տարի պիտի  օր-օր մեծացնի իր երեխային ու վերջում  ասֆալտի վրայից քերի նրան. Մի խոսեցրեք էլի՜։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ես էլ ասում եմ չկան… ապեր Ամանդային ոչ ոք չի հրեշտակացնում,


Մեֆ ջան, Կարծես, թե Նետը Սելավիի գեղեցիկ նյութն ի նկատի ունի: Բայց այնտեղ այլ բանի մասին է խոսքը և քիչ այլ տեսանկյունով է Սելավին նայում հարցին: Ուղղակի Նետը մոռացել է, որ Սելավին այնտեղ *երկու հրաշտակ* է հիշատակել. Ամանդային և նրան ինքնասպանության հասցնողին…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ հարազատ մարդ ոստիկանության աշխատող է։ Նա այնպես  նկարագրեց դեպքը որ  կարծես ինքս եմ  տասել։Գիշերվա 3 ին բակերից մեկում ուժգին հարվածի ձայն է լսվում. Մոտենում են. տեսնում են որ մի աղջիկ է իրեն նետել բարձրահարկից։ *90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ որ ինչ որ սիրային պատճառներ են եղե*լ։Որ նրան հայտնաբերողները ի՞նչ ապրումներ են ունեցել ՝դա մի կողմ. բայց երբ ճշտել են. թէ ո՞ր բնակարանն է ու բարձրացել են որ գուժը հասցնեն. էստեղ ա սարսափելին։ Ասում է՝ մարդիկ քնաթաթախ արդնացել են .դուռը բացել ու մոտ մի 10 -15  րոպե  չեն ընկալել թէ իրենց ի՞նչ են ասում. դու հասկանու՞մ ես  սա։ Հետոի մասին էլ չեմ կարա  նկարագրեմ։ Բառերը աղքատ են նրա հարազատների ողբը  նկարագրելու համար. Ուժս էլ չի հերիքի։Ու՞մ մեղադրենք. Ծնողը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի որ 18-20 տարի պիտի  օր-օր մեծացնի իր երեխային ու վերջում  ասֆալտի վրայից քերի նրան. Մի խոսեցրեք էլի՜։


ծնողները որ մեղք են, չի նշանակում որ մեղավորը միանշանակ էդ աղջիկն ա… մի քիչ շատ հեշտ չի՞ դառնում լուծումը… ինքնասպանության հասցված մարդուն տենց հեշտ չի հասկանալը. դա երկար պրոցես ա ու ճիշտ չի ասել "90 տոկոսով համոզված եմ որ ինչ որ սիրային պատճառներ են եղել" կարծես ստանդարտ դեպք ա ու մեջն էլ բան չկա… ես ավելի սհմռկեցուցիչ դեպք գիտեմ ու ինձ բավականին մոտ մարդկանցից մեկի տղան բավականին ողբերգական ձևով ինքնասպան եղավ. հորրեղբոր աչքի առաջ downtown-ի բարձրահարկ շենքից նետվեց փողոց… ես էդ տղին չեմ կարա մեղադրեմ ու հարցը համարեմ փակված…

Նետ, տենց հեշտ ու պարզ չի… էսի բարդ երևույթ ա ու միանշանակ ինքնասպանին մեղադրելով հարցերը լուծում չեն ստանում…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Claudia Mori (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, Կարծես, թե Նետը Սելավիի գեղեցիկ նյութն ի նկատի ունի: Բայց այնտեղ այլ բանի մասին է խոսքը և քիչ այլ տեսանկյունով է Սելավին նայում հարցին: Ուղղակի Նետը մոռացել է, որ Սելավին այնտեղ *երկու հրաշտակ* է հիշատակել. Ամանդային և նրան ինքնասպանության հասցնողին…


միգուցե, բայց Սելավին մի անգամ ա դա արել… ճիշտն ասած ես էդքան էլ կողմ չեմ էդ գրառմանը, մի քիչ ակտուալ չի… շատ զգացական ա ու պրոբլեմին լրիվ գեղարվեստական ու հոգևոր ընկալում ա առաջարկում…

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, տենց հեշտ ու պարզ չի… էսի բարդ երևույթ ա ու միանշանակ ինքնասպանին մեղադրելով հարցերը լուծում չեն ստանում…


Չեմ ասում միանշանակ. ասում եմ գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ ինքնասպանն ա։ Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։Փաստն էն ա որ ինքնասպանությունը ինչ որ երկրորդ անձի կողմից կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։Բա  ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ ասում միանշանակ. ասում եմ *գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ ինքնասպանն ա։* Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։Փաստն էն ա որ ինքնասպանությունը ինչ որ երկրորդ անձի կողմից կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։Բա  ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։


Ապեր չէ… մեղավոր նշանակում ա մեղք գործել ու փոխարենը "ինչ որ բան ստանալն" ա, կամ հաճույք, կամ շահ որի արդյունքում մարդիկ են տուժում… հիմա ինքնասպանը ի՞նչ ա շահում կյանքից զրկվելով… իսկ մինչև ինքնասպանությունը իրա վիճակը էն չի որ մարդիկ նախանձեն…

ինքնասպանի շահը ո՞րն ա…

----------

Jarre (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ապեր չէ… մեղավոր նշանակում ա մեղք գործել ու փոխարենը "ինչ որ բան ստանալն" ա, կամ հաճույք, կամ շահ որի արդյունքում մարդիկ են տուժում… հիմա ինքնասպանը ի՞նչ ա շահում կյանքից զրկվելով… իսկ մինչև ինքնասպանությունը իրա վիճակը էն չի որ մարդիկ նախանձեն…
> 
> ինքնասպանի շահը ո՞րն ա…


Կյանքը բոլորիս էլ երբեմն դժվար պահեր ա հրամցնում։ Ու պիտի լուծես այդ դժվարությունները։ Դա քո առաքելությունն ա. քո անցնելիք ուղին։ Ինքնասպանի ՙշահը՚ կայանում է իր  պարտավորություններից  խույս  տալու մեջ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կյանքը բոլորիս էլ երբեմն *դժվար պահեր ա հրամցնում*։ Ու պիտի լուծես այդ դժվարությունները։ Դա քո առաքելությունն ա. քո անցնելիք ուղին։ Ինքնասպանի ՙշահը՚ կայանում է իր  *պարտավորություններից  խույս  տալու մեջ։*


ինքնասպանությունը պահի տակ չի լինում Նետ… դա երկարատև պրոցես ա… իսկ պարտականություններից խուսափելը նենց ես ասում կարծես հիվանդ ա ձևանում որ գործի չգնա, սախկավատ ա անում, էլի… ի՞նչ խուսափել ընգեր, մարդը մեռել ա, կյանքիզ հեռացել ա, էսի խուսափելու ձև ա՞… կարող ա՞ հարկերը չվճարելու համար ա անում… հո չասիր, Նետ

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող, որպեսզի իրար լավ հասկանանք ու ամենակարևորը քննարկենք ես սենց եմ կարծում… կա երկու տեսակետ… իրականում երկուսն էլ դեմ են ինքնասպանությանը…
> 
> 1. Ինքնասպանությունը դա ողբերգություն ա որի պատճառները պետք ա ուսումնասիրել… Մարդը շատ բաներից կարա ինքնասպանության հասնի… վերցրեք մեր բանակում զինվորների ինքնասպանության երևույթը, ամանդայի երևույթը և մյուսն էլ կա՝ մեծերի որոնց անունները նշել եմ… 
> 
> 2. ինքնասպանությունը դիտվում ա որպես հանցագործություն (ճշտեք եթե սխալ եմ ասում) ու դատապարտվում ա ինքնասպան եղածը առանց հաշվի առնելու հանգամանքները… 
> 
> իմ կարծիքով երկրորդը սխալ ա, քանի որ իմ համար դժվար ա մեղադրել ինքնասպան եղած մարդկանց երբ գիտես, կամ նույնիսկ չգիտես հանգամանքներն ու պատճառները… ինքնասպանությունը դա էն հաճույքը չի որ մարդիկ գայթակղությունից են անում… սա անելանելիության վիճակ ա երբ մարդը ոչ մի տեղ նեցուկ ու փարատում չի տեսնում… չես կարող էդ մարդկանց մեղադրել իմ կարծիքով…


էս քո կետերը կարլեի ա շարունակել, կամ նորից ու լրիվ այլ կետեր գրել:
օրինակ,  ես անձամբ միշտ էլ կողմ եմ, որ անկախ ում մասին ա խոսքը, եթե մարդը գիտակից ա /այսիքն հիվանդ չի ու փոքր տարքի  1-2տարեկան երեխա չէ / ,ապա

*. մարդ առաջին հերթին իրա մեջ ման գա պատճառա-հետևանքային կապի կարևորագույն օղակները, նոր հարցերը սրի իրա հարևանների, բարեկամների, ու ընդանրապես ...  մարդկության հետ:*

սա է ռացիոնալը, առաջնայինը: հասարակությանը փոխել չի կարելի ընդանրապես: ու ինչ որ կա ,դա օբեկտիվ ռեալությունն ա: եթե փորձես փոխել, դա կբերի այլանդակությունների : այսիքնն աննորմալությունների :նայիր մարդկությանը հետապնդած անխտիր բոլոր հեղափոխությունները:

*ըստ այդմ էլ, ստեղ մեղադրելու ու չմեղադրելու հարցը արհեստական հարց ա: ում ուզում ա լինի: ստեղ դատարան չի:*

ուրիշ բան ա, որ կարող ա կարծիքներ հնչեն, մանավանդ փորձառու մարդկանց կարծիքներ, որոնք օգնեն այն մարդուն, երեխային ով լուծում ա ման գալիս , տեսնել իրենց հարմար լուծումը:
եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ ձեր /պայմանական ասած "ազատականների"/ գրոռումներց հետո որևէ բուլինգ անող անձ դադարելու ա վաղը բ բուլինգ անելուց, ապա սխալվում եք: որովհետև դու չեք ուզում հասկանալ, թե ինչ ա նստած հենց մանկական բուլիգի հիմքում: դա հեչ կապ չունի ոչ մի "Ամանդայի" ցավերի ու ապրումների հետ: բուլինբգ անողը այնպիսի հոգեվիճակում ա ,որ ինքը թքած ունի "ամանդայի" հեգեվիճակի վրա, ու նրան երևի որոշ չափով մենակ կսթափեցնի մահվան պես մի խոշորագույն ցնցում, որի մասին ստեղ  մտածելն անգամն աննորմալություն է: այսինքն որ Ամանդան մեռնի, որ դրանք խելքի գան:

իսկ ռեալ այն է, որ Ամանդային սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես կարող է պայքարել, գոյատևել և այնգամ հաղթել այդ "բուլիգին": դա հնարավոր է: որպես օրինակ, ես "ամանդաներին"  երեք անգամ արդեն բերեցի "Չուչելո" ֆիլմը: սենց տիպաժներ էլի կան:
պետք է օգնել այդ երեխաներին գտնել այն ուժը, որով իրանք այդ չարիքը իրեցից հեռու կպահեն: չարիքը արմատխիլ անել հնարավոր չէ: դա եղել է մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությաքն ընթացքում ու բոլոր երկրներում, անկախ հասարակական ու պատմական փուլից:
մտածեք, թե ինչպես հոգեբանորեն այդ բուլինգի զոհերին զոհի կարգավիճակից դուրս հանել հենց սեփական կամքի ուժով ու անհատականությամբ: մարդը մի օրվա ընթացքում չի դառնում բուլինգի զոհ: կան տեխնիկական կանոններ, որոնք կիրառելով ապագա բուլինգի "կադրը" ինքը եթե պետք եկավ կարա բուլինգ անի դասարանի անասունին: դա հնարավոր ա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> միգուցե, բայց Սելավին մի անգամ ա դա արել… ճիշտն ասած ես էդքան էլ կողմ չեմ էդ գրառմանը, մի քիչ ակտուալ չի… շատ զգացական ա ու պրոբլեմին լրիվ գեղարվեստական ու հոգևոր ընկալում ա առաջարկում…


Իսկ ես լրիվ կողմ եմ, քանզի Սելավին խոսում է բարձրագույն իրականության մակարդակի վրա: Եվ դա լրիվ ակտուալ է, որովհետև արդեն վաղուց ժամանակն է դադարել թերագնահատել ինքներս մեզ: Հավատա, Սելավին ոչ մի մեղք չունի նրանում, որ նրա գիտեցած իրականությունը սկսվում է հոգևոր ու զգացական աշխարհում: Թէ՞ քեզ թվում է, որ Սելավին ավելի վատ գիտի ֆիզիկականը…
Գիտե՞ս, թե որն է այդ բարձրագույն իրականությունը: Դա այն մակարդակն է, որտեղ Նետի ու Սելավիի ասածներն արդեն հավասար նշանակություն ունեն, այն տարբերությամբ միայն, որ ինքնասպանություն գործած մարդուն Նետը համարում է *իրավիճակի մեղավոր*, իսկ Սելավին՝ *իրավիճակի հերոս* : 

Եթե մենք ընկալում ենք մեզ միայն ֆիզիկական մակարդակի վրա, այլ կերպ ասած՝ մտածող ռոբոտներ, - իհարկե, հարյուր տոկոսով /մեզ համար/ սխալ է Նետը: Ինչու՞:
Ծիծաղելի է, բայց հենց այն պատճառով, որ նա խոսում է չոր ֆիզիկական մակարդակի վրա ու հաշվի չի առնում հոգևորն ու զգայականը:
Բայց ծիծաղելի է նաև այն, որ մենք խոսում ենք հոգևորից ու զգայականից, ու չենք ցանկանում քամակներս մի փոքր կտրել այդ ֆիզիկականից:

Սելավին, երբ ցանկանում է խոսել հոգևորի և զգայականի մասին, իրեն տեղադրում է հենց հոգևորի ու զգայականի մակարդակի վրա, և այնտեղից էլ  խոսում: Իսկ մարդ իրեն այնտեղ կարող է տեղադրել  այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ դադարում է թերագնահատել ինքն իրեն, և ընդունում է այն փաստը, որ ֆիզիկականը՝ մարդու մարմիններից ամենափոքր մարմինն է ու մարդ իր կյանքի ամենակարճ ժամանակահատվածն է, որ ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ է անց կացնում: Ավելի եկար ժամանակ է ծախսում իր մնաղած մարմինների մեջ, այդ կարճ կյանքի սցենարը գրելու համար, կառուցելու համար այդ կյանքի էպիզոդները, կոլիզիաները, ընտրելով բոլոր այն հերոսներին, որոնք պետք է օգնեն գլխավոր հերոսին խաղալ իր դերն այդ կյանք-թատրոնում:

Այ, այստեղ է, որ արդեն ոչ մի տարբերության չկա հերոսի և մեղավորի միջև: Հերոսմեղավոր Ամանդան եկավ աննկարագրելի կարճ ժամանակով, խաղաց իր իսկ ընտրած դերը և գնաց, իր իսկ ընտրած Հուդայի օգնությամբ: Այդքան կարճ կյանք…

Բայց տես, գոնե մեր փոքրիկ Ակումբի համար որքան սեր ու կարեկցանք ծնեց այդ փոքրիկ աղջիկը: Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել նրա ներմուծած սիրո և կասրեկցանքի քանակը ամբողջ աշխարհի համար… Հիշեցնեմ նաև, - ոչ առանց իր "Հուդայի" օգնության: Ահա թե ինչու Սելավին խոսեց Երկու Հրեշտակի մասին…


Հ.Գ. Մեֆ ջան, չես պատկերացնի, թե որքան կուզեյի, որ ճիշտ հասկանաս ասածս: Այնքան, որ ուրախ կլինեի անգամ մի օր հանդիպել ու կենդանի զրույց վարել այս ամենի մասին, փառք Աստծո, մեր աշխարհագրությունները կարծես թույլատրում են մեզ անել դա, քանի որ ես ինքս շատ կարևոր եմ համարում այս ամենն ու… *ակտուալ*: 
Բայց ամենակարևորը՝ չնեղանաս հանկարծ, լա՞վ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Բայց տես, գոնե մեր փոքրիկ Ակումբի համար որքան սեր ու կարեկցանք ծնեց այդ փոքրիկ աղջիկը: Կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել նրա ներմուծած սիրո և կասրեկցանքի քանակը ամբողջ աշխարհի համար… Հիշեցնեմ նաև, - ոչ առանց իր "Հուդայի" օգնության: Ահա թե ինչու Սելավին խոսեց Երկու Հրեշտակի մասին…


Իսկ տեսնես ինչքա՞ն սեր և կարեկցանք են արթնացնում սերիալները հայ կինոդիտողի հոգում... Ըստ Սելավիի տրամաբանության, կարելի է համարել, որ հուզիչ մելոդրամաների ռեժիսյորները, սցենարիստները, օպերատորները, դերասանները դրանք բոլորը ծպտված հրեշտակներ են։ Բայց «ժիվոյը», դե մի ուրի՛շ սեր ա արթնացնում։ Իսկ այ դոլարի կուսը մի օրվա մեջ 25 տոկոսով *ք*ցած վարչապետը նույն ինքը սատանան է, ինչքա՞ն չարություն ստեղծեց... ռեդիսկա...

----------


## Lion

"*Մեռնելը հեշտ է, ապրելն է դժվար*":

Երբ անապատով գնում ես, անջուր, սոված, ծայրահեղ հյուծված, *հեշտ է* ընկնելն ու մեռնելը, դրանից հեշտ բան չկա: Բայց... ապրել է պետք  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (31.10.2012), Nimra (31.10.2012), Նետ (31.10.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Նետ ջան գիտե՞ս քո գրածներին կարող եմ անընդհատ հակադարձել, քանի որ դրանք անհիմն են: Ինձ ասում ես, թե ինչու եմ անծանոթ մարդուն սատանա ասում: Ինչու՞ ես քեզ թույլ տալիս այսպես արտահայտվել մի աղջկա հասցեին՝ Ամանդայի, ով մահացել է ու ում դու չես ճանաչել: Ես էլ քեզ կարող եմ նման հարց տալ, այնպես, որ մի զարմացի, որ քեզ մեղադրում եմ չար լինելու մեջ, քանի որ այդ մարդը մահացել է ու իրան չի կարող պաշտպանել: Ու մեղադրում եմ, որ ոչ թե ավելի չարանաս, այլ ընդհակառակը մեջդ բարություն փնտրես ու մի քիչ փոխվես, որովհետեւ մարդիկ ի սկզբանե ծնվում են բարի ու դա չի կարող անհետ կորել, ուստի չեմ կարծում, որ քեզ վատ բան եմ մաղթում: Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, քեզ ինչքան ասում են քո միջի չարության մասին, դու ավելի ես չարանում, դրա համար ավելի լավ է բոլորը բերանները փակեն ու դու մենակով մենախոսես, բայց վախենամ այդ ժամանակ էլ քեզ համար երեւակայան հերոսներ փնտրես ու հետները կռիվ անես: Շունչ քաշի, կյանքը ապրելու համար է, ինչպես դու ես ասում, ոչ թե չարանալու, քեզ միայն լավն եմ ցանկանում անծանոթ մարդ:

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Rammstein (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ու մի հետաքրքիր նկատառում։ կարծիքդ հայտնելու համար սուպերհումանիստները քեզ  բզկտում են. լափում են։Պատկերացնում ես՝ կենդանի մարդուն .իրենց դրացուն. հայրենակցին նաղդ մորդում են  ՝ նիսյաով  բարեգութներ երևում։ Սրանք նման են են  մարդկանց որ  գոռում են թէ ազգասեր են.բայց չեն ուզում որ հարևանի վրա Արև բացվի։


Դեմագոգիա մի արա, ես հիմա ձեր Քրիստոսի մասին մի երկու քաղցր խոսք ասեմ, էնպես չի, որ «բարեգութ» ու «մյուս այտը դեմ տվող» քրիստոնյաներից շատերը, դու էլ ներառյալ, վեր-վեր չեք թռնի: Բարեբախտաբար, ես մի քիչ խոշոր եմ, որ ինձ կարողանաք հոշոտել:

Մնացածին՝ ժող, իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, դուք այնքան բարի եք, որ Նետին, Չամիչին ու նման մի քանի հոգու հնարավորություն եք տալիս իրենց այն աստիճանի նշանակալի զգալ, որ բոլորը թեմայից շեղվեն ու իրենց սկսեն քննարկել, բայց առաջարկում եմ ուշադրություն չդարձնել ու անդրադառնալ bullying-ի ու շանտաժի թեմաներին: Գոնե մեկ-մեկ:

Ժառ, բարության հրաշքներ ես ցուցաբերում, բայց սա թող քեզ համար օրինակ լինի, որ որոշ մարդիկ դա չեն գնահատի ու ավելին՝ քեզ կմեղադրեն ոչ օբյեկտիվ դատողության մեջ: Ես չեմ քննադատում, ընդհակառակը, հիանում եմ քո այդ մոտեցմամբ, բայց հաշվի առ նաև այդ հնարավորությունը, որ հետագա հիասթափություններ չլինեմ: Ու մեկ էլ, գրկում եմ քեզ, մեծ ու բարի մարդ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմայից դուրս 10–ից ավելի գրառումներ ջնջվել են։ Խնդրում եմ մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում՝ առանց միմյանց վիրավորելու և ծաղրելու։ Կարծես թե ակտիվ քննարկողների վերաբերմունքը թեմայի նկատմամբ պարզ է և անբեկանելի։ Եթե կան նոր մտքեր, առաջարկություններ, դատողություններ՝ արտահայտվեք, այլապես անվերջ նույն բանն է ասվում՝ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ագրեսիվ և ծաղրական երանգներով* ։

----------

Lion (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Հայկօ (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ ասում միանշանակ. ասում եմ գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ ինքնասպանն ա։ Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։Փաստն էն ա որ ինքնասպանությունը ինչ որ երկրորդ անձի կողմից կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։Բա  ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։


Վերադառնալով Ամանդայի թեմային: Մի անգամ փորձ արել է, կարողացել են փրկել: Երկրորդ անդամ էլ չեն կարողացել: 

Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ տվյալ մարդը երկրորդ անգամ չի գնում էդ քայլին: Ընդհանրապես, սուիցիդոլոգիան եքա գիտություն ա, ու մեջը լիքը չպարզաբանված հարցեր կան: Եթե էդքան բան գիտես ու էդպես վստահ պնդում ես, ինչու՞ իմացածներդ չես հայտնում սուիցիդոլոգներին: Խեղճերը մեռան գլուխ ջարդելով:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ ջան


ես քեզ համար ջան չեմ։ Ոնց հասկանանք ջանդ։ միջիդ չարության քողարկու՞մ թէ կեղծավորություն։ 


> գիտե՞ս քո գրածներին կարող եմ անընդհատ հակադարձել, քանի որ դրանք անհիմն են: Ինձ ասում ես, թե ինչու եմ անծանոթ մարդուն սատանա ասում: Ինչու՞ ես քեզ թույլ տալիս այսպես արտահայտվել մի աղջկա հասցեին՝ Ամանդայի, ով մահացել է ու ում դու չես ճանաչել:


Իմ արտահայտումները հիմնականում ուղղված են ինքնասպանության  կոչված երևույթին. Ամանդան էլ դրա  տիպիկ կրողն է։Մեղքը մնում ա մեղք.սխալը՝ սխալ։ Անկախ նրանից թէ տվյալ մարդը իր գործողության արդյունքում մահացավ թէ՞ ողջ մնաց։Ո՞վ ա սաել որ մահը սխալին ճիշտ ա դարձնում կամ մաքրում ա նրա վրայի մեղքը։ Ամանդայի ինքնասպանության առիթով մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ չեմ տեսնում։Այն ինչ կատարվել է. ինքնասպանության համար  _հարգելի_ պատճառ չէ։
Հարց եմ ուղղում Rhayader  մարդու միս սիրող մարդասերներին ՝ արդյոք հարգում եք Բեսլանի ահաբեկիչ մարդասպան-մահապարտներին։Չե՛ք հարգում։ ինչու՞ չեք հարգում.Գուցե իրականում նրանք չեն մեղավոր. այլ հասարակությու՞նը։ արդյոք խոոոորը  վերլուծել եք նրանց գործողությունների  դրդապատճառները։Հասկանում եմ. ծայրահեղ օրինակ եմ բելել. դժվար համեմատելի. բայց ստիպված եմ։



> քեզ միայն լավն եմ ցանկանում անծանոթ մարդ:


Դու ինձ լավը չես ցանկանում։ Աշխատիր ավելի անկեղծ լինես. Վեճերի գլխավոր մեղավորը կեղծավորությունն ու երեսպաշտությունն ա։

----------


## Նետ

> Վերադառնալով Ամանդայի թեմային: Մի անգամ փորձ արել է, կարողացել են փրկել: Երկրորդ անդամ էլ չեն կարողացել: 
> 
> Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ տվյալ մարդը երկրորդ անգամ չի գնում էդ քայլին:


ես ասում եմ տվյալ ոլորտին ծանոթ հոգեբաններից լսածները։


> Ընդհանրապես, սուիցիդոլոգիան եքա գիտություն ա, ու մեջը լիքը չպարզաբանված հարցեր կան: Եթե էդքան բան գիտես ու էդպես վստահ *պնդում ես,* ինչու՞ իմացածներդ չես հայտնում սուիցիդոլոգներին: Խեղճերը մեռան գլուխ ջարդելով:


պնդել ո՞րն ա։ Դու քո ասածները կարկամելով ու երերալով ես ասու՞ մ։ թէ ՞ պրոֆիլիդ ստորագրությունը  կասկածամիտ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ասում եմ տվյալ ոլորտին ծանոթ հոգեբաններից լսածները։պնդել ո՞րն ա։ Դու քո ասածները կարկամելով ու երերալով ես ասու՞ մ։ թէ ՞ պրոֆիլիդ ստորագրությունը  կասկածամիտ ա։


Կխնդրեի մի անգամ էլ զրուցել ծանոթ հոգեբանների հետ ու հարցնել, թե ինչպես են մեկնաբանում Ամանդայի դեպքը, երբ աղջիկն այնուամենայնիվ երկրորդ անգամ էլ է փորձ արել: Ի դեպ, հենց նույն սուիցիդոլոգիայում կա սուիցիդի ռիսկ կոչված երևույթը, որը հաշվարկվում է տարբեր գործոնների վրա հիմնվելով: Սուիցիդի ռիսկը մի քանի անգամ ավելի է մեծանում, եթե տվյալ մարդը նախկինում արդեն ինքնասպանության փորձ արել է, հետևաբար չգիտեմ, թե քո ծանոթ հոգեբանները որտեղից են վերցրել իրենց տվյալները:

Բառերիցս էլ մի կախվիր  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Claudia Mori (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Կխնդրեի մի անգամ էլ զրուցել ծանոթ հոգեբանների հետ ու հարցնել,


Կհարցնեմ։ Քեզ  էլ կխնդրեի որ նորից նաեիր ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձ արած մարդկանց վիճակագրությունը.համոզվելու համար որ նրանցից շատ քչերն են նույն պատճառի համար  վերադառնում նույն կետին։

----------


## ivy

Նետ, մի հատ նորից կասե՞ս՝ տվյալ ոլորտի հոգեբաններից կոնկրետ ինչ ես լսել, ես լավ չհասկացա…

----------

Rhayader (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նետ, մի հատ նորից կասե՞ս՝ տվյալ ոլորտի հոգեբաններից կոնկրետ ինչ ես լսել, ես լավ չհասկացա…


Դեմ չէի լինի նաև հոգեբանների անուններն ու որակավորումները լսել: Վախենամ՝ բրիտանացի գիտնականներից է լսել:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> "*Մեռնելը հեշտ է, ապրելն է դժվար*":
> 
> Երբ անապատով գնում ես, անջուր, սոված, ծայրահեղ հյուծված, *հեշտ է* ընկնելն ու մեռնելը, դրանից հեշտ բան չկա: Բայց... ապրել է պետք


Երբ տանը փափուկ բազկաթոռին նստած կոլա ես խմում, սառնարանում սրտիդ ուզածը կա, ականջակալներով սիրածդ երաժտությունն ես լսում, ու զբաղվում ես համակարգչով՝ խաղ ես խաղում, ֆորումում բանավիճում ես, գիրք ես կարդում, կոնդիցիոները միացված է, չես շոգում, չես մրսում, սոված չես, ծարավ չես, հարազատներդ մոտդ են, սիրտդ չի ցավում, չես ուզում ցավից ոռնաս, չես ուզում ատամներով երակներդ կտրտես, չես ուզում գրողի ծոցն ուզարկես կյանքն իր "հրաշալիքներով" հանդերձ, էս դեպքում հեշտ է ապրելու կարևորության ու մեռնելու հեշտության մասին դատողություններ անել  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Հայկօ (31.10.2012), Մինա (12.11.2012), Շինարար (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես քեզ համար ջան չեմ։ Ոնց հասկանանք ջանդ։ միջիդ չարության քողարկու՞մ թէ կեղծավորություն։ Իմ արտահայտումները հիմնականում ուղղված են ինքնասպանության  կոչված երևույթին. Ամանդան էլ դրա  տիպիկ կրողն է։Մեղքը մնում ա մեղք.սխալը՝ սխալ։ Անկախ նրանից թէ տվյալ մարդը իր գործողության արդյունքում մահացավ թէ՞ ողջ մնաց։Ո՞վ ա սաել որ մահը սխալին ճիշտ ա դարձնում կամ մաքրում ա նրա վրայի մեղքը։ Ամանդայի ինքնասպանության առիթով մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ չեմ տեսնում։Այն ինչ կատարվել է. ինքնասպանության համար  _հարգելի_ պատճառ չէ։
> Հարց եմ ուղղում Rhayader  մարդու միս սիրող մարդասերներին ՝ արդյոք հարգում եք Բեսլանի ահաբեկիչ մարդասպան-մահապարտներին։Չե՛ք հարգում։ ինչու՞ չեք հարգում.Գուցե իրականում նրանք չեն մեղավոր. այլ հասարակությու՞նը։ արդյոք խոոոորը  վերլուծել եք նրանց գործողությունների  դրդապատճառները։Հասկանում եմ. ծայրահեղ օրինակ եմ բելել. դժվար համեմատելի. բայց ստիպված եմ։
> Դու ինձ լավը չես ցանկանում։ Աշխատիր ավելի անկեղծ լինես. Վեճերի գլխավոր մեղավորը կեղծավորությունն ու երեսպաշտությունն ա։


Ինքնասպանության դրդող պատճառները շատ տարբեր են: Վերջերս վավերագրական ֆիլմ էի նայում, Ռուսաստանում ինչ որ բարձրահարկ բնակելի շենք կա, որտեղ ինքնասպանությունների թիվը հասնում ա աննախադեպ քանակի, պարզվեց, որ նախկինում էտ շենքի տեղում հոգեբուժարան ա եղել: Մարդիկ կան ովքեր շատ վաղ հասակից, մանկական հասակից նման մտքեր ունեն, ինքնասպան լինելու սեւեռուն մտքերը նրանց մշտապես հետեւում են, էլ չեմ ասում էն հիվանդների մասին, ովքեր ձայներ են լսում, ձայների թելադրանքով ինքնասպան են լինում: Սա մի խնդիր է, որ խորը ուսումնասիրության կարիք ունի, յուրաքանչյուր փորք մանրուք մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհի, նյարդային համակարգի ձեւավորման հարցում կարող է վճռորոշ դեր խաղալ: Վերջերս լսեցի, որ սուր անկյուններ չունեցող բնակարաններում, այսինք կլոր կառուցվածք ունեցող բնակարաններում ապրող մարդիկ հոգեկան հիվանդություններով չեն տառապում: Երաժշտությունը նույնպես շատ մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա: ԱՄՆ-ում մի այգեպան կա, ով իր խաղողի այգիներում դինամիկներ է տեղադրել ու դասական երաժշտություն է միացնում, նրա այգիներում բերքը սովորականից մի քանի անգամ ավելի արագ է հասունանում եւ մի քանի անգամ ավելի համեղ է:

Շատ կարեւոր է, որ երեխան լինի սիրո պտուղ, ծնվի եւ մեծանա սիրո միջավայրում, այսինքն լինի սիրով լցված, սովորի սիրել ինչպես սեփական անձը, այնպես էլ կյանքը,  ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ գրել եմ природа не терпит пустоты, եթե ուզում ես բաժակից մաքուր ջուր խմել, ապա պիտի նախ բաժակը մաքրես, հետո բաժակը պիտի լցնես մաքուր ջրով, եթե բաժակը թողնես, բացի աղբից բաժակի մեջ ինքն իրեն ուրիշ ոչինչ չի ավելանա:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի դեպ` երաժշտությունը անմիջական ազդեցություն ա ունենում երեխայի ներարգանդային ձեւավորման վրա:

Влияние музыки на плод доказано группой профессора Джеймса из Королевского медицинского центра при Ноттингемском университете. Ребёнок начинает слышать и реагировать на музыку уже на девятнадцатой неделе. На самых первых этапах это звуки частотой 100–3000 Гц. Также учеными было доказано, что уже на двадцатой недели плод реагирует непосредственно на музыку (при предъявлении нескольких звуков с перерывами около 2 сек, плод начинал проявлять активность).

Разная музыка вызывает разные проявления. Так , например, считается что произведения Моцарта способствуют раннему развитию интеллекта малыша и прививают ему тягу к прекрасному. Также его произведения способствуют снятию стресса и расслаблению. Есть данные, по которым дети, слышавшие музыку Моцарта при рождении, в дальнейшем были гораздо спокойнее «обычных» детей. Этот эффект был назван «эффектом Моцарта». Конечно же не только Моцарт положительно влияет на плод, этот эффект отмечался при прослушивании любой мелодичной музыки. Так: Бетховен и Брамс – возбуждают плод, Чайковский и Вивальди (музыка близкая к альфа-ритмам) – успокаивает плод, а вот произведения рок – ансамблей заставляет плод бесноваться. Отмечаются случаи, когда прослушивание тяжёлого рока приводит к гибели плода в утробе матери. Но чаще такие дети отличаются повышенной агрессивностью. 

Հոդվածում նշվում է, որ Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունները  նպաստում են գեղեցիկի նկատմամբ ձգտման ձեւավորմանը եւ ինտելեկտի արագ զարգացմանը, ինչպես նաեւ Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունները հանում են սթրեսը: Այն երեխաները որոնք մինչեւ ծնվելը եւ ծնվելուց Մոցարտ են լսել ավելի հանգիստ են եւ ներդաշնակ: Մինչդեռ  գրանցվել են դեպքեր երբ ծանր ռոք լսելու հետեւանքով պտուղը մահացել է: Այն երեխաները ովքեր լսել են ծանր ռոք աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ագրեսիվությամբ:

Մորաքրոջս հարսը գնել էր Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունների ողջ կոլեկցիան եւ հղիության ընթացքում, ամեն օր Մոցարտ էր լսում: Հիմա նրա երեխան 3 տարեկան է, ավելի հանգիստ ու ներդաշնակ երեխա իմ կյանում երբեր չեմ տեսել, բայց, միեւնույն ժամանակ աշխույժ եւ ինտելեկտի աճի տեմպերով իր հասակակիցներից մի քանի անգամ ավելի արագ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կհարցնեմ։ Քեզ  էլ կխնդրեի որ նորից նաեիր ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձ արած մարդկանց վիճակագրությունը.համոզվելու համար որ նրանցից շատ քչերն են նույն պատճառի համար  վերադառնում նույն կետին։


Էս քեզ մի լինք հոգեկան հիվանդների ինքնասպանության երկրորդ փորձի մասին:

Էս էլ քեզ վիքիի հոդված ինքնասպանության ռիսկի գործոնների մասին:
Էստեղ խոսվում ա նաև հասարակության աջակցության պակասի մասին:

Էստեղ էլ կարող ես ռիսկի գործոնների մասին կարդալ, որտեղ նշվում է նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձի մասին: Էնպես որ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ վիճակագրական տվյալների մասին ես խոսում: Ցույց տուր դրանք:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես միշտ էլ կասկածում էի, որ խաղողը լավ երաժշտական ճաշակ ունի:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ` երաժշտությունը անմիջական ազդեցություն ա ունենում երեխայի ներարգանդային ձեւավորման վրա:
> 
> Влияние музыки на плод доказано группой профессора Джеймса из Королевского медицинского центра при Ноттингемском университете. Ребёнок начинает слышать и реагировать на музыку уже на девятнадцатой неделе. На самых первых этапах это звуки частотой 100–3000 Гц. Также учеными было доказано, что уже на двадцатой недели плод реагирует непосредственно на музыку (при предъявлении нескольких звуков с перерывами около 2 сек, плод начинал проявлять активность).
> 
> Разная музыка вызывает разные проявления. Так , например, считается что произведения Моцарта способствуют раннему развитию интеллекта малыша и прививают ему тягу к прекрасному. Также его произведения способствуют снятию стресса и расслаблению. Есть данные, по которым дети, слышавшие музыку Моцарта при рождении, в дальнейшем были гораздо спокойнее «обычных» детей. Этот эффект был назван «эффектом Моцарта». Конечно же не только Моцарт положительно влияет на плод, этот эффект отмечался при прослушивании любой мелодичной музыки. Так: Бетховен и Брамс – возбуждают плод, Чайковский и Вивальди (музыка близкая к альфа-ритмам) – успокаивает плод, а вот произведения рок – ансамблей заставляет плод бесноваться. Отмечаются случаи, когда прослушивание тяжёлого рока приводит к гибели плода в утробе матери. Но чаще такие дети отличаются повышенной агрессивностью. 
> 
> Հոդվածում նշվում է, որ Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունները  նպաստում են գեղեցիկի նկատմամբ ձգտման ձեւավորմանը եւ ինտելեկտի արագ զարգացմանը, ինչպես նաեւ Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունները հանում են սթրեսը: Այն երեխաները որոնք մինչեւ ծնվելը եւ ծնվելուց Մոցարտ են լսել ավելի հանգիստ են եւ ներդաշնակ: Մինչդեռ  գրանցվել են դեպքեր երբ ծանր ռոք լսելու հետեւանքով պտուղը մահացել է: Այն երեխաները ովքեր լսել են ծանր ռոք աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ագրեսիվությամբ:
> 
> Մորաքրոջս հարսը գնել էր Մոցարտի ստեղծագործությունների ողջ կոլեկցիան եւ հղիության ընթացքում, ամեն օր Մոցարտ էր լսում: Հիմա նրա երեխան 3 տարեկան է, ավելի հանգիստ ու ներդաշնակ երեխա իմ կյանում երբեր չեմ տեսել, բայց, միեւնույն ժամանակ աշխույժ եւ ինտելեկտի աճի տեմպերով իր հասակակիցներից մի քանի անգամ ավելի արագ:


Աստված իմ, հերիք ա էս սիրողական-ենթադրական հոդվածները որպես ինֆոյի հաստատուն աղբյուր բերեք: Ես չեմ ասում՝ երաժշտությունը չի ազդում, բայց ախր տեքստից սիրողականի հոտը փչում ա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս քեզ մի լինք հոգեկան հիվանդների ինքնասպանության երկրորդ փորձի մասին:
> 
> Էս էլ քեզ վիքիի հոդված ինքնասպանության ռիսկի գործոնների մասին:
> Էստեղ խոսվում ա նաև հասարակության աջակցության պակասի մասին:
> 
> Էստեղ էլ կարող ես ռիսկի գործոնների մասին կարդալ, որտեղ նշվում է նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձի մասին: Էնպես որ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ վիճակագրական տվյալների մասին ես խոսում: Ցույց տուր դրանք:


Քո հղումներից հասկացա, որ թունավորումը շատ ոչ էֆեկտիվ ինքնասպանության միջոց է :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աստված իմ, հերիք ա էս սիրողական-ենթադրական հոդվածները որպես ինֆոյի հաստատուն աղբյուր բերեք: Ես չեմ ասում՝ երաժշտությունը չի ազդում, բայց ախր տեքստից սիրողականի հոտը փչում ա:


Չսիրողական, սիրողական, ֆլան ֆստան..................փաստը մնում ա փաստ` երաժշտությունը ազդում ա պտղի ձեւավորմանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չսիրողական, սիրողական, ֆլան ֆստան..................փաստը մնում ա փաստ` երաժշտությունը ազդում ա պտղի ձեւավորմանը:


Ու՞ր ա փաստ: Որտեղի՞ց գիտի հեղինակը: Ի՞նչ հետազոտություն են արել, որ տենց եզրակացության են էկել: Թե չէ ես էլ էսօր կարամ գրեմ, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում, թարգմանեմ, դնեմ ինտերնետում, վաղը-մյուս օրը միամիտ մեկը վերցնի, ֆորումում ցույց տա, ասի՝ տեսեք, փաստ ա, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո հղումներից հասկացա, որ թունավորումը շատ ոչ էֆեկտիվ ինքնասպանության միջոց է


Հա, որովհետև փրկելու համար ժամանակ ա լինում:

----------

Freeman (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Չսիրողական, սիրողական, ֆլան ֆստան..................փաստը մնում ա փաստ` երաժշտությունը ազդում ա պտղի ձեւավորմանը:


Ասենք թե հա, երաժշտությունն ազդում է պտղի ձևավորման վրա, ընդունեցինք: Բայց դրանով հո չե՞ս կարող ինքնասպանությունները կանխել: Քո կարծիքով, եթե բոլոր ապագա մայրերը հղի ժամանակ բարի ու մեղմ երաժշտություն լսեն, իրենց ծնած երեխաները կյանքում ոչ մի էնպիսի պրոբլեմ չեն ունենալու, որ իրենց դրդի ինքնասպանությա՞ն… Կամ քո կարծիքով չէ, էդպիսի որևէ հետազոտություն կա՞:
Ամանդայի մաման էլ երևի սկի երաժշտություն չի լսել, դրա համար աղջիկն էդ օրն ընկավ... Լավ էլի, մի քիչ լուրջ վերաբերվեք հարցին:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Երաժշտությունը նույնպես շատ մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա:


Երաժշտությունը շատ լավ բան է:
Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ նույն Մոցարտ լսողների մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դառնում են մարդասպան, ովքեր դառնում են կաշառակեր կամ կաշառատու, ովքեր ընտրություններին ծախում են իրենց ձայնը, իսկ Նեմեցներին խնդրագիր են գրում: Սա էդ երաժշտության պատճառո՞վ է: Դժվար թե: Բայց այ որ երաժշտությունը նրանց ամեն դեպքում հետ չպահեց իրենց ստորաքարշ կյանքից, փաստ է: 

Որտեղի՞ց ուր եք հասնում, չեմ հասկանում: Թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու՞ր ա փաստ: Որտեղի՞ց գիտի հեղինակը: Ի՞նչ հետազոտություն են արել, որ տենց եզրակացության են էկել: Թե չէ ես էլ էսօր կարամ գրեմ, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում, թարգմանեմ, դնեմ ինտերնետում, վաղը-մյուս օրը միամիտ մեկը վերցնի, ֆորումում ցույց տա, ասի՝ տեսեք, փաստ ա, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում:


Չգիտեմ էլ` ինչի եք էս հարցին հասել, առաջինը սա աչքիս ընկավ, բայց մի ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս, որտեղ գիտականորեն հիմնավորում էին, որ ջուրը հիշողություն ունի: Ու ցույց էին տալիս, թե ջրի մասնիկները ինչ տեսք են ընդունում դասական կամ ռոք երաժշտություն լսելիս: Դասականի ժամանակ այդ մասնիկը ծաղկի էր նման ոնց-որ, իսկ ռոքի ժամանակ` սրված տեսք էր ընդունում: Ըստ այդմ էլ հիմնավորում էին, թե ինչու է մարդ ագրեսիվանում, երբ ռոք է լսում և հակառակը: Եթե ընդունենք, որ մեր օրգանիզմում ջուրը մեծ տոկոս է կազմում, հնարավոր է, որ ջրի միջոցով երաժշտությունը ազդում է նաև պտղի ձևավորման վրա:

Բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ հավակնում  :Jpit: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ էլ` ինչի եք էս հարցին հասել, առաջինը սա աչքիս ընկավ, բայց մի ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս, որտեղ գիտականորեն հիմնավորում էին, որ ջուրը հիշողություն ունի: Ու ցույց էին տալիս, թե ջրի մասնիկները ինչ տեսք են ընդունում դասական կամ ռոք երաժշտություն լսելիս: Դասականի ժամանակ այդ մասնիկը ծաղկի էր նման ոնց-որ, իսկ ռոքի ժամանակ` սրված տեսք էր ընդունում: Ըստ այդմ էլ հիմնավորում էին, թե ինչու է մարդ ագրեսիվանում, երբ ռոք է լսում և հակառակը: Եթե ընդունենք, որ մեր օրգանիզմում ջուրը մեծ տոկոս է կազմում, հնարավոր է, որ ջրի միջոցով երաժշտությունը ազդում է նաև պտղի ձևավորման վրա:
> 
> Բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ հավակնում :


Էդ ֆիլմը տեսել եմ: Բայց էլի լիքը հարցականներ կան: Ո՞վ որոշեց, որ էդ սրածայր բյուրեղներն ագրեսիվ են: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ ռոք լսողներն ավելի ագրեսիվ են, քան դասական լսողները: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ Մոցարտ լսողներն ավելի քիչ են ինքնասպան լինում, քան ռոք լսողները:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ ֆիլմը տեսել եմ: Բայց էլի լիքը հարցականներ կան: Ո՞վ որոշեց, որ էդ սրածայր բյուրեղներն ագրեսիվ են: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ ռոք լսողներն ավելի ագրեսիվ են, քան դասական լսողները: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ Մոցարտ լսողներն ավելի քիչ են ինքնասպան լինում, քան ռոք լսողները:


Ես միայն գիտեմ, որ սերիական մարդասպանները ամենից շատ հենց օպերետներ են սիրում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Rhayader

> Չգիտեմ էլ` ինչի եք էս հարցին հասել, առաջինը սա աչքիս ընկավ, բայց մի ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս, որտեղ գիտականորեն հիմնավորում էին, որ ջուրը հիշողություն ունի: Ու ցույց էին տալիս, թե ջրի մասնիկները ինչ տեսք են ընդունում դասական կամ ռոք երաժշտություն լսելիս: Դասականի ժամանակ այդ մասնիկը ծաղկի էր նման ոնց-որ, իսկ ռոքի ժամանակ` սրված տեսք էր ընդունում: Ըստ այդմ էլ հիմնավորում էին, թե ինչու է մարդ ագրեսիվանում, երբ ռոք է լսում և հակառակը: Եթե ընդունենք, որ մեր օրգանիզմում ջուրը մեծ տոկոս է կազմում, հնարավոր է, որ ջրի միջոցով երաժշտությունը ազդում է նաև պտղի ձևավորման վրա:
> 
> Բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ հավակնում :


Շատ, շատ գիտականորեն էր ցույց տալիս:

Նույնիսկ եթե ջուրը «հիշողություն ունենար», նման *ախմախ* պնդում անող ֆիլմ կարող էր պատրաստել դասական ու ռոք երաժշտությունների մասին սիրողականից ցածր պատկերացում ունեցող անձը: Կամ նման անձանց խաբել պատրաստվողը: Հիմնավորեմ՝ դասական (երևի ակադեմի՞կ) երաժշտություն.

Կժիշտոֆ Պենդերեցկի, «Տրենոդիա Հիրոսիմայի զոհերի հիշատակին»



Ալֆրեդ Շնիտկե, «Requiem, Dies Irae»



Սավրեմենկայից մի քիչ հետ գնանք.

Ռիխարդ Վագներ, «Die Walküre, Գործողություն Երրորդ, Ritt der Walküren»



Ասում են՝ Հիտլերին էր ոգեշնչում, մեղա, մեղա:

Լյուդվիգ վան Բեթհովեն, «5-րդ սիմֆոնիա, Շարժում Առաջին, Ճակատագիրը բախում է դուռը»

Իսկ հիմա մի քիչ ռոք երաժշտություն լսենք.

Pineapple Thief, «The Sorry State» 



Camel, «Fingertips»
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFyN_Yb-7Cc

Pink Floyd, Echoes, Part 1»



Աստղ, բարկությունս քո հասցեին մի ընդունիր, պարզապես նման «բրիտանացի գիտնականների» ֆիլմերը, լինի դա «Secret», ջրի, թրիքի և այլ բաների հիշողություն ունենալու/չունենալու մասին, հասարակ նյուէյջական աղբ է: Գլուխդ նման բաներով մի լցրու: Եթե ջուրը հիշողություն ունենար, զուգարանի ջուրը քաշելիս կթռներ մեր դեմքին:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Mephistopheles (31.10.2012), Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Շինարար (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես միայն գիտեմ, որ սերիական մարդասպանները ամենից շատ հենց օպերետներ են սիրում :


Ստերեոտիպ է, օրինակ՝ ես օպերետներ տանել չեմ կարողանում:

----------

Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ստերեոտիպ է, օրինակ՝ ես օպերետներ տանել չեմ կարողանում:


սերիական մարդասպա՞ն ես  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (31.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> սերիական մարդասպա՞ն ես


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Չամիչն էլ, ինչքան գիտեմ, մանկաբույժ, հոգեբան կամ երաժշտության մասնագետ չի: Իրեն կարելի է, ինձ չի՞ կարելի:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Երբ տանը փափուկ բազկաթոռին նստած կոլա ես խմում, սառնարանում սրտիդ ուզածը կա, ականջակալներով սիրածդ երաժտությունն ես լսում, ու զբաղվում ես համակարգչով՝ խաղ ես խաղում, ֆորումում բանավիճում ես, գիրք ես կարդում, կոնդիցիոները միացված է, չես շոգում, չես մրսում, սոված չես, ծարավ չես, հարազատներդ մոտդ են, սիրտդ չի ցավում, չես ուզում ցավից ոռնաս, չես ուզում ատամներով երակներդ կտրտես, չես ուզում գրողի ծոցն ուզարկես կյանքն իր "հրաշալիքներով" հանդերձ, էս դեպքում հեշտ է ապրելու կարևորության ու մեռնելու հեշտության մասին դատողություններ անել


*Արէա* ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունեիր` առավել ևս անհասկանալի մնացին շնորհակալությունները: Ասենք, քո ասած "ԼԱՎ" վիճակում դատողություններ են արվում - հետո?

----------


## Արէա

> *Արէա* ջան, ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունեիր` առավել ևս անհասկանալի մնացին շնորհակալությունները: Ասենք, քո ասած "ԼԱՎ" վիճակում դատողություններ են արվում - հետո?


Եսիմ Լիոն ջան, ասում եմ մենք ո՞վ ենք որ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ ծայրահեղ իրավիճակում ապրելու խորհուրդ ենք տալիս: Ո՞նց ապրի, չի կարողանում ապրի ո՞նց ապրի, կարա՞ս իրան բացատրես որ ապրել ա պետք, որ հարցրեց ինչի համար, ի՞նչ ես պատասխանելու, ու որ չկարողացար համոզել, հետո իրավունք ունենալու ե՞ս արհամարելու նրան, որ ապրել չէր ուզում:

----------

Ariadna (31.10.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Rhayader (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Հայկօ (31.10.2012), Շինարար (31.10.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Էս դեպքում Ամանդային մեղադրողներին մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։
Եթե ես վաղը իմ կնկա տկլոր տարբեր պոզաներով նկարները գցեմ ՖԲ ու իրան շանտաժ անեմ, հետո մի շաբաթ հետո ինքը ինքնասպան լինի, ո՞ւմ եք մեղադրելու։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս դեպքում Ամանդային մեղադրողներին մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։
> Եթե ես վաղը իմ կնկա տկլոր տարբեր պոզաներով նկարները գցեմ ՖԲ ու իրան շանտաժ անեմ, հետո մի շաբաթ հետո ինքը ինքնասպան լինի, ո՞ւմ եք մեղադրելու։


Հազար ներողություն, ես չեմ ուզում քեզ վիրավորել, զուտ օրինակդ այս պատմությանը նմանացնելու համար եմ ասում: Որ կնիկդ մեկին իրա կրծքերը ցույց տա, հետո էտ մեկը ուզենա իրան շանտաժ անի, ու՞մ առաջին հերթին կմեղադրես  :Shok: 
Ամանդայի դեպքում էլ, հաստատ եթե իրան շանտաժ անողը նկարները «սաղ ինտերնետով» տարածեր նկարները, իրան դատ կհասներ,  չնայած հիմա էլ ա հասնում: Իրան մեղադրելը զուտ բարոյական տեսակետից ա: Ու ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ մենակ ինքն ա մեղավոր այս պատմության մեջ:

----------


## Jarre

> Հազար ներողություն, ես չեմ ուզում քեզ վիրավորել, զուտ օրինակդ այս պատմությանը նմանացնելու համար եմ ասում: Որ կնիկդ մեկին իրա կրծքերը ցույց տա, հետո էտ մեկը ուզենա իրան շանտաժ անի, ու՞մ առաջին հերթին կմեղադրես


*vahe-91*, եթե իսկապես ուղեղդ ի վիճակի չի ասածիս իմաստը ըմբռնել՝ ավելի պարզ գրեմ։ Ամանդան դա արել ա մի մարդու համար ում ինքը վստահել ա։ Հիմա հարցս հետևյալն ա՝ եթե քո ընկերուհին քեզ վստահում ա ու հետդ սեքս ա անում, իսկ դու հետո իմանալով, թե ինքը ինչ ռեակցիա կտա, եթե դու ուրիշների պատմես այդ մասին (պատմես, ոչ թե նկարներ ցույց տաս), ու դու գնաս ու պատմես, ու ինքը դեպրեսիա տանի և այլն։ Ո՞ւմ ուսերին ա ընկնում մեղքը կամ տականքության հոդվածը։

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Nimra (31.10.2012), Quyr Qery (01.12.2019), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (31.10.2012), Ուլուանա (31.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> *vahe-91*, եթե իսկապես ուղեղդ ի վիճակի չի ասածիս իմաստը ըմբռնել՝ ավելի պարզ գրեմ։ Ամանդան դա արել ա մի մարդու համար ում ինքը վստահել ա։ Հիմա հարցս հետևյալն ա՝ եթե քո ընկերուհին քեզ վստահում ա ու հետդ սեքս ա անում, իսկ դու հետո իմանալով, թե ինքը ինչ ռեակցիա կտա, եթե դու ուրիշների պատմես այդ մասին (պատմես, ոչ թե նկարներ ցույց տաս), ու դու գնաս ու պատմես, ու ինքը դեպրեսիա տանի և այլն։ Ո՞ւմ ուսերին ա ընկնում մեղքը կամ տականքության հոդվածը։


Կնոջդ կամ ընկերուհուդ հետ լինելը չի նայվում որպես բացասական երևույթ: Ճիշտ ես, եթե նման բան անեմ վերջին տականքը կլինեմ, եթե սեփական կնոջս կամ ինչ որ մեկի, ում հետ սկայպով եմ ծանոթացել, մերկ լուսանկարները տարածեմ, տականք կլինեմ ու դատ կհասնի: 
Բայց եթե 15 տարեկան երեխեն վստահում ա ինչ-որ մեկին, ով իրական կյանքում իրա սիրտը չի գրավել, զուտ վիրտուալ ա շփվել հետը, նո՞րմալ ա որ կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել իրան: Դու ոչ մի անբարոյական պահվածք չե՞ս տեսնում դրա մեջ: Ասա նորմալ ա, հանգիստ խղճով գնամ 15 տարեկաններին հանվացնեմ սկայպով, բայց չտարածեմ էտ նկարները

----------

Jarre (31.10.2012)

----------


## Jarre

*vahe-91*, bullying-ը (այս տերիմինը լսեցի այս թեմյում) մարդուն ուժ գործադրելու, շանտաժի և այլ միջոցներով նվաստացնելու, ինքդ քեզ ենթարկացնելու մասին ա (գրել եմ հիմնական իմաստը, որը ես հասկացել եմ վիքիպեդիայի հոդվածը կարդալուց)։ Ամանդայի դեպքը «լավ» օրինակ ա, որը ակնառու ցույց ա տալիս, թե ինչ ա bullying-ը և ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա թե՛ հասարակության ու թե՛ առանձին վերցրած անհատի կյանքում։

Իսկ թե Ամանդան ճիշտ ա արել, թե սխալ, նորմալ ա, թե աննորմալ հավատա ես քեզ չեմ կարող ասել։ Մաքսիմում ինչը ես կարող եմ ասել, դա այն է, թե ես ինչպես կուզենայի, որ Ամանդան վարվեր։ Բայց ճիշտ է դա, թե նորմալ ես չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ դա իմ անձնական տեսակետն է, ոչ ավելին։ Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ ստանդարտների հետ ես համեմատում։ Միևնույն երևույթը տարբեր «գործիքներով» չափելով տարբեր պատասխաններ կարող ես ստանալ։ 

Աստվածաշուչնը որպես ատանդարտ ընդունող որոշ մարդկանց համար աննորմալ ա հակառակ սեռի հետ երկու բառ փոխանակելը։
Ղուրանը որպես ստանդարտ ընդունող որոշ մարդկանց համար աննորմալ ա, որ աղջկա դեմքը երևա։
Էմոների համար աննորմալ ա քրիստոնյաների և մուսուլմանների ստանդարտները։
և այլն, և այլն....

Եթե նկատել ես մեր աշխարհը շատ նման ա «ճշմարտությունների սուպերմարկետի»։ Ամեն մեկը իրա «ապրանքը» ունի, որը ներկայացնում ա, որպես ամենալավը և միակ արժեքավորը։ Այստեղ կան մոտ 7 միլիարդ (երկրագնդի բնակչության մոտավոր թիվը) ապրանքատեսակներ։ 

Դեռևս հարյուր տարի առաջ մեր հայ աղջիկները ամուսնանում էին 13-14 տարեկանում։ Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով հայկական եզդիների համայնքում  19 տարեկան աղջիկը արդեն «պառավ ա» համարվում։

Ինչպես չես կարող միանշանակ որոշել այս ամենից որն է նորմալ ու որը աննորմալ, այդպես էլ ես հիմքեր չունեմ Ամանդայի դեպքում որոշելու, թե իր կյանքում իրա արածը նորմալ ա եղել թե ոչ։ Ու իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում դա որոշելու համար ժամանակ ծախսելու, քանի որ խնդիրը ես տեսնում եմ հետևյալում՝

ՎՍՏԱՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ - ՎՍՏԱՀՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՉԱՐԱՇԱՀԱՈՒՄ, ՇԱՆՏԱԺ - ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃՆՇՈՒՄ - ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Ամանդան հասարակությանը վնաս չի տվել։ Ուրիշին վնաս չի տվել։ Մարդկությանը վնաս չի տվել։ Ես իրեն մեղադրելու ոչինչն չունեմ։
Ինքը ընդամենը մի աղջիկ է եղել, ով ՎՍՏԱՀԵԼ Է, ով ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵԼ Է։ Իր հետ իրավունք չունեին նման կերպ վարվելու։ Տվյալ դեպքում իրա սխալը եղել ա ՎՍՏԱՀԵԼԸ և ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼԸ։

Իսկ վստահելն ու հավատալը կարա տարբեր դրսևորումներ ունենա՝ բանկի հաշիվը ասել՝ կարծելով որ օգնում ես սիրածդ մարդուն, իսկ ինը քեզ գցում ա, վստահելով՝ քո տուն հրավիրես այն ծանոթիդ ում հավատում ես, հետո պարզվում ա, որ ինքը մանյակ ա և այլն և այլն։ Իմկ Ամանդայի՝ կրքերը բացելը, դա ՎՍՏԱՀՈՒԹՅԱՆ և ՀԱՎԱՏԻ՝ միլիոնավոր հնարավոր դրսևորումներից ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՄԵԿՆ Է ԵՂԵԼ։

Բայց այդ ամենը շարունկավում է ռալ ժամանակով։
Ու տվյալ դեպքում ես մեղավորությունը տեսնում եմ այդ վստահությունը չարաշահողների մեջ։

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), erexa (31.10.2012), Freeman (31.10.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Nimra (31.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (31.10.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> *vahe-91*, bullying-ը (այս տերիմինը լսեցի այս թեմյում) մարդուն ուժ գործադրելու, շանտաժի և այլ միջոցներով նվաստացնելու, ինքդ քեզ ենթարկացնելու մասին ա (գրել եմ հիմնական իմաստը, որը ես հասկացել եմ վիքիպեդիայի հոդվածը կարդալուց)։ Ամանդայի դեպքը «լավ» օրինակ ա, որը ակնառու ցույց ա տալիս, թե ինչ ա bullying-ը և ինչ ազդեցություն կարա ունենա թե՛ հասարակության ու թե՛ առանձին վերցրած անհատի կյանքում։


իմ ուղեղի մեջ ուղղակի չի տեղավորվում, ոնց կարելի ա մարդուն վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ ճնշել  :Huh: 




> Իսկ թե Ամանդան ճիշտ ա արել, թե սխալ, նորմալ ա, թե աննորմալ հավատա ես քեզ չեմ կարող ասել։ Մաքսիմում ինչը ես կարող եմ ասել, դա այն է, թե ես ինչպես կուզենայի, որ Ամանդան վարվեր։ Բայց ճիշտ է դա, թե նորմալ ես չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ դա իմ անձնական տեսակետն է, ոչ ավելին։ Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ ստանդարտների հետ ես համեմատում։ Միևնույն երևույթը տարբեր «գործիքներով» չափելով տարբեր պատասխաններ կարող ես ստանալ։ 
> 
> Աստվածաշուչնը որպես ատանդարտ ընդունող որոշ մարդկանց համար աննորմալ ա հակառակ սեռի հետ երկու բառ փոխանակելը։
> Ղուրանը որպես ստանդարտ ընդունող որոշ մարդկանց համար աննորմալ ա, որ աղջկա դեմքը երևա։
> Էմոների համար աննորմալ ա քրիստոնյաների և մուսուլմանների ստանդարտները։
> և այլն, և այլն....


Հիմա դու ա՞սում ես, որ չես կարա ասես Ամանդան իրա մեղքի բաժինն ունեցել ա, թե չէ, որովհետև մուսուլմանների, քրիստոնյաների կամ էմոների ստանդարտներն ուրիշ են  :LOL:  
Հետո էմոների անունը մի տուր, էս իրանցից խորշում եմ, կարող ա պահի տակ ինքնասպան լինեն  :Angry2: 




> Ամանդան հասարակությանը վնաս չի տվել։ Ուրիշին վնաս չի տվել։ Մարդկությանը վնաս չի տվել։
> Իր հետ իրավունք չունեին նման կերպ վարվելու։


համաձայն եմ

----------


## Lion

> Եսիմ Լիոն ջան, ասում եմ մենք ո՞վ ենք որ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ ծայրահեղ իրավիճակում ապրելու խորհուրդ ենք տալիս: Ո՞նց ապրի, չի կարողանում ապրի ո՞նց ապրի, կարա՞ս իրան բացատրես որ ապրել ա պետք, որ հարցրեց ինչի համար, ի՞նչ ես պատասխանելու, ու որ չկարողացար համոզել, հետո իրավունք ունենալու ե՞ս արհամարելու նրան, որ ապրել չէր ուզում:


*Արէա* ջան, ստեղ փիլիսոփայական մակարդակի խնդիր է` մարդկանց խորհուրդ տալ, թե չտալ: Ամեն մարդ, ամեն մի իրավիճակում, պետք է ինքը որոշի: Ես ուղղակի *կարծիքս արտահայտեցի`* որ մեռնելը հեշտ է, ապրելն է դժվար: Սրանով ես ուզեցա ասել, որ գործնականում միշտ էլ կարելի է ինչ-որ բան գտնել, հանուն որի արժե ապրել: Լավ, դեպքերի գոնե 99 տոկոսում այդպես է: 

_Դժոխք իրականում չկա` այդ մարդիկ են իրենց համար իրենց կյանքը դժոխքի վերածում ու տանջվում դրանում:_ Հետաքրքիր միտք է, չէ? Ու ասում են, որ ինքնասպան լինողը անտանելի տանջվում է իր իսկ ստեղծած դժոխքում և նրան ուղղակի օգնել է պետք` քանդելու իր դժոխքի պատերը: Ես շատ կուզենայի, որ ինքնասպան լինողները զգային, որ ապրել այնուհանդերձ պետք է և իմանային, որ ապրելն ավելի դժվար, բայց նաև *ավելի արժանապատիվ ու արժանի* ընտրություն է...

Ես չեմ ընդունում "ապրել չուզենալ"-ը գրեթե ոչ մի դեպքում. հնարավոր բացառություններից է ասենք պատերազմի ժամանակ գերությունից խուսափելու համար ինքնասպան լինելը, բայց դե մենք կարծես նման դեպքերի մասին չենք խոսում: Եվ այսպես, ես *չեմ ընդունում* "ապրել չուզենալ"-ը գրեթե ոչ մի դեպքում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես արհամարհում եմ նման քայլի դիմողներին: Խնդիրն *ընտրության* մեջ է և ամեն մարդ կյանքում ինքն է կատարում իր ընտրությունը, ամեն մարդ ինքն է իրեն երջանիկ կամ դժբախտ սարքում (զգում), ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, թե արժե ապրե, կամ չարժե: Սենց փիլիսոփայական պահեր, եղբայր...  :Think:

----------

keyboard (31.10.2012), Sambitbaba (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Էս դեպքում Ամանդային մեղադրողներին մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։
> Եթե ես վաղը իմ կնկա տկլոր տարբեր պոզաներով նկարները գցեմ ՖԲ ու իրան շանտաժ անեմ, հետո մի շաբաթ հետո ինքը ինքնասպան լինի, ո՞ւմ եք մեղադրելու։


երկուսն էլ մեղավոր են. Մեկը մեղավոր ա վստահության չարաշահման ու շանտաժի մեջ. մյուսը  ինքնասպանության .մարդասպանության։

----------

Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս դեպքում Ամանդային մեղադրողներին մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ։
> Եթե ես վաղը իմ կնկա տկլոր տարբեր պոզաներով նկարները գցեմ ՖԲ ու իրան շանտաժ անեմ, հետո մի շաբաթ հետո ինքը ինքնասպան լինի, ո՞ւմ եք մեղադրելու։


Միանշանակ քեզ կմեղադրեմ ապեր, որովհետև դու կարայիր էդ նկարներն ինձ իմ իմեյլին ուղղարկեիր կամ էլ ստեղ  ՊՄ-ով ուղարկեիր ում պետք ա… կարայիր մի հատ էլ սիրուն թեմա բացեիր տղերքով պիվայով բանով կնայեինք… խի՞ ՖԲ, չեմ հասկանում… ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա երեխեքը տենան…



…

----------

Freeman (01.11.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Էս քեզ մի լինք հոգեկան հիվանդների ինքնասպանության երկրորդ փորձի մասին:
> 
> Էս էլ քեզ վիքիի հոդված ինքնասպանության ռիսկի գործոնների մասին:
> Էստեղ խոսվում ա նաև հասարակության աջակցության պակասի մասին:
> 
> Էստեղ էլ կարող ես ռիսկի գործոնների մասին կարդալ, որտեղ նշվում է նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձի մասին: Էնպես որ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ վիճակագրական տվյալների մասին ես խոսում: Ցույց տուր դրանք:


Ուղիղ տողը մեջբերեմ



> после такой попытки 1 человек из 100 совершают самоубийство в течение года, что означает стократное повышение риска самоубийства


Էս էլ հղումըhttp://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղիղ տողը մեջբերեմ
> Էս էլ հղումըhttp://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...82%D0%B2%D0%BE


Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու քո մեջբերածն իրո՞ք չես հասկացել:  :Jpit:  Բա իմ ասածն ա ասում: *Առաջին փորձից հետո ռիսկը կտրուկ մեծանում ա:*

после такой попытки 1 человек из 100 совершают самоубийство в течение года, *что означает стократное повышение риска самоубийства*.

Էս հլը մենակ առաջին տարվա մասին ա: Իմ դրած հղումներում հետագա տարիների մասին էլ ա խոսվում: Ընդ որում՝ ստեղ երկրորդ անհաջող փորձը չի ասում, այլ հաջողվածը, առաջին անհաջողից հետո, իսկ դա ահագին մեծ թիվ ա:

Չամիչի համար մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, քեզ էլ երկրորդ անգամ ասեմ. կա սուիցիդալ ռիսկ կոչվածը, որը գնահատվում ա տարբեր գործոնների հիման վրա: Նախկինում կատարած ինքնասպանության փորձը կտրուկ մեծացնում ա դրա ռիսկը: Պլյուս Ամանդան այլ գործոններ էլ ուներ (սուիցիդոգեն դիագնոզներ ու կյանքի ոչ բարենպաստ պայմաններ), հետևաբար իրա մոտ երկրորդ փորձի ռիսկն ահագին մեծ էր, կանխատեսելի: Ու դա մենակ մասնագետները կարային կանխեին, բայց չեն արել:

----------

Chuk (31.10.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, մի հատ նորից կասե՞ս՝ տվյալ ոլորտի հոգեբաններից կոնկրետ ինչ ես լսել, ես լավ չհասկացա…





> Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։Փաստն էն ա. որ ինքնասպանությունը  կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։ Բա ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։


....

----------


## Rammstein

> Ու՞ր ա փաստ: Որտեղի՞ց գիտի հեղինակը: Ի՞նչ հետազոտություն են արել, որ տենց եզրակացության են էկել: Թե չէ ես էլ էսօր կարամ գրեմ, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում, թարգմանեմ, դնեմ ինտերնետում, վաղը-մյուս օրը միամիտ մեկը վերցնի, ֆորումում ցույց տա, ասի՝ տեսեք, փաստ ա, որ բուսակերությունն ագրեսիվ ա դարձնում:


Փաստերից մեկը ես եմ  :Jpit: : Որ դեռ չէի ծնվել, հայրս իմ «ներկայությամբ» միայն դասկան երաժշտություն ա միացրել  (ինքը բացի դասականից ուրիշ երաժշտություն չի ընդունում) ու անգամ չի թողել, որ հեռուստացույց միանա, որ պատահական երաժշտություն չլսեմ: Դրա համար էլ, ինչպես որ տրամաբանական ա, հիմա Rammstein ու դեթ մետալ եմ լսում:  :LOL: 


Հ.Գ. Նենց որ ես էլ իմ երեխուն դասական երաժշտություն կլսացնեմ  :Jpit: : Թե չէ մետալ լսացնեմ, կարող ա մեծանա, դառնա սերիական ինքնասպան:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Arpine (01.11.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Freeman (01.11.2012), Jarre (31.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Ամմէ (02.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու քո մեջբերածն իրո՞ք չես հասկացել :


Ի ուրախություն քեզ չգիտեմ ինչու повышение  ն կարդացել եմ понижние ։ ԾԱՓ՛։

Ամեն դեպքում 100 ից 1 ը. մեկ տարվա ընթացքում...
 Նայիր. Անժելա Սարգսյանը որ իրեն առաջին տարում չսպանեց՝ (ողջունելի ա) երկրորդում հաստատ չի սպանի. երրորդում ավելի հաստատ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> [B]_Դժոխք իրականում չկա` այդ մարդիկ են իրենց համար իրենց կյանքը դժոխքի վերածում ու տանջվում դրանում:_ Հետաքրքիր միտք է, չէ? Ու ասում են, որ ինքնասպան լինողը անտանելի տանջվում է իր իսկ ստեղծած դժոխքում և նրան ուղղակի օգնել է պետք` քանդելու իր դժոխքի պատերը:


Որպես շարունակությունն այս մտքիդ, հիշեցնեմ մեկ այլ տեսակետ էլ:

Ասում են, որ մարդ (հոգին) ֆիզիկական աշխարհ է գալիս լիքը անգամներ, և ամեն անգամ տարբեր փորձեր է ապրում: Ինքնասպանության փորձը հոգին ապրում է իր զարգացման սկզբնական փուլերում և մեկ անգամ, իսկ քանի որ մենք համարյա բոլորս այստեղ արդեն հինավուրց հոգիներ ենք, այդ ոչ հաճելի փորձն ապրել ենք արդեն վաղուց: Փաստորեն, այսօրվա ինքնասպանություն կատարողը` կրկնում է այդ փորձը: Իսկ կրկնելու դեպքում, դա նշանակում է, որ *մեկ այլ կարևոր փորձ* (բոլոր փորձերն էլ շատ կարևոր են) *դու չես հասցրել իր ավարտին*: Եվ այդ պատճառով, կատարվում է հետևյալը.

Դու հարկադրված ես քո հաջորդ կյանքը կառուցել այնպես, որպեսզի այդ կյանքում էլ ունենաս բոլոր այն իրավիճակները, որոնք բերեցին քեզ ինքնասպանության անցյալ կյանքում: Որովհետև դա ինքնասպանության փորձ չէր, - ինքանասպանության փորձը դու վաղուց արդեն ապրել ես: Իսկ հիմա քեզ անհրաժեշտ է նույն այդ վիճակում` այլ ընտրություն կատարել ու շարունակել անցյալ կյանքում ընդհատված փորձդ:

Եվ եթե հիմա էլ դու չկարողանաս հաղթահարել այդ ինքնասպանության պահն ու կրկնես այն նորից, ուրեմն հաջորդ կյանքդ էլ կբերի քեզ հենց այդ ակնթարթին, հետո` հաջորդ կյանքդ, հետո` հաջորդը… Այնքան կյանքեր, մինչև որ դու ինքնասպանության պահին *այլ ընտրություն կկատարես*:

Ես չեմ ցանկանում ձեզ այստեղ համոզել, որ հենց այսպես է, որ կա, չնայած ինքս այն սկզբունքն ունեմ, որ անհնարին ոչինչ չկա: Ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ, որ բոլորը տեղյակ լինեն սրան: Իսկ տեղյակներից ոմանք էլ, հավանաբար, կտան իրենց այս հարցը. *իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե*…

Ինքնասպանության դեմ ասված փաստարկներից սա` ինձ թվում է, - ամենատրամաբանական փաստարկն է, անկախ մարդու կրոնի, հավատի, փիլիսոփայության կամ թվաբանության:

Որովհետև իմ տրամաբանությունն ինձ ասում է, որ *ինքնասպանության շեմին հասնողի համար չի կարող լինել ավելի սարսափելի բան, քան գիտենալը, որ ինքը կրկին վերապրելու է իր կյանքի այն բոլոր իրավիճակները, որոնք իրեն հասցրել են ինքնասպանության շեմին:*

----------

Lion (31.10.2012), VisTolog (31.10.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012), Արէա (01.11.2012), Ուլուանա (01.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի ուրախություն քեզ չգիտեմ ինչու повышение  ն կարդացել եմ понижние ։ ԾԱՓ՛։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում 100 ից 1 ը. մեկ տարվա ընթացքում...
>  Նայիր. Անժելա Սարգսյանը որ իրեն առաջին տարում չսպանեց՝ (ողջունելի ա) երկրորդում հաստատ չի սպանի. երրորդում ավելի հաստատ։


Ի ուրախություն ի՞նձ: Փաստորեն, դու ոչ թե ճշմարտություն ես որոնում, այլ փորձում ես մի կերպ պաշտպանել մի տգետ տեսակետ, որը սկի քո սեփականն էլ չի:

Անժելա Սարգսյանը, ի տարբերություն Ամանդայի.
1. Ինքնասպանության առաջին փորձը չի կատարել
2. Որևէ դիագնոզ չունի
3. Չափահաս ա

Իր մոտ մենակ հասարակության հարձակումը կարար գործոն լիներ, բայց դա շատ-շատ փոքր նշանակություն ունի:

Նախ, հարյուրից մեկը բավական լուրջ թիվ ա (նորից հիշենք, որ խոսքը ոչ թե ինքնասպանության *փորձի*, այլ *հաջողված փորձի*) մասին ա: Ասել կուզի՝ եթե առողջ մարդկանցից, ասենք (պատահական թիվ եմ բերում) հարյուր հազարից մեկն ա ինքնասպան լինում, ապա նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ ունեցածներից հարյուրից մեկն ա ինքնասպան լինում մենակ առաջին տարվա ընթացքում: Զգացի՞ր, թե ինչքան մեծ փոխվեց թիվը:

Ու մեկ էլ, եթե առանձին հանգամանքները հաշվի առնենք, պետք ա ուրիշ ստատիստիկայի նայենք: Ասենք, դեպրեսիա ունեցող ու նախկինում ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձ կատարածներից շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հաջող փորձը, ասենք, տասից մեկը դառնա (կներես, ալարում եմ կոնկրետ թիվը գտնել):

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, լավ կլիներ՝ դու էդ հոգեբանների անունները տայիր, ես իրանց հետ խոսեի քեզ տենց հակագիտական ու ակնհայտորեն սխալ տվյալներ փոխանցելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), ivy (31.10.2012), melancholia (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (31.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի ուրախություն քեզ չգիտեմ ինչու повышение  ն կարդացել եմ понижние ։ *ԾԱՓ՛։*


Չհասկացա, էս ծափն ում էր նվիրվում, քե՞զ, որ կարդում, սխալ էս հասկանում, հետո էլ փորձում ես «կռուտիտ ըլնես», թե՞ StrangeLittleGirl-ին, որը միշտ էլ պատրաստ ա ապացուցել, որ ինքը եթե խոսում ա, ուրեմն բանից տեղյակ ա։
Արդեն մոտս կասկած կա, որ քո հոգեբաններն էլ լրիվ այլ բան էին ասել։ Մի անգամ էլ զրուցի հետները։ Կարող ա StrangeLittleGirl-ի հետ հանդիպեցնելու կարիք էլ չլինի։

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (31.10.2012), Claudia Mori (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։Փաստն էն ա. որ ինքնասպանությունը կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։ Բա ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։


Հա, էս էր ծանոթ հոգեբանների ասածը... Ուղղակի սկզբում լավ չէի հասկացել միտքը, բայց հիմա արդեն հասկացա:
Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ Աթեիստը ճիշտ է ասում, ու դու մի բան խառնել ես իրենց ասածներում: Որովհետև ինչքան հետազոտություն նայում ես էդ բնագավառում, բոլորը հակառակն են վկայում: 

Իսկ հետազոտությունները վկայում են, որ ինքնասպանությունների քանակը էն մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր նախկինում մի անգամ արդեն նման փորձ արել էին, *100 անգամ ավել է*, քան նման փորձ նախկինում չարածների մոտ:

Ավելին, էն մարդիկ, ովքեր մի անգամ արդեն արել են ինքնասպանության փորձ, նրանց մոտ *սուիցիդի վտանգը անգամ տասնամյակների ընթացքում չի նվազում*: Էդ մարդիկ լուրջ աջակցության կարիք ունեն, և միշտ մնում են ռիսկի խումբ:

Եվ վերջապես, ինքնասպանության փորձ արած *100 մարդուց 10-12-ը* հետագայում ի վերջո ինքնասպան է լինում:

Էս էլ քեզ ասածներս վկայող հղում, որը գիտական հետազոտությունների վրա է հիմնված:

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), melancholia (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ոնց որ հասկանում եմ շատ ենք խճճում ու բարդացնում… հարցը՝ պրոբլեմը էս ա…

…ի՞նչ կարգի դաժան, անմարդկային ու վայրագ մարդ պետք ա լինի որ անգամ ինքը չսպանի այլ հասցնի մարդուն էն վիճակին որ նա ինքնասպան լինի ու ինքն էլ դրանից երևի հաճույք ստանա… ի՞նչ մարդկային կամ կենդանական կատեգորիա ա… ի՞նչ տրամաբանության մեջ ա…

…ի՞նչ օրի կարելի ա հասցնել մարդուն որ նա հրաժարվի կյանքից՝ մի բանից որն իրեն *մեկ* անգամ ա տրվում ու իրա կառյուցվածքի՝ բիոլոգիայի մեջ ա ամեն գնով կյանքից կառչել… 

կարա՞նք սա քննարկենք Ամանդայի օրինակի վրա… թե չէ մարդիկ կան՝ կապրիզնի, էս մեռելը չեմ սիրում, էն մեռելն եմ սիրում… էս մեռելը մեղավոր ա, էն մեռելը մեղավոր չի՝ հալալ ա իրան…

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), erexa (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), Արէա (01.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ ֆիլմը տեսել եմ: Բայց էլի լիքը հարցականներ կան: Ո՞վ որոշեց, որ էդ սրածայր բյուրեղներն ագրեսիվ են: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ ռոք լսողներն ավելի ագրեսիվ են, քան դասական լսողները: Կա՞ ստատիստիկա, որ Մոցարտ լսողներն ավելի քիչ են ինքնասպան լինում, քան ռոք լսողները:


Ռաբիսի մասին ի՞նչ են ասում :Blush:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռաբիսի մասին ի՞նչ են ասում


որ լսում ես, օրգանիզմդ թթի արաղ ա արդտադրում, էրեխեն ալկաշ ա ծնվում…

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), Claudia Mori (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Rammstein (01.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Արէա (01.11.2012), Հայկօ (01.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012), Շինարար (01.11.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երաժշտությունը շատ լավ բան է:
> Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ նույն Մոցարտ լսողների մեջ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր դառնում են մարդասպան, ովքեր դառնում են կաշառակեր կամ կաշառատու, ովքեր ընտրություններին ծախում են իրենց ձայնը, իսկ Նեմեցներին խնդրագիր են գրում: Սա էդ երաժշտության պատճառո՞վ է: Դժվար թե: Բայց այ որ երաժշտությունը նրանց ամեն դեպքում հետ չպահեց իրենց ստորաքարշ կյանքից, փաստ է: 
> 
> Որտեղի՞ց ուր եք հասնում, չեմ հասկանում: Թեման լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր:





> Ես միայն գիտեմ, որ սերիական մարդասպանները ամենից շատ հենց օպերետներ են սիրում :


Hannibal կինոն հիշեցի:

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *vahe-91*, եթե իսկապես ուղեղդ ի վիճակի չի ասածիս իմաստը ըմբռնել՝ ավելի պարզ գրեմ։ Ամանդան դա արել ա մի մարդու համար ում ինքը վստահել ա։ Հիմա հարցս հետևյալն ա՝ եթե քո ընկերուհին քեզ վստահում ա ու հետդ սեքս ա անում, իսկ դու հետո իմանալով, թե ինքը ինչ ռեակցիա կտա, եթե դու ուրիշների պատմես այդ մասին (պատմես, ոչ թե նկարներ ցույց տաս), ու դու գնաս ու պատմես, ու ինքը դեպրեսիա տանի և այլն։ Ո՞ւմ ուսերին ա ընկնում մեղքը կամ տականքության հոդվածը։


Էն հայ դերասանուհու անունը ո՞նց էր, որ ալամ ինտերնետով նկարները ման էինք գալիս - Անժելա.... ազգանունը չեմ հիշում: Ուրեմն ինքը ինքնասպանություն չգործեց, մի բան էլ հայ ազգին փիս էքստազի մեջ էր պահում մի քանի ամիս  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (01.11.2012), Claudia Mori (01.11.2012), Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Հա, էս էր ծանոթ հոգեբանների ասածը... Ուղղակի սկզբում լավ չէի հասկացել միտքը, բայց հիմա արդեն հասկացա:
> Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ Աթեիստը ճիշտ է ասում, ու դու մի բան խառնել ես իրենց ասածներում: Որովհետև ինչքան հետազոտություն նայում ես էդ բնագավառում, բոլորը հակառակն են վկայում: 
> 
> Իսկ հետազոտությունները վկայում են, որ ինքնասպանությունների քանակը էն մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր նախկինում մի անգամ արդեն նման փորձ արել էին, *100 անգամ ավել է*, քան նման փորձ նախկինում չարածների մոտ:
> 
> Ավելին, էն մարդիկ, ովքեր մի անգամ արդեն արել են ինքնասպանության փորձ, նրանց մոտ *սուիցիդի վտանգը անգամ տասնամյակների ընթացքում չի նվազում*: Էդ մարդիկ լուրջ աջակցության կարիք ունեն, և միշտ մնում են ռիսկի խումբ:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, ինքնասպանության փորձ արած *100 մարդուց 10-12-ը* հետագայում ի վերջո ինքնասպան է լինում:
> 
> Էս էլ քեզ ասածներս վկայող հղում, որը գիտական հետազոտությունների վրա է հիմնված:


ես չեմ հասկանում ինչի շուրջ եք վիճում. ինչի էք խոսքը խճճում։ ես ի՞նչ ասեցի ի սկզբանե ՝  ասացի  ինքնասպանության  փորձի կանխումից հետո  *ճնշող մեծամասնությունը* չի գնում  նորից էդ քայլին։ Ձեր տված հղումներում էլ. 100 ից 10 ն են վերադառնում դրան։ արդյոք 100 ից 10 ը  կամ 10 ից 1 ը ճնշող մեծամասնություն չե՞ն։ Նորից եմ հարցնում՝ ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում ու ինչ եք ուզում ինձ  բացատրած լինեք։

----------

Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Չհասկացա, էս ծափն ում էր նվիրվում, քե՞զ, որ կարդում, սխալ էս հասկանում, հետո էլ *փորձում ես «կռուտիտ ըլնես»*,


Շտապելուց կամ գուցե այլ պատճառով բառը սխալ եմ կարդացել։ ես դրա մասին  խոստովանեցի։ Քո ՙկռուտիտը՚ ինչին ա վերաբերվում։ Ուղակի դուր ա՞ գալիս էդ բառը քեզ ու անհարկի օգտագործում ե՞ս . թէ հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունես։
Խնդրեմ՝ ընդգծիր թէ կոնկրետ ինչս ես համարում կռուտիտ։

----------

Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես չեմ հասկանում ինչի շուրջ եք վիճում. ինչի էք խոսքը խճճում։ ես ի՞նչ ասեցի ի սկզբանե ՝  ասացի  ինքնասպանության  փորձի կանխումից հետո  *ճնշող մեծամասնությունը* չի գնում  նորից էդ քայլին։ Ձեր տված հղումներում էլ. 100 ից 10 ն են վերադառնում դրան։ արդյոք 100 ից 10 ը  կամ 10 ից 1 ը ճնշող մեծամասնություն չե՞ն։ Նորից եմ հարցնում՝ ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում ու ինչ եք ուզում ինձ  բացատրած լինեք։


Նետ, ախր դու ո՞նց չես հասկանում, որ 10-12-ը ի վերջո ինքնասպան եղողների, այսինքն՝ հաջող փորձ անողների թիվն ա, ոչ թե երկրորդ փորձ անողների: Իսկ թե 100-ից քանիսն ա երկրորդ անհաջող փորձ անում, կոնկրետ ստատիստիկա չկա (գոնե ես չեմ գտել), որովհետև դա շատ դժվար ա հաշվարկել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ուղեղդ աշխատացնես, կհասկանաս, որ եթե 100-ից 10-12-ին հաջողվում ա ի վերջո ինքնասպան լինել, ապա որքան մեծ կլինի նրանց թիվը, որոնք փորձ արել են ընդհանրապես:

Իսկ վեճը ծագեց նրանից, որ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, դու էդպիսի պնդում արեցիր (հա, պնդում, դա կոչվում ա պնդում) իբր ցույց տալու համար, որ մի անգամ ինքնասպանության փորձ անող մարդը փոշմանում ա ու էլ չի անում, իսկ ես փորձեցի ցույց տալ, որ բնավ էդպես չի: Ու եթե նույնիսկ ստատիստիկան ու թվերը մի կողմ շպրտենք, մենք ունենք շատ կոնկրետ փաստ. Ամանդա, որը մի անհաջող փորձից կարճ ժամանակ անց երկրորդ հաջող փորձն իրականացրեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ ասում միանշանակ. ասում եմ գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ ինքնասպանն ա։ Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։*Փաստն էն ա որ ինքնասպանությունը ինչ որ երկրորդ անձի կողմից կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։Բա  ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։*


Ի դեպ, էս էլ քո նախադասությունը: Էստեղ դու ճնշող մեծամասնությունից չես խոսում: Ու ոնց հասկացա, քեզ մոտ «ճնշող մեծամասնություն» արտահայտությունը հայտնվում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ այլևս փաստարկ չես ունենում տեսակետներդ հիմնավորելու, փորձում ես պնդումներդ մեղմացնել:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շտապելուց կամ գուցե այլ պատճառով բառը սխալ եմ կարդացել։ ես դրա մասին  խոստովանեցի։ Քո ՙկռուտիտը՚ ինչին ա վերաբերվում։ Ուղակի դուր ա՞ գալիս էդ բառը քեզ ու անհարկի օգտագործում ե՞ս . թէ հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունես։
> Խնդրեմ՝ ընդգծիր թէ կոնկրետ ինչս ես համարում կռուտիտ։




«Կռուտիտներիցդ» մեկը նոր StrangeLittleGirl-ը ցույց տվեց: Իրականում ամեն նոր գրառումդ նախորդի արդարացման անհաջող փորձ ա:

----------

Rhayader (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> ուղեղդ աշխատացնես, կհասկանաս, :


Անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ թէ սխալ եմ. անկախ նրանից որ մոռանում ես ընդգծել ճնշող մեծամասնություն բառը  ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված  խայթելու հակումդ։ Լավ ասենք սխալ եմ. ասենք տապալվեցի .... մարդը սխալական ա.  ամոթ չի։ Ամոթը բռիությունն ա. ու չգիտեմ ինչով պայմանավորված ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։Խոսելու ձև սովորիր StrangeLittleGirl սա ավելի կարևոր ա. քան մի երկու աշխատություն կարդալը։

----------

erexa (01.11.2012), Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նետ, ախր դու ո՞նց չես հասկանում, որ 10-12-ը ի վերջո ինքնասպան եղողների, այսինքն՝ հաջող փորձ անողների թիվն ա, ոչ թե երկրորդ փորձ անողների: Իսկ թե 100-ից քանիսն ա երկրորդ անհաջող փորձ անում, կոնկրետ ստատիստիկա չկա (գոնե ես չեմ գտել), որովհետև դա շատ դժվար ա հաշվարկել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ուղեղդ աշխատացնես, կհասկանաս, որ եթե 100-ից 10-12-ին հաջողվում ա ի վերջո ինքնասպան լինել, ապա որքան մեծ կլինի նրանց թիվը, որոնք փորձ արել են ընդհանրապես:
> 
> Իսկ վեճը ծագեց նրանից, որ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, դու էդպիսի պնդում արեցիր (հա, պնդում, դա կոչվում ա պնդում) իբր ցույց տալու համար, որ մի անգամ ինքնասպանության փորձ անող մարդը փոշմանում ա ու էլ չի անում, իսկ ես փորձեցի ցույց տալ, որ բնավ էդպես չի: Ու եթե նույնիսկ ստատիստիկան ու թվերը մի կողմ շպրտենք, մենք ունենք շատ կոնկրետ փաստ. Ամանդա, որը մի անհաջող փորձից կարճ ժամանակ անց երկրորդ հաջող փորձն իրականացրեց:


Ինքը չի պատկերացնում, որ 1/100 հարաբերակցության դեպքում, եթե ռիսկային գործոնը նախկինում ինքնասպանության փորձ արածների ու չարածների միջև չտարբերվեր, 2011 թ. տվյալներով մոլորակի 6,973,738,433 բնակչությունից մեկ տարվա ընթացքում ինքնասպանություն *կգործեր* մոտավորապես 69,737,384 մարդ (գրեթե 70 միլիոն): Այնինչ 2011 թ. տվյալներով ամենաբարձր ինքնասպանության գործակից ունեցող երկրում՝ Լիտվայում, ինքնասպանություն են գործում 100,000 մարդուց մոտ 32-ը: Ինչը ցույց է տալիս 1/3125 գործակից: Ընդդեմ 1/100 գործակցի: Հետևաբար, նույնիսկ Լիտվայում ինքնասպանության փորձ չարած մարդու ինքնասպան լինելու հավանականությունը մոտ 31 անգամ ավելի քիչ է, քան ինքնասպանության փորձ արածի համար: Ռիսկի *առնվազն* 31-պատիկ աճ, կախված նախնական ռիսկայնության գործակցից: Քննարկումը սահմանափակել «ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ» առնվազն նույնն է, ինչ հիվանդության համաճարակի դեպքում միջոցներ ձեռք չառնես, հիմնավորելով, որ միևնույն է՝ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը կենդանի է մնալու:

Բայց խնդիրը դա չի: Երևույթի պրոգնոզից, դիագնոզից, պատճառներից, հետևանքներից և օգնություն տրամադրելու գործընթացից, երևույթի դինամիկայից ու ստատիստիկայից պատկերացում չունեցող մարդը (որի համար ինքնասպանությունն ընդամենը պարզ բան է՝ մարդը թույլ ու էգոիստ էր, գնաց, իրեն գցեց սարից), փորձում է բանավիճել մարդկանց հետ, որոնց համար վերոհիշյալ գործոններն էական են, + ընդհանուր մարդկային հատկանիշներով էլ վերջինիս գերազանցում են:

----------

Freeman (01.11.2012), Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ես չեմ հասկանում ինչի շուրջ եք վիճում. ինչի էք խոսքը խճճում։ ես ի՞նչ ասեցի ի սկզբանե ՝  ասացի  ինքնասպանության  փորձի կանխումից հետո  *ճնշող մեծամասնությունը* չի գնում  նորից էդ քայլին։ Ձեր տված հղումներում էլ. 100 ից 10 ն են վերադառնում դրան։ արդյոք 100 ից 10 ը  կամ 10 ից 1 ը ճնշող մեծամասնություն չե՞ն։ Նորից եմ հարցնում՝ ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում ու ինչ եք ուզում ինձ  բացատրած լինեք։


Քեզ դո՞ւր է գալիս ինքդ քո ասածները խեղաթյուրել: Ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ «ճնշող մեծամասնությունը» վերաբերվում էր մեղավոր լինելուն, ոչ թե նախնական փորձից հետո ինքնասպանություն գործելուն: 




> Չեմ ասում միանշանակ. ասում եմ գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ ինքնասպանն ա։ Դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությամբ։ Փաստն էն ա որ ինքնասպանությունը ինչ որ երկրորդ անձի կողմից կասեցվելուց հետո. տվյալ մարդը էլ չի գնում էդ քայլին։Բա ի՞նչ եղավ. շրջապատող աշխարհը փոխվե՞ց։


Հ. Գ. Նոր տեսա, որ StrangeLittleGirl-ն էլ էր նույնը գրել:

----------

Rhayader (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ թէ սխալ եմ. անկախ նրանից որ մոռանում ես ընդգծել ճնշող մեծամասնություն բառը  ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված  խայթելու հակումդ։ Լավ ասենք սխալ եմ. ասենք տապալվեցի .... մարդը սխալական ա.  ամոթ չի։ Ամոթը բռիությունն ա. ու չգիտեմ ինչով պայմանավորված ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։Խոսելու ձև սովորիր StrangeLittleGirl սա ավելի կարևոր ա. քան մի երկու աշխատություն կարդալը։


Ճիշտ է, Բյուր, ամաչիր, դու բռի ես ու կոպիտ: Մի երկու աշխատություն ես կարդացել՝ վերևից ես նայում մարդկանց, քեզ հոգեբույժի կրթությամբ մարդու տեղ ես դրել լրիվ  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Անկախ նրանից ճիշտ եմ թէ սխալ եմ. անկախ նրանից որ մոռանում ես ընդգծել ճնշող մեծամասնություն բառը  ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված  խայթելու հակումդ։ Լավ ասենք սխալ եմ. ասենք տապալվեցի .... մարդը սխալական ա.  ամոթ չի։ Ամոթը բռիությունն ա. ու չգիտեմ ինչով պայմանավորված ինքնասիրահարվածությունը։Խոսելու ձև սովորիր StrangeLittleGirl սա ավելի կարևոր ա. քան մի երկու աշխատություն կարդալը։


Ավտոբուսում մի երեխա դիմացի պապին հարցնում է.
- Կներեք, դուք իջնու՞մ եք:
Պապը պատասխանում է.
- Բալա ջան, ինչ կապ ունի, իջնում եմ, թե բարձրանում եմ, կարևորն այն է, որ դու դպրոցում լավ սովորես:

Մոտավորապես այդ տրամաբանությամբ էր, էլի:

----------

Ariadna (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> 2011 թ. տվյալներով ամենաբարձր ինքնասպանության գործակից ունեցող երկրում՝ Լիտվայում, ինքնասպանություն են գործում 100,000 մարդուց մոտ 32-ը:


Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու հենց Լիտվայում: Ոնց որ ամեն ինչով` կյանքի մակարդակով, բարքերով, կլիմայով, և այլն, բավական "միջին" երկիր է:

----------

Jarre (01.11.2012), Rhayader (01.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Ամանդայի քայլը չեմ կարող արդարացնել , ինքս երբեք չեմ կարող հասկանալ ինքնասպաններին ու չեմ էլ փորձի : Բայց մարդ ինչքան մեծ կամքի ուժ պետք է ունենա , որ որոշի իր կյանքին վերջ տալ (ահավոր է ): Մարդն իր տեսակով էգոիստ է , ինձ թվում է , որ նա դա արել է ցավից ազատվելու համար : Միգուցե դա նրան փրկել է : Մտածում եմ ,որ էգոիստություն է նաև այն,   երբ վախենում ես սիրելի մարդուդ կորցնել , քանի որ դա առաջին հերթին քեզ է ցավ  պատճառելու ,  մտածում ես քո մասին և քո էգոի : Ինքն էլ չի ցանկացել տառապել : Դե իսկ  սա պետք է դաս լինի շատ ՛շատերի համար , հատկապես դեռահասների : Մի կործանեք ձեր կյանքը , երբ այն դեռ նոր է սկսվում :

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու հենց Լիտվայում: Ոնց որ ամեն ինչով` կյանքի մակարդակով, բարքերով, կլիմայով, և այլն, բավական "միջին" երկիր է:


Ես էլ էի զարմացած, բայց պաշտոնական աղբյուրներն այդպես էին ասում: Պրուֆլինկ:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ թե Ամանդան ճիշտ ա արել, թե սխալ, նորմալ ա, թե աննորմալ *հավատա ես քեզ չեմ կարող ասել։* Մաքսիմում ինչը ես կարող եմ ասել, դա այն է, թե ես ինչպես կուզենայի, որ Ամանդան վարվեր։ Բայց ճիշտ է դա, թե նորմալ ես չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ դա իմ անձնական տեսակետն է, ոչ ավելին։ Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ ստանդարտների հետ ես համեմատում։ Միևնույն երևույթը տարբեր «գործիքներով» չափելով տարբեր պատասխաններ կարող ես ստանալ։


Jarre ջան, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր ինչի չես կարող ասել? Կոնկրետ դու տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ձեւավորված վերաբերմունք չունես?, թե համարում ես, որ հստակ վերաբերմունք ունենալ-չունենալը էական չի? 
______________________________________

Համ էլ ինձ անչափ վշտացնում ա էն հանգամանքը, որ կան մարդիկ որոնք թեմայում կարծիք արտահայտողներին բաժանել են երկու խմբի, խումբ, որը մեղադրում ա Ամանդային եւ խումբ, որը չի մեղադրում Ամանդային:

Մի փորձեք ուրիշների հաշվին լավամարդ երեւալ: Չեմ կարծում թե մեկը կգտնվի ով չի ցավում Ամանդայի մահը, տվյալ պատմությունը, որոշ հարցեր բարձրացրեց, փորձում ենք էտ հարցերը քննարկել, վերլուցել, հասկանալ:

Կոնկրետ իմ մոտեցումը հետեւյալն է` կան էսպես կոչված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, որոնց վերաբերյալ երեխայի մոտ պետք է ձեւավորել հստակ, կոնկրետ մոտեցում, տեսակետ, վերաբերմունք, հակառակ դեպքում շատ հեշտ կլինի նման երեխային սասանելը, սխալ ուղությամբ ներքաշելը, կգտնվեն լիքը մարդիկ ովքեր կփորձեն էտ բացը իրենց ուզած ձեւով լրացնել:

----------

erexa (01.11.2012), Վահե-91 (01.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ջան, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր ինչի չես կարող ասել? Կոնկրետ դու տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ձեւավորված վերաբերմունք չունես?, թե համարում ես, որ հստակ վերաբերմունք ունենալ-չունենալը էական չի?


*Չամիչ* ջան, ես իմ համար, իմ կյանքի համար կոնկրետ այս հարցում ունեմ հստակ վերաբերմունք ու գիտեմ ես իմ կրծքերը ուրիշի առաջ կբացեմ թե ոչ  :Smile:   Բայց իմ կարծիքը համարում եմ *անձնական* որոշում, որը հիմնված ա *իմ* արժեքների, կյանքի հանդեպ *իմ* տեսակետների, *իմ* անցած կյանքի, *իմ* դոգմաների, *իմ* վախերի, *իմ* դաստիարակության և բազմաթիվ այլ *անձնական* գործոնների վրա։

Իսկ կոնկրետ Ամանդայի՝ իրան ինքնասպանության հասցնելու հարցը քննարկելիս համարում եմ, որ այս հարցը էական չէ։

Այ եթե քննարկեինք ինտերնետային անվտանգության թեման կամ մարդկանց վստահելու թեման ես ինքս էլ կնշեմ, թե այս տխուր պատմությունը որպես դաս ընդունելով, ինչպես կարող են մարդիկ իրենք իրենց պաշտպանել, հաշվի առնելով, որ մենք դեռևս ապրում ենք Ամանդային շանտաժի ենթարկող և այդ շանտաժը որպես հոգեբանական զենք օգտագործող ու մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության մեջ։

Բայց կոնկրետ այս թեման քննարկելիս միանշանակ մեղքը շանտաժ անողի և արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության վրա է։ Ինչ էլ որ Ամանդան արած լինի։ Նա ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել։ Նա ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել։ Նա ոչ մեմկից չի խլել մի բան ինչ իրեն չի պատկանել։ Ամանդայի արարքում ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշների կյանքին ու արժանապատվությունը վնասող քայլ։ Իսկ իրա հանդեպ հենց այդպես վարվեցին ու պատճառ հանդիսացան, որ ինքը կայացնի ինքնասպան լինելու որոշումը։

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), Claudia Mori (01.11.2012), erexa (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Շինարար (01.11.2012), Տրիբուն (01.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց կոնկրետ այս թեման քննարկելիս միանշանակ մեղքը շանտաժ անողի և արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության վրա է։ Ինչ էլ որ Ամանդան արած լինի։ Նա ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել։ Նա ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել։ Նա ոչ մեմկից չի խլել մի բան ինչ իրեն չի պատկանել։ Ամանդայի արարքում ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշների կյանքին ու արժանապատվությունը վնասող քայլ։ Իսկ իրա հանդեպ հենց այդպես վարվեցին ու պատճառ հանդիսացան, որ ինքը կայացնի ինքնասպան լինելու որոշումը։


Ժառ եղբայր, եթե մեկը իր բոլոր փողերը երեկոյան թողնի փողոցում, հետո առավոտյան գա, տեսնի, որ գողացել են, դեպրեսվի ու ինքնասպան լինի, էլի՞ ինքը դրանում ոչ մի մեղք չի ունենա: Ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել, ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել, և այլն: ԻՄՀԿ, այն, ինչ դու ասում ես, ուտոպիա է:



> մենք *դեռևս* ապրում ենք Ամանդային շանտաժի ենթարկող և այդ շանտաժը որպես հոգեբանական զենք օգտագործող ու մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության մեջ

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ եղբայր, եթե մեկը իր բոլոր փողերը երեկոյան թողնի փողոցում, հետո առավոտյան գա, տեսնի, որ գողացել են, դեպրեսվի ու ինքնասպան լինի, էլի՞ ինքը դրանում ոչ մի մեղք չի ունենա: Ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել, ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել, և այլն: ԻՄՀԿ, այն, ինչ դու ասում ես, ուտոպիա է:


*One_Way_Ticket*, եթե ես ու դու իրան իրա արածի պատճառով էնքան ծաղրենք, ինքնասիրությունը գետնին տանք, նվաստացնենք, որ ինքը գնա ու ինքնասպան լինի, ապա.....

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> *One_Way_Ticket*, եթե ես ու դու իրան իրա արածի պատճառով էնքան ծաղրենք, ինքնասիրությունը գետնին տանք, նվաստացնենք, որ ինքը գնա ու ինքնասպան լինի, ապա.....


Չէ, ոչ մեկ չի ծաղրում, պարզապես մարդը մեկ օրում կորցրեց իր ողջ ունեցվածքը և որոշեց, որ ապրելն այլևս իմաստ չունի:

----------


## Jarre

> Չէ, ոչ մեկ չի ծաղրում, պարզապես մարդը մեկ օրում կորցրեց իր ողջ ունեցվածքը և որոշեց, որ ապրելն այլևս իմաստ չունի:


Դավ ջան, որքանով որ ես եմ հասկացել Ամանդան ինքնասպան ա եղել ոչ թե որ իրա նկարները համացանց են ընկել, այլ հասարակության ծաղրանքի ու նվաստացումների պատճառով։ Եթե սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ուղղիր։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դավ ջան, որքանով որ ես եմ հասկացել Ամանդան ինքնասպան ա եղել ոչ թե որ իրա նկարները համացանց են ընկել, այլ հասարակության ծաղրանքի ու նվաստացումների պատճառով։ Եթե սխալ եմ, խնդրում եմ ուղղիր։


Չէ, ճիշտ ես, բայց ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում: Ինչպես կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կվերցնեն փողոցում դրված, իրենց չպատկանող փողը, այնպես էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կցանկանան ծաղրել աղջկան, ում մերկ կրծքերը հայտնվել են ինտերնետում: Այն էլ այդ տարիքում: Սա մեր իրականությունն է: Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ այն "դեռևս" է: Պայմանականորեն ասած` "վատ" մարդիկ միշտ էլ լինելու են:

----------

erexa (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, ճիշտ ես, բայց ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում: Ինչպես կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կվերցնեն փողոցում դրված, իրենց չպատկանող փողը, այնպես էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կցանկանան ծաղրել աղջկան, ում մերկ կրծքերը հայտնվել են ինտերնետում: Այն էլ այդ տարիքում: Սա մեր իրականությունն է: Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ այն "դեռևս" է: Պայմանականորեն ասած` "վատ" մարդիկ միշտ էլ լինելու են:


Էսօր նույնիսկ բմարդիկ կան, որ սրբացնում են Ստալինին։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը ինչ որ բացասական բացառությունների մասին է, այլ մասսայական բացասական երևույթի, որից աղջիկը չկարողացավ փախնել քաղաք ու դպրոց փոխելով։
Հենց էդ բացասական երևույթը նրան դրդեց ինքնասպանության։ Ու հենց դրա դեմա էս թեման։

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ժառ եղբայր, եթե մեկը իր բոլոր փողերը երեկոյան թողնի փողոցում, հետո առավոտյան գա, տեսնի, որ գողացել են, դեպրեսվի ու ինքնասպան լինի, էլի՞ ինքը դրանում ոչ մի մեղք չի ունենա: Ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել, ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել, և այլն: ԻՄՀԿ, այն, ինչ դու ասում ես, ուտոպիա է:


Չեմ կարծում, թե համարժեք օրինակ է, ինքը ոչ թե փողոցում ա թողել, այլ իրա վստահելի մարդու տանը, ով հերիք չի գողացել ա, մի բան էլ սաղի հետ իրան ա ծաղրում:

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Չեմ կարծում, թե համարժեք օրինակ է, ինքը ոչ թե փողոցում ա թողել, այլ իրա վստահելի մարդու տանը, ով հերիք չի գողացել ա, մի բան էլ սաղի հետ իրան ա ծաղրում:


Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  :Sad:  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել  :Angry2:

----------


## Freeman

> Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել


էդ պայմաններում ապրող 15 տարեկան երեխայի համար նորմալ ա, իրան պետք ա հասկացնել, որ դա նորմալ չի, ոչ թե էնքան ծաղրես, որ ինքնասպանություն անի:

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել


Վահե ջան, այո լավատես ու բարոյական մարդը բոլորին այդպիսինն համարում, ու նրա համար նորմալ ա նույնիսկ վիրտում ծանոթացած մարդուն վստահելը։
Ու Ես նույնիսկ շատ ուրախ եմ (թեև ցավում եմ, որ դա տվյալ դեպքում բերեց ինքնասպանության), որ դեռ կան մարդիկ, որ իսկապես մարդկանց վստահում են, որ բոլոր անծանոթներին սրիկա ու խաբեբա համարելը դեռ նորմա չի դարձել։

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), Freeman (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, քանի որ վիրտուալ վստահությունից խոսք գնաց, ուզում եմ իմ փորձով կիսվել:

Երբ ես տասնհինգ տարեկան էի, բավական դեպրեսված դեռահաս էի: Իրական աշխարհում ընկերներ առանձնապես չունեի, էլ չեմ ասում դպրոցիս զզվելիության մասին, որտեղ բանը չհասավ bullying-ի, բայց բավական անառողջ մթնոլորտ էր տիրում:

Էդպես մի օր ինտերնետում հայտնաբերեցի մի ֆորում ու սկսեցի տարբեր մարդկանց հետ շփվել աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերից: Փառք Աստծո, ծիծիկ-միծիկ ցույց չեմ տվել ու ընդհանրապես վիրտուալ սերեր չեմ ունեցել: Էն ժամանակ skype էլ չկար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում նկարներս ուղարկել եմ այդ անծանոթ մարդկանց, որոնք կարողացել էին իմ վստահությունը շահել: Ավելին՝ տանս հասցեն էլ եմ տվել, որ ինձ դիսկեր ուղարկեն: Հիշում եմ՝ նրանցից մեկին հասցես տալիս ասաց, որ զգույշ լինեմ նման բաներ անելիս, որովհետև տարօրինակ մարդիկ կան:

Ինչևէ... Ձեզ թվում ա՝ իմ մաման ինձ չէ՞ր սովորացրել անծանոթներից զգուշանալ, չէ՞ր հորդորել ինտերնետով ոչ մեկի հետ չծանոթանալ: Բա գիտե՞ք, թե ինչքան էր խառնվել իրար, երբ առանց երբևէ տեսնելու նրանցից մեկի տանը պիտի երկու օր մնայի կամ մեկն էլ մեր տանը պիտի մի շաբաթ մնար: Ինչքան էլ մամաս ինձ «դաստիարակեր»... Էդ ժամանակ ես շփման պահանջ ունեի ու ինձ համար լուծում էի գտել: Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ անասելի բախտավոր եմ եղել, որ ինձ նորմալ մարդիկ են հանդիպել:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), CactuSoul (02.11.2012), Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (01.11.2012), Moonwalker (01.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել


Վահե ջան, մարդիկ վիրտուալ ծանոթներին էնքա՜ն են վստահում, որ անգամ ամուսնանում են։ Հենց մեր Ակումբում կան ամուսնական զույգեր ովքեր վիրտուալ են ծանոթացել և երևար ժամանակ վիրտուալ ընկերություն են արել։

Առաջարկում եմ բացել մի թեմա, որտեղ կքննարկենք վիրտուալ անվտանգությունը (Ամանդայի վստահության չափը, ինչ պաշտպանողական մեխանիզմներ են հարկավոր նմանատիպ դեպքերից խուսափելու համար և այլն.....)

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), ivy (02.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, մարդիկ վիրտուալ ծանոթներին էնքա՜ն են վստահում, որ անգամ ամուսնանում են։ Հենց մեր Ակումբում կան ամուսնական զույգեր ովքեր վիրտուալ են ծանոթացել և երևար ժամանակ վիրտուալ ընկերություն են արել։


համենայն դեպս համոզված եմ, որ առաջին հանդիպումը զագսում չի եղել  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> համենայն դեպս համոզված եմ, որ առաջին հանդիպումը զագսում չի եղել


Ամանդան էլ կարծես թե հետը չէր ամուսնացել ։)

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ամանդան էլ կարծես թե հետը չէր ամուսնացել ։)


բայց կարծես իրականում չէր էլ հանդիպել  :Pardon:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> բայց կարծես իրականում չէր էլ հանդիպել


Ոնց հիշում եմ, մինչև հանդիպումն երևաց ով ով ա։

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ոնց հիշում եմ, մինչև հանդիպումն երևաց ով ով ա։


հա, երևաց  :Think:  համաձայն եմ, որ կարելի է վիրտուալ ընկերություն անել, բայց վիրտուալ անկողին կիսելը իմ համար խելքին մոտիկ չի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> հա, երևաց  համաձայն եմ, որ կարելի է վիրտուալ ընկերություն անել, բայց վիրտուալ անկողին կիսելը իմ համար խելքին մոտիկ չի


Այսինքն, ինչը քո խելքին մոտիկ չի, անբարոյականություն ա՞։ Դու աստղագիտությունից կամ քվանտային ֆիզիկայից ոնց ես, խելքիդ մոտիկ ա՞։

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Այսինքն, ինչը քո խելքին մոտիկ չի, անբարոյականություն ա՞։ Դու աստղագիտությունից կամ քվանտային ֆիզիկայից ոնց ես, խելքիդ մոտիկ ա՞։


ամուսնում տրվելն ու վեբ կամերայով՝ վիրտուալ ծանոթին տրվելը նույնն  ա՞  :Think: 
աստղագիտությունից էլ, քվանտային ֆիզիկայից էլ էտքան էլ վատ չեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ամուսնում տրվելն ու վեբ կամերայով՝ վիրտուալ ծանոթին տրվելը նույնն  ա՞ 
> աստղագիտությունից էլ, քվանտային ֆիզիկայից էլ էտքան էլ վատ չեմ


Վահե ջան, ոնց որ հարցնես, ռեալն ու վիրտուալը նույնն ա՞, իհարկե ոչ, տարբեր բաներ են, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանցից մեկը սխալ ա, ու չպիտի գոյություն ունենա։

Հ.Գ.
Երկրորդ կետի հետ կապված էլ, կարաս հիշես էն գիտությունները, որոնցից հեչ լավ չես ։)

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Jarre ջան, ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր ինչի չես կարող ասել? Կոնկրետ դու տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ձեւավորված վերաբերմունք չունես?, թե համարում ես, որ հստակ վերաբերմունք ունենալ-չունենալը էական չի? 
> ______________________________________
> 
> Համ էլ ինձ անչափ վշտացնում ա էն հանգամանքը, որ *կան մարդիկ որոնք թեմայում կարծիք արտահայտողներին բաժանել են երկու խմբի, խումբ, որը մեղադրում ա Ամանդային եւ խումբ, որը չի մեղադրում Ամանդային:*
> 
> Մի փորձեք ուրիշների հաշվին լավամարդ երեւալ: Չեմ կարծում թե մեկը կգտնվի ով չի ցավում Ամանդայի մահը, տվյալ պատմությունը, որոշ հարցեր բարձրացրեց, փորձում ենք էտ հարցերը քննարկել, վերլուցել, հասկանալ:
> 
> Կոնկրետ իմ մոտեցումը հետեւյալն է` կան էսպես կոչված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, որոնց վերաբերյալ երեխայի մոտ պետք է ձեւավորել հստակ, կոնկրետ մոտեցում, տեսակետ, վերաբերմունք, հակառակ դեպքում շատ հեշտ կլինի նման երեխային սասանելը, սխալ ուղությամբ ներքաշելը, կգտնվեն լիքը մարդիկ ովքեր կփորձեն էտ բացը իրենց ուզած ձեւով լրացնել:


տենց չի՞… բա բանավեճն ինի՞ շուրջ ա… այո կա մի խումբ որը մեղադրում ա ու դու էլ էդ խմբի մեջ ես…




> Կցորդ 54668
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան  եկեք ազնիվ լինենք, անկեղծ խոսենք:
> Սա տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական կերպար ա? 
> 
> Աստված Ամանդայի հոգին լուսավորի, խոսքը երեւույթի մասին ա, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ հենց նրա մասին:
> 
> *Սա մի կերպար ա, որը տղամարդու համար ազդանշան ա` արի ես պատրաստ եմ:* Դուք չեք հիշի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, դեռ ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում տաս-տասնհինգ տարի առաջ Հայաստանի մարմնավաճառները հենց էս տեսքն ունեին:
> 
> ...



դու զոհի ու հանցագործի արանքում հավասարության նշան ես դրել Չամիչ ջան… ես դեռ մեղմ եմ գրել…

----------

Rhayader (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջամ, ոնց որ հարցնես, ռեալն ու վիրտուալը նույնն ա՞, իհարկե ոչ, տարբեր բաներ են, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանցից մեկը սխալ ա, ու չպիտի գոյություն ունենա։


*Աթեիստ*, չե՞ս ուզում ընդունել, որ կամերայի դիմաց հանվելը մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի մարդու պահվածք ա: Իսկ ազաբոչենին այլասերվածից կամ անբարոյից էտքան էլ հեռու չի  :Shok:  

Հ.գ
ալքիմիայից լավ չեմ, բայց էտի անբարո գիտություն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

… և ընդհանրապես էս թեմայում ավելի շատ քննարկվել ա Ամանդայի տեսքը, վարքն ու բարոյական նորմերը քան հանցագործությունն ու հանցագործը…

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.09.2016), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> … և ընդհանրապես էս թեմայում ավելի շատ քննարկվել ա Ամանդայի տեսքը, վարքն ու բարոյական նորմերը քան հանցագործությունն ու հանցագործը…


որովետև հանցագործի հարցում բոլորն էլ կարծում են, որ մեղավոր ա  :Smile:  հիմա վեճը, Ամանդայի՝ տուն տանելու աղջիկ լինելու կամ չլինելու պահով ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Աթեիստ*, չե՞ս ուզում ընդունել, որ կամերայի դիմաց հանվելը մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի մարդու պահվածք ա: Իսկ ազաբոչենին այլասերվածից կամ անբարոյից էտքան էլ հեռու չի  
> …


դա չի նշանակում որ շանտաժը, բուլիինգը որպես հանցագործություն մեղմանում ա, կամ ինչ որ ձևով մեղադրանքի սլաքը կարա ուղղվի զոհի վրա… 

երեխաները էնքանով են երեխա որ սխալներ են անում էն էլ 15 տարեկանները որոնք հլա մեծ չեն բայց կարծես փոքր էլ չեն… տարիքը պտի հաշվի առնեք…

չէ "ազաբոչենին այլասերվածից կամ անբարոյից" շատ հեռում ա… էնքան ինչքան բարոյականությունը եկեղեցուց

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որովետև հանցագործի հարցում *բոլորն էլ կարծում են, որ մեղավոր ա*  հիմա վեճը, Ամանդայի՝ տուն տանելու աղջիկ լինելու կամ չլինելու պահով ա


էդքան էլ չէ… փորձ ա արվում մեղավորությունը հավասար բաժանել զոհի ու հանցագործի վրա… Ամանդայի վարքն ընդհանրապես քննարկման առարկա չպետք ա լիներ, քանի որ իրա արաքը հասարակությանը վտանք չի սպառնում… ամենաշատը իրա արարքը իրա մասին կարծիք կարա ձևավորի… ուրիշ ոչ մի բան…

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> էդքան էլ չէ… փորձ ա արվում մեղավորությունը հավասար բաժանել զոհի ու հանցագործի վրա… Ամանդայի վարքն ընդհանրապես քննարկման առարկա չպետք ա լիներ, քանի որ իրա արաքը հասարակությանը վտանք չի սպառնում… ամենաշատը իրա արարքը իրա մասին կարծիք կարա ձևավորի… ուրիշ ոչ մի բան…


իրա արարքի մասին բացասական կարծիք արտահայտողները քարկոծվում կամ  թշնամական ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական վերաբունքի են արժանանում, դրա համար էլ սենց երկարում ա թեման

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Աթեիստ*, չե՞ս ուզում ընդունել, որ կամերայի դիմաց հանվելը մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի մարդու պահվածք ա: Իսկ ազաբոչենին այլասերվածից կամ անբարոյից էտքան էլ հեռու չի  
> 
> Հ.գ
> ալքիմիայից լավ չեմ, բայց էտի անբարո գիտություն ա


Էդ տարիքում "ազաբոչենի" լինելը նորմալ երևույթ ա: Ես չգիտեի, որ նորմալ սեռական հասունացում ունենալն անբարո ա համարվում  :Huh:

----------

Chuk (01.11.2012), ivy (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Mephistopheles (01.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Շինարար (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրա արարքի մասին բացասական կարծիք արտահայտողները քարկոծվում կամ  թշնամական ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական վերաբունքի են արժանանում, դրա համար էլ սենց երկարում ա թեման


կարծիք չեն հայտնում, մեղադրում են… մեջբերումը նայի Վահե ջան… ու սենց շատ կա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրա արարքի մասին բացասական կարծիք արտահայտողները քարկոծվում կամ  թշնամական ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական վերաբունքի են արժանանում, դրա համար էլ սենց երկարում ա թեման


կարծիք չեն հայտնում, մեղադրում են… մեջբերումը նայի Վահե ջան… ու սենց շատ կա…

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էդ տարիքում "ազաբոչենի" լինելը նորմալ երևույթ ա: Ես չգիտեի, որ նորմալ սեռական հասունացում ունենալն անբարո ա համարվում


Մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի, նշնակում ա մեղմ ասած ազաբոչենի: 
*StrangeLittleGirl*  հազիվ փակվում էր զրույցը, նորից սկսե՞ցիր  :LOL: 
հիմա քո ասելով Ամանդան նման արարքով նորմալ սեռական հասունացում էր ստա՞նում  :LOL:   :Dntknw: 
հեսա մեկին սկայպով կպցնեմ, նորմալ սեռական հասուն մարդ սարքեմ  :LOL:

----------

Նետ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Քեզ դո՞ւր է գալիս ինքդ քո ասածները խեղաթյուրել: Ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ «ճնշող մեծամասնությունը» վերաբերվում էր մեղավոր լինելուն, ոչ թե նախնական փորձից հետո ինքնասպանություն գործելուն:


Իրականում ուզել եմ ասել որ տվյալ պահին ՙատբոյ՚ տված  ինքնասպանը. նույն հարցի համար նորից չի ինքնասպանվում.Պարզ ա որ եթե մարդը մեկ անգամ գնացել է այդ քայլին  թուլակամ է. ու  հետագայում  նորից  կարող է փորձեր ձեռնարկել. բայց այլ պատճառներով։։ Ու ինչի համար էի ասել՝ շատերի կողմից նշվեց որ ինքնասպանության մեղավորը հասարակությունն ա։Էդ դեպքում նույն հասարակություն ա մեղավոր որ կան գողեր. մարդասպաններ  ու էլի այլ հանցագործներ։ համաձայն չե՞ս։Դե արի հանցագործներին չդատենք. հասարակությանը դատենք. հա՞։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինքնասպանի համար ՙսիրտ ցավելուն՚։ Իմ սիրտը ինքնասպանի համար ցավում է զուտ որպես կորսված մարդու. ինչպես օրինակ. ցավում է մոլի թմրամոլի կամ մարդասպանի համար։ Ասածս պա՞րզ է։ Նրանց գործողությունը դատապարտում եմ. բայց իրենց որպես կորսված անձ՝  խղճում եմ։

----------


## Rammstein

> հիմա քո ասելով Ամանդան նման արարքով նորմալ սեռական հասունացում էր ստա՞նում


Վահե ջան, կասե՞ս սեռական հասունացումը ոնց ա հնարավոր ստանալ:  :Jpit:  Էն էլ ինչ-որ արարքով:  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, կասե՞ս սեռական հասունացումը ոնց ա հնարավոր ստանալ:  Էն էլ ինչ-որ արարքով:


ինձ խի՞ ես հարցնում, ես *StrangeLittleGirl*-ի ասածից ելնելով եմ էտ մտքին եկել  :Wink:

----------


## Նետ

> ինձ խի՞ ես հարցնում, ես *StrangeLittleGirl*-ի ասածից ելնելով եմ էտ մտքին եկել


StrangeLittleGirl[/B]-ին չի կարելի հարցնել։Ինքը ասել ա ՙ բառերիցս մի կախվեք՚։

----------


## Չամիչ

> տենց չի՞… բա բանավեճն ինի՞ շուրջ ա… այո կա մի խումբ որը մեղադրում ա ու դու էլ էդ խմբի մեջ ես…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> դու զոհի ու հանցագործի արանքում հավասարության նշան ես դրել Չամիչ ջան… ես դեռ մեղմ եմ գրել…


Լավ էլի Մեֆ, չի սազում, լավ կանեիր բացի էտ մի գրառումից նաեւ իմ այլ գրառումներից էլ մեջբերումներ անեիր, բացի էտ, էս թեմայում ամենաշատ գործածվող բառերից մեկը` բոլորի կողմից`  ներել բառն ա ու հենց Ամանդային ուղված, ներում են ինչի համար? սխալի համար: Անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արված սխալ ա եղել, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես նրան մեղադրում եմ, արդեն հոգնեցի նույն բանը 600 անգամ կրկնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի, նշնակում ա մեղմ ասած ազաբոչենի: 
> *StrangeLittleGirl*  հազիվ փակվում էր զրույցը, նորից սկսե՞ցիր 
> հիմա քո ասելով Ամանդան նման արարքով նորմալ սեռական հասունացում էր ստա՞նում  
> հեսա մեկին սկայպով կպցնեմ, նորմալ սեռական հասուն մարդ սարքեմ


Ամանդայի արարքն էնքանով ա նորմալ, ինչքան քնելուց առաջ մաստուրբացիա անող դեռահաս տղան:

Նորմալ սեռական հասունացումը տարբեր կերպ կարա դրսևորվի: Ամանդայի դեպքում տեսնում ենք իրա սիրահարվածությունը, վստահությունն ու ի վերջո կրծքերը ցույց տալը: 




> StrangeLittleGirl[/B]-ին չի կարելի հարցնել։Ինքը ասել ա ՙ բառերիցս մի կախվեք՚։


Բա եթե պնդել բառին էդքան կպել էիր, բառերից կախվել չասեի, ի՞նչ ասեի  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> կարծիք չեն հայտնում, մեղադրում են


Ընդհանրապես կամ մեղադրում են կամ արդարացնում են։ Հիմա ինչ ես ուզում  արդարացնենք ու քաջալերե՞նք *ինքնասպանությունը.* թէ՞  դատապարտենք։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ամանդայի արարքն էնքանով ա նորմալ, ինչքան քնելուց առաջ մաստուրբացիա անող դեռահաս տղան:


դեռահաս տղան գոնե կյանքին ռեալ ա նայում ու հույսը կամերայի կամ վիրտուալ կնոջ վրա չի դնում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
դե ասենք ոնց որ Ամանդան ինքն իրա համար տկլորվեր էլի, ճիշտ չե՞մ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դեռահաս տղան գոնե կյանքին ռեալ ա նայում ու հույսը կամերայի կամ վիրտուալ կնոջ վրա չի դնում   
> դե ասենք ոնց որ Ամանդան ինքն իրա համար տկլորվեր էլի, ճիշտ չե՞մ


1. Ռեալ կյանքը Պամել աԱնդերսոնի նկարներն ու վիդեոներն ե՞ն։
2. Հիմա մենք պիտի որոշե՞նք, թե Ամանդան ում իրավունք ուներ իրան ցույց տալ, իրա՞ն, թե՞ իրա վստահած մարդուն։ 

Հ.Գ. Օֆտոպ
V is for Vendetta-ում մի ամբողջ քաղաք վստահում ա տենց մի վիրտուալի, բախտները բերում ա իրանց ծիծիկներն ինտերնետ չի գցում։

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էլի Մեֆ, չի սազում, լավ կանեիր բացի էտ մի գրառումից նաեւ իմ այլ գրառումներից էլ մեջբերումներ անեիր, բացի էտ, էս թեմայում ամենաշատ գործածվող բառերից մեկը` բոլորի կողմից`  *ներել բառն ա ու հենց Ամանդային ուղված, ներում են ինչի համար? սխալի համար*: *Անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արված սխալ* ա եղել, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես նրան մեղադրում եմ, արդեն հոգնեցի նույն բանը 600 անգամ կրկնել:


Չամիչ ջան, բայց քո ռեակցիան անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արած սխալի ռեակցիա չի, հասկանում ե՞ս… 

ներելու հաշվով ևս ապացուցում ա որ մեղադրում ես Չամիչ ջան… ներում են մեղավորին ու էս դեպքում Ամանդայի՝ Անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արված սխալի համար ներում բառը ոչ միայն տեղին չի այլև քննարկման առարկա չի… ավելին՝ երբ խոսում ես Ամանդային ներելու մասին, հաստատում ես նրա մեղավորությունը որն էլ նրան ոչ թե զոհ ա դարձնում, այլ տարօրինակ թող չթվա, հանցակից… 

Ամանդան ներման կարիք չունի քանի որ սխալը մեղք չի… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… Մեղքը գիտակցված սխալն ա որը վնաս ա պատճառելու միումով ա արվում, իսկ  սխալներն արվում են ճիշտ լինելու միտումով…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդհանրապես կամ մեղադրում են կամ արդարացնում են։ Հիմա ինչ ես ուզում  արդարացնենք ու քաջալերե՞նք *ինքնասպանությունը.* թէ՞  դատապարտենք։


ինքնասպանությունը կանխելու ամենալավ ձևը ինքնասպան եղածին մեղադրելը չէ… ընդհանրապես, կարող ա մի քիչ քո համար տարօրինակ թվա, բայց եթե ուզում ես հանցագործությունները չքաջալերես ապա շատ ցանկալի ա որ հանցագործին բռնես ու մեղադրես, ոչ թե հանցագործության զոհին քննադատես…

----------

ivy (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել


Վահե ջան, ես վիրտուալ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որոնց վստահում եմ: Ու էդ էն պարագայում, որ ես լիքը պատմություններ գիտեմ թեմայում քննարկվողին համանման: Ու անգամ դեպքեր են եղել, որ ես վիրտուալ ծանոթիս հետ կիսվել եմ նուրբ հարցերով: Ու նորից էն պարագայում, որ լիքը պատմություններ գիտեմ՝ թեմայում քննարկվողին համանման: Ու նաև էն պարագայում, որ ես իրական կյանքում շփման պակաս չունեմ: Ու նաև էն պարագայում, որ ես բավական կասկածամիտ մարդ եմ, հեշտ չեմ վստահում մարդկանց: Ու էդ ես: Իսկ մենք խոսում ենք 15 տարեկան երեխու մասին, ում վստահությունը շահելը միլիոն անգամ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան իմ վստահությունը շահելը:

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (01.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, ես իմ համար, իմ կյանքի համար կոնկրետ այս հարցում ունեմ հստակ վերաբերմունք ու գիտեմ ես իմ կրծքերը ուրիշի առաջ կբացեմ թե ոչ   Բայց իմ կարծիքը համարում եմ *անձնական* որոշում, որը հիմնված ա *իմ* արժեքների, կյանքի հանդեպ *իմ* տեսակետների, *իմ* անցած կյանքի, *իմ* դոգմաների, *իմ* վախերի, *իմ* դաստիարակության և բազմաթիվ այլ *անձնական* գործոնների վրա։
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ Ամանդայի՝ իրան ինքնասպանության հասցնելու հարցը քննարկելիս համարում եմ, որ այս հարցը էական չէ։
> 
> Այ եթե քննարկեինք ինտերնետային անվտանգության թեման կամ մարդկանց վստահելու թեման ես ինքս էլ կնշեմ, թե այս տխուր պատմությունը որպես դաս ընդունելով, ինչպես կարող են մարդիկ իրենք իրենց պաշտպանել, հաշվի առնելով, որ մենք դեռևս ապրում ենք Ամանդային շանտաժի ենթարկող և այդ շանտաժը որպես հոգեբանական զենք օգտագործող ու մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության մեջ։
> 
> Բայց կոնկրետ այս թեման քննարկելիս միանշանակ մեղքը շանտաժ անողի և արժանապատվությունը ոչնչացնող հասարակության վրա է։ Ինչ էլ որ Ամանդան արած լինի։ Նա ոչ մեկին վատություն չի արել։ Նա ոչ մեկին չի վիրավորել։ Նա ոչ մեմկից չի խլել մի բան ինչ իրեն չի պատկանել։ Ամանդայի արարքում ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշների կյանքին ու արժանապատվությունը վնասող քայլ։ Իսկ իրա հանդեպ հենց այդպես վարվեցին ու պատճառ հանդիսացան, որ ինքը կայացնի ինքնասպան լինելու որոշումը։


Ըստ քեզ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր? չպետք է գոյություն ունենան բոլորի կողմից ընդունված բարոյական չափանիշներ? ասածիդ հետ կապված մի բան հիշեցի, ցավոք չեմ հիշում թե դեպքը  որ երկրում է գրանցվել, եթե չեմ սխալվում Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում: Ընտանիքում երեխա է ծնվում, ծնողները որոշում են ծննդյան փաստաթխտերում երեխայի սեռը չնշել, պատճառաբանելով թող մեծանա ինքը որոշի: 

Jarre ջան, քո ասելուց սենց ա ստացվում, ասենք, եթե դու ունենաս աղջիկ երեխա պիտի թողնես, որ ինքը մեծանա ինքնուրույն որոշի թե ում առաջ, որ տարիքում, երբ կրծքերը բացի կամ չբացի? Այսինքն էտ հարցում դու նրան ոչինչ չունես տալու? նկատի ունեմ, որոշակի բարոյական նորմեր չունես փոխանցելու?

----------

Նետ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, բայց քո ռեակցիան անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արած սխալի ռեակցիա չի, հասկանում ե՞ս… 
> 
> ներելու հաշվով ևս ապացուցում ա որ մեղադրում ես Չամիչ ջան… ներում են մեղավորին ու էս դեպքում Ամանդայի՝ Անփորձ աղջկա կողմից արված սխալի համար ներում բառը ոչ միայն տեղին չի այլև քննարկման առարկա չի… ավելին՝ երբ խոսում ես Ամանդային ներելու մասին, հաստատում ես նրա մեղավորությունը որն էլ նրան ոչ թե զոհ ա դարձնում, այլ տարօրինակ թող չթվա, հանցակից… 
> 
> Ամանդան ներման կարիք չունի քանի որ սխալը մեղք չի… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… Մեղքը գիտակցված սխալն ա որը վնաս ա պատճառելու միումով ա արվում, իսկ  սխալներն արվում են ճիշտ լինելու միտումով…


Լավ կանես թեման սկզբից կարդաս, սխալ բառը բազմաթիվ անգամներ գործածվել ա ամենատարբեր մարդկանց կողմից:
Ես ունեմ հստակ տեսակետ ու դու կարող ես չկիսել իմ տեսակետը:
15 տարեկան երեխայի կողմից անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքեր բացելը համարում եմ սխալ:
Եթե թեման սկզբից կարդաս, հավանաբար, էս անգամ կնկատես, որ գրել եմ` 15 տարեկան երեխան դեռ էն տարիքում ա, որ իր անձի ձեւավորման հարցում շատ քիչ մասնակցություն ա ունենում, դառնալով չափահաս մարդը նոր գիտակցում ա, որ հանձինս իր սեփական անձի գործ ունի անհատի հետ ով սեփական անձի ձեւավորման գործնթացում շատ քիչ մասնակցություն ա ունեցել: Հետեւաբար, իմ խորին համոզմամբ անչափահաս երեխայի սխալների համար պատասխանատու են մեծահասակները:

Իսկ դու տեսնում ես միայն էն ինչ ուզում ես տեսնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դեռահաս տղան գոնե կյանքին ռեալ ա նայում ու հույսը կամերայի կամ վիրտուալ կնոջ վրա չի դնում   
> դե ասենք ոնց որ Ամանդան ինքն իրա համար տկլորվեր էլի, ճիշտ չե՞մ


Աչքիս դու հայ դեռահաս (և ոչ միայն դեռահաս) տղաների ու իրանց վիրտուալ սեռական կյանքի մասին շատ սխալ պատկերացում ունես: 




> Ըստ քեզ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր? չպետք է գոյություն ունենան բոլորի կողմից ընդունված բարոյական չափանիշներ? ասածիդ հետ կապված մի բան հիշեցի, ցավոք չեմ հիշում թե դեպքը  որ երկրում է գրանցվել, եթե չեմ սխալվում Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում: Ընտանիքում երեխա է ծնվում, ծնողները որոշում են ծննդյան փաստաթխտերում երեխայի սեռը չնշել, պատճառաբանելով թող մեծանա ինքը որոշի: 
> 
> Jarre ջան, քո ասելուց սենց ա ստացվում, ասենք, եթե դու ունենաս աղջիկ երեխա պիտի թողնես, որ ինքը մեծանա ինքնուրույն որոշի թե ում առաջ, որ տարիքում, երբ կրծքերը բացի կամ չբացի? Այսինքն էտ հարցում դու նրան ոչինչ չունես տալու? նկատի ունեմ, որոշակի բարոյական նորմեր չունես փոխանցելու?


Չամիչ, մի հատ շատ անհամեստ հարց: Դու երեխաներ ունե՞ս: Եթե այո, ապա դեռահասային տարիքին հասե՞լ են: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում չունես երեխաներ, դու երբևէ դեռահաս եղե՞լ ես:

Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու չգիտե՞ս, որ դեռահասային տարիքը երեխաներն անկառավարելի են դառնում, որ երկրի բարոյահոգեբանական չափանիշներով էլ դաստիարակես:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա բարոյականությանը, խորհուրդ կտայի էս հոդվածը կարդալ:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Տրիբուն (02.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ վստահելի մարդու մասին ա խոսքը  նո՞րմալ ա վիրտուալ ծանոթին էտքան վստահել





> Վահե ջան, ես վիրտուալ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որոնց վստահում եմ: Ու էդ էն պարագայում, որ ես լիքը պատմություններ գիտեմ թեմայում քննարկվողին համանման: Ու անգամ դեպքեր են եղել, որ ես վիրտուալ ծանոթիս հետ կիսվել եմ նուրբ հարցերով: Ու նորից էն պարագայում, որ լիքը պատմություններ գիտեմ՝ թեմայում քննարկվողին համանման: Ու նաև էն պարագայում, որ ես իրական կյանքում շփման պակաս չունեմ: Ու նաև էն պարագայում, որ ես բավական կասկածամիտ մարդ եմ, հեշտ չեմ վստահում մարդկանց: Ու էդ ես: Իսկ մենք խոսում ենք 15 տարեկան երեխու մասին, ում վստահությունը շահելը միլիոն անգամ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան իմ վստահությունը շահելը:


Ու ընդհանրապես ստեղ մի նուրբ բացթողում կա: Նուրբ, որովհետև շատերը լսում են «վիրտուալ ծանոթ» ու միանգամից «Վո՜, ո՜նց կարելի էր վստահել»:
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ նման երևույթներ կան նաև իրական ծանոթությունների դեպքում: 

Հեռու չգնանք, հայկական իրականություն: Տղան, ով հասուն տարիքի է, շահում է աղջկան վստահությունը (որոշ դեպքերում հենց անչափահաս), կարողանում գայթակղել վերջինիս, հետը սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ... իսկ հետո աղջկա ողջ շրջապատին դա հայտնի է դառնում, աղջիկը ձեռք է բերում փչացածի համբավ, նրա հետ չեն շփվում, շփվելուց միայն «այլ» նպատակներով, պախարակում են, հեռացնում հասարակությունից:

Հիմա ոմանք կասեն «թող չտրվեր»: Չքննարկենք էս դեպքում թե էդ աղջիկն ինչքանով էր միամիտ, խաբված, անբարո բան էր արել թե չէ: Մի կողմ թողնենք, որովհետև նման կարգավիճակ են ստանում նաև այնպիսի աղջիկներ, ովքեր «չեն տրվել», իսկ որոշ տականքներ տարածել են խոսակցությունները, որ «տրվել է»: Հեռանու՞մ եմ թեմայից: Բոլորովին: Որովհետև նորից գործ ունենք հասարակության ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիայի հետ: 

Նման իրավիճակները միայն վիրտուալ չի, որ լինում են: Ուրիշ հարց, որ ինտերնետը ևս նման անասունությունների լայն հնարավորություն է տվել:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sagittarius (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Տրիբուն (02.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ քեզ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր? չպետք է գոյություն ունենան բոլորի կողմից ընդունված բարոյական չափանիշներ? ասածիդ հետ կապված մի բան հիշեցի, ցավոք չեմ հիշում թե դեպքը, որ երկրում է գրանցվել, եթե չեմ սխալվում Եվրոպայում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում: *Ընտանիքում երեխա է ծնվում, ծնողները որոշում են ծննդյան փաստաթխտերում երեխայի սեռը չնշել, պատճառաբանելով թող մեծանա ինքը որոշի: 
> *


էս հազա տարվա անեգդոտ ա հոլանդացու մասին: Ի միջի այլոց: 




> Jarre ջան, քո ասելուց սենց ա ստացվում, ասենք, եթե դու ունենաս աղջիկ երեխա պիտի թողնես, որ ինքը մեծանա ինքնուրույն որոշի թե ում առաջ, որ տարիքում, երբ կրծքերը բացի կամ չբացի? Այսինքն էտ հարցում դու նրան ոչինչ չունես տալու? նկատի ունեմ, որոշակի բարոյական նորմեր չունես փոխանցելու?


Չամիչ ջան, դու էլ մի զույգ ծիծիկ ցույց տալը սարքել ես դրոշակ, առել ես ձեռդ ու ընգել ես բարոյականություն ես քարոզում: Ասենք դու ո՞նց ես պատեկարցնում էտ բարոյականության նորմերը փոխանցելը - «աղջիկ ջան, հանկարծ ծիծիկներդ ոչ մեկին ցույց չտաս, թե չէ ինքնասպանության կհասցնեն»: 

Ընկեր, դու 15-20-25 տարեկանում ոչ մի «սխալ» բան չե՞ս արել՝ անկախ քո շատ բարոյական դաստիարակությունից: Միշտ տենց պարկեշտ, տեղը-տեղին, ծիծիկները փակ (կներես), խելոք ու գլուխդ կախ, գնացել ես կաթ մածուն առնելու ու վազելով հետ ես եկել տու՞ն: Չամիչ ջան, եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դու դաժան մանկություն ես ունեցել: Ասեմ քեզ, ժամանակն ա որ ուղղես նախկին սխալներդ:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ կանես թեման սկզբից կարդաս, սխալ բառը բազմաթիվ անգամներ գործածվել ա ամենատարբեր մարդկանց կողմից:
> Ես ունեմ հստակ տեսակետ ու դու կարող ես չկիսել իմ տեսակետը:
> 15 տարեկան երեխայի կողմից անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքեր բացելը համարում եմ սխալ:
> Եթե թեման սկզբից կարդաս, հավանաբար, էս անգամ կնկատես, որ գրել եմ` 15 տարեկան երեխան դեռ էն տարիքում ա, որ իր անձի ձեւավորման հարցում շատ քիչ մասնակցություն ա ունենում, դառնալով չափահաս մարդը նոր գիտակցում ա, որ հանձինս իր սեփական անձի գործ ունի անհատի հետ ով սեփական անձի ձեւավորման գործնթացում շատ քիչ մասնակցություն ա ունեցել: Հետեւաբար, իմ խորին համոզմամբ անչափահաս երեխայի սխալների համար պատասխանատու են մեծահասակները:
> 
> Իսկ դու տեսնում ես միայն էն ինչ ուզում ես տեսնել:


Դու էլ լավ կանես բացի քո սեփական գրառումներից կարդաս նաև այլ մասնակիցների գրառումները որոնք հասկանալի հայերենով ու անգամ մասնագիտական փաստարկներով բացատրում են թե 15 տարեկան երեխան ինչի ա ընդունակ ու ինչեր կարելի ա սպասել ու ինչքանով են նրանք էդ արարքների մեջ մեղավոր… 

բոլորս էլ սխալ ենք համարում կրծքերը բացելը, բայց դու մեղադրում ես, մենք ոչ… էս ա… 

Ամանդայի սխալի նման սխալ ցանկացած 15 տարեկան երեխա կարող է անել անկախ անգամ ընտանիքից…

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աչքիս դու հայ դեռահաս (և ոչ միայն դեռահաս) տղաների ու իրանց վիրտուալ սեռական կյանքի մասին շատ սխալ պատկերացում ունես: 
> 
> 
> Չամիչ, մի հատ շատ անհամեստ հարց: Դու երեխաներ ունե՞ս: Եթե այո, ապա դեռահասային տարիքին հասե՞լ են: Իսկ եթե ամեն դեպքում չունես երեխաներ, դու երբևէ դեռահաս եղե՞լ ես:
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում՝ դու չգիտե՞ս, որ դեռահասային տարիքը երեխաներն անկառավարելի են դառնում, որ երկրի բարոյահոգեբանական չափանիշներով էլ դաստիարակես:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բարոյականությանը, խորհուրդ կտայի էս հոդվածը կարդալ:


Հասկացանք, դեռահասության տարիքում երեխաները անկառավարելի են դառնում, բայց դա նշանակում ա, որ մեծահասակները դեռահասի կողմից անծանոթի առաջ կրծքեր բացել չբացելու վերաբերյալ չպետք է ունենան հստակ դիրքորոշում? Քո ասելուց ինչ ա ստացվում? թողնենք թող երեխաները ոնց ուզում են իրանք իրանց մեծանան? մեկ ա անելու են ինչ իրանք են ուզում? Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դուք բոլորդ վախենում եք, որ հանկարծ եթե նման արարքը ընդունեք  որպես սխալ` կստացվի, որ Ամանդային եք մեղադրում: Ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչպես սխալվելու, էնպես էլ ներում ստանալու իրավուքն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրերը չպետք է իրենց անուններով կոչենք: Սխալը մնում ա սխալ ու դրա մասին պետք ա ասվի:

Թե չէ ինչ ա ստացվում? շանտաժ անելը սխալ ա, բայց կրծեքր բացելը ճիշտ ա? Դուք հասկանում եք, որ դատապարտում եք ծայրահեղ մոտեցումները, ու շատ ճիշտ եք անում, քանի որ շանտաժը դատապարտելի, ծայրահեղ  քայլ ա, բայց ինքներդ ծայրահեղության գիրկն եք ընկնում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա բարոյականությանը, խորհուրդ կտայի էս հոդվածը կարդալ:


Մի անգամ սա գրել էի, բայց Չուկը կամայականորեն ջնջեց, յանիմ թեմայից դուրս էր: Արա Չուկ, խելոք ու շատ բարոյական միտք ա, թող մնա էլի: 

Ուրեմս, մի հատ գրքում, մի հատ խելոք մարդ ասում ա «Не допускайте, чтобы ваши представления о нравственности не позволяли вам поступать правильно»:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), CactuSoul (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էսօր նույնիսկ բմարդիկ կան, որ սրբացնում են Ստալինին։ Բայց տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը ինչ որ բացասական բացառությունների մասին է, այլ մասսայական բացասական երևույթի, որից աղջիկը չկարողացավ փախնել քաղաք ու դպրոց փոխելով։
> Հենց էդ բացասական երևույթը նրան դրդեց ինքնասպանության։ Ու հենց դրա դեմա էս թեման։


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում դրա դեմ է այս թեման։ Ասենք, սաղով դատապարտենք էդ աղջկան ծաղրողներին, վաղը մյուսները վախենան ծաղրել՝ գիտենալով, որ ակումբը կդատապարտի՞։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հասկացանք, դեռահասության տարիքում երեխաները անկառավարելի են դառնում, բայց դա նշանակում ա, որ մեծահասակները դեռահասի կողմից անծանոթի առաջ կրծքեր բացել չբացելու վերաբերյալ չպետք է ունենան հստակ դիրքորոշում? Քո ասելուց ինչ ա ստացվում? թողնենք թող երեխաները ոնց ուզում են իրանք իրանց մեծանան? մեկ ա անելու են ինչ իրանք են ուզում? Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դուք բոլորդ վախենում եք, որ հանկարծ եթե նման արարքը ընդունեք  որպես սխալ` կստացվի, որ Ամանդային եք մեղադրում: Ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչպես սխալվելու, էնպես էլ ներում ստանալու իրավուքն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրերը չպետք է իրենց անուններով կոչենք: Սխալը մնում ա սխալ ու դրա մասին պետք ա ասվի:
> 
> Թե չէ ինչ ա ստացվում? շանտաժ անելը սխալ ա, բայց կրծեքր բացելը ճիշտ ա? Դուք հասկանում եք, որ դատապարտում եք ծայրահեղ մոտեցումները, ու շատ ճիշտ եք անում, քանի որ շանտաժը դատապարտելի, ծայրահեղ  քայլ ա, բայց ինքներդ ծայրահեղության գիրկն եք ընկնում



Չամիչ ջամ, շանտաժ անելը հանցանք ա, արգելվում ա օրենքով, սխալվելը մարդու ամենասիրելի զբաղմունքներից ա, օրենքով չի արգելվում։ Մարդն էլ դրանից հա օգտվում ա (անկախ իրանից, բնույթն ա տենց)։
Կարծքում եմ սաղ էլ համաձայն են, որ սխալվել ա, բայց էն որ իրա սխալը հետո հասարակությունը նենց ա կոխել աչքը, որ հասցնի ինքնասպանության, դա արդեն շատ ավելի լուրջ ա։

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասկացանք, դեռահասության տարիքում երեխաները անկառավարելի են դառնում, բայց դա նշանակում ա, որ մեծահասակները դեռահասի կողմից անծանոթի առաջ կրծքեր բացել չբացելու վերաբերյալ չպետք է ունենան հստակ դիրքորոշում? Քո ասելուց ինչ ա ստացվում? թողնենք թող երեխաները ոնց ուզում են իրանք իրանց մեծանան? մեկ ա անելու են ինչ իրանք են ուզում? Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դուք բոլորդ վախենում եք, որ հանկարծ եթե նման արարքը ընդունեք  որպես սխալ` կստացվի, որ Ամանդային եք մեղադրում: Ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչպես սխալվելու, էնպես էլ ներում ստանալու իրավուքն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրերը չպետք է իրենց անուններով կոչենք: Սխալը մնում ա սխալ ու դրա մասին պետք ա ասվի:
> 
> Թե չէ ինչ ա ստացվում? շանտաժ անելը սխալ ա, բայց կրծեքր բացելը ճիշտ ա? Դուք հասկանում եք, որ դատապարտում եք ծայրահեղ մոտեցումները, ու շատ ճիշտ եք անում, քանի որ շանտաժը դատապարտելի, ծայրահեղ  քայլ ա, բայց ինքներդ ծայրահեղության գիրկն եք ընկնում


Վաբշե գլխանց ծիծկ ունենալն ա սխալ, ուր մնաց բացելը ճիշտ լինի: Փռթեք թափեք էտ անիմաստ ու անպետք օրգանը: Դրա պատճառով լիքը մարդ ինքնասպանության ա գործում: 

Չամիչ, արի անկեղծ մի հատ հարցի պատասխանի էլի (նայի լիֆչիկի պահով թռար, բայց երեսով չեմ տալիս): 

Քեզ երեխա ժամանակ իսկականից ասել են, որ ծիծիկները ցույց տալ չի կարելի ? Հենց տենց ուղղակի ասել են ? Ուրիշ էլ ինչ են աել, որ չի կարելի ? Ձեր տանը դա կոնկրետ քննարկվել ա ? Թե ասենք, ուրիշ ձևի են քեզ դա բացատրել ? Ու եթե ուրիշ ձևի են բացատրել, ոնց են բացատրել ?

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկացանք, դեռահասության տարիքում երեխաները անկառավարելի են դառնում, բայց դա նշանակում ա, որ մեծահասակները դեռահասի կողմից անծանոթի առաջ կրծքեր բացել չբացելու վերաբերյալ չպետք է ունենան հստակ դիրքորոշում? Քո ասելուց ինչ ա ստացվում? թողնենք թող երեխաները ոնց ուզում են իրանք իրանց մեծանան? մեկ ա անելու են ինչ իրանք են ուզում? Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դուք բոլորդ վախենում եք, որ հանկարծ եթե նման արարքը ընդունեք  որպես սխալ` կստացվի, որ Ամանդային եք մեղադրում: Ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչպես սխալվելու, էնպես էլ ներում ստանալու իրավուքն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրերը չպետք է իրենց անուններով կոչենք: Սխալը մնում ա սխալ ու դրա մասին պետք ա ասվի:
> 
> Թե չէ ինչ ա ստացվում? շանտաժ անելը սխալ ա, բայց կրծեքր բացելը ճիշտ ա? Դուք հասկանում եք, որ դատապարտում եք ծայրահեղ մոտեցումները, ու շատ ճիշտ եք անում, քանի որ շանտաժը դատապարտելի, ծայրահեղ  քայլ ա, բայց ինքներդ ծայրահեղության գիրկն եք ընկնում


Չամիչ, ստեղ հազար հոգի մեռավ բացատրելով, բայց դու մեկ ա չես ուզում հասկանալ.
1. Կրծքերը բացելը սխալ ա
2. Դեռահասները հակված են սխալներ գործելու՝ անկախ ստացած դաստիարակությունից

Ավելացում. կարծում եմ՝ քեզ պարզ ա, որ Ամանդայի ծնողները չէին կարող դիրքորոշում ունենալ, որովհետև Ամանդան ծիծիկները չի բացել ու հաջորդ օրն ասել՝ մամ, գիտե՞ս, ծիծիկներս ցույց եմ տվել սկայփով: Իրա ծնողներն իմացել են (հետևաբար դիրքորոշում ունեցել են) էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն բանը բանից անցել ա, երբ արդեն՝ աղջիկ ջան, չես ամաչում, էդ ինչ ես արել տիպի արտահայտությունը կնվասեր Ամանադային:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա դաստիարակություն տալուն, հըմ, դա առանձին թեմա ա, բայց դրա հետ կապված լիքը գիտական բանավեճեր կան, ու ոչ ոք չգիտի՝ ճիշտը որն ա: Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ դաստիարակությունից մարդիկ դեռահասային տարիքում անկառավարելի ու անկանխատեսելի են:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Տրիբուն (02.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հասկացանք, դեռահասության տարիքում երեխաները անկառավարելի են դառնում, բայց դա նշանակում ա, որ մեծահասակները դեռահասի կողմից անծանոթի առաջ կրծքեր բացել չբացելու վերաբերյալ չպետք է ունենան հստակ դիրքորոշում? Քո ասելուց ինչ ա ստացվում? թողնենք թող երեխաները ոնց ուզում են իրանք իրանց մեծանան? մեկ ա անելու են ինչ իրանք են ուզում? Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ դուք բոլորդ վախենում եք, որ հանկարծ եթե նման արարքը ընդունեք  որպես սխալ` կստացվի, որ Ամանդային եք մեղադրում: Ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչպես սխալվելու, էնպես էլ ներում ստանալու իրավուքն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրերը չպետք է իրենց անուններով կոչենք: Սխալը մնում ա սխալ ու դրա մասին պետք ա ասվի:
> 
> *Թե չէ ինչ ա ստացվում? շանտաժ անելը սխալ ա, բայց կրծեքր բացելը ճիշտ ա?* Դուք հասկանում եք, որ դատապարտում եք ծայրահեղ մոտեցումները, ու շատ ճիշտ եք անում, քանի որ շանտաժը դատապարտելի, ծայրահեղ  քայլ ա, բայց ինքներդ ծայրահեղության գիրկն եք ընկնում


ոչ Չամիչ ջան… քանի՞ անգամ կարելի ա բացատրել… սրանք նույն սխալները չեն, դու չես կարող սրանք նույն հարթության մեջ դնել ու դիտարկել… մեկը *սխալ ա* ու խաբվելու արդյունք ա 15 տարեկան երեխու, մյուսը *հանցագործություն ա*՝ կանխամտածված ու դրա համար դատ ա հասնում, սա սխալ չի…

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Chuk (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Թեման լրիվ սխալ հայկական շեղում է ստացել, ի շնորհիվ թրոլլիգաբար տեղադրված Ամանդայի նկարի, որը քննարկումը կենտորացրել է իրա հագուկապի ու վարքի վրա: 

*էտ* հագուկապի համար արևումտքում դեռահաս տարիքի աղջկան ինքնասպանության չեն հասցնի, այ հենց տենց արտաքինի բացակայության, ոչ սեքսի լինելու համար կարող են ինքնասպանության հացնել: Կարող են ինքնասպանության հասցնել ասենք նաև քսան-երեսուն տարեկանում դեռ կույս լինելու համար: ՈՒ հիմա, Չամիչ, որ սենց թեժ-թեժ «ճիշտ» կյանքս ես քարողում, ոնց կնայեիր էս ամենին, եթե քո իմացած «ճիշտ կյանքի» համար, «սխալ» հագուկապի ու կերպարի համար հասարակությունը քեզ դեպրեսիվ վիճակի մեջ գցեր, ու ինչ-որ raisin էլ ասեր, լրիվ տեղին ա, ոնց կարող է մինիյուբկա չհագնի, երեսուն տարեկանում կույս լինի ու բլա բլա բլա...

Ինչ-որ մեկի կերպարը դուրներդ չի գալիս, ինքներդ տենց մի եղեք: Տի կտո տակոյ, դավայ դասվիդանիե: 

հ.գ. վստահաբար հայ տղանների գոնե 80% մարմնավաճառների ծառայությունից գոնե մեկ անգամ օգտվել ա, ու հետն էլ բարոյականություն ա քարոզում:  :Bad:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> էս հազա տարվա անեգդոտ ա հոլանդացու մասին: Ի միջի այլոց: 
> 
> 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, դու էլ մի զույգ ծիծիկ ցույց տալը սարքել ես դրոշակ, առել ես ձեռդ ու ընգել ես բարոյականություն ես քարոզում: *Ասենք դու ո՞նց ես պատեկարցնում էտ բարոյականության նորմերը փոխանցելը - «աղջիկ ջան, հանկարծ ծիծիկներդ ոչ մեկին ցույց չտաս, թե չէ ինքնասպանության կհասցնեն»:* 
> 
> Ընկեր, դու 15-20-25 տարեկանում ոչ մի «սխալ» բան չե՞ս արել՝ անկախ քո շատ բարոյական դաստիարակությունից: Միշտ տենց պարկեշտ, տեղը-տեղին, ծիծիկները փակ (կներես), խելոք ու գլուխդ կախ, գնացել ես կաթ մածուն առնելու ու վազելով հետ ես եկել տու՞ն: Չամիչ ջան, եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն դու դաժան մանկություն ես ունեցել: Ասեմ քեզ, ժամանակն ա որ ուղղես նախկին սխալներդ:


Իհարկե ոչ, երեխաների մոտ չի կարելիները չի անցնում, նրանց ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկներ են պետք: Սպառնալիքներով ու արգելքներով ոչնչի չես հասնի: Եթե նման տրիվիալ ձեւով ներկայացնես ամենայն հավանականությամբ երեխայիդ քմծիծաղին կարժանանաս, ամեն ինչ պետք ա ներկայացնել արժանապատիվ ու համոզիչ : Իսկ եթե ինչ որ ծնող թերացել ա ապա թող միայն եւ միայն իրեն մեղադրի:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չեմ կարծում, թե համարժեք օրինակ է, ինքը ոչ թե փողոցում ա թողել, այլ իրա վստահելի մարդու տանը, ով հերիք չի գողացել ա, մի բան էլ սաղի հետ իրան ա ծաղրում:


Իմ օրինակը պատասխանն էր Ժառի խոսքերին (գրառմանս մեջ մեջբերված)։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուն թեմային, դժվարանում եմ կարծիք հայտնել, մի քիչ բարդ թեմա է, մտածել է պետք, իսկ ես ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմաներ ունեմ մտածելու  :Smile: 
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի աբստրակտ նայենք հարցին, ես այսպես եմ տեսնում։ Ինչքան ավելի ազատ են բարքերը, այնքան ավելի մեծանում է հանցագործությունների տոկոսը (այդ թվում այսպիսի հանցագործությունների, երբ մեկին ինքնասպանության են դրդում)։ Ուզում եք, հակառակվեք, բայց նման կորելլյացիա կա։ Քյառթու, քսենոֆոբ, հոմոֆոբ, էլ եսիմինչաֆոբ Երևանը շատ ավելի անվտանգ ու ապահով քաղաք է, քան արևմտյան Եվրոպայի նույն չափի, ազատ բարքերով ապրող քաղաքները։ Մյուս կողմից, բարքերը որ խիստ են լինում, ապրելը տհաճ է դառնում։ Ստացվում է ինչ-որ ոսկե միջինի խնդիր, որտեղ, ինչպես Ժառը նշեց, ամեն մարդ "գովազդում է իր ապրանքը"։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե ոչ, երեխաների մոտ չի կարելիները չի անցնում, նրանց ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկներ են պետք: Սպառնալիքներով ու արգելքներով ոչնչի չես հասնի: Եթե նման տրիվիալ ձեւով ներկայացնես ամենայն հավանականությամբ երեխայիդ քմծիծաղին կարժանանաս, *ամեն ինչ պետք ա ներկայացնել արժանապատիվ ու համոզիչ* : Իսկ եթե ինչ որ ծնող թերացել ա ապա թող միայն եւ միայն իրեն մեղադրի:


Օրինակ ո՞նց… կարա՞ս մի հատ գրես… դու ո՞նց ես դա արել…

----------


## dvgray

> Իհարկե ոչ, երեխաների մոտ չի կարելիները չի անցնում, նրանց ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկներ են պետք: Սպառնալիքներով ու արգելքներով ոչնչի չես հասնի: Եթե նման տրիվիալ ձեւով ներկայացնես ամենայն հավանականությամբ երեխայիդ քմծիծաղին կարժանանաս, ամեն ինչ պետք ա ներկայացնել արժանապատիվ ու համոզիչ : Իսկ եթե ինչ որ ծնող թերացել ա ապա թող միայն եւ միայն իրեն մեղադրի:


Չամիչ, ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու՞ ես  հերթական անգամ մտնում սենց անպտուղ խոսակցությունների մեջ, որի հիմնական իմաստը ստեղ մեկին/երկուսին/երեքին - ոչ ավել,  գտելն ու ձեռ առնելն ա: ինչի՞ ես թույլ տալի, որ քեզ վիրտուալ բուլինգի ենթարկեն ստեղ: ես վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ գիտես, որ /.../-ի աղջիկը հաստատ իրա ծիծիկները ոչ մեկին էլ ցույց չի տա երբևէ վիրտուալում: ու ես հաստատ գիտոեմ, որ ով որ վիրտուալում "ազատ սեքսի" մասին լոլո ա կարդում, իրա կինը մինչև վիզը պակ ա ման գալի
ձեռ քաշի, ներվերտ խնայի...   :Smile: 
բա սա քեզ պետք է՞  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Նետ (02.11.2012), Չամիչ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չամիչ, ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու՞ ես  հերթական անգամ մտնում սենց անպտուղ խոսակցությունների մեջ, որի հիմնական իմաստը ստեղ մեկին/երկուսին/երեքին - ոչ ավել,  գտելն ու ձեռ առնելն ա: ինչի՞ ես թույլ տալի, որ քեզ վիրտուալ բուլինգի ենթարկեն ստեղ: ես վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ գիտես, որ /.../-ի աղջիկը հաստատ իրա ծիծիկները ոչ մեկին էլ ցույց չի տա երբևէ վիրտուալում: ու ես հաստատ գիտոեմ, որ ով որ վիրտուալում* "ազատ սեքսի"* մասին լոլո ա կարդում, *իրա կինը մինչև վիզը պակ ա ման գալի*
> ձեռ քաշի, ներվերտ խնայի...  
> բա սա քեզ պետք է՞


ազատ սե՞քս… Դիվ, ստեղ ո՞վ ա ազատ սեքսի անուն տվել…  

…կարա՞նք հակառակն էլ մենք ենթադրենք ըստ քո առաջ քաշած տրամաբանության…

----------


## dvgray

> Քյառթու, քսենոֆոբ, հոմոֆոբ, էլ եսիմինչաֆոբ Երևանը շատ ավելի անվտանգ ու ապահով քաղաք է, քան արևմտյան Եվրոպայի նույն չափի, ազատ բարքերով ապրող քաղաքները։ Մյուս կողմից, բարքերը որ խիստ են լինում, ապրելը տհաճ է դառնում։


չեմ կարծում, որովհետև նոր նոր Երևանում ու մարզերում սենց բաների մասին սկսել են հրապարակել: 
մյուս կողմից էլ, արևմտյան կոչվող մամուլում սենց բաներից մեծ աղմուկ են հանում, երբեմն նաև արհեստականորեն,  որովհետև հասարակությունը սպառողական է, որ շատ քիչ է հետաքրքրվում այլոց "ոչ ցնցող՛ խնդիրներուվ: 
էսօր օրիանակ մի հոգի էև մահացել ավտովթարից, բոլոր ալիքներով սա են ասում առավոտվանից ու հլա դեռ երկար կասեն...
իսկ էն փոթորիկի մասին, որ եղավ մի քանի օր առաջ, ու ըտենց փոթոերիկներ Հայաստանում տարին երևի մի քանի հատ ա լինում, արդեն 15 օր ա գլուխներս տանում էին: իսկ փոթորիկի օրը ընենց մի աժիոտաժ սարքին, որ ես մտածում էի տունը թռնելու ա... սովորական ուժեղ քամի էր,,,  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------

Չամիչ (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, եթե մի քիչ ավելի աբստրակտ նայենք հարցին, ես այսպես եմ տեսնում։ Ինչքան ավելի ազատ են բարքերը, այնքան ավելի մեծանում է հանցագործությունների տոկոսը (այդ թվում այսպիսի հանցագործությունների, երբ մեկին ինքնասպանության են դրդում)։ *Ուզում եք, հակառակվեք, բայց նման կորելլյացիա կա։* Քյառթու, քսենոֆոբ, հոմոֆոբ, էլ եսիմինչաֆոբ Երևանը շատ ավելի անվտանգ ու ապահով քաղաք է, քան արևմտյան Եվրոպայի նույն չափի, ազատ բարքերով ապրող քաղաքները։ Մյուս կողմից, բարքերը որ խիստ են լինում, ապրելը տհաճ է դառնում։ Ստացվում է ինչ-որ ոսկե միջինի խնդիր, որտեղ, ինչպես Ժառը նշեց, ամեն մարդ "գովազդում է իր ապրանքը"։


Թվե՞ր

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> չեմ կարծում, որովհետև նոր նոր Երևանում ու մարզերում սենց բաների մասին սկսել են հրապարակել: 
> մյուս կողմից էլ, արևմտյան կոչվող մամուլում սենց բաներից մեծ աղմուկ են հանում, երբեմն նաև արհեստականորեն,  որովհետև հասարակությունը սպառողական է, որ շատ քիչ է հետաքրքրվում այլոց "ոչ ցնցող՛ խնդիրներուվ: 
> էսօր օրիանակ մի հոգի էև մահացել ավտովթարից, բոլոր ալիքներով սա են ասում առավոտվանից ու հլա դեռ երկար կասեն...
> իսկ էն փոթորիկի մասին, որ եղավ մի քանի օր առաջ, ու ըտենց փոթոերիկներ Հայաստանում տարին երևի մի քանի հատ ա լինում, արդեն 15 օր ա գլուխներս տանում էին: իսկ փոթորիկի օրը ընենց մի աժիոտաժ սարքին, որ ես մտածում էի տունը թռնելու ա... սովորական ուժեղ քամի էր,,,


Դիվի, որ Փարիզում էի, հորեղբորս հետ (ինքը էնտեղ է ապրում) մի տեղ գնում էինք, մեքենայից իջնելիս ստուգում էր, որ մեջ հանկարծ ցելոֆան չթողնենք։ Ասում է՝ ցելոֆան տեսան, ապակին կկոտրեն, կտանեն։ Բացի դրանից, ինձ ասում էր, որ գրպաններիցս մեկում միշտ մանր ունենամ, որ հանկարծ ինձ շրջապատեն, դա տամ, պրծնեմ։ Իհարկե, թե մի, թե մյուս դեպքում բնիկ ֆրանսիացիները չեն դա անողները։ Բնիկ ֆրանսիացիները հանդուրժողներն են։ Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս, ստեղ ինչ-որ օտարազգիներ տենց բաներ փորձեն անել։ Գլուխները կջարդեն մերոնք  :Smile:  Ստեղ սկի խելոք պարսիկներին են թարս թարս նայում։

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, որ Փարիզում էի, հորեղբորս հետ (ինքը էնտեղ է ապրում) մի տեղ գնում էինք, մեքենայից իջնելիս ստուգում էր, որ մեջ հանկարծ ցելոֆան չթողնենք։ Ասում է՝ ցելոֆան տեսան, ապակին կկոտրեն, կտանեն։ Բացի դրանից, ինձ ասում էր, որ գրպաններիցս մեկում միշտ մանր ունենամ, որ հանկարծ ինձ շրջապատեն, դա տամ, պրծնեմ։ Իհարկե, թե մի, թե մյուս դեպքում բնիկ ֆրանսիացիները չեն դա անողները։ Բնիկ ֆրանսիացիները հանդուրժողներն են։ Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս, ստեղ ինչ-որ օտարազգիներ տենց բաներ փորձեն անել։ Գլուխները կջարդեն մերոնք  Ստեղ սկի խելոք պարսիկներին են թարս թարս նայում։


սպեր, էն կողքի թեմայում մի հատ հոդված եմ դրել, մտի կարդա, 
ասածս ինչ ա, որ ամեն տեղ էլ նուննն ա: դաժե արևմուտքում մի քիչ լավ ա, որտև օրեքից քչից շատից վախ կա... հերքի ա մեկը զանգի /ներքևի , վերևի հարևան, կամ ով ուզում ա լինի - իսկ ստեղ Հայաստան չի, զանգողները շատ են, լուրջ պրոբլեմ կունենա էտ մարդը, անգամ եթե իրա շան վզի կապը մի քիչ ուժեղ քաշի... / եքա հարցերի մեջ ա ընկնելու...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ինչու՞ ես  հերթական անգամ մտնում սենց անպտուղ խոսակցությունների մեջ, որի հիմնական իմաստը ստեղ մեկին/երկուսին/երեքին - ոչ ավել,  գտելն ու ձեռ առնելն ա: ինչի՞ ես թույլ տալի, որ քեզ վիրտուալ բուլինգի ենթարկեն ստեղ: ես վստահ եմ, որ դու էլ գիտես, որ /.../-ի աղջիկը հաստատ իրա ծիծիկները ոչ մեկին էլ ցույց չի տա երբևէ վիրտուալում: ու ես հաստատ գիտոեմ, որ ով որ վիրտուալում "ազատ սեքսի" մասին լոլո ա կարդում, իրա կինը մինչև վիզը պակ ա ման գալի
> ձեռ քաշի, ներվերտ խնայի...  
> բա սա քեզ պետք է՞


Պետք չի զարմանալ, հենց նման սիտուացիաներից հետո առիթ ա ստեղծվում, որ իրանք իրանց կողքից նայեն, բուլինգը դատապարտողները թող իրանց բուլինգները նկատեն: Ինձ համար պետք չի անհանգստանալ, փառք Աստծո Ակումբը ունի կանոնադրություն համաձայն որի վիրավորական գրառումները տուգանվում են, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էլ թեման ավելորդ աղբից մաքրում են: Բացի դրանից էլ կա հստակ մոտեցում`  դիմացինին վիրավորողը առաջին հերթին ինքն իրան ա սեւացնում, դիմացինին վիրավորողը առաջին հերթին ինքն իրան ա կեղտոտում:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012), Նետ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ստեղ հազար հոգի մեռավ բացատրելով, բայց դու մեկ ա չես ուզում հասկանալ.
> 1. Կրծքերը բացելը սխալ ա
> 2. Դեռահասները հակված են սխալներ գործելու՝ անկախ ստացած դաստիարակությունից
> 
> Ավելացում. կարծում եմ՝ քեզ պարզ ա, որ Ամանդայի ծնողները չէին կարող դիրքորոշում ունենալ, որովհետև Ամանդան ծիծիկները չի բացել ու հաջորդ օրն ասել՝ մամ, գիտե՞ս, ծիծիկներս ցույց եմ տվել սկայփով: Իրա ծնողներն իմացել են (հետևաբար դիրքորոշում ունեցել են) էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն բանը բանից անցել ա, երբ արդեն՝ աղջիկ ջան, չես ամաչում, էդ ինչ ես արել տիպի արտահայտությունը կնվասեր Ամանադային:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա դաստիարակություն տալուն, հըմ, դա առանձին թեմա ա, բայց դրա հետ կապված լիքը գիտական բանավեճեր կան, ու ոչ ոք չգիտի՝ ճիշտը որն ա: Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ դաստիարակությունից մարդիկ դեռահասային տարիքում անկառավարելի ու անկանխատեսելի են:



Սա իսկապես առանձին, ծավալուն ու շատ լուրջ թեմայ ա, քննարկման արժանի, կարելի ա հենց էս թեմայում քննարկել եթե մոդերատորները դեմ չլինեն: Կամ կարելի ա առանձին թեմա բացելու քննարկել:

Համ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, որ փորձում ես քննարկումը կոնստրուկտիվ, արդյունավետ հունի վրա ուղղորդել: Շատ կուզեի, որ ակումբում շատ լինեին մասնակիցներ, ովքեր պատրաստ են կոնստրուկտիվ ու արդյունավետ քննարկման:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Թվե՞ր


Ես թվեր չգիտեմ։ Ժամանակին փնտրել եմ, չեմ գտել, նոր էլ փնտրեցի, չգտա։ Ամեն դեպքում, օբյեկտիվ ստատիստիկա չի կարող լինել, քանի որ դա բազում ֆակտորներից է կախված։
Այն, ինչ ես ասում եմ, հիմնված է սեփական տեսածի, ծանոթներիս տեսածների, հենց եվրոպացիների խոսքերի, ու տրամաբանության վրա։
Երևանում ավելի քան տասը տարի ապրում եմ, ավելի քան յոթ տարի աշխատում եմ ու աշխատանքից ուշ ժամի տուն եմ գնում, մասամբ մութ փողոցներով, երբեք ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ ունեցել։ Երբեք իմ մտքով չի անցնի մեկին խորհուրդ տալ, թե "գրպանումդ մանր փող ունեցի, որ պետք լինի, տաս, պրծնես"։
Դու Եվրոպայում ապրում ես, ու գիտեմ, որ մինչև այդ էլ բազմիցս եղել ես։ Արի անկեղծ լինենք, այդտեղ մեծ քաղաքներում այնպիսի թաղամասեր կան, որ ուշ ժամի ավելի լավ է էդ կողմերում չերևաս։

----------

Վիշապ (03.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես թվեր չգիտեմ։ Ժամանակին փնտրել եմ, չեմ գտել, նոր էլ փնտրեցի, չգտա։ Ամեն դեպքում, օբյեկտիվ ստատիստիկա չի կարող լինել, քանի որ դա բազում ֆակտորներից է կախված։
> Այն, ինչ ես ասում եմ, հիմնված է սեփական տեսածի, ծանոթներիս տեսածների, հենց եվրոպացիների խոսքերի, ու տրամաբանության վրա։
> Երևանում ավելի քան տասը տարի ապրում եմ, ավելի քան յոթ տարի աշխատում եմ ու աշխատանքից ուշ ժամի տուն եմ գնում, մասամբ մութ փողոցներով, երբեք ոչ մի խնդիր չեմ ունեցել։ Երբեք իմ մտքով չի անցնի մեկին խորհուրդ տալ, թե "գրպանումդ մանր փող ունեցի, որ պետք լինի, տաս, պրծնես"։
> Դու Եվրոպայում ապրում ես, ու գիտեմ, որ մինչև այդ էլ բազմիցս եղել ես։ Արի անկեղծ լինենք, այդտեղ մեծ քաղաքներում այնպիսի թաղամասեր կան, որ ուշ ժամի ավելի լավ է էդ կողմերում չերևաս։


Չէ, եթե թվեր լինեին, կվերլուծեինք ու կփորձեինք հասկանալ՝ ինչ գործոններից ա կախված: Նայի, օրինակ բերեմ: Ինչու՞ թվեր չկան, թե ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձից հետո քանի տոկոսն ա ինքնասպանության երկրորդ անհաջող կամ հաջող փորձ անում: Որովհետև դա շատ դժվար հաշվարկելի երևույթ ա: Եթե մեկը մի անգամ ինքնասպանության փորձ արել ա, ապա իրան խիստ հսկողության տակ են պահում ու բռնացնում են ոչ թե էն պահին, երբ ժավել ա խմում, այլ երբ գնում ա ժավել առնելու: 

Չգիտեմ՝ անվտանգության պահերով ինչու ստատիստիկա չկա, բայց եթե թվերից իջնում ենք մի աստիճան ներքև, ապա կասեմ, որ անծանոթ տղամարդու վստահելը (վիրտուալ կամ ոչ վիրտուալ, ծիծիկ ցույց տալով կամ չտալով և այլն) տասնհինգ տարեկան հայ աղջկա մոտ նույնքան հավանական ա, որքան կանադացու (եթե ունենք նույն մեթոդներն օգտագործող շանտաժիստ, ուղղակի մշակույթից կախված կարա դա լինի՝ սաղին կասեմ փչացած ես-ից սկսած, ինտերնետով մեկ նկարները տարածելով վերջացրած):

Հիմա օֆթոփ, բայց... կարող ա քեզ համար Երևանն անվտանգ ա, բայց ուշ ժամերին մեկը ես վախենում եմ մենակ քայլել, որովհետև տարբեր մեքենաներ են կանգնում, տարբեր տղաներ են մոտենում առաջարկելով «սուրճ խմել»: Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ դեպք չի եղել, որ չէ-ից հետո մոտենան (չնայած էղել են դեպքեր, որ կմ-երով հետևել են, մինչև չեմ զանգել որևէ մեկի ու բարձրաձայն խնդրել, որ դիմավորի): Էլ չեմ ասում էն լիքը դեպքերի մասին, երբ մութ մուտքերում կանանց դանակով սպառնացել, վզնոց-պայուսակ են գողացել: Մինչդեռ եթե նայենք, ասենք, Բեռլինին, ես էնտեղ գիշերը ժամը չորսին էլ էի առանց վախենալու քայլում: Յոենսուն էլ մեծ քաղաք չի, բայց անվտանգ ա, ու գիշերով փողոցով քայլելիս ամենավատ բանը, որ կարա կատարվի, հարձակվող արջն ա կամ գայլը: Այ, Խրոնինգենը վտանգավոր էր, չնայած Յոենսուի չափ քաղաք ա: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել: Եվրոպական քաղաքներն իրանց վտանգավորության տեսանկյունից ահագին տարբերվում են: Բայց ինչ-որ թեմայից շեղվեցինք, շատ շեղվեցինք:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չգիտեմ՝ անվտանգության պահերով ինչու ստատիստիկա չկա, բայց եթե թվերից իջնում ենք մի աստիճան ներքև, ապա կասեմ, որ անծանոթ տղամարդու վստահելը (վիրտուալ կամ ոչ վիրտուալ, ծիծիկ ցույց տալով կամ չտալով և այլն) տասնհինգ տարեկան հայ աղջկա մոտ նույնքան հավանական ա, որքան կանադացու (եթե ունենք նույն մեթոդներն օգտագործող շանտաժիստ, ուղղակի մշակույթից կախված կարա դա լինի՝ սաղին կասեմ փչացած ես-ից սկսած, ինտերնետով մեկ նկարները տարածելով վերջացրած):


Վստահելը հա։ Ծիծիկ ցույց տալը չէ։ Ավանդապաշտ ընտանիքում լիքը աղջիկներ կվախենան` պապան իմանա, կսպանի։




> Հիմա օֆթոփ, բայց... կարող ա քեզ համար Երևանն անվտանգ ա, բայց ուշ ժամերին մեկը ես վախենում եմ մենակ քայլել, որովհետև տարբեր մեքենաներ են կանգնում, տարբեր տղաներ են մոտենում առաջարկելով «սուրճ խմել»: Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ դեպք չի եղել, որ չէ-ից հետո մոտենան (չնայած էղել են դեպքեր, որ կմ-երով հետևել են, մինչև չեմ զանգել որևէ մեկի ու բարձրաձայն խնդրել, որ դիմավորի): Էլ չեմ ասում էն լիքը դեպքերի մասին, երբ մութ մուտքերում կանանց դանակով սպառնացել, վզնոց-պայուսակ են գողացել: Մինչդեռ եթե նայենք, ասենք, Բեռլինին, ես էնտեղ գիշերը ժամը չորսին էլ էի առանց վախենալու քայլում: Յոենսուն էլ մեծ քաղաք չի, բայց անվտանգ ա, ու գիշերով փողոցով քայլելիս ամենավատ բանը, որ կարա կատարվի, հարձակվող արջն ա կամ գայլը: Այ, Խրոնինգենը վտանգավոր էր, չնայած Յոենսուի չափ քաղաք ա: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել: Եվրոպական քաղաքներն իրանց վտանգավորության տեսանկյունից ահագին տարբերվում են: Բայց ինչ-որ թեմայից շեղվեցինք, շատ շեղվեցինք:


Հետաքրքիր է։ Անձամբ ես Բեռլինում մի գիշեր եմ եղել, և այն ինձ բավական стрёмный թվաց (այդ բառի հայերեն անալոգը չգիտեմ)։ Բայց սա, իրոք, թեմայի հետ արդեն անմիջական կապ չունի։

----------

Վիշապ (03.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վստահելը հա։ Ծիծիկ ցույց տալը չէ։ Ավանդապաշտ ընտանիքում լիքը աղջիկներ կվախենան` պապան իմանա, կսպանի։


Դե ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում դա կարար ուրիշ կերպարանք ստանար, բայց մեկ ա խաբողը Հայաստանում էլ ձևը կգտներ: Օրինակ իրական կյանքում կարար ստիպեր օրալ կամ անալ սեքս անել՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանում երեխան կվախենա այլևս կույս չլինելուց (չնայած էլի՝ դեռահասի դեպքում շատ չես կարա ասես, կարար նաև ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանի ինադու աներ): Հետո էլ էդ տղան կգնար ու շատ գեշ բառերով շուխուռ կաներ էդ աղջկա մասին: Ու գնաաաաց:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Բեռլինին, ապա ընդեղ լիքը հարբած մարդիկ կան: Դրանից ոչ ավելի

Հետաքրքիր է։ Անձամբ ես Բեռլինում մի գիշեր եմ եղել, և այն ինձ բավական стрёмный թվաց (այդ բառի հայերեն անալոգը չգիտեմ)։ Բայց սա, իրոք, թեմայի հետ արդեն անմիջական կապ չունի։[/QUOTE]

----------


## keyboard

> Դե ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում դա կարար ուրիշ կերպարանք ստանար, բայց մեկ ա խաբողը Հայաստանում էլ ձևը կգտներ: Օրինակ իրական կյանքում կարար ստիպեր օրալ կամ անալ սեքս անել՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանում երեխան կվախենա այլևս կույս չլինելուց (չնայած էլի՝ դեռահասի դեպքում շատ չես կարա ասես, կարար նաև ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանի ինադու աներ): Հետո էլ էդ տղան կգնար ու շատ գեշ բառերով շուխուռ կաներ էդ աղջկա մասին: Ու գնաաաաց:



Բյուր ջան, մի քանի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ հա՞

1. ինչ կրիտերիաներով ա ընտրվում "զոհը"
2. ինչի ա "զոհը" անում էն, ինչը որ վստահ ա, որ ագելված ա
3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:

Դու քո պատասխաններն  ասա, ես էլ իմը կասեմ լա՞վ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ջան, մի քանի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ հա՞
> 
> 1. ինչ կրիտերիաներով ա ընտրվում "զոհը"
> 2. ինչի ա "զոհը" անում էն, ինչը որ վստահ ա, որ ագելված ա
> 3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:
> 
> Դու քո պատասխաններն  ասա, ես էլ իմը կասեմ լա՞վ:


1. էն որ մեռնում ա մի բանի պատճառով…
2. էս դեպքում երեխային կերակրելու համար նախատեսված` կնոջ օրգանները ցուցադրելը արգիլված չի, ուղղակի սխալ ա…
3. մուսուլմանական երկրներից մենք շատ բաներ չենք լսում, չի նշանակում որ չի լինում… նշանակում ա որ չեն խոսում… տաբու ա… կարաս գնաս Պարսկաստանում կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրում ապրես եթե տենց լավ ա…

----------


## Շինարար

> 3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ուղղակի չենք իմանում: Եթե վիրտուալից դուրս գանք, նույն Հայաստանում՝ գավառական էն քաղաքում, որում ապրում եմ ես, նման բաներ լինում են, ճիշտ չի, որ ես հիմա ինչ-որ մեկի անձնական կյանքը պատմեմ, բայց բոլորովին վերջերս Ամանդայի պատմության շատ նման մի պատմության մասին իմացել եմ՝ որոշ տարբերությամբ. աղջիկն արդեն չափահաս էր, շփումը վիրտուալ չէր, այլ անմիջական, ինքնասպանության փորձը մահով չավարտվեց: Ուղղակի էդ մասին իմացավ մարդկանց շատ նեղ շրջանակ: Իսկ ինչքա՞ն դեպքեր են լինում, որոնց մասին չենք իմանում: Ինչքան ինքնասպանության փորձեր են տանը կանխվում, ու հիմա ինչքան շատ են երիտասարդ մարդիկ, թվում է՝ ոչ մի դարդ չունեցող, ինքնասպանություն գործում, ու բոլորիս մոտ էլ երևի հարց ա առաջանում՝ ինչո՞ւ: Ի՞նչ գիտենք մենք՝ ինչ ա կատարվում Պարսկաստանում կամ մուսուլմանական այլ երկրներում: Ամանդայի պատմությունը վիրտուալում էր, լայն արձագանք ստացավ, իրականում Ամանդայի գործած "մեղքը" շատ ավելի փոքր էր, քան հարյուրավոր էն դեպքերում, որոնք մեր շուրջը կատարվում են, ոչ մեկս չենք իմանում: Քննարկմանն ահագին ժամանակ չեմ մասնակցել, կարո՞ղ ա կոնտեքստից դուրս էր ասածս, եթե տենց ա, կներեք:

----------

CactuSoul (03.11.2012), Chuk (02.11.2012), erexa (02.11.2012), Freeman (02.11.2012), ivy (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դե ասում եմ՝ Հայաստանում դա կարար ուրիշ կերպարանք ստանար, բայց մեկ ա խաբողը Հայաստանում էլ ձևը կգտներ: Օրինակ իրական կյանքում կարար ստիպեր օրալ կամ անալ սեքս անել՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանում երեխան կվախենա այլևս կույս չլինելուց (չնայած էլի՝ դեռահասի դեպքում շատ չես կարա ասես, կարար նաև ավանդապաշտ Հայաստանի ինադու աներ): Հետո էլ էդ տղան կգնար ու շատ գեշ բառերով շուխուռ կաներ էդ աղջկա մասին: Ու գնաաաաց:


Չէ, համաձայն չեմ։ Ավանդապաշտ հասարակությունում տենց հեշտ չես կարա աղջկան որևէ տիպի սեքսի դրդես, նույն վախի պատճառով։ Բացի դրանից դրդողն էլ, իր հերթին, կվախենա, որ աղջկա հերն ու ախպերները իրեն գետնի տակից էլ կտգնեն ու վրեժխնդիր կլինեն։

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Ըստ քեզ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր?


*Չամիչ* ջան, ո՞ր մարդը։ 
Երկրագնդի վրա ապրում է մոտ յոթ միլիարդ մարդ։ 
Հավանաբար մեկը կարծում է, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, մեկը կա շարժվում է «Կտոր մը երկնքի» մեջ ասվածի պես համայնքի նորմերով, մեկը կա կրոնական նորմերն ա ընդունում, մեկը կա այլ մարդկանցը և այլն և այլն։ Այսինքն որքանով ես եմ տեսնում ու հասկանում մարդկությունը այս հարցում չունի միանշանակ մոտեցում։




> չպետք է գոյություն ունենան բոլորի կողմից ընդունված բարոյական չափանիշներ?


Ինչո՞ւ է պետք և ո՞ւմ է պետք։




> Jarre ջան, քո ասելուց սենց ա ստացվում, ասենք, եթե դու ունենաս աղջիկ երեխա պիտի թողնես, որ ինքը մեծանա ինքնուրույն որոշի թե ում առաջ, որ տարիքում, երբ կրծքերը բացի կամ չբացի? Այսինքն էտ հարցում դու նրան ոչինչ չունես տալու? նկատի ունեմ, որոշակի բարոյական նորմեր չունես փոխանցելու?


Մենք դեռ երեխա չունենք և ես քեզ չեմ կարող ասել, թե ունենալուց հետո մենք իրեն ինչպես կդաստիարակենք, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմիկվա մեր տեսակետը այն է, որ այո՛, պետք է երեխային մեծացնել ապահով միջավայրում և այնպես, որ ինքը սովորի որոշումներ կայացնել՝ ելնելով իր շրջակա միջավայրից, արժեքներից, կյանքի նպատակներից և այլն, այլ ոչ թե տալ ԱՅԼ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ լուծումների հանրագիտարան։

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, մի քանի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ հա՞
> 
> 1. ինչ կրիտերիաներով ա ընտրվում "զոհը"
> 2. ինչի ա "զոհը" անում էն, ինչը որ վստահ ա, որ ագելված ա
> 3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:
> 
> Դու քո պատասխաններն  ասա, ես էլ իմը կասեմ լա՞վ:


1. Ցանկալի ա դեռահաս, իրանց վստահությունը հեշտ ա շահելը: Մի քանի էջ առաջ գրեցի իմ պատմությունը: Հիմա սպանեն, նենց մարդու տանը չեմ մնա, որին մենակ վիրտուալից եմ ճանաչում, բայց ավելի ջահել ժամանակ արել եմ, որովհետև ուղղակի միամիտ էի (ու բախտս բերեց, որ նորմալ մարդու հետ գործ ունեի)
2. Բայց զոհն անու՞մ ա նենց բան, որ վստահ ա՝ արգելված ա: Ո՞վ ա արգելել skype-ով ծիծիկ ցույց տալը: Դա ընդամենը անհեռատեսություն, միամտություն ա, ոչ թե մահացու մեղք
3. Որովհետև մեզ չեն հասնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում լսում ենք: Հիմա շատ աղոտ եմ հիշում, մի քանի էդպիսի պատմություններ լսել եմ: Հեսա փորփրեմ, գտնեմ, դնեմ:




> Չէ, համաձայն չեմ։ Ավանդապաշտ հասարակությունում տենց հեշտ չես կարա աղջկան որևէ տիպի սեքսի դրդես, նույն վախի պատճառով։ Բացի դրանից դրդողն էլ, իր հերթին, կվախենա, որ աղջկա հերն ու ախպերները իրեն գետնի տակից էլ կտգնեն ու վրեժխնդիր կլինեն։


Ինձ ծանոթ տղաներից մեկը մի լավ խոսք ունի: Ասում ա՝ չտվող աղջիկ չկա, կա վատ համոզող: 

Չեմ ուզում ինձ ծանոթ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքերից օրինակներ բերեմ, բայց հավատա՝ լինում ա համոզել, հենց թեկուզ «ոչ ոք չի իմանա» խոստումով, որին դեռահասը կհավատա, երեսուն տարեկան կինը՝ չէ:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, համաձայն չեմ։ Ավանդապաշտ հասարակությունում տենց հեշտ չես կարա աղջկան որևէ տիպի սեքսի դրդես, նույն վախի պատճառով։ Բացի դրանից դրդողն էլ, իր հերթին, կվախենա, որ աղջկա հերն ու ախպերները իրեն գետնի տակից էլ կտգնեն ու վրեժխնդիր կլինեն։


Էդ դեպքում էլ գտնում են էնպիսի աղջիկների, որոնք հեր ու ախպեր չունեն, կամ գետնի տակից գտնող հեր ու ախպեր չունեն: Իսկ հասարակությունից վախը ինչքան շատ, էնքան հեշտ շանտաժի համար, որովհետև պահի տակ թուլություն դրսևորելու ժամանակ հասարակությունից վախը չի խանգարում, դրա համար էլ դա պահի տակ դրսևորվող թուլություն ա, բայց այ հետո էդ վախը կարա շատ մեծ դեր ունենա: Իհարկե ոչ միշտ, բայց իմ ասածն էլ ա չէ՞ տարբերակ:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըհը, էս էլ ինքնասպանություն մուսուլմանական աշխարհի հիվանդ վերաբերմունքի արդյունքում: Բա ստեղ ո՞վ էր մեղավոր: Կարո՞ղ ա ասեք աղջիկը, որ իրեն բռնաբարել են, որովհետև չադրայով ա էղել:

----------

Claudia Mori (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), VisTolog (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինձ ծանոթ տղաներից մեկը մի լավ խոսք ունի: Ասում ա՝ չտվող աղջիկ չկա, կա վատ համոզող: 
> 
> Չեմ ուզում ինձ ծանոթ մարդկանց անձնական կյանքերից օրինակներ բերեմ, բայց հավատա՝ լինում ա համոզել, հենց թեկուզ «ոչ ոք չի իմանա» խոստումով, որին դեռահասը կհավատա, երեսուն տարեկան կինը՝ չէ:


Պետք չի օրինակներ բերել, առավել ևս, որ Հայաստանը մի քիչ հեռացել է և շարունակում է հեռանալ ավանդապաշտությունից։
Բանն այն է, որ նույնիսկ եթե ծանոթներիցդ մեկի լավ խոսքով առանջորդվենք, ապա ինչքան դժվար է համոզելը, այնքան ավելի քիչ են "լավ համոզողները", հետևաբար ավելի քիչ կլինեն նաև Ամանդայի դեպքի նման տրագիկ դեպքերը։

----------


## keyboard

> Բյուր ջան, մի քանի բան էլ ես հարցնեմ հա՞
> 
> 1. ինչ կրիտերիաներով ա ընտրվում "զոհը"
> 2. ինչի ա "զոհը" անում էն, ինչը որ վստահ ա, որ ագելված ա
> 3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:
> 
> Դու քո պատասխաններն  ասա, ես էլ իմը կասեմ լա՞վ:



1. Բյուր ջան, ես չեմ կարծում, որ փողոցով քայլող կամ ֆեյսբուքում ծառի տակ կանգնած նկարված աղջիկը կարա զոհ դառնա, բայց ասենք երեխային կերակրելու համար նախատեսված օրգանները շքեզագույն դեկոլտեյով ու արտահայտիչ շպարով աղջիկը, էս դեպքում գրեմ մարդամեկը մեջ չընկնի ասի էլի, աղջիկը կարա տենց բան անի, դեռահասը` պոտենցյալ զոհա:
Չէս կարող ժխտես, որ հավանականությունը, որ ասենք իմ նկարագրած երկու արտաքին ունեցող աղջիկների կրկնում եմ դեռահասների ընտրության հարցում դա որոշիչ դեր չի խաղա:
2.Բյուր ջան, դժվարա համոզել մի բանը մի մարդու, դեռահաս էե չդեռահաս, ինչը ինքը գիտի, որ սխալա ու առավելևս դրանից վախումա, բայց եթե մարդը ենթագիտակցորեն պատրաստա դրան, իրան համոզելը մեկից մեկա.
3. Ես մուսուլմանական երկրները բերեցի էն նպատակով, որ թեկուզ հենց կոծկելով, թեկուզ և սխալ տրամաբանությամբ, բայց իրանք պայքարում են դրա դեմ, իսկ մենք ինչ ենք անում, ասում ենք, որ երեխային կերակրելլու համար նախատեսված օրգանների ցուցադրումը նորմալա:

Հ.Գ. կարողա՞ ցանկացողներ լինեն, սկայպս ՊՄ կանեմ, ասեմ էլի թարս չհասկանան, ցանկացողներ ցուցադրող նկատի ունեմ  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Ըհը, էս էլ ինքնասպանություն մուսուլմանական աշխարհի հիվանդ վերաբերմունքի արդյունքում: Բա ստեղ ո՞վ էր մեղավոր: Կարո՞ղ ա ասեք աղջիկը, որ իրեն բռնաբարել են, որովհետև չադրայով ա էղել:


Բյուր ջան, էս լրիվ ուրիշ դեպքա, որ չի առնչվում մեր թեմային, ասեմ ինչի, ոչտև մենք չենք քննարկում բռնաբարություն:
Մենք քննարկում ենք դեպք, որ ինքնասպան լինողի սխալի գործոնը կա ինքնասպանության մեջ, քո բերած օրինակում, ինքնասպան եղած աղջնակի մողքի գործոնը չեմ տեսնում, քո բերած օրինակում պետք է դատավորին դատավորել

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմիջայլոց միայն նկարներով չի որ կարելի է մարդուն շանտաժ անել ու հասցնել ինքնասպանության ու Ամանդայի դեպքը ոչ այնքան նրա մերկ նկարներին է բերաբերվում այլ նրան որ հանցագործը գտնելով իր "զոհի" թույլ կողմը սկսում է օգտագործել այն… օրինակ Աժելա սարգսյանի դեպքում այդ նկարները շատ ավվելի ամոթալի էին, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի ուրիշ ազդեցություն ունեցավ հասարակության ու անժելայի վրա քան Ամանդայի դեպքն էր…

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ու մարդ էլ կա որ իր սեփական կարծիքը վաղուց կորցրել ա ու այն համադրում  ա ֆորումի երդվյալ շնորհակալչիկների հաճոյության հետ:


ու




> Գրառմանը 2 հոգի շնորհակալություն են հայտնել.


 :LOL: 

Ժող. արդեն թեմայից շեղվաք, հասաք Երուսաղեմ: 

հ.գ. զահլես գնած էս շիլաշփոթից: Կարճ կապենք. ունենք՝ 
ա. հիմար, միամիտ, մի փոքր էլ յանը տարած դեռահաս /չնայած էս արդեն էլ չունենք/
բ.  իրենց պարտականություններում ձախողված ծնողներ
գ. տականք այլասերված սրիկա
դ. ու էս սաղ պատմությունում իրավական հանցաքործություն է գործել միայն գ.-ն 

հիմա ո՞ր կետի շուրջ է վեճը  :Think:

----------

Claudia Mori (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012), Վիշապ (03.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> 1. ինչ կրիտերիաներով ա ընտրվում "զոհը"
> 2. ինչի ա "զոհը" անում էն, ինչը որ վստահ ա, որ ագելված ա
> 3,ինչու ասենք Պարսկաստանից կամ այլ մուսուլմանական երկրից նման բաներ չենք լսում:


կարլի ա՞ ես է ասեմ   :Smile: 
1. զոհը ընհտրվում ա հիմանակում  ընդանուրից քիչ կամ շատ  տարբերվող ու ամենակարևորը շատ զգայուն հոգի ունեցողը, ով իրականում կարող ա ազդվի անգամ փոքր դոզայով սադիզմից ու ձեռառնոցիից:
2. Զոհի որոշ ժամանակ հետո ամբողջությամբ սկսում ա գտվել "սադիստի" տրամադրության տակ, ու սադիրստ/սադիստները /պայմանականորեն ասած / դրդում են "զոհին" ամեն հենց "անօրինական"
, կամ հետագա ձեռ առնելու համար ավելի հարմար բաներ: զոհը արդեն "գետին է ընկած" ու արնաքամ է լինում... հիմնականում արդեն մտածում է քիչ ցավ ստանալու մասին:
3. քո ասած երկրներում համոզված եմ որ ավելի շատ է արվում, ոնց որ Հայաստանում, քանի որ դրանք ծածկվում են հիմնականում ծնողներից , եթե իհարկե բանը բանից շատ չի անցնում, որ երեխան իրան վնաս տա: կոնկրետ մի դեպք ես գիտեմ, որ եղեվ 2006-ին երբ 9 դասարանի տղան իրան հենց իր սեփական մեջ լուստրայից կախեց: բայց դրանից ոչ մի շուխուռ չեղավ: ոնց որ "երջանիկ" երկիր  սովետում:

4. երեխաները էտ սադիրզմը բերում են հենց իրանց ընտանիքներից, երբ իրանց, կամ իրենց ընտանիքի անդամին ըտենց  սադիստաբար են վերաբերվում: դա միշտ եղել ա, ու միշտ էլ կլինի:
5. մանկական սադիզմիը սարսափելի ա, իրա բռնության անսահմանության ձգտող աստիճանով:

----------


## Արէա

Տնաշեններ, մի բ. տղա էրեխին խաբել, վստահությունը շահել ա, լիքը ուրիշ բ. տղեք էլ կողից-կշտից առիթավորվել վրա են տվել խեղճ էրեխուն, դրել բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության մասին ճառեր եք կարդում  :Sad: 

Դեռահասների մեծ մասը իրիկունները թաքուն վիրտ ա անում, ես էլ եմ արել, ինչ մի զարմացել եք՝ վայ, վայ, վայ անբարոյական, անբարոյական, թու քո նամուսին:
 Անբարոյական լիներ թաքուն, սկայպով անծանոթ մարդու հետ չէր շփվի, հասակակիցների հետ դիսկոներում ու աստված գիտի որտեղ ամեն ձևի կայֆավատ կլիներ, ու թքած կունենար որ իր մերկ նկարները շատերն են տեսել:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2012), Claudia Mori (02.11.2012), erexa (02.11.2012), Freeman (02.11.2012), ivy (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Lem (02.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Moonwalker (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Ripsim (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Smokie (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), VisTolog (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014), Վիշապ (03.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ցավալի է, որ նման ողբերգության դեպքում մարդիկ էստեղ կարող են ասել, որ ցավակցական կարծիքները կեղծ են ու առաջնորդված  շնորհակալություն ստանալու մղումով...
Էլ ընդհանրապես հումանիզմ չի մնացե՞լ: Եթե ձեզ համար էդ աղջիկը ինչ-որ կեղտոտ երևույթ է, որը արժանի էր նրան ինչ-որ եղավ իր հետ, ապա մնացեք էդ կարծիքին, բայց ուրիշների  տեսակետը գոնե կեղծ մի համարեք:

Մեջբերում եմ էստեղ մի այլ հոդված՝ լրիվ այլ դեպքի հետ կապված: Եթե մոդերատորներն ուզենան, թող առանձանցնեն թեմայից:
Դեմքը կատարվել է Հայաստանում: Դեռահաս աղջիկը դարձել է բռնության զոհ սեփական տանը, ու ամենացավալին այն է, որ ամբողջ (Չամիչներով լի) հասարակությունը դուրս է եկել նրա դեմ: Մեծ ու փոքր: 

Էս է մեր «բարոյական» հասարակությունը: Զոհը մեղավորն է: Ընկել է, էնքան խփենք, մինչև վերջը տանք: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչով է ավարտվել պատմությունը: Ցավով եմ ասում, բայց եթե էս աղջիկն էլ ինքնասպանություն գործեր, զարմանալի չէր լինի... 




> *Տասնչորսամյա երեխան շարունակում է բռնության ենթարկվել, այս անգամ արդեն` հոգեբանական*
> 
> Հնարավոր է, որ շատերն ինձ մեղադրեն լրագրողական էթիկայի խախտման համար այն առումով, որ ստիպված եմ սեռական բռնության ենթարկված մի աղջնակի ու նրա ընտանիքի մասին պատմող հոդվածիս մեջ ոչ միայն անուններ նշել, այլև տեղադրել մոր լուսանկարը: Չէի խուսափի նաև Աշխենի` ողբերգություն ապրող աղջկա նկարը ներկայացնել, եթե նա, չկարողանալով հանգիստ գտնել մոր ու անչափահաս քրոջ կողքին, հարկադրված չլիներ հոգեբուժարան գնալու:
> 
> … Օրեր հետո կլրանա մեկ տարին, ինչ համապետական մամուլում հրատարակվեց տեղեկություն այն մասին, որ տասներեքամյա աղջիկը սեռական բռնության է ենթարկվել հոր կողմից: Եվ մինչ աղջիկը Երևանում  հղիությունն ընդհատելուց հետո հոգեբանական վերականգնողական աջակցություն էր ստանում բարեգործական մի կազմակերպության ճգնաժամային կենտրոնում, նրա ծննդավայր Գորիսում, երեխայի ընտանիքի դեմ իսկական «արշավանք» սկսվեց:
> 
> Առաջին բարիկադները կառուցեցին մի քանի վայ հարևաններ, ովքեր, իբր թե ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպելով, դիմում ներկայացրին Գորիսի ոստիկանությանը` ընտանիքին թաղամասից վտարելու համար, նախապես համոզելով նաև վարձակալին, որի հարկի տակ վարձակալությամբ ապրում էր ընտանիքը, որպեսզի պահանջի ազատել բնակարանը:
> 
> Մի քանի շաբաթ շարունակ տուժած ընտանիքն ապրում էր սպառնալիքների, հալածանքների մեջ, մինչև կարողացավ նոր բնակարան գտնել: Այդ ընթացքում կարճվեց նաև անչափահաս աղջկա դեմ սեռական բռնություն կատարելու համար հարուցված քրեական գործն այն հիմքով, որ նոր փորձաքննություններ են անցկացվում և իբր դրանք շարունակվում են նաև այսօր, և տուժողի մոր` Վարդուշի խոսքով` իրեն ասել են, թե փորձաքննության նմուշներն ուղարկվել են…Մոսկվա:
> ...


Աղբյուրը

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Moonwalker (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Lion

Որպես բավականին ստաժով ֆորումցի` առաջարկում եմ բոլորին մտածել այս մասին -


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Просто я уже давно обнаружил закономерность: участвуя в продолжительных дискуссиях, собеседники со временем *устают от полемики,* распаляются и перестают сдерживаться, начиная оскорблять собеседника, что вызывает ответную реакцию. В итоге всё зачастую заканчивается конфликтом.

*LEGIONER*

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Խոսքս ցավակցողների մասին չի. ցինիկության ու մառազմի մասին ա։Խոսքը նրանց մասին ա ովքեր դիտմամբ չեն ուզում ճիշտ հասկանալ ասածը...Ում. ում բայց քեզ հաստատ չէր վերաբերվում. Ում վերաբերվում էր. ինքը արդեն ելույթ ունեցել ա։


Ես թեման սկզբից կարդացել եմ, բայց տենց էլ հստակ պատկերացում չեմ կազմել թե վերջապես ինչ տեսակետ ունեք բանավեճի մյուս կողմը ներկայացնողներդ: 
Ընգեր, էրեխա են սպանել, կայֆավատ են էղել, ստորացրել են, հայհոյել են, արհամարել են, ոչնչացրել են ընգեր: Ի՞նչ եք խոսում, ի՞նչ շոր, ի՞նչ հագուկապ, ի՞նչ կուրծք բացել, ի՞նչ ա ձեր ասածը: Մի հստակ, երկու տողով կասե՞ս վերջապես հասկանամ տեսակետդ:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2012), Freeman (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Moonwalker (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), մարդագայլուկ (30.04.2014)

----------


## Նետ

> Ես թեման սկզբից կարդացել եմ, բայց տենց էլ հստակ պատկերացում չեմ կազմել թե վերջապես ինչ տեսակետ ունեք բանավեճի մյուս կողմը ներկայացնողներդ: 
> Ընգեր, էրեխա են սպանել, կայֆավատ են էղել, ստորացրել են, հայհոյել են, արհամարել են, ոչնչացրել են ընգեր: Ի՞նչ եք խոսում, ի՞նչ շոր, ի՞նչ հագուկապ, ի՞նչ կուրծք բացել, ի՞նչ ա ձեր ասածը: Մի հստակ, երկու տողով կասե՞ս վերջապես հասկանամ տեսակետդ:


Արէա Ովքեր որ հասցրել են աղջկան ինքնասպանության բազմակի. անհամեմատելի  ստոր են. Բայց ես նրանց չէ որ անդրադառնում եմ։ ես կոնկրետ ինքնասպանություն կոչվող երևույթը չեմ արդարացնում. Պարզ է որ ինքնասպանությունը կոնկրետ գործողություն է ու ունի իր կոնկրետ կրողը։ Ու այս դեպքում  այն վերափերվում է ցանկացած դրա կրողին։ Նույն Ամանդայի պարագայում մեկ ուրիշը կարող էր ինքնասպան չլինել. ու  այլ լուծում գտնել։  ես դա եմ ասում. Ինքնասպանություն գործելով  Աղջիկը միայն ավելի տարածեց իր  արարքը. ոչինչ չշահեց բացի կորցնելուց։

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա Ովքեր որ հասցրել են աղջկան ինքնասպանության բազմակի. անհամեմատելի  ստոր են. Բայց ես նրանց չէ որ անդրադառնում եմ։ ես կոնկրետ ինքնասպանություն կոչվող երևույթը չեմ արդարացնում. Պարզ է որ ինքնասպանությունը կոնկրետ գործողություն է ու ունի իր կոնկրետ կրողը։ Ու այս դեպքում  այն վերափերվում է ցանկացած դրա կրողին։ Նույն Ամանդայի պարագայում մեկ ուրիշը կարող էր ինքնասպան չլինել. ու  այլ լուծում գտնել։  ես դա եմ ասում. Ինքնասպանություն գործելով  Աղջիկը միայն ավելի տարածեց իր  արարքը. ոչինչ չշահեց բացի կորցնելուց։


Մեկ ուրիշը կարող էր հաճույք ստանալ ստեղծված իրավիճակից, հարցը մեկ ուրիշի հնարավոր պահվածքը չէ: 

Աղջկան նեղացրել են, ստորացրել են, թույլ ա, երեխա ա, չի կարողացել դիմանալ, ուժերը չի հերիքել, ախր ո՞նց կարելի է էդ էրեխուն ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրել: Ասում ես արարքն ավելի է տարածել: 15 տարեկան աղջիկը բեթմենը չի, նա թքած ունի թե ինքնասպանների թիվը կշատանա թե կնվազի իր արարքի հետևանքով, նրան աշխարհում ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում բացի նրանից որ իր կյանքն այլևս դժոխք է ու ապրել այլևս հնարավոր չէ: Չե՞ք պատկերացնում  :Sad:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ՇԱՆՏԱժ - փոքր ժամանակ ենթարկվել եմ սրան , շատ ծանր էր  :Sad: : Քույրիկս ինձ ենթարկում էր շանտաժի , խաղալու ժամանակ մի վազա էի կոտրել ու վախենում էի մամաին ասել , 2-ով թաքցրեցինք :  Դե ինքն էլ ամեն անգամ պահը բաց չէր թողնում , որ կասի դրա մասին : Տնեցիները իրեն ուղարկում էին ջուր բերելու , միանգամից ինձ էր նայում ՝ ես գիտեի , որ ինքս պիտի բերեմ , խանութ էին ուղղարկում , էլի ես պետք է գնայի ու այդպես շարունակ : Ամեն գիշեր լաց էի լինում , բայց վախենում էի մամաին ասել : Մտածում էի երևի կպատժի : Դմբո էի էլի :LOL: : Մի անգամ էլ տեղ պետք է գնայինք ու քույրիկս ասեց , որ ինքն է գնալու,  իսկ ես ոչ ու իմ շորիկն է հագնելու , չդիմացա էլ մի լավ դնգստեցի , հետո գնացի ու մամաին պատմեցի : Վերջում էլ ասեցի - Ջարդել եմ , լավ եմ արել  :Angry2: : Մաման քուրիկի վրա մի լավ ջղայնացավ , ինձ էլ գրկեց ասեց , որ հանկարծ չնեղվեմ: Ասածս ինր ա , 2 ամիս սթրես էի տանում :ՇԱՆՏԱժԻՑ վատ բան չկա , էլ ուր մնաց էս հարցում ու թող սատկի էդ անասունը , որ էդ աղջկան էտպիսի քայլի ա դրդել  :Angry2:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես թեման սկզբից կարդացել եմ, բայց տենց էլ հստակ պատկերացում չեմ կազմել թե վերջապես ինչ տեսակետ ունեք բանավեճի մյուս կողմը ներկայացնողներդ:


Իսկ բանավեճն ինչու՞մ է կայանում: Կարո՞ղ ես կոնկրետ հարցադրում անել, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչ նկատի ունես, որոնք են կողմերը և ինչ են ասում: Սա ձևի համար չեմ ասում, վերջին գրառումներից ելնելով ես լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, թե որոշ մարդկիկ այս թեմայում ինչ են ուզում ասել:

----------

CactuSoul (03.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ բանավեճն ինչու՞մ է կայանում: Կարո՞ղ ես կոնկրետ հարցադրում անել, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչ նկատի ունես, որոնք են կողմերը և ինչ են ասում: Սա ձևի համար չեմ ասում, վերջին գրառումներից ելնելով ես լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, թե որոշ մարդկիկ այս թեմայում ինչ են ուզում ասել:


Սկզբում մի քանի հոգի մեղադրում էին աղջկան, մեկը հագուկապի, մեկը պահվածքի, մեկը ինքնասպանության համար, հետո քիչ քիչ ամեն ինչ խառնվեց իրար, հիմա էլ պարզ չի ով ինչ ա ասում: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ աղջկան մեղադրողները վերջապես ի՞նչ են ուզում ասել, ինչի են էդ էրեխուն մեղադրում, ինչ ա արել աղջիկը, ինչ աններելի մեղք ա գործել:

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, ո՞ր մարդը։ 
> Երկրագնդի վրա ապրում է մոտ յոթ միլիարդ մարդ։ 
> Հավանաբար մեկը կարծում է, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր համար սահմանում բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, մեկը կա շարժվում է «Կտոր մը երկնքի» մեջ ասվածի պես համայնքի նորմերով, մեկը կա կրոնական նորմերն ա ընդունում, մեկը կա այլ մարդկանցը և այլն և այլն։ Այսինքն որքանով ես եմ տեսնում ու հասկանում մարդկությունը այս հարցում չունի միանշանակ մոտեցում։


Ինձ քո մոտեցումն ա հետաքրքրում, ես քեզ հարց եմ տալիս դու հարցի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող պատասխան ես տալիս, ավելի շուտ խուսափում ես պատասխանից, ես գիտեմ որ երկրագնդի վրա 7 միլիարդ մարդ ա ապրում, դրա մասին եմ հարցնում?  ես ունեմ կոնկրետ մոտեցում համաձայն որի` պետք է գոյություն ունենան մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, արժեհամակարգ, երեխաներին պետք է փոքրուց այդ արժեհամակարգով մեծացնել: Բնականաբար դու ինքդ պիտի կրողը լինես էտ արժեհամակարգի, երեխան ինչ տեսնում այն էլ սովորում է:







> Մենք դեռ երեխա չունենք և ես քեզ չեմ կարող ասել, թե ունենալուց հետո մենք իրեն ինչպես կդաստիարակենք, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմիկվա մեր տեսակետը այն է, որ այո՛, պետք է երեխային մեծացնել ապահով միջավայրում և այնպես, որ ինքը սովորի որոշումներ կայացնել՝ ելնելով իր շրջակա միջավայրից, արժեքներից, կյանքի նպատակներից և այլն, այլ ոչ թե տալ ԱՅԼ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ լուծումների հանրագիտարան։


Ախր բան չես ասում է, ինչ ա նշանակում պետք է մեծացնել ապահով միջավայրում? Ես քեզ կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս, դու կոնկրետ ունես որեւէ արժեհամակարգ? քեզ համարում ես ինչ որ արժեհամակարգի կրող?
*Սովորի որոշումներ կայացնել ելնելով իր շրջակա միջավայրից*? Այսինքն? ելնեոլով  այն հանգամանքից թե ինչ միջավայրում ա ապրում սահուն անցում կատարի մի արժեհամակարգից դեպի մյուսը ? 

Դու զգում ես, որ քո գրածից մոտավարապես հետեւյալն ա ստացվում?, այսինքն քո երեխայի արժեհամակարգը շրջակա միջավայրն ա ձեւավորելու??

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, նախ պետք ա իմանամ՝ ինչ ա, նոր որոշեմ՝ առաջարկեմ, թե չէ


Բան չասեցի Շինարար ջան, միշտ ավելի լավ ա փորձ ունեցող մարդուց իմանալ, քո հարցը լրիվ նորմալ էր

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չամիչ ջան, նախ պետք ա իմանամ՝ ինչ ա, նոր որոշեմ՝ առաջարկեմ, թե չէ
> 
> Արդեն իմացա, էլ չեմ առաջարկի հաստատ  Էս ակումբից ինչ ասես չսովորեցի, էլ բդսմ, էլ վիրտ: Եվ դեռ որքան բան կա սովորելու:


Շին ախպեր, հապա լուսավորիր մթացյալիս, *բդսմ*-ն ի՞նչ ա:
Վիրտը գիտեմ, պետք չի բացատրել, աղջիկ ժամանակներս նույնիսկ արել եմ: Է՜հ..

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ախպեր, հապա լուսավորիր մթացյալիս, *բդսմ*-ն ի՞նչ ա:
> Վիրտը գիտեմ, պետք չի բացատրել, աղջիկ ժամանակներս նույնիսկ արել եմ: Է՜հ..


Շատ զզվելի բան ա, այսինքն` իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա էլի: Ինտերնետում էն վաղտ որ պոիսկ տվեցի, մի հատ աղջիկ էր կաշվի շորերով կատվի նման դարձրած, մի խոսքով, եսիմ, հետաքրքիր խաղ չի :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Գալաթեա (02.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> ու
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ժող. արդեն թեմայից շեղվաք, հասաք Երուսաղեմ: 
> 
> հ.գ. զահլես գնած էս շիլաշփոթից: Կարճ կապենք. ունենք՝ 
> ...


ե. կետի շուրջն ա վաեճը  :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Շին ախպեր, հապա լուսավորիր մթացյալիս, *բդսմ*-ն ի՞նչ ա:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Գալաթեա (02.11.2012), Շինարար (02.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM


Շատ ստրատեգիական քայլ էր էս պոստը  :Wink: 
Հալալա քեզ Չուկ, լուրջ եմ ասում, երանի ես քո համբերության 10 տոկոսն ունենաի  :Blush:

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ քո մոտեցումն ա հետաքրքրում, ես քեզ հարց եմ տալիս դու հարցի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող պատասխան ես տալիս, ավելի շուտ խուսափում ես պատասխանից,ես գիտեմ որ երկրագնդի վրա 7 միլիարդ մարդ ա ապրում, դրա մասին եմ հարցնում?  ես ունեմ կոնկրետ մոտեցում համաձայն որի` պետք է գոյություն ունենան մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, արժեհամակարգ, երեխաներին պետք է փոքրուց այդ արժեհամակարգով մեծացնել: Բնականաբար դու ինքդ պիտի կրողը լինես էտ արժեհամակարգի, երեխան ինչ տեսնում այն էլ սովորում է:


Չամիչ, անկեղծ ասած չէի ցանկանում անդրադառնալ «խուսափում ես պատասխանից» եզրակացությանդ, քանի որ թեմայի հետ կապ չունի և ես էլ ցանկություն չունեմ երկար-բարակ բացատրել կամ «արդարանալ», բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, կասե՞ս մարդկանց մասին ակնթարթորեն նման եզրակացություններ կայացնելու քո գաղտնիքը։

Հիմա բուն հարցիդ պատասխանը։ Նման հարցերում ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է «բնական ընտրության» սկզբունքներից մեկը, որը ես հասկանում եմ նման կերպ՝ ամեն բան պետք է արվի կյանքը, կյանքի շղթան շարունակելու և պահպանելու համար։ Ես սրա կողմնակիցն եմ։ Վերապրում է ուժեղագույնը։ Մարդու՝ ինքն իրեն բոլոր առումներով պաշտպանելու և կյանքը շարունակելու սկզբունքը պետք է արտացոլվի առօրեական բոլոր ոլորտներում։ Եվ սրա մեջ մտնում է նաև այն, որ յուրաքանչյուրը գիտակցի, որ կյանք է և հետևաբար արժեք է նաև դիմացի էակը։ Ես սրա կողմնակիցն եմ։

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ արիստոտելյան երկարժեք (կյանքը երկու մասի բաժանող՝ սև-ապիտակ; ճիշտ-սխալ; բարի-չար; բարոյական-անբարոյական; գեղեցիկ-գեշ և ալն) մոդելին (ինչ որ մի բանը Է-է կամ ՉԷ), որին ինձ ռեալում և վիրտուալում հանդիպած մարդկանց մեծ մասը, գիտակցելով դա թե ոչ, ենթարկվում է և առաջնորդվում է այդ արժեքներով։ Ես ինքս էլ երկար տարիներ փորձել եմ այդ մոդելը։

Իսկ ո՞րն է քո ասած «մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր»-ը։ Եթե ուշադիր կարդաս միայն այս թեմայի գրառումները, ապա հավանաբար կնկատես, որ տարբեր ակումբցիներ կոպիտ ասած ապրում են տարբեր իրականություններում և տարբեր քո ասած «մեծամասնությունների» շրջապատում։ ԳՈՒՑԵ քո աշխարհում մեծամասնություն են մարդիկ ովքեր առանց մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունված նորմերի չեն կարա իրանք իրանց պաշտպանեն ու դիմացինին վնաս չտան, իսկ մեկ ուրիշ ակումբցի ապրում է այնպիսի իրականությունում և մեծամասնությունում, որտեղ հարկավոր չեն երրորդ անձի կողմից մեծամասնության համար ընդունված նորմեր։ Իսկ եթե ուզում ես որոշել, թե Հայաստանում իչնչ է մեծամասնություն, ապա հարկավոր է անցկացնել հարցում և ստանալ ստատիստիկ տվյալներ։

Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչպես և ինչով կառաջնորդվի։ Սա է իմ անձնական կարծիքը։
Ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե դու ապրեիր ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայում, ինքդ չէիր առաջնորդվի քո մեջբերած սկզբունքով՝



> մեծամասնության կողմից ընդունված բարոյահոգեբանական նորմեր, արժեհամակարգ, երեխաներին պետք է փոքրուց այդ արժեհամակարգով մեծացնել: Բնականաբար դու ինքդ պիտի կրողը լինես էտ արժեհամակարգի, երեխան ինչ տեսնում այն էլ սովորում է:


Հուսով եմ, որ կունենայիր մարդասիրական քո սկզբունքները և հրեաներին՝ մեծասանության պես չէիր համարի երրորդ սորտի մարդ։

Սակայն Ամանդայի հարցում, կոնկրետ բուլինգի թեման քննարկելիս ինձ համար մեղավորները հասարակությունն է և շանտաժ անողը։ Բաց թեմա մարդկանց վստահելու, ինտերնետի անվտանգության մասին և այնտեղ առաջարկի քննարկել թե ինչ պաշտպանողական մեխանիզմներ կարող էր կիրառել Ամանդան ինքն իրեն նման իրավիճակից պաշտպանելու համար։ Ես շատ մեծ հավանականություն եմ տեսնում, որ այնտեղ կլինեն գործնական և կոնստրուկտիվ առաջարկներ։




> Ախր բան չես ասում է, ինչ ա նշանակում պետք է մեծացնել ապահով միջավայրում? Ես քեզ կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս, դու կոնկրետ ունես որեւէ արժեհամակարգ? քեզ համարում ես ինչ որ արժեհամակարգի կրող?


Կարծում եմ, որ հարցիդ արդեն պատասխանել եմ։ Բայց եթե ձերդ գերազանցությունը ցանկանում է լսել առավել կոնկրետ պատասխան հարցերի պատասխաններից խուսափող ոմն մեկից, ապա խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում արժեհամակարգ ասելով։ Այն որ ես հոմո սափիենսին ընդունում եմ, որպես մարդ ու արժեք, երկրագունդը ընդունում եմ, որպես մարդկության «բնակարան» ու արժեք, որը պետք է պահպանել դա արդե՞ն արժեհամակարգ է։ Եթե այո՛ ապա հա, դա իմ կոնկրետ արժեհամակարգն ա։ Թե՞ արժեհամակարգ ասելով նկատի ունես օրենք թե որքան է տղամարդուն մազերի երկարության թույլատրելի չափը, աղջիկների յուբկաների չափը, ո՞ր սեռական հարաբերության ձևերն են բարոյական, որոնք անբարոյական և այլն։ Եթե սա նկատի ունես, ապա ոչ, ես չունեմ կոնկրետ արժեհամակարգ։




> *Սովորի որոշումներ կայացնել ելնելով իր շրջակա միջավայրից*? Այսինքն? ելնեոլով  այն հանգամանքից թե ինչ միջավայրում ա ապրում սահուն անցում կատարի մի արժեհամակարգից դեպի մյուսը ? 
> 
> Դու զգում ես, որ քո գրածից մոտավարապես հետեւյալն ա ստացվում?, այսինքն քո երեխայի արժեհամակարգը շրջակա միջավայրն ա ձեւավորելու??


Մենք չէինք քննարկում մի արժեհամակարգից մյուսին անցնելու պրոցեսը։ Եթե ցանկանում ես այդ հարցը քննարկել բաց թեմա և հնարավորության դեպքում ես նույնպես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքը։

Դու ապրում ես մի արժեհամակարգում, Ամանդան մի այլ։ Դու հաշվի ես առնում «քո իրականության» արժեհամակարգը ու դա կիրառում ես «Ամանդայի իրականության» արժեհամակարգի վրա։

Ախր ինչո՞ւ ես զարմանում, դու ինքդ ապրում ես հենց այս սկզբունքով։ Ինչո՞ւ չես ապրում իսլամական մեծամասնական սկզբունքներով։ Որովհետև չես ապրում այդ միջավայրում։ Քո միջավայրը այլ է։ Եվ հավանաբար հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ քո արժեհամակարգն էլ իսլամական չէ։ Եվ այո՛, նման դեպքերում հենց միջավայրն է թելադրում արժեքը ու մարդիկ էլ գլուխները կախ գրում են էտ թելադրությունը։

--------------------------------------

Իսկ հիմա թեմայի մասին։
Մարդուն հասցրել են ինքնասպանության։ Մի քանի գրառում վերևում *ivy*-ի տեղադրած դեպքը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ թե օվկիանոսից այն կողմ գտնվող Կանադայում կամ ամերիկաներում, այլ հենց Հայաստանում համարյա թե նույնանման կերպով մարդկանց հասցնում են Ամանդայի իրավիճակին նմանվող վիճակի։ Այս թեման այդ պրոցեսը աջակցողների խնդիրն է քննարկում։

Երեկ եղել է Ամանդան, այսօր կարող ես լինել դու, քո քույրը կամ երեխան։ Հասկացե՛ք, որ ինչքան էլ ձեր չափանիշներով ինքներդ ձեզ բարոյական եք համարում ու ձեր երեխաներին տալիս եք ձեր պատկերացմամբ բարոյական դաստիրականություն, դա չի նշանակում, թե նրանք պաշտպանված են նման պրոբլեմներից և նրանց երբեք չի սպառնա նման խնդիր։ Վախեցե՛ք, սպառնալիքը բավական ռեալ է։

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Lem (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տնաշեններ, մի բ. տղա էրեխին խաբել, վստահությունը շահել ա, լիքը ուրիշ բ. տղեք էլ կողից-կշտից առիթավորվել վրա են տվել խեղճ էրեխուն, դրել բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության մասին ճառեր եք կարդում 
> 
> Դեռահասների մեծ մասը իրիկունները թաքուն վիրտ ա անում,* ես էլ եմ արել, ինչ մի զարմացել եք՝ վայ, վայ, վայ անբարոյական, անբարոյական, թու քո նամուսին:*
>  Անբարոյական լիներ թաքուն, սկայպով անծանոթ մարդու հետ չէր շփվի, հասակակիցների հետ դիսկոներում ու աստված գիտի որտեղ ամեն ձևի կայֆավատ կլիներ, ու թքած կունենար որ իր մերկ նկարները շատերն են տեսել:


Մի րոպէ, եկեք պարզաբանենք: 
Խաբելը, շանտաժ անելը անբարոյականություն ա, դու նույնիսկ խաբողին բ. տղա անվանեցիր: 
Այսինքն դու կողմնակից ես, որ մարդիկ հետեւեն որոշակի բարոյական նորմարի չխաբեն, շանտաժ չանեն, հիմա դու քո բարոյականությունն ես քարոզում: Մինչդեռ անծանոթի հետ  15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում ես նորմալ, բարոյական: Այսինքն բարոյականության վերաբերյալ ձեր մոտեցումները բախվեցին, նա էլ անծանոթի հետ վիրտ անելն ա համարում անբարոյականություն եւ անբարոյականության համար շանտաժ անելը համարում ա լրիվ բարոյական: Դու ասում ես` ես իրավունք ունեմ* 15 տարեկանում* անծանոթի առաջ մերկանալու պահանջում եմ, որ դու դա համարես նորմալ, պահանջում եմ, որ դու ապրես բարոյականության իմ կանոններով եւ ոչ մի դեպքում ինձ շանտաժ չանես, մի հատ կբացատրես էտ ոնց սենց ստացվեց? Այսինքն դու քոնը իրավունք ունես ուրիշին պարտադրելու իսկ ուրիշի իրավուքն չունի իրենը պարտադրելու?

Համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի, ինչպես անծանոթի հետ 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը էնպես էլ շանատաժն ու խաբեությունը համարում եմ անբարոյականություն:

Համ էլ էտ որ ասում ես բ. տղա, մի հատ կբացատրես էտ բ.-ն ով ա?

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (02.11.2012), zulu (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչպես և ինչով կառաջնորդվի*։ Սա է իմ անձնական կարծիքը։
> Ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե դու ապրեիր ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայում, ինքդ չէիր առաջնորդվի քո մեջբերած սկզբունքով՝


Դու չես զգում, որ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես? մարդկանց մեղադրելով ու կոնկրետ արարքները դատապարտելի համարելով դու քո արժեքներն ես թելադրում, իսկ հետո էլ ասում ես` ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում թե ինչպես ու ինչով առաջնորդվի:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), zulu (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Միլիոն անգամ նշեցի, անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում, հատուկ սեւով ընդգծեցի:  Իսկ եթե գտնում եք, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն ա որոշում թե ոնց ապրի, ինչ արժեհամակարգով առաջնորդվի, էտ դեպքում ուրիշներին էլ մի պարտադրեք ձեր արժեքները բարոյականություն մի քարոզեք:


Չամիչ ջան, հիմա քեզ կասեն, որ "ով ոնց ուզում է, թող ապրին" մի վերապահումով է, որ ուրիշի ազատությունը պիտի չսահմանափակի: Բայց թե ինչ է այդ ազատություն կոչվածը, և ինչն է համարվում դրա սահմանափակում, ազատասերները դժվար թե կարողանան բացատրել:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Չամիչ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի րոպէ, եկեք պարզաբանենք: 
> Խաբելը, շանտաժ անելը անբարոյականություն ա, դու նույնիսկ խաբողին բ. տղա անվանեցիր: 
> Այսինքն դու կողմնակից ես, որ մարդիկ հետեւեն որոշակի բարոյական նորմարի չխաբեն, շանտաժ չանեն, հիմա դու քո բարոյականությունն ես քարոզում: Մինչդեռ անծանոթի հետ  15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում ես նորմալ, բարոյական: Այսինքն բարոյականության վերաբերյալ ձեր մոտեցումները բախվեցին, նա էլ անծանոթի հետ վիրտ անելն ա համարում անբարոյականություն եւ անբարոյականության համար շանտաժ անելը համարում ա լրիվ բարոյական: Դու ասում ես` ես իրավունք ունեմ* 15 տարեկանում* անծանոթի առաջ մերկանալու պահանջում եմ, որ դու դա համարես նորմալ, պահանջում եմ, որ դու ապրես բարոյականության իմ կանոններով եւ ոչ մի դեպքում ինձ շանտաժ չանես, մի հատ կբացատրես էտ ոնց սենց ստացվեց? Այսինքն դու քոնը իրավունք ունես ուրիշին պարտադրելու իսկ ուրիշի իրավուքն չունի իրենը պարտադրելու?
> 
> Համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի, ինչպես անծանոթի հետ 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը էնպես էլ շանատաժն ու խաբեությունը համարում եմ անբարոյականություն:
> 
> Համ էլ էտ որ ասում ես բ. տղա, մի հատ կբացատրես էտ բ.-ն ով ա?


պարզաբանեմ. 

ա. ֆլիրտ՝ երկու մարդիկ սեփական կամքով ֆլիրտ են անում, ու երկուսն էլ տեղյակ են դրա մասին /որ իրանք ֆլիրտ են անում/ 
բ. խաբել՝ կողմերից մեկը մյուսին "կերցնում" է իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող ինֆորմացիա, ընդորում երկրորդ կողմը տեղյակ չի, որ ինֆորմացիան կեղծ է, ազատ կամքը բացակայում է

իրո՞ք տարբերություն չես տեսնում

----------

Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Քո գրառումից նենց տպավորություն ստացա, որ տասնհինգ տարեկանում քո օրգանիզմը սեռական հորմոններ չի արտադրել:  Ուփս


Ոչ թե ուփս այլ բլթ :Wink: , քո գրածից էլ նենց տպավորություն ստացա, որ դու ավելի շատ ոչ թե ցանկացար իմանալ իմ սեռական հորմոնալ ֆինի վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիա, այլ ուզեցիր ի լուր աշխարհի հայտարարել, որ քո մոտ սեռական հորմոննրի արտադրաքանակը լրիվ նորմայի մեջ ա: Շատ լավ գիտես, որ Չամիչին նման հարցեր տալը լրիվ անիմաստ ա, ես աշխատում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանակներում եւ հնարավորինս քիչ օֆֆթոպել: Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ թեման Չամիչի սեռական հորմոնների արտադրաքանակի մասին չի :Smile:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> բ. խաբել՝ կողմերից մեկը մյուսին "կերցնում" է իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող ինֆորմացիա, ընդորում երկրորդ կողմը տեղյակ չի, որ ինֆորմացիան կեղծ է, ազատ կամքը բացակայում է


Է թող չհավատա: Իր ազատ կամքով է հավատում, չէ՞:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բ.-ն բոզն ա, որի թուլեքը էս արդեն 5000 տարի ա խանգարում են մարդկանց ապրել:
> 
> Ներողություն:


Շատ սպառիչ պատասխան էր, փաստորեն ամբողջ գրածից մենակ էտ հատվացի վերաբերյալ կարողացար պատասխանել եւ բավական սպառիչ :Wink:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ժողովուրդ շա՞տ ա դժվար հասկանալը: Մարդուն (բարոյական կամ անբարոյական) նեղացնելը, վիրավորելը, ստորացնելը, հայհոյելը, ճնշելը, հոգեբանական կամ ֆիզիկական բռնության ենթարկելը, ծաղրելը, հալածելը, ծեծելը, տանջելը, անարգելը, սպանելը, ինքնասպանության հասցնելը ստորություն ա, շանորդություն ա: 

Վերջ տվեք էս քննարկմանը:

Անբարոյական է՜ր: Տո լավ էր անբարոյական էր, քեզ ի՞նչ, դրա համար մարդուն պիտի ստորացնե՞ս, իքնասպանությա՞ն պիտի հասցնես: Գժվել կարելի է:

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), Lem (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Դու չես զգում, որ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես? մարդկանց մեղադրելով ու կոնկրետ արարքները դատապարտելի համարելով դու քո արժեքներն ես թելադրում, իսկ հետո էլ ասում ես` ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում թե ինչպես ու ինչով առաջնորդվի:


Չամիչ ջան, կարո՞ղ ես ասել էս գրառումներից ո՞րն ա սեփական կարծիքի *թելադրում*։




> Սա *թեւթեւաբարո կնոջ կերպար ա*, եւ ոչ մի կապ չունի *տասհինգ տարեկան երեխային սազական վիճակի հետ*:





> 15 տարեկան երեխան *իրավունք չունի* 18-20 տարեկան չափահասի տեսք ունենալու





> Բա հենց խնդիրն էլ նրանում ա, որ ազատությունը *չափ ու սահման ունի*





> Մայրը հենց մի տարեկան հասակից աղջիկ երեխայի մեջ *պետք է* ներարկի կանացի արժանապատվություն կոչվածը:





> Իրեն բարձր գնահատող կինը կամ աղջիկը անծանոթ տղամարդու առաջ կրծքերը *չի բացում*:







> *Իմ կարծիքով* *Ա*-ի մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է։





> *Իմ կարծիքով* *Բ*-ի մասին խոսելն էլ է ավելորդ, քանի որ իր արածը ամենալավն է խոսում իր մասին։





> ես որևէ կերպով *չեմ ցանկանում քեզ ինչ որ բան սովորեցնել*։ Պարզապես ուզում եմ փորձովս կիսվել։ Գուցե հետաքրքիր կամ օգտակար լինի։





> *Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով*





> խնդիրը *ես տեսնում եմ* հետևյալում՝





> տվյալ դեպքում *ես մեղավորությունը տեսնում եմ* այդ վստահությունը չարաշահողների մեջ։





> ես իմ համար, իմ կյանքի համար կոնկրետ այս հարցում ունեմ հստակ վերաբերմունք ու գիտեմ ես իմ կրծքերը ուրիշի առաջ կբացեմ թե ոչ   Բայց *իմ կարծիքը* համարում եմ *անձնական* *որոշում*, որը հիմնված ա *իմ* արժեքների, կյանքի հանդեպ *իմ* տեսակետների, *իմ* անցած կյանքի, *իմ* դոգմաների, *իմ* վախերի, *իմ* դաստիարակության և բազմաթիվ այլ *անձնական* գործոնների վրա։





> Նման հարցերում *ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է*





> *Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում*, թե ինչպես և ինչով կառաջնորդվի։ Սա է *իմ անձնական կարծիքը*։


Ուզում եմ քեզ հավաստիացնել, որ այս մեջբերումների միակ նպատակս այն է, որ ցույց տամ մեր մտածելակերպերի տարբերությունը, ինչն էլ իմ կարծիքով հանդիսանում է թյուրիմացությունների և իրար չհասկանալու հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկը։ Իմ մոտ քո գրառումներից այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու կարծում ես, որ այս հարցում քո մոտեցումը լավագույնն է։ Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ մոտեցումը իմ խիստ անձնական որոշման հարցն է և ես չունեմ «աստվածային» իրավունք ճշտի ու սխալի նորմեր սահմանելու ուրիշների համար կամ թելադրելու դրանք։

Գուցե արածս տառակերություն թվա, գուցեմ ինչ որ տեղ անարդար եմ վարվել՝ առանցնացնելով մեջբերումները կոնտեքստից, գուցե քո արտահայտած որոշ մտքերի հետ ինքս էլ հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ, բայց սա արել եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ մենք խոսում ենք այնպես, ինչպես մտածում ենք։ Լեզուն արտահայտում է մեր մտածելակերպը, մեր աշխարհահայցքը։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մենք համոզված ենք որ ճշմարտության մոնոպոլիան միայն մեզ է պատկանում, ապա նման ձևով էլ կառուցում ենք մեր խոսքը։ Իսկ երբ կարծում ենք, որ առնվազն մենք այդ իրավունքը չունենք, ձգտում ենք դա արտահայտել և հասկանալի դարձնել մարդկանց։

Ընդհանուր առմամբ վերցրած ես համամիտ եմ քո հետևյալ կարծիքի հետ՝




> Ես ունեմ հստակ տեսակետ ու դու կարող ես չկիսել իմ տեսակետը:

----------

Freeman (02.11.2012), ivy (03.11.2012), Lem (02.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Moonwalker (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rammstein (04.11.2012), Rhayader (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, թե դու ինչ ես հասկանում արժեհամակարգ ասելով։


Փորձեմ բացատրել:
Արդեն նշեցի, որ համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում եմ սխալ եւ ոչ բարոյական:
Իրականում ամեն ինչ սահմանել ա բնությունը, մարդը ոչինչի ինքն իրենից չի հորինել: Բնությունը սահմանել ա որոշակի օրենքներ, մարդն էլ պիտի փորձի  հնարավորինս ապրել սահմանված օրենքներով եթե չի ուզում խախտել բնության կողմից սահմանված ներդաշնակությունը:
Բնությունը կնոջը տվալ ա որոշակի դեր, կինը իր բնույթով ինչ որ առումով հանդիսանում ա արարիչ, կնոջ օրգանիզմը հանդիսանում ա միջավայր, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում մարդ արարածի սաղմնավորման, ձեւավորման զարգացման պրոցեսը, բնություն նաեւ սահմանել ա հետեւյալը, միայն մաքուր միաջավայրում կարող է ձեւվավորվել առողջ 
սերունդ:
Ինչպես ընդունված է ասել մարմնավաճառությունը համարվում է ամենահին մասնագիտություններից մեկը, մարմնավաճառներ միշտ եղել են կան եւ պետք է լինեն: Մարմնավաճառ ոչ թե դառնում են այլ ծնվում են, բնությունը նաեւ դա է սահմանել: Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է, որ տարիների մեծ փորձ ունեցող մարդմանվաճառը կամ չի կարողանում հղիանալ, կամ վիժում է, կամ էլ ծնում է երեխա գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով: Կամ էլ, որպես կանոն մարմնավաճառի երեխան նույնպես դառնում է մարմնավաճառ: Այսինքն սա մի առանձին տեսակ է, որը շխթայաբար ինքն իրեն վերատադրում է: Եվ սա նույնպես սահմանել է բնությունը:
Ցանկացած մայր ով չի հանդիսանում էս շղթայի կրողը պիտի իր աղջիկ երեխային մեծացնի կանացի արժանապատվության սկզբունքներով,  այսինքն, աղջիկը պետք է մեծանա  *կոնջ դերը արժանապատվորեն կրելու պատրաստակամությամբ, բարձր գիտակցումով:*
Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է` կնոջ ապրելակերպը, պահվածքը տղամարդու համար հանդիսանում է ազդակ համաձայն որի տղամարդը կողմնորոշվում է, տարբերում է թե կինը որ կատեգորիային է պատկանում: Դրա համար կինը պետք է հստակ կողմնորոշվի թե որ կատեգորիային է իրան դասում, եթե կինը ներկայանում է, որպես մարմնավաճառ ապա ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան շանտաժի ենթարկել:
Մեր օրերում էսպես կոչված նորաձեւ բարքերի գերիշխման արդյունքում սնկի պես աճում է չկողմորոշված կանանց թիվը, դա բնությանը դեմ է, դրա համար էլ էն միջավայում, որտեղ էսպես կոչված ազատ բարքերը դարձրել են դրոշակ նկատվում է հասարակության դեգրադացման տենդենց:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ շա՞տ ա դժվար հասկանալը: Մարդուն (բարոյական կամ անբարոյական) նեղացնելը, վիրավորելը, ստորացնելը, հայհոյելը, ճնշելը, հոգեբանական կամ ֆիզիկական բռնության ենթարկելը, ծաղրելը, հալածելը, ծեծելը, տանջելը, անարգելը, սպանելը, ինքնասպանության հասցնելը ստորություն ա, շանորդություն ա: 
> 
> Վերջ տվեք էս քննարկմանը:
> 
> Անբարոյական է՜ր: Տո լավ էր անբարոյական էր, քեզ ի՞նչ, դրա համար մարդուն պիտի ստորացնե՞ս, իքնասպանությա՞ն պիտի հասցնես: Գժվել կարելի է:


Որ խնդրեմ, ցույց կտաս մի գրառում, որտեղ ձեր հումանիստագլոբալահանդուրժողականացված կարծիքին հակառակ կարծիք ասողներից մեկը ասում է, որ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը լավ է ու գովելի է, շան տղություն չէ, այլ հրաշալի արարք է և այլն շմալյն:
Մենք բոլորս էլ հասկանում ու գիտակցում ենք, որ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը, որևէ մարդու անկախ նրան բնութագրող չափորոշիչներից աննոռմալա, որտև ցանկացած մարդ լինի բոզ, գեյ, բի, սադիստ, մազոխիստ և այլն շմայլն, կարող ա փոխխվել ու ապրել լրիվ ուրշ կյանքով, զուտ կամքի ուժի հաշվին:
Բայց տենց գրառում չկա ոչ ակումբում էլ, ոչ էլ էս թեմայում, մենք բոլորս նույն բանն ենք ասում ու հեչ հարկավոր չի ասել "ժողովուրդ դժվարա՞ հասկանալ"
Չէ դժվար չի, որ դու հասկանում ես, վստահ եղիր, որ ես ու մնացածներն էլ հասկանում ենք, բայց չենք ընդունում, որ 15 տարեկան երեխան պիտի ունենա հետաքրքրությունների էն ոլորտը ինչը որ բարոյականության տակ էս քանի օրա փորձում եք մեզ հրամցնել:
Գուցե և ոմանց համար դա բարոյականա, գուցե ոմանք կուզենան, որ իրանց երեխեքը սրան նրան ցույց տան իրանց ունեցած չունեցածը, վիրտ անեն ու դա բարոյակկանության տակ սղցնեն, հա լավ են անում, դա իրանց համար բարոյականա` ռաձի Բոգա, թող տենց էլ անեն:
Բայց ինչի եք դուք փորձում դրան անբորականություն որակող մարդուն ապացուցեք, որ ինքը սխալա ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ էդ մարդուն ծաղրում ու վիրավորում, խնդրում եմ տվածս հարցերին կոնկրետ և հստակ պատասխանես, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

Հ.Գ. Էն մարդիկ ում կարծիքի վրա ես թքած ունեմ ու իրանք էլ դրա մասին գիտեն` թող գրառմանս չարձագանքեն:

----------

Վահե-91 (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

[QUOTE=Jarre;2366376]Չամիչ ջան, կարո՞ղ ես ասել էս գրառումներից ո՞րն ա սեփական կարծիքի *թելադրում*։

Jarre ջան, իմ տեսակետը քեզ արդեն շատ վաղուց հայտնի ա, ոչ մեկի ոչինչ չեմ թելադրում, հակառակը փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ կոնկրետ դու լինելով կողմնակից, որ ամեն մեկը ինքը որոշի թե ինչ արժեքներով ապրի, այնուամենայնիվ շանտաժը եւ խաբեությունը համաձայն քո արժեհամակարգի համարում ես դատապարտելի արարք, ասածս էն ա, որ եթե դու գտնում ես, որ բոլորը պիտի ապրեն էնպես ինչպես իրենք են ուզում ապա դու չես կարող պարտադրել, որ այլ մարդիկ ապրեն քո արժեքներով: Չէ, որ ինքդ ես գրում, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքն ա ընտրում ինչ արժեքներով ապրի, էտ դեպքում ինչի ես մեղադրում, դատապարտում?

----------

Jarre (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Փորձեմ բացատրել:
> Արդեն նշեցի, որ համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում եմ սխալ եւ ոչ բարոյական:
> Իրականում ամեն ինչ սահմանել ա բնությունը, մարդը ոչինչի ինքն իրենից չի հորինել: Բնությունը սահմանել ա որոշակի օրենքներ, մարդն էլ պիտի փորձի  հնարավորինս ապրել սահմանված օրենքներով եթե չի ուզում խախտել բնության կողմից սահմանված ներդաշնակությունը:


Բնությունը մարդկանց մեծ մասին 15 տարեկանում տվել ա բոլոր սեռական օրգանները, սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալու հնարավորություն ու ցանկություն, չի տվել կուրծքը փակելու օրգաններ:




> Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է, որ տարիների մեծ փորձ ունեցող մարդմանվաճառը կամ չի կարողանում հղիանալ, կամ վիժում է, կամ էլ ծնում է երեխա գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով:


էս կանոնը կարելի ա շրջանցել:




> Կամ էլ, որպես կանոն մարմնավաճառի երեխան նույնպես դառնում է մարմնավաճառ:


Չեմ կարծում, թե սենց վիճակագրություն կա, կամ համենայն դեպս տոկոսները չեն տարբերվի այլ մասնագիտություններից, եթե մարմնավաճառությունը մասնագիտություն համարենք:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձեմ բացատրել:
> Արդեն նշեցի, որ համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում եմ սխալ եւ ոչ բարոյական:
> Իրականում ամեն ինչ սահմանել ա բնությունը, մարդը ոչինչի ինքն իրենից չի հորինել: Բնությունը սահմանել ա որոշակի օրենքներ, մարդն էլ պիտի փորձի  հնարավորինս ապրել սահմանված օրենքներով եթե չի ուզում խախտել բնության կողմից սահմանված ներդաշնակությունը:
> Բնությունը կնոջը տվալ ա որոշակի դեր, կինը իր բնույթով ինչ որ առումով հանդիսանում ա արարիչ, կնոջ օրգանիզմը հանդիսանում ա միջավայր, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում մարդ արարածի սաղմնավորման, ձեւավորման զարգացման պրոցեսը, բնություն նաեւ սահմանել ա հետեւյալը, միայն մաքուր միաջավայրում կարող է ձեւվավորվել առողջ 
> սերունդ:
> Ինչպես ընդունված է ասել մարմնավաճառությունը համարվում է ամենահին մասնագիտություններից մեկը, մարմնավաճառներ միշտ եղել են կան եւ պետք է լինեն: Մարմնավաճառ ոչ թե դառնում են այլ ծնվում են, բնությունը նաեւ դա է սահմանել: Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է, որ տարիների մեծ փորձ ունեցող մարդմանվաճառը կամ չի կարողանում հղիանալ, կամ վիժում է, կամ էլ ծնում է երեխա գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով: Կամ էլ, որպես կանոն մարմնավաճառի երեխան նույնպես դառնում է մարմնավաճառ: Այսինքն սա մի առանձին տեսակ է, որը շխթայաբար ինքն իրեն վերատադրում է: Եվ սա նույնպես սահմանել է բնությունը:
> Ցանկացած մայր ով չի հանդիսանում էս շղթայի կրողը պիտի իր աղջիկ երեխային մեծացնի կանացի արժանապատվության սկզբունքներով,  այսինքն, աղջիկը պետք է մեծանա  *կոնջ դերը արժանապատվորեն կրելու պատրաստակամությամբ, բարձր գիտակցումով:*
> Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է` կնոջ ապրելակերպը, պահվածքը տղամարդու համար հանդիսանում է ազդակ համաձայն որի տղամարդը կողմնորոշվում է, տարբերում է թե կինը որ կատեգորիային է պատկանում: Դրա համար կինը պետք է հստակ կողմնորոշվի թե որ կատեգորիային է իրան դասում, եթե կինը ներկայանում է, որպես մարմնավաճառ ապա ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան շանտաժի ենթարկել:
> Մեր օրերում էսպես կոչված նորաձեւ բարքերի գերիշխման արդյունքում սնկի պես աճում է չկողմորոշված կանանց թիվը, դա բնությանը դեմ է, դրա համար էլ էն միջավայում, որտեղ էսպես կոչված ազատ բարքերը դարձրել են դրոշակ նկատվում է հասարակության դեգրադացման տենդենց:


Չամիչ, դու տղամարդկանց էլ, շանտաժիստների էլ ու մնացած այլոց մասին սարսափելի սխալ պատկերացումներ ունես:  Շանտաժիստը կարա առանց մերկ ծիծիկների էլ շանտաժ անի: Հազար անգամ օրինակ բերվեց հենց հայ իրականության տղաները, որ ասում են՝ հետս էղի, թե չէ սաղին կասեմ դու սենց ես, դու նենց ես: Ու էդ աղջիկը կարա լինի քո ասած արժանապատիվ դաստիարակված կինը: Իսկ տղամարդիկ լինեն շանտաժիստ, թե չէ, ամեն տեսակի կնոջ էլ մոտենում են: Նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ ուրիշ մոլորակից լինես:

Ուֆ, ի՞նչ եմ փորձում բացատրել: Մեկ ա անիմաստ ա:

Հ.Գ. Ֆրիմանի ասածին էլ ավելացնեմ, որ փաստորեն դու քո էդ գրառմամբ հավերժ պիտակ ես կպցնում մարմնավաճառի երեխային՝ ի սկզբանե բացառելով իրա նորմալ կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորությունը: Ու նորից՝ ո՞րն է քո այս գիտելիքների աղբյուրը:

----------

Freeman (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, դու տղամարդկանց էլ, շանտաժիստների էլ ու մնացած այլոց մասին սարսափելի սխալ պատկերացումներ ունես:  Շանտաժիստը կարա առանց մերկ ծիծիկների էլ շանտաժ անի: Հազար անգամ օրինակ բերվեց հենց հայ իրականության տղաները, որ ասում են՝ հետս էղի, թե չէ սաղին կասեմ դու սենց ես, դու նենց ես: Ու էդ աղջիկը կարա լինի քո ասած արժանապատիվ դաստիարակված կինը: Իսկ տղամարդիկ լինեն շանտաժիստ, թե չէ, ամեն տեսակի կնոջ էլ մոտենում են: Նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ ուրիշ մոլորակից լինես:
> 
> Ուֆ, ի՞նչ եմ փորձում բացատրել: Մեկ ա անիմաստ ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ֆրիմանի ասածին էլ ավելացնեմ, որ փաստորեն դու քո էդ գրառմամբ հավերժ պիտակ ես կպցնում մարմնավաճառի երեխային՝ ի սկզբանե բացառելով իրա *նորմալ կյանքով* ապրելու հնարավորությունը: Ու նորից՝ ո՞րն է քո այս գիտելիքների աղբյուրը:


Մի րոպէ, մարմնավաճառությունը մարմնավոճառություն ա, այլ ոչ թե պիտակ, հենց ինքդ հենց հիմա պիտակավորեցիր անվանելով աննորմալ: Մարմնավաճառներ միշտ եղել են կան ու պետք է լինեն, սա տեսակ ա ոչ թե պիտակ:

Բացառություններ միշտ լինում են, ոչ մի բան էս կյանքում բացառված չի, նաեւ էն, որ մարմնավաճառը կունենա երեխա ով հետագայում կապրի այլ կյանքով, ասելիքս լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Նորաձեւ բարքերի ներմուծումից հետո, հատկապես Ռուսաստանում  մարմնավաճառությունը արդեն  դարձել ա նորմալ ապրելաձեւ: Մարմնավաճառը նա չի ով փող ա վերցնում, եթե ամսվա կտրվածքով մի քանի սեռական պարտնյորներ ես փոխում բայց փող չես վերցնում դա դեռ քեզ չի դարձնում բարոյական, նման մարդը մարմնավաճառից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Լուրջ?? ես կարծում էի, որ հենց սկզբից ա տվել սեռական օրգաններ, կան երեխաներ, որ 3-4 տարեկանում արդեն օրգազմ են ապրում, ինչ ես առաջարկում?



դու սխալ էիր կարծում, սեռական օրգաններն ընթացքում են զարգանում, համ էլ իմ մեջբերածը նայի, նոր գրառումս ու կտեսենես, թե խի եմ գրել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կամ էլ, որպես կանոն մարմնավաճառի երեխան նույնպես դառնում է մարմնավաճառ:


Չամիչ ջան, քանի որ դու կարևորում ես մեր ժողովրդական ավանդույթները, ի դեպ ես էլ եմ կարևորում, մի ասացվածք հիշեցնեմ: Ժողովուրդն ասում ա՝ բոզից աղջիկ ուզի, բայց բոզին աղջիկ մի տուր: Ահա թե ինչ բարձր համարում են ունեցել մարմնավաճառի աղջիկները հայկական ավանդապաշտ հասարակությունում: Կներեք, որ "բոզ" բառը աստղանիշերով չգրեցի, ասացվածքի համուհոտը լրիվ կկորչեր:

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> դու սխալ էիր կարծում, սեռական օրգաններն ընթացքում են զարգանում, համ էլ իմ մեջբերածը նայի, նոր գրառումս ու կտեսենես, թե խի եմ գրել:


Շատ լավ, հարցիդ այլ կերպ պատասխանեմ, հնում մարդիկ շատ վաղ տարիքում էին ամուսնանում, 15-16 տարեկանից աղջիկներին արդեն կնության էին առնում: Աղջիկը որոշել ա ամուսնանալ 16 տարեկանում? ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, աղջիկը որոշել ա 16 տարեկանից սկսել ապրել սեռական կյանքով? Սա արդեն լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա, քանի, որ երբ կինը սկսում ա ստաբիլ սեռական կյանքով ապրել ապա նա արդեն մի ուղի ա բռնել, որից վտանգավոր ա հետ կանգնելը, քանի, որ եթե կինը սկսում ա ակտիվ սեռական կյանքով ապրել հետո  հանգամանքների բերումով ստիպված ա լինում դադարեցնել ապա նրա մոտ կարող են առաջանալ առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ: Հարցերը շատ շատ են, եթե աղջիկը տղայի հետ հարաբերություններ ա սկսել սեքսի համար, ապա ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ տղամարդը նրան բնազդաբար դասում ա անբարո կանանց շարքին, հազիվ թե նման կնոջ հետ ամուսնանա, հազիվ թե նման կնոջ կողքին երկար մնա, էտ դեպքում աղջիկը արդեն ստիպված ա լինելու փնտրել սեռական այլ պարտնոր ի պոշլո պոյեխալո.................

----------


## Sagittarius

բայց լավն ա էս թեման. 

մի խումբ ասում ա՝ «ցույց տուր գոնե մեկ գրառում, որտեղ ասել ենք շանտաժ անողը լավ բան ա արել», մյուս խումբն էլ ասում ա՝ «ցույց տուր մեկ գրառում, որտեղ ասել ենք, որ ինտերնետով անծանոթին ծիծիկներ ցույց տալն ա լավ բան»... ու մեկա վիճում ենք: 

Եվրոպացիքի հետ դրա համար էլ էս թեման առանձնապես ինձ չհետաքրքրեց, սկսեցին ձանձրալի քննարկել, թե ոնց է կարելի վիրտուալ կյանքում անչափահասներին մանկապղծությունից պաշտպանել: 

հ.գ. շուխուրչի ազգ ենք էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես արդեն հրաժարվում եմ Չամիչի գրածները կարդալ, շատ եմ տանջվում լոգիկա գտնելու վրա։ Ասենք՝ «Միլիոն անգամ նշեցի, անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում, հատուկ սեւով ընդգծեցի» էս նախադասության մեջ մարդը իրա կողմից մտցնում ա «անծանոթի» գաղափարը, ու դրա վրաի կառուցում մեղադրանքը։
Ես իհարկե էլ իրան չեմ հարցնում, թե դա որտեղից վերցրեց, որտև իրա պատասխաններն ինձ էլ ինֆորմացիա չեն տալիս։ Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, ամեն հաջորդ գրառումը նախորդը սվաղելու անհաջող փորձ ա դառնում։

Ես քննարկումից դուրս չեմ գա, բայց կպատասխանեմ, ավելի ադեկվատ գրառումներին։
Կորչի կեղծ բարոյախոսությունը, կեցցեն մարդային ազատությունն ու օրենքի գերակայությունը ։)

Եթե ես օրենքի սահմաններում անում եմ սրտիս ուզածը, թքած ունեմ կողքից ցանկացած կարծիքի վրա, ու մաղթում եմ երիտասարդներին նման մտածողություն։ Գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեք մարդկային փոքր խմբերի (ազգային, կրոնական քաղաքային, ...) կողմից թելադրվող ու համարյա թե պարտադրվող «օրենքներն» ու տաբուները։
Ես առաջին հերթին մարդ եմ, հետո նոր հայ, երևանցի, տղամարդ, աթեիստ, կամպյուտըրշիկ ...

----------

Claudia Mori (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ, հարցիդ այլ կերպ պատասխանեմ, հնում մարդիկ շատ վաղ տարիքում էին ամուսնանում, 15-16 տարեկանից աղջիկներին արդեն կնության էին առնում: Աղջիկը որոշել ա ամուսնանալ 16 տարեկանում? ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, աղջիկը որոշել ա 16 տարեկանից սկսել ապրել սեռական կյանքով? Սա արդեն լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա, քանի, որ երբ կինը սկսում ա ստաբիլ սեռական կյանքով ապրել ապա նա արդեն մի ուղի ա բռնել, որից վտանգավոր ա հետ կանգնելը, քանի, որ եթե կինը սկսում ա ակտիվ սեռական կյանքով ապրել հետո  հանգամանքների բերումով ստիպված ա լինում դադարեցնել ապա նրա մոտ կարող են առաջանալ առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ: Հարցերը շատ շատ են, եթե աղջիկը տղայի հետ հարաբերություններ ա սկսել սեքսի համար, ապա ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ տղամարդը նրան բնազդաբար դասում ա անբարո կանանց շարքին, հազիվ թե նման կնոջ հետ ամուսնանա, հազիվ թե նման կնոջ կողքին երկար մնա, էտ դեպքում աղջիկը արդեն ստիպված ա լինելու փնտրել սեռական այլ պարտնոր ի պոշլո պոյեխալո.................


Չամիչ, չէ, դու հաստատ լրիվ ուրիշ մոլորակից ես ընկել:

Դու գիտե՞ս, որ հիմա եվրոպաներում-ամերիկաներում-կանադաներում հազիվ թե մինչև ամուսնանալը կույս աղջիկ գտնես, բոլորն էլ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենում են մինչև ամուսնանալը, շատերը՝ հենց տասնհինգ-տասնվեց տարեկանից սկսած: Բայց համ էլ ամուսնանում են, գիտե՞ս: Այ, կարող ա հայ ադաթավոր տղան կնության չառնի, ստիպված աղջիկը գնա էղած-չեղածը կարելու, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ պատմություն ա և կպատմվի մի ուրիշ անգամ:

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), shatboyov (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Չամիչ, հալալ ա քեզ: Ամբողջ ակումբով փորձում են քեզ համոզել, որ էդ երեխեն ուղղակի երեխա ա ու սխալվել ա, ոչ թե անբարոյական, իսկ դու Աստծուց ավելի ուժեղ ես, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարող ներել երեխին սխալվելու համար:

----------

murmushka (07.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չամիչ, հալալ ա քեզ: Ամբողջ ակումբով փորձում են քեզ համոզել, որ էդ երեխեն ուղղակի երեխա ա ու սխալվել ա, ոչ թե անբարոյական, իսկ դու Աստծուց ավելի ուժեղ ես, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարող ներել երեխին սխալվելու համար:


Դայ, բայց ինքն ասել ա, որ ներել ա անբարոյական էրեխու սխալը:

----------

Freeman (02.11.2012), shatboyov (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, հալալ ա քեզ: Ամբողջ ակումբով փորձում են քեզ համոզել, որ էդ երեխեն ուղղակի երեխա ա ու սխալվել ա, ոչ թե անբարոյական, իսկ դու Աստծուց ավելի ուժեղ ես, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարող ներել երեխին սխալվելու համար:


Դայանա ջան ուշադիր կարդա գրառումներս, համ էլ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, էն որ ասածներս աղավաղեցիր ու քո ուզածով ներկայացրեցիր անցած լինի :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

*Keyboard* ջան, հոգուդ մեռնեմ, մի նեղացի, հաշվի թե էդ "դժվար"-ը չեմ ասել, դու էլ տենց հեգնանքով էդ հումանիստագլոբալահանդուրժողականացվածդ մի ասա, չգիտեմ էդ ինչ ա, գիտեմ որ եթե մեկին նեղացնում են՝ պաշտպանել է պետք, կամ լավագույն դեպքում չմիանալ նեղացնողներին, մնացած էդ տերմինալոգիան իմ խելքի բանը չի:




> Որ խնդրեմ, ցույց կտաս մի գրառում, որտեղ ձեր հումանիստագլոբալահանդուրժողականացված կարծիքին հակառակ կարծիք ասողներից մեկը ասում է, որ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը լավ է ու գովելի է, շան տղություն չէ, այլ հրաշալի արարք է և այլն շմալյն:


Չէ, չկա տենց գրառում, արի ավելի լավ ա բանավեճի ընդհանուր կոնտեքստն ասեմ. մի քանի հոգի ասում են՝ խողճ էրեխա, ինչ օրն են գցել տականքները, որին մի քանի հոգի պատասխանում են թե՝ հլը դրա հագուկապին նայեք, դրա պահվածքին ուշադրություն դարձրեք, հլը մի հատ էլ ինքնասպանություն ա գարծել, արհամարանքի արժանի պոռնիկ ա էլի: 
Ու սա ասում են 15 տարեկան աղջկա մասին  :Sad:  
Իբր թող տենց չպահեր իրեն, շանտաժի չէր ենթարկվի: Իբր բա կարող ա՞ պաչեին ճակատներին դնեին: Տո բա ինչ պիտի անեին այ քո հոր աստծուն մեռնեմ, բա աղջիկը ստեղծված ա որ պաչես ճակատիդ դնես, ոչ թե ստորացնես ու միլիոններով, անգամ մահից հետո հալածես էրեխուն:




> Չէ դժվար չի, որ դու հասկանում ես, վստահ եղիր, որ ես ու մնացածներն էլ հասկանում ենք, բայց չենք ընդունում, որ 15 տարեկան երեխան պիտի ունենա հետաքրքրությունների էն ոլորտը ինչը որ բարոյականության տակ էս քանի օրա փորձում եք մեզ հրամցնել: Գուցե և ոմանց համար դա բարոյականա, գուցե ոմանք կուզենան, որ իրանց երեխեքը սրան նրան ցույց տան իրանց ունեցած չունեցածը, վիրտ անեն ու դա բարոյակկանության տակ սղցնեն, հա լավ են անում, դա իրանց համար բարոյականա` ռաձի Բոգա, թող տենց էլ անեն:


Ապեր, ցավդ տանեմ, գիտե՞ս էդ անտեր վիրտը ոնց ա լինում: Սկզբում սենց փիլիսոփայական մտքեր եք փոխարինում, խելոք խելոք բաներից եք խոսում, ընթացքում կապվածություն ես զգում, զգում ես որ եթե էսօր իրիկուն չխոսաս հետը, կտխրես ահագին: Սենց սեր եք խոստովանում իրար, սրտիկ-մրտիկ, ծաղիկ-մաղիկ եք ուղարկում իրար, պաչիկ մաչիկ եք ուղարկում, հետո սկսում եք ապագայի պլաններ կազմել, իբր անպայման ամուսնանալու ենք, բան, սկսում եք համատեղ կյանքի մասին ձեր պատկերացումներով կիսվել, սկսում եք ձեր ապագա երեխաները անունները որոշել, կամաց-կամաց մի քանի ամիս հետո, երբ որ արդեն կապվածությունն իր գագաթնակետին ա հասնում սկսում եք արդեն ինտիմ թեմաներից խոսել, որտև արդեն համարյա մարդ ու կին եք էլի, հաստատ որոշել եք որ իրար հետ եք ամուսնանալու, արդեն ամոթ ա ամաչելը: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էս ամեն ինչը: Ու պատկերցրու որ երկուսն էլ 15 տարեկան մաքուր էրեխեք են, ու ամբողջ օրը սրտատրոփ սպասում են թե երբ ա իրիկունը գալու որ նորից շփվեն իրար: Նորմալ ա չէ՞, անբարոյական չի չէ՞: Բայց պատկերացրու մեկը էլի մաքուր, 15 տարեկան աղջիկ ա, իսկ մյուսը բոզի տղայա, ով կարողացել ա էրեխուն համոզի որ ինքն էլ ա էնքան մաքուր ինչքան աղջիկը, ու աղջիկը հավատացել ա, էդ դեպքում անբարոյակա՞ն ա դառնում: Ինչի՞ եղբայր: Էրեխա ա էլի, խաբվել ա, շփոթվել ա, չի հասկացել ինչ ա անում, ի՞նչ անբարոյականությունից եք խոսում: Նեղվում եմ  :Sad: 




> Բայց ինչի եք դուք փորձում դրան անբորականություն որակող մարդուն ապացուցեք, որ ինքը սխալա ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ էդ մարդուն ծաղրում ու վիրավորում, խնդրում եմ տվածս հարցերին կոնկրետ և հստակ պատասխանես, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Մեռնեմ թե մեկին վիրավորել ու ծաղրել եմ, թե ինչ-որ մեկն էլ վիրավորվել ա խոսքերիցս՝ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց աստծու սիրուն, էդ էրեխուն անբարոյական մի ասեք:

----------

erexa (02.11.2012), Freeman (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), keyboard (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, չէ, դու հաստատ լրիվ ուրիշ մոլորակից ես ընկել:
> 
> Դու գիտե՞ս, որ հիմա եվրոպաներում-ամերիկաներում-կանադաներում հազիվ թե մինչև ամուսնանալը կույս աղջիկ գտնես, բոլորն էլ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենում են մինչև ամուսնանալը, շատերը՝ հենց տասնհինգ-տասնվեց տարեկանից սկսած: Բայց համ էլ ամուսնանում են, գիտե՞ս: Այ, կարող ա հայ ադաթավոր տղան կնության չառնի, ստիպված աղջիկը գնա էղած-չեղածը կարելու, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ պատմություն ա և կպատմվի մի ուրիշ անգամ:


Բաաա, գլխավոր պատմությունը հենց էտ ա, ինչի ուրիշ անգամ? կարելի ա հենց հիմա էլ պատմել, կարող ես իմ գրառումներից գոնե մեկից մեջբերում անել, որտեղ ես քարոզում եմ կուսություն մինչեւ ամուսնությունը?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բաաա, գլխավոր պատմությունը հենց էտ ա, ինչի ուրիշ անգամ? կարելի ա հենց հիմա էլ պատմել, կարող ես իմ գրառումներից գոնե մեկից մեջբերում անել, որտեղ ես քարոզում եմ կուսություն մինչեւ ամուսնությունը?


Կներես, սխալ էի հասկացել նախորդ գրառումդ:

Հա, ուրեմն ասում ես եթե աղջիկը հարաբերությունները սկսել ա սեքսի համար... Էլի պիտի ասեմ՝ ո՞ր մոլորակից ես իջել: Կանանց ու տղամարդկանց սեռականությունն արմատապես տարբերվում ա իրարից: Կինը շատ-շատ-շատ դժվար ա հարաբերության մեջ մտնում մենակ սեքսի համար: Կնոջ համար շատ կարևոր ա էմոցիոնալ կապվածությունը, մինչդեռ տղամարդու համար հեշտ ա ամեն պատահածի հետ անկողին մտնելը (էս ես չեմ ասում, բաց սեքսոլոգիայի ցանկացած դասագիրք): Ու քանի որ տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև կա էս արմատական տարբերությունը, տղամարդը պետք ա կարողանա առաջացնել էդ էմոցիոնալ կապվածությունը, որ կինը հանձնվի՝ անկախ նրանից էդ տղամարդը չար նպատակներ ունի, թե չէ: Ամանդայի դեպքում էլ ինչու՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ էդ աղջիկը վերցրել ու մի գեղեցիկ օր կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել: Շանտաժիստը (կարծեմ Ռայադերը մանրամասն գրել ա դրա մասին նախորդ էջերում) այ հենց էդ միամտության, էդ էմոցիոնալ կապվածության վրա ա խաղացել:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), erexa (02.11.2012), Sambitbaba (02.11.2012), shatboyov (02.11.2012), Ուլուանա (04.11.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ինչպես ե՞ք վերաբերվում ինտիմ հարաբերությանը մինչ ամուսնությունը  ինձ թվում ա էս թեման եթե բացվի իրա վարկանիշով չի զիջի այս թեմային


Ուշացել ես 6 տարով, բոյով ջան: *Եղել ա* տենց բան: Ի՜նչ մարտեր էին ընթանում: :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), shatboyov (02.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջան ուշադիր կարդա գրառումներս, համ էլ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, էն որ ասածներս աղավաղեցիր ու քո ուզածով ներկայացրեցիր անցած լինի


շնորհակալ եմ



> Դայ, բայց ինքն ասել ա, որ ներել ա անբարոյական էրեխու սխալը:


չէի կարդացել դա


բոլոր, թողեք էդ խեղճ երեխու հոգին հանգստանա

----------

Claudia Mori (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Եկվոր (05.11.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Իրականում ամեն ինչ սահմանել ա բնությունը, մարդը ոչինչի ինքն իրենից չի հորինել: Բնությունը սահմանել ա որոշակի օրենքներ, մարդն էլ պիտի փորձի  հնարավորինս ապրել սահմանված օրենքներով եթե չի ուզում խախտել բնության կողմից սահմանված ներդաշնակությունը:
> Բնությունը կնոջը տվալ ա որոշակի դեր, կինը իր բնույթով ինչ որ առումով հանդիսանում ա արարիչ, կնոջ օրգանիզմը հանդիսանում ա միջավայր, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում մարդ արարածի սաղմնավորման, ձեւավորման զարգացման պրոցեսը, բնություն նաեւ սահմանել ա հետեւյալը, միայն մաքուր միաջավայրում կարող է ձեւվավորվել առողջ 
> սերունդ:



Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում է, բնությունը կոնկրետ օրենք չի սահմանել: Դա սահմանել են մարդիկ: Ո՛չ բոլոր կանայք կարող են երջանիկ ապրել, էնպես՝ ինչպե՞ս, որ դու ես գրել սիրելի չամիչ: Քանի որ բնության մեջ ո՛չ միայն հանդիպում են հետերո կանայք, այլ նաև բիսեքսուալներ, լեսբիներ և ասեքսուալներ: Որոշ լեսբի կանայք ո՛չ էլ ուզում են արարել, իսկ ասեքսուալներ կան, որոնք նույնիսկ սեռական հարաբերություն չեն ուզում արական կամ նույն սեռի հետ: Էլ արարելու մասին խոսք չի էլ կարող գնալ: Ուստի ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ յուրովի է և լավ է ապրի էնպես ինչպես, որ ինքն է ցանկանում,   :Smile:  դիմացիններին չվնասելով, հատկապես եթե այդ մարդը չափահաս է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես արդեն հրաժարվում եմ Չամիչի գրածները կարդալ, շատ եմ տանջվում լոգիկա գտնելու վրա։ Ասենք՝ «Միլիոն անգամ նշեցի, անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում, հատուկ սեւով ընդգծեցի» էս նախադասության մեջ մարդը իրա կողմից մտցնում ա «անծանոթի» գաղափարը, ու դրա վրաի կառուցում մեղադրանքը։
> Ես իհարկե էլ իրան չեմ հարցնում, թե դա որտեղից վերցրեց, որտև իրա պատասխաններն ինձ էլ ինֆորմացիա չեն տալիս։ Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, ամեն հաջորդ գրառումը նախորդը սվաղելու անհաջող փորձ ա դառնում։
> 
> Ես քննարկումից դուրս չեմ գա, բայց կպատասխանեմ, ավելի ադեկվատ գրառումներին։
> Կորչի կեղծ բարոյախոսությունը, կեցցեն մարդային ազատությունն ու օրենքի գերակայությունը ։)
> 
> Եթե ես օրենքի սահմաններում անում եմ սրտիս ուզածը, թքած ունեմ կողքից ցանկացած կարծիքի վրա, ու մաղթում եմ երիտասարդներին նման մտածողություն։ Գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեք մարդկային փոքր խմբերի (ազգային, կրոնական քաղաքային, ...) կողմից թելադրվող ու համարյա թե պարտադրվող «օրենքներն» ու տաբուները։
> Ես առաջին հերթին մարդ եմ, հետո նոր հայ, երևանցի, տղամարդ, աթեիստ, կամպյուտըրշիկ ...


Ախր այդ օրենքները օդից չեն ծնվում, էլի բարոյականության վրա են հիմնված  :Smile: 
Ասենք, "սպանել չի կարելի" օրենքը արտահայտում է մեր հասարակության բարոյական կարծիքը երևույթի մասին: Մեկ այլ հասարակությունում կարող էր լինել "կարողացել է, սպանել է, ուրեմն լավ է արել, թող զոհը պաշտպանվեր":
Ասենք, մինչև չգիտեմ որ թիվը, երբ օրենքը արգելում էր միասեռական ակտը, դու համարում էիր, որ չի՞ կարելի, հիմա համարում ես, որ կարելի է, վաղը եթե մեր քյառթուները հասնեն նրան, որ կրկին արգելվի, դու ինչպե՞ս դրան կվերաբերվես:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր այդ օրենքները օդից չեն ծնվում, էլի բարոյականության վրա են հիմնված 
> Ասենք, "սպանել չի կարելի" օրենքը արտահայտում է մեր հասարակության բարոյական կարծիքը երևույթի մասին: Մեկ այլ հասարակությունում կարող էր լինել "կարողացել է, սպանել է, ուրեմն լավ է արել, թող զոհը պաշտպանվեր":
> Ասենք, մինչև չգիտեմ որ թիվը, երբ օրենքը արգելում էր միասեռական ակտը, դու համարում էիր, որ չի՞ կարելի, հիմա համարում ես, որ կարելի է, վաղը եթե մեր քյառթուները հասնեն նրան, որ կրկին արգելվի, դու ինչպե՞ս դրան կվերաբերվես:


Օրենքները կամաց-կամաց գնում են նրան, որ ապաքրեականացնում են այն, ինչն առաջ քրեական էր (օրինակ նույնասեռականությունը), միայն այն բանի հիման վրա, որ դա հասարակությանը վնաս չի, ու ավեալցնում է անհատի ազատությունը։
Հակառակին տանող օրենքներին արդեն ազատությանը սովորած հասարակությունը (այդ թվում և ես) դեմ կարտահայտվի։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Օրենքները կամաց-կամաց գնում են նրան, որ ապաքրեականացնում են այն, ինչն առաջ քրեական էր (օրինակ նույնասեռականությունը), միայն այն բանի հիման վրա, որ դա հասարակությանը վնաս չի, ու ավեալցնում է անհատի ազատությունը։
> Հակառակին տանող օրենքներին արդեն ազատությանը սովորած հասարակությունը (այդ թվում և ես) դեմ կարտահայտվի։


Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հասարակությանը վնաս լինելը շատ հարաբերական հասկացություն է: Այն, ինչը քո կարծիքով հասարակությանը վնաս չի հասցնում, Չամիչի կարծիքով հասցնում է:

----------

Եկվոր (05.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ հասարակությանը վնաս լինելը շատ հարաբերական հասկացություն է: Այն, ինչը քո կարծիքով հասարակությանը վնաս չի հասցնում, Չամիչի կարծիքով հասցնում է:


Դրա համար էլ ում ձեռք չի տալիս ընդունված օրենքը կամ իրա յուղով տապակվում ա, կամ պայքարում ա օրենքի դեմ։ Բայց քանի դեռ օրենքը կա, ես դրան ենթարկվում եմ ու, հնարավորության դեպքում՝ պարտադրում։
Բայց տենդենցը գնում ա նրան, որ օրենք ընդունողները ավելի լայն են նայում, քան «ազգային մտածողության» տեր մարդիկ։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երևում ա որ Ամանդա Տոդդի պատմությունը այս բաժնի որոշ գրառողներ չեն ուզում ճիշտ հասկանալ…

Ամանդա Տոդդը բոզ չի, ոչ էլ անբարոյական ա… նա մեղք էլ չի գործել… նա պարզապես սայթակել ա, որի հետևանքով նրան շանտաժի են ենթարկել ու հասցրել ինքնասպանության… Ֆորումցիներից մեկը գրեց որ եթե էդ աղջիկը լիներ անբարոյական և բոզ, նա ինքնասպանություն չէր գործի այլ հանգիստ կապրեր… սայկաքելու ու մեղքի միջև տարբերությունը սարեր ու ձորեր են… սայթակողները վատ մարդիկ չեն, բայց մեղք գործողները հավանական է որ վատ մարդիկ լինեն՝ հանցագործ… Ամանդան վստահել ա էդ տղուն ընենց ոնց որ մեզնից շատ շատերն են վստահում իրենց կողակցին, կենակցին, ընկերոջը, ընկերուհուն և այլն և բավական ա որ քո վստահած անձը ուրիշ մտքեր ունենա ու մենք կարանք հայտնվենք շանտաժի առաջ… ես կարամ էս տեսանկյունից ասեմ որ իմ կինը, ենկերներից շատ շատերի կանայք ու ընկերուհիները, այս ֆորումի շատ անդամներ էլ կարող էին հայտնվել նույն վիճակում՝ շանտաժի եթե մեզանից մեկն ու մեկը որոշեր, կամ մի քիչ ավելի "այլ" նպատակ ունենար, իսկ դա իրականությունից էդքան էլ հեռու բան չի… թող ոչ մեկը չասի թե ինքը չէր հայտնվի այդ դրության մեջ, քանի որ չի կարա հայտնվի էն մարդը ով ընդհանրապես չի վստահում ոչ մեկին ոչ ընկերոջը, ոչ կողակցի, չ որևէ մեկին… իսկ էդ տեսակի մարդիկ անբարոյական մարդիկ են որովհետև իրենք իրենց էլ չեն վստահում… ու էս դրության մեջ մենք չգիտենք թե ինչպես մենք կտանեինք էդ հարվածը… 

Ամանդան վստահել ա ու սայթակել ա… ու դրա համար մեր "քրիստոնյա", "բարոյական", "ամոթ-աբուռով" գրառողնեը դրած դատապարտում են Ամանդային, մեղադրում եսիմ ինչ-ինչ հագուկապի, ծիծիկ ցույց տալու համար (կներես keyboard ջան որ քեզ օրգազմի եմ հասցնում, բայց ծիծիկ գրելը կարճ ա)… հիմա ես հարց ունեմ հետևյալ ֆորումցիներին

*Չամիչ
Նետ
dvgray
keyboard
vahe-91*


Աստված իրա միածին որդուն ուղարկեց երկիր որպեսզի մեզ՝ մեղավորներից *խղճա ու փրկի*… չդատի, չդատապարտի, չքննադատի այլ խղճա ու փրկի, որովհետև երբ դատում ես կամ դատապարտում ես էլ խղճալ ու փրկել չկա… չի լինում… փրկում են նրանք ովքեր չեն դատապարտում, իսկ դուք իմանալով էս դեպքի ողբերգական վախճանը հլա շարունակում եք դատել, դատապարտել էդ աղջկա սայթակումը նույնացնելով նրան բոզի ու անբարոյականի հետ… իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք բոզ ու անբարոյական ինչ ա նշանակում… *ինձ չասեք թե խղճում եք աղջկան, քանի որ խղճացողը չի դատապարտում իմանալով թե ինչ գին ա էդ աղջիկը վճարել իր վստահության ու սայթակման համար*… ու իմանալով էս ամեն ինչը, իմանալով թե ինչ դժոխքի ու նվաստացումների միջով ա անցել էդ աղջիկն ու ինչ վախճան ա ունեցել իրա տանջանքները դուք կանգնում քննարկում եք իրա հագուկապն ու ծիծիկ ցույց տալը՞… իբր բա ծիծիկդ ես ցույց տվել ի՞նչ էիր սպասում… 

դուք ի՞նչ բարոյականության նորմերի կրող եք որ իմանալով էս ամեն ինչի վախճանը հլա դատապարտում եք աղջկան, որ նշանակում ա փրկության ձեռք չեք մեկնում… դուք ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա եք… դատելը տրված ա աստծուն, ինչպես նաև պատժելը կամ պատժի հետ անգամ համաձայնվել ու չհամաձայնվելը… ձեզ աստծու տեղ ե՞ք դրել…

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2012), Chuk (02.11.2012), Jarre (02.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (02.11.2012), Գալաթեա (02.11.2012), Նարե91 (03.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Չամիչ  ջան,  եթե  թույլ  կտաս  ես  փորձեմ  պատասախանել  քո  բարձրացրած  մի  քանի  հարցերին:
Բայց  իմ  պատասխանը  չի  պարտավորեցնում  ինչ-որ  մեկին,  որ  նա  ընդունի  կամ  համաձայնվի  համապատասխան  տեսակետի՝  «ասել  կուզի  իրերի  և  փաստերի  այսպիսի   դասավորության  հետ»:
Դու  հիմանակնում  երկու  հարց  էս  բարձրացնում,   մեկը  բարոյականության,  մյուսը  ազատության:
Սկզբից  փորձեմ  ազատությունը  իմ  ընկալողականությամբ  բացատրել:
Ազատությունը  այն  է,  երբ դու   չես  վախենում  քո կայացրած  որոշման  համար   հասարակության   ճնշումից: Այսինքը  դու  ապրում  էս  մի  հասարակությունում,  որտեղ  բոլորը  անխնդիր  հարգում  են  իրենց  դիմացինի  կարծիքը  և  կայացրած  որոշումները՝  իրենց  իսկ  սեփական   կյանքի  վերաբերյալ: Ազատությունը   նաև  պատասխանատվություն  է  ենթադրում,  այսինքը  դու  չես  կարող  մի  որոշում  կայացնել,  որտեղ  քո  որոշումը    ոտնահարում  է  կամ  խանգարում  է  ուրիշի      ազատ  ընտրության   իրավունքը:  
Դու  խորը  գիտակցում  էս,  որ  ամեն  մարդ  իր  որոշումները  կայացնում  է,  իրեն  հարմար  կամ  հոգեհարազատ  վարվելակերպից  կամ  իրավիճակից   ելնելով: Դու  չես  մեղադրում,  չես  ծաղրում,  չես  վիրավորում,  իր  ընտրության  համար,  որքան  էլ  այդ  ընտրությունը  քո  գիտակցությանը  խորթ  և  աընդունելի  լինի:  Դու  իրեն   ընդունում  էս  այնպիսին,  ինչպես  որ  կա,  չփորձելով   մանիպուլացիոն  միջոցներով  ազդել  իր  կայացրած  որոշման  վրա: Չամիչ  ջան,  այս  ամենը  վերաբերվում  է  ազատ  հասարակությանը,  հակառակ  դեպքում  շատ  տրամաբանակն  հարց  կծագի  քեզ  մոտ,  կասես՝  «հիմա  ի՞նչ  պիտի  թողնեին  որ  այդ  երեխան  ինքնասպան  լիներ,  չէ  որ  դա  իր  որոշումն  էր»  իսկ  ես  կհկադարձեմ,  որ  նրան  ինքնասպանության  է  հասցրել  այն  հասարակությունը,  որը  ծաղրում,  վիրավորում  և  կտտանքների  է  ենթարկում  այն  մարդկանց,  որոնք  իրենց  նման  չեն  մտածում: Եթե  նրան  չծաղրեին  չվիրավորեին,  նա   ինքնասպանություն   չէր  գործի:  Բազմաթիվ  են  այնպիսի  մարդիկ,  ում  այդպիսի  ֆլիրտները  չեն  բացահայտվել  և  նրանք  իրենց  կյանքի  այդ  փոքրիկ  հատվածից  հրաշալի  փորձ  և  դաս   են  ստացել  հետագա  կյանքի  համար:   

Հիմա  բարոյականության  մասին:  Չամիչ  ջան,  ամեն  հասարակություն,  իր  բարոյականություն  կոչվածի   չափանիշները  ունի: Անբարոյականություն  կոչվող  «վախ  առաջացնող»   երևույթը,  հզոր  խաղաքարտ  է  մարդկանց  կառավարելի   պահելու  համար:   Այս  խաղաքարտը   տարբեր  հասարակություններում  տարբեր  կերպ  է  կիրառվում,  կախված  այդ    հասարակության  գիտակցական  մակարդակից:          

 Օրինակ՝  դու  եբևիցէ  կպատկերացնես  որ  ձկան  գլուխ  ուտելը  անբարոյականություն  է,  բայց  արի  ու  տես,  որ  միլիարդավոր  մարդիկ  դա  անբարոյականություն  են  համարում:  Այդ  նույն  հասարակությունում,  որտեղ  ձկան  գլուխ  ուտելը  անբարոյականություն  է,  այնտեղ  բազմակնությունը  և   տասերեք  տարեկան  աղջկան    կին  տանելը  նորմալ  է  դիտարկվում:   Սրանից  մի  քսանհինգ  տարի  առաջ,  string անդրավարտիք  հագնելը  ամբարոյականության  չափանիշ  էր  մեծահասակների  համար:
Մի՞  թե  դա  հիմա  որպես  անբարոյականություն  է  համարվում: Հասարակությունը  զարգանում  է  կյանքին  համընթաց,  այն՝   ինչը  հիսուն  տարի  առաջ  անբարոյականություն  էր  կոչվում,  այսօր  հասկանում  են,  որ  դա  ընդհամենը   այդ  հասարակության  գիտակցությունում   գործող  կարծրատիպ  էր:  Նույն  մեր  պապերը,  ոչ  վաղ  անցիալում   անբարոյականի  պիտակ  էին  կպցնում  երբ  աղջիկը  մազերը  կարճ  էր  կտրում,  կամ  շպարվում  էր,  կամ   շալվար  էր  հագնում:  
Ես  չեմ  մեղադրում  այդ  մարդկանց,  քանզի  այդ  ժամանակաընթացքում  ապրող  մարդկանց  գիտակցությունը,   այդպիսի  իրերի  դասավորվածություն  հերթականություն    էր  ենթադրում:  Միշտ  էլ  եկող  սերունդին  քննադատում  և  մեղադրում  են  իրենց  ազատամիտ  լինելու  մեջ, գրեթե  համոզված   եմ  քեզ  էլ  են  մեղադրել:  Բարոյականության  խաղաքարտը  տարբեր  իրավիճակներում  կորցնում  է  իր  ակտուալությունը:  Մի  պարագայում  նույն  երևույթը  պիտակավորում  են  որպես  անբարոյականություն,  մյուսում  հնարամտություն,  կամ  մեկ  այլ  պիտակ  են  դնում: 
Ասածս  ինչ  է,  բարոյականությունը  տարբեր  հասարակություններում  գործող  մարդու  արժեհամակարգում  ներդրած  կարծրատիպեր  են,  և  բնականաբար  համապատասխան  հասարակության  արժեհամակարգից  ելնելով  էլ,  մարդիկ    երևույթները  պիտակավորում  են  անբարոյականություն: 
Քո  արժեհամակարգից  ելնելով  այդ  արարքը  անբարոյականություն  է,  և  ես  հարգում  եմ  քո  կարծիքը  և  մոտեցումը,  և  չեմ  պատրաստվում  այն  փոփոխել,   իմ  արժեհամակարգից  ելնելով  անբարոյականություն  կամ  բարոյականություն  գոյություն  չունի,  ցանկացած  արարք  ոչ  լավ  է  ոչ  էլ  վատ,  նա  այնպիսին  է  ինչպիսին  որ  կա:  Եթե կարող  էս,  դու  էլ  հարգիր  իմ  մոտեցումը  և  իմ  արժեհամակարգում  գործող  արժեքները:

Չամիչ  ջան,  դու  նաև  հարցնում  էիր  երեխաների  պահով,  որ մի  թե  ոչինչ  պիտի  չսովորեցնենք  ու  թողնենք  հենց  այդպես  մեծանան:   
Հարգելիս՝  եթե  կարող  էս  երեխաներիդ  սովորեցրու  որ հարգեն  ուրիշների  ընտրության  իրավունքը  և   կայացրած  որոշումները,  և  չծաղրեն  ու  վիրավորեն  ուրիշներին,  եթե նույնիսկ  այդ  որոշումները  իրենց  համար   խորթ  են  և  չեն  բխում    իրենց   պատկերացրած  կյանքի  չափանիշներից:       

Եթե  ուզում  էս  սովորեցրու  նաև՝ որ  հոգևոր  էգոն այն է, երբ մարդը կառչելով  իր պատկերացումներից,  անհրաժեշտություն է զգում, փոփոխել  ուրիշների պատկերացումները  և  ընկալումները  զանազան երևույթների  վերաբերյալ,  մոտեցնելով  և  համապատասխանեցնելով այն, իր պատկերացրած  և  ընկալած  «իդիալականի»  չափանիշներին: 
Այսպես վարվելով,  մարդիկ՝ ենթագիտակցորեն ուզում են ինքնահաստատեն իրենց  սեփական  կատարելությունը  ուրիշների նկատմամբ:

Չամիչ  ջան,   սրանք  շատ  կարևոր  և  պիտանի  բաներ  են,  ես  պարզապես  առաջարկում եմ,  և  ամենևին  պարտադիր  չէ,  որ  հենց  սա,  և  հենց    այս  կերպով  սովորեցնես:

Դու  կարող  էս  արձագանքել  այս  գրածիս,  հաճելի  կլինի  լսել  քո  կարծիքը,  բայց  քանի  որ  ես  բանավիճել  չեմ  սիրում,  հնարավոր  է  որ  չպատասխանեմ  քո  գրածին,  որի  համար  նախորոք  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:

----------

CactuSoul (03.11.2012), erexa (03.11.2012), Lem (03.11.2012), Peace (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> *Keyboard* ջան, հոգուդ մեռնեմ, մի նեղացի, հաշվի թե էդ "դժվար"-ը չեմ ասել, դու էլ տենց հեգնանքով էդ հումանիստագլոբալահանդուրժողականացվածդ մի ասա, չգիտեմ էդ ինչ ա, գիտեմ որ եթե մեկին նեղացնում են՝ պաշտպանել է պետք, կամ լավագույն դեպքում չմիանալ նեղացնողներին, մնացած էդ տերմինալոգիան իմ խելքի բանը չի:
> Չէ, չկա տենց գրառում, արի ավելի լավ ա բանավեճի ընդհանուր կոնտեքստն ասեմ. մի քանի հոգի ասում են՝ խողճ էրեխա, ինչ օրն են գցել տականքները, որին մի քանի հոգի պատասխանում են թե՝ հլը դրա հագուկապին նայեք, դրա պահվածքին ուշադրություն դարձրեք, հլը մի հատ էլ ինքնասպանություն ա գարծել, արհամարանքի արժանի պոռնիկ ա էլի: 
> Ու սա ասում են 15 տարեկան աղջկա մասին  
> Իբր թող տենց չպահեր իրեն, շանտաժի չէր ենթարկվի: Իբր բա կարող ա՞ պաչեին ճակատներին դնեին: Տո բա ինչ պիտի անեին այ քո հոր աստծուն մեռնեմ, բա աղջիկը ստեղծված ա որ պաչես ճակատիդ դնես, ոչ թե ստորացնես ու միլիոններով, անգամ մահից հետո հալածես էրեխուն:
> Ապեր, ցավդ տանեմ, գիտե՞ս էդ անտեր վիրտը ոնց ա լինում: Սկզբում սենց փիլիսոփայական մտքեր եք փոխարինում, խելոք խելոք բաներից եք խոսում, ընթացքում կապվածություն ես զգում, զգում ես որ եթե էսօր իրիկուն չխոսաս հետը, կտխրես ահագին: Սենց սեր եք խոստովանում իրար, սրտիկ-մրտիկ, ծաղիկ-մաղիկ եք ուղարկում իրար, պաչիկ մաչիկ եք ուղարկում, հետո սկսում եք ապագայի պլաններ կազմել, իբր անպայման ամուսնանալու ենք, բան, սկսում եք համատեղ կյանքի մասին ձեր պատկերացումներով կիսվել, սկսում եք ձեր ապագա երեխաները անունները որոշել, կամաց-կամաց մի քանի ամիս հետո, երբ որ արդեն կապվածությունն իր գագաթնակետին ա հասնում սկսում եք արդեն ինտիմ թեմաներից խոսել, որտև արդեն համարյա մարդ ու կին եք էլի, հաստատ որոշել եք որ իրար հետ եք ամուսնանալու, արդեն ամոթ ա ամաչելը: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էս ամեն ինչը: Ու պատկերցրու որ երկուսն էլ 15 տարեկան մաքուր էրեխեք են, ու ամբողջ օրը սրտատրոփ սպասում են թե երբ ա իրիկունը գալու որ նորից շփվեն իրար: Նորմալ ա չէ՞, անբարոյական չի չէ՞: Բայց պատկերացրու մեկը էլի մաքուր, 15 տարեկան աղջիկ ա, իսկ մյուսը բոզի տղայա, ով կարողացել ա էրեխուն համոզի որ ինքն էլ ա էնքան մաքուր ինչքան աղջիկը, ու աղջիկը հավատացել ա, էդ դեպքում անբարոյակա՞ն ա դառնում: Ինչի՞ եղբայր: Էրեխա ա էլի, խաբվել ա, շփոթվել ա, չի հասկացել ինչ ա անում, ի՞նչ անբարոյականությունից եք խոսում: Նեղվում եմ 
> Մեռնեմ թե մեկին վիրավորել ու ծաղրել եմ, թե ինչ-որ մեկն էլ վիրավորվել ա խոսքերիցս՝ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց աստծու սիրուն, էդ էրեխուն անբարոյական մի ասեք:


Ես էս թեմայում առաջին գրառումս որ արեցի, էդ գրառումս վերաբերվում էր նրան, որ թեմայում ոչ թե քննարկում էր, այլ ծաղր, քլնգոց, անառողջ քննարկում և այլն:
Ու ես իմ գրառումն անելուց համաձայնեցի Չամիչի էն մտքին, որ "զոհի" գործոնը այս դեպքում առկա է, քանի որ Չամիչի կոպիտ նկարագրմամբ 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար, նշված աղջկա արտաքինը այնքան էլ նորմալ չի:
Ասենք թե իմ տեսակետը համընկնում է Չամիչի տեսակետի հետ, դա որևէ մեկին իրավունք է՞ տալիս ծաղրել կամ քլնգլել իմ գրառումը, բացի իմ գրառումը` նաև իմ անձը:
Ասենք Չամիչը մտածում ա, որ էդ երեխեն իրա արտաքինի պատճառովա հասել դրան, դու մտածում ես, որ էդ երեխեն խաբվելա, ինքը շատ միամիտա եղել իրան խաբել են, ես մտածում եմ, որ անտերությանա մատնված եղել դրա համար էլ եղելա էն ինչ եղելա: Ամեն մեկս մեր տեսակետն ունենք չէ՞ ու հիմա ես ու դու մեր տեսակետները հայտտնում ենք, բայց իրար չենք վիրավորում չէ՞: Ասենք դու գրում ես, որ իմ կարծիքը, իմ տարամաբանությունը քեզ անհասկանալիա, քո համար անընդունելիա, ես էլ ասում եմ Արեա ջան, դե պարտադիր չի, որ դու կիսես իմ տեսակետը ու դու էլ քո տեսակետը չես բռթում չէ՞  իմ վրա: Ահա, հասկացանք, պարզեցինք, եկանք էն բանին հասանք, որ ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքը ասեցինք, շնորքով իրար լսեցինք ու մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը էստեղի կարծիքները կարդալով թող հետևություն անի կամ էս կարծիքների հիման վրա սերունդ դաստիարակի դա արդեն տվյալ մարդու որոշելիքն է:
Ու էս ամենը ուղղակի գիտակցել է պետք, եթե ես ու դու իրար սենց շատ մատչելի ձևով հասկանում ենք, ուրեմն մյուսներին էլ կկարողանանք հասկանալ, այ իրանք մեզ կհասկանան թե չէ, դժվարա ասելը:

----------

Արէա (03.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> *Աթեիստ*, չե՞ս ուզում ընդունել, որ կամերայի դիմաց հանվելը մի տեսակ ազաբոչենի մարդու պահվածք ա: Իսկ ազաբոչենին այլասերվածից կամ անբարոյից էտքան էլ հեռու չի  
> 
> Հ.գ
> ալքիմիայից լավ չեմ, բայց էտի անբարո գիտություն ա


Վահե, երևի քեզ համար ֆրիգիդ/իմպոտենտ մարդիկ են բարոյական: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, քո գրառումները ձգտում եմ շրջանցել՝ մտածելով, «կմեծանա, կհասկանա», բայց ամեն ինչին էլ չափ կա, էլի:




> որովետև հանցագործի հարցում բոլորն էլ կարծում են, որ մեղավոր ա  հիմա վեճը, Ամանդայի՝ տուն տանելու աղջիկ լինելու կամ չլինելու պահով ա


Ով գիտի կարմիր խնձորի հետ էլ խնդիրներ լինեին... ինձ միշտ զարմացրել ա, թե հայերն ինչ պատրաստակամությամբ են ընդունում ու ինչ ֆանատիզմով են պաշտպանում քրդական ադաթները:




> իրա արարքի մասին բացասական կարծիք արտահայտողները քարկոծվում կամ  թշնամական ու նույնիսկ վիրավորական վերաբունքի են արժանանում, դրա համար էլ սենց երկարում ա թեման


Մի հատ թեմա բացեմ էգ քյառթերի կուսամոլության պատճառների մասին, ինձ էլ որձ քյառթերը կփորձեն քարկոծել: Բարեբախտաբար, ես հասկանում եմ, որ էգ քյառթերի կուսամոլության դարդն ինձ չեն տվել:

Չշարունակեմ: Ցանկացած դեպքում, այս թեմայի քննարկումն ինձ մոտ հպարտության զգացողություն առաջացրեց, որ որոշ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ուժեղ ու բաց միտք ունեն, քան ես սպասում էի: Հիմա հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե Ակումբում Ամանդայի նման մի աղջիկ հայտնվեր, իմ կարիքը չէր զգացվի նրան օգնություն ցույց տալու համար: Մյուս կողմից, մեծագույն հիասթափությամբ հասկացա, որ մարդու գլխի դատարկությունը հաճախ համալրվում է համառության, կրոնի ու ազատ ժամանակի անհաղթահարելի պաշարով: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ:

----------

Lem (03.11.2012), Mephistopheles (02.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.11.2012), Աթեիստ (02.11.2012), Արէա (03.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ով գիտի կարմիր խնձորի հետ էլ խնդիրներ լինեին... ինձ միշտ զարմացրել ա, թե հայերն ինչ պատրաստակամությամբ են ընդունում ու ինչ ֆանատիզմով են պաշտպանում քրդական ադաթները:


մոռացել էի տուն տանելու բառը չակերտների մեջ դնեյի, որ ինձ կարմիր խնձորի ֆանատ չսարքեիր  :Smile: 




> Մի հատ թեմա բացեմ էգ քյառթերի կուսամոլության պատճառների մասին, ինձ էլ որձ քյառթերը կփորձեն քարկոծել: Բարեբախտաբար, ես հասկանում եմ, որ էգ քյառթերի կուսամոլության դարդն ինձ չեն տվել:
> 
> Չշարունակեմ: Ցանկացած դեպքում, այս թեմայի քննարկումն ինձ մոտ հպարտության զգացողություն առաջացրեց, որ որոշ մարդիկ շատ ավելի ուժեղ ու բաց միտք ունեն, քան ես սպասում էի: Հիմա հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե Ակումբում Ամանդայի նման մի աղջիկ հայտնվեր, իմ կարիքը չէր զգացվի նրան օգնություն ցույց տալու համար: *Մյուս կողմից, մեծագույն հիասթափությամբ հասկացա, որ մարդու գլխի դատարկությունը հաճախ համալրվում է համառության, կրոնի ու ազատ ժամանակի անհաղթահարելի պաշարով: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ:*


Մյուս անգամ չփորձես ինձ կամ ինչ որ մեկին որակավորումներ տալ, առանց ճանաչելու ու առավել ևս մոնիտորի հետևում թաքնված լինելով: Հե՞տո ինչ, որ ես էտ կարծիքն ունեմ էս պատմության նկատմամբ, կա՞րաս մուգ  նշածս հատվածի համար բացատրություն տաս  :Think:

----------

keyboard (03.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էս թեմայում առաջին գրառումս որ արեցի, էդ գրառումս վերաբերվում էր նրան, որ թեմայում ոչ թե քննարկում էր, այլ ծաղր, քլնգոց, անառողջ քննարկում և այլն:
> Ու ես իմ գրառումն անելուց համաձայնեցի Չամիչի էն մտքին, որ "զոհի" գործոնը այս դեպքում առկա է, քանի որ Չամիչի կոպիտ նկարագրմամբ 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար, նշված աղջկա արտաքինը այնքան էլ նորմալ չի...


keyboard, ես առաջին իմ գրառումում նշեցի, որ իրա արտաքինի վրա սևեռվելը հատկապես էս պարագայում սխալ, դա խնդրի հետ աղերս չունի: Չամիչը տեսավ նկարը, հայ հասարակության օրինակով մտածեց՝ դե տոչնի ա, դու որ սենց արտաքին ունես, տենց էլ պտի լինի, բայց... փուստ կրակեց: Նման արտաքինի համար արևմուտքում ոչ մի դեռահաս ճնշման չի ենթարկվի, ստեղ դա թինեյջերների կլասիկ հագուկապ ա. այ որ ասում ես նորմալ, այ հենց նորմալը ստեղ էտ ա: Դեռ տարիքի հետ ավելի համեստ են դառնում: 

Ու հենց ստեղ մեխը դա է, որ անկախ արտաքինից, նույնիսկ չադրաով մարդուն /ակումբցիներից մեկը փաստացի օրինակ էլ բերեց/ շանտաժով կարելի ա նման օրը գցել: 
Փաստացի հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, 32 տարեկան այլասերված հայվանը 15 տարեկան երեխուն /վիդեոչաթի դեպքի ժամանակ երևի դեռ ավելի փոքր է եղել/ մանկապզծության և շանտաժի է ենթարկել, ու ոմանք պնդում են, թե իրա "պոնյատներով" /արժեհամակարգով/ լրիվ տեղին ա արել. 




> Այսինքն դու կողմնակից ես, որ մարդիկ հետեւեն որոշակի բարոյական նորմարի չխաբեն, շանտաժ չանեն, հիմա դու քո բարոյականությունն ես քարոզում: Մինչդեռ անծանոթի հետ 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում ես նորմալ, բարոյական: Այսինքն բարոյականության վերաբերյալ ձեր մոտեցումները բախվեցին, նա էլ անծանոթի հետ վիրտ անելն ա համարում անբարոյականություն եւ անբարոյականության համար շանտաժ անելը համարում ա լրիվ բարոյական:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.11.2012), Արէա (03.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> *vahe-91*
> 
> դուք իմանալով էս դեպքի ողբերգական վախճանը հլա շարունակում եք դատել, դատապարտել էդ աղջկա սայթակումը նույնացնելով նրան բոզի ու անբարոյականի հետ… իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք բոզ ու անբարոյական ինչ ա նշանակում… *ինձ չասեք թե խղճում եք աղջկան, քանի որ խղճացողը չի դատապարտում իմանալով թե ինչ գին ա էդ աղջիկը վճարել իր վստահության ու սայթակման համար*… ու իմանալով էս ամեն ինչը, իմանալով թե ինչ դժոխքի ու նվաստացումների միջով ա անցել էդ աղջիկն ու ինչ վախճան ա ունեցել իրա տանջանքները դուք կանգնում քննարկում եք իրա հագուկապն ու ծիծիկ ցույց տալը՞… իբր բա ծիծիկդ ես ցույց տվել ի՞նչ էիր սպասում…


կասեմ կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝
1. Ես չեմ գտնում, որ Ամանդան արժանի էր մահի:
2. Ամենինչ մարդու խելքից ա գալիս: Ես 13-15 տարեկանում 3 հատ դասարան եմ փոխել ու 2 դպրոց: Այսինքն՝ շխվել եմ բազմաթիվ դեռահասների հետ: Ու հիմա չեմ կարում հիշեմ որևէ մեկին, ով կարար նման անխելքություն աներ: 




> *vahe-91*
> 
> դուք ի՞նչ բարոյականության նորմերի կրող եք որ իմանալով էս ամեն ինչի վախճանը հլա դատապարտում եք աղջկան, որ նշանակում ա փրկության ձեռք չեք մեկնում… դուք ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա եք… դատելը տրված ա աստծուն, ինչպես նաև պատժելը կամ պատժի հետ անգամ համաձայնվել ու չհամաձայնվելը… ձեզ աստծու տեղ ե՞ք դրել…


ի՞նչ փրկության ձեռքի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե արդեն մեռել ա էտ մարդը: Ես չար մարդ չեմ, եթե ինչ որ մեկն ինձ տեսել կամ ճանաչում ա կհաստատի, որ կյանքում ոչ մեկի ո՛չ մահը, ո՛չ էլ վատը կցանկանամ: Որ առաջին անգամ կարդացի մտածեցի, լավ հասկացանք էն տղեն հանցագործ էր, բա էտ աղջիկը ի՞նչով էր մտածում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կասեմ կարճ ու կոնկրետ՝
> 1. *Ես չեմ գտնում, որ Ամանդան արժանի էր մահի*:
> 2. *Ամենինչ մարդու խելքից ա գալիս*: Ես 13-15 տարեկանում 3 հատ դասարան եմ փոխել ու 2 դպրոց: Այսինքն՝ շխվել եմ բազմաթիվ դեռահասների հետ: Ու հիմա չեմ կարում հիշեմ որևէ մեկին, ով կարար նման անխելքություն աներ: 
> 
> 
> *ի՞նչ փրկության ձեռքի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե արդեն մեռել ա էտ մարդը:* Ես չար մարդ չեմ, եթե ինչ որ մեկն ինձ տեսել կամ ճանաչում ա կհաստատի, որ կյանքում ոչ մեկի ո՛չ մահը, ո՛չ էլ վատը կցանկանամ: Որ առաջին անգամ կարդացի մտածեցի, լավ հասկացանք էն տղեն հանցագործ էր, *բա էտ աղջիկը ի՞նչով էր մտածում*:


երբ ասում ես "Ամենինչ մարդու խելքից ա գալիս", դա նշանակում ա արժանի ա… այսինքն իրան ես մեղադրում մահի մեջ… 

էն փրկության որ եթե մարդու մեռնելուց հետո չես կարծում որ փրկել *էր* պետք (վկա "Ամենինչ մարդու խելքից ա գալիս"-ը), ապա մինչև մեռնելը դու ընդհանրապես հաստատ չէիր մեկնի փրկության ձեռք որովհետև "Ամենինչ մարդու խելքից ա գալիս"

…սայթակել ա ապեր, սայ-թա-կել… եթե ես էլ էդ հանցագործի նման մտածած լինեի իմ կնիկն էլ կարար նման վիճակում հայտնվեր…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rhayader (03.11.2012), Աթեիստ (03.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ամանդան վստահել ա ու սայթակել ա… ու դրա համար մեր "քրիստոնյա", "բարոյական", "ամոթ-աբուռով" գրառողնեը դրած դատապարտում են Ամանդային, մեղադրում եսիմ ինչ-ինչ հագուկապի, ծիծիկ ցույց տալու համար (կներես keyboard ջան որ քեզ օրգազմի եմ հասցնում, բայց ծիծիկ գրելը կարճ ա)… հիմա ես հարց ունեմ հետևյալ ֆորումցիներին
> 
> *Չամիչ
> Նետ
> dvgray
> keyboard
> vahe-91*
> 
> 
> Աստված իրա միածին որդուն ուղարկեց երկիր որպեսզի մեզ՝ մեղավորներից *խղճա ու փրկի*… չդատի, չդատապարտի, չքննադատի այլ խղճա ու փրկի, որովհետև երբ դատում ես կամ դատապարտում ես էլ խղճալ ու փրկել չկա… չի լինում… փրկում են նրանք ովքեր չեն դատապարտում, իսկ դուք իմանալով էս դեպքի ողբերգական վախճանը հլա *շարունակում եք* դատել, դատապարտել էդ աղջկա սայթակումը *նույնացնել*ով *նրան բոզի ու անբարոյականի հետ*…


 Դու երբ տեսար որ ես նրան *անբարոյականության* համար դատեցի։
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու երբ տեսար որ ես նրան *անբարոյականության* համար դատեցի։
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ մեր նորելուկ  քրիստոնյա քարոզիչ։


դու իրան մեղադրում ես ինքնասպանության մեջ … սրանից լավ էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում… բարոյական մարդը մեղք չի գործում…

----------

Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Rhayader (03.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> դու իրան մեղադրում ես ինքնասպանության մեջ հարգելի ստաժավոր քրիստոնյա/քարոզիչ… սրանից լավ էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում


*Դատապարտել ինքնասպանությունը*  և  *դատել անբարոյականության համար*։ Դու գոնե մի քիչ տարբերություն զգու՞մ ես։


> բարոյական մարդը մեղք չի գործում…


Լու՞րջ. էդ որտե՞ղից ես պեղել։ Թէ նոր Ավետարան ես գրում ապեր։

----------

keyboard (03.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Փորձեմ բացատրել:
> Արդեն նշեցի, որ համաձայն իմ արժեհամակարգի անծանոթի հետ, 15 տարեկանում վիրտ անելը համարում եմ սխալ եւ ոչ բարոյական:
> Իրականում ամեն ինչ սահմանել ա բնությունը, մարդը ոչինչի ինքն իրենից չի հորինել: Բնությունը սահմանել ա որոշակի օրենքներ, մարդն էլ պիտի փորձի  հնարավորինս ապրել սահմանված օրենքներով եթե չի ուզում խախտել բնության կողմից սահմանված ներդաշնակությունը:
> Բնությունը կնոջը տվալ ա որոշակի դեր, կինը իր բնույթով ինչ որ առումով հանդիսանում ա արարիչ, կնոջ օրգանիզմը հանդիսանում ա միջավայր, որտեղ տեղի ա ունենում մարդ արարածի սաղմնավորման, ձեւավորման զարգացման պրոցեսը, բնություն նաեւ սահմանել ա հետեւյալը, միայն մաքուր միաջավայրում կարող է ձեւվավորվել առողջ 
> սերունդ:
> Ինչպես ընդունված է ասել մարմնավաճառությունը համարվում է ամենահին մասնագիտություններից մեկը, մարմնավաճառներ միշտ եղել են կան եւ պետք է լինեն: Մարմնավաճառ ոչ թե դառնում են այլ ծնվում են, բնությունը նաեւ դա է սահմանել: Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է, որ տարիների մեծ փորձ ունեցող մարդմանվաճառը կամ չի կարողանում հղիանալ, կամ վիժում է, կամ էլ ծնում է երեխա գենետիկ դեֆորմացիաներով: Կամ էլ, որպես կանոն մարմնավաճառի երեխան նույնպես դառնում է մարմնավաճառ: Այսինքն սա մի առանձին տեսակ է, որը շխթայաբար ինքն իրեն վերատադրում է: Եվ սա նույնպես սահմանել է բնությունը:
> Ցանկացած մայր ով չի հանդիսանում էս շղթայի կրողը պիտի իր աղջիկ երեխային մեծացնի կանացի արժանապատվության սկզբունքներով,  այսինքն, աղջիկը պետք է մեծանա  կոնջ դերը արժանապատվորեն կրելու պատրաստակամությամբ, բարձր գիտակցումով:
> Բնությունը նաեւ սահմանել է` կնոջ ապրելակերպը, պահվածքը տղամարդու համար հանդիսանում է ազդակ համաձայն որի տղամարդը կողմնորոշվում է, տարբերում է թե կինը որ կատեգորիային է պատկանում: Դրա համար կինը պետք է հստակ կողմնորոշվի թե որ կատեգորիային է իրան դասում, եթե կինը ներկայանում է, որպես մարմնավաճառ ապա ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան շանտաժի ենթարկել:
> Մեր օրերում էսպես կոչված նորաձեւ բարքերի գերիշխման արդյունքում սնկի պես աճում է չկողմորոշված կանանց թիվը, դա բնությանը դեմ է, դրա համար էլ էն միջավայում, որտեղ էսպես կոչված ազատ բարքերը դարձրել են դրոշակ նկատվում է հասարակության դեգրադացման տենդենց:





> Էս գրառումը էնքան դուրս եկավ, ափսոս չեմ կարող ինքս ինձ լայք անել


Էս գրառումն իսկականից թանգարանային է: Սենց բան ամեն օր չես տեսնի... Երիտասարդ մարդիկ քսանմեկերորդ դարում կարող են էսպիսի շարադրանք ներկայացնել հանրությանը՝ հավատալով, որ իրենց գրածը վերջն է:
Ես համոզված էի, որ էն Ծոմակի թեմայում ինչ որ հնարավոր էր կարդալ էս կատեգորիայում, արդեն կարդացել էի, բայց պարզվեց՝ դեռ ավելի թոթոլ բաներ կան պահված: 
Քանի որ ես շատ ուշադիր եմ կարդացել գրառումը (աչքերիս չհավատալու էֆեկտն էր գործում), ապա ասեմ, որ մեջը մի բացարձակ հակաչամիչային միքտ կա, որը ամենայն հավանականությամբ վրիպակի արդյունք է.




> եթե կինը ներկայանում է, որպես մարմնավաճառ ապա ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան շանտաժի ենթարկել


 :Huh:

----------

Chuk (03.11.2012), Lem (03.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rammstein (05.11.2012), Rhayader (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (03.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դատապարտել ինքնասպանությունը*  և  *դատել անբարոյականության համար*։ Դու գոնե մի քիչ տարբերություն զգու՞մ ես իմ զոմբիացված բարեկամ։Լու՞րջ. էդ որտե՞ղից ես պեղել։ Թէ նոր Ավետարան ես գրում ապեր։


եթե դատապարտում ես ինքնասպանությունը, ուրեմն համարում ես ինքնասպանությունը հանցանք, մեղք, նշանակում ա դատապարտում ես այն անողին… հանցանքը, մեղքը անբարոյականություն ա ու հանցանք անողը, մեղք գործողը անբարոյական… թե՞ համաձայն չես, կա՞ հանցագործ կամ մեղք գործող որ բարոյական մարդ ա… եթե քո ավետարանը հակառակն ա քարոզում նշանակում ա հին տպագրություն ա փոխի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն ո՞վ էր կռուտիտ մռուտիտ բառը անհարկի օգտագործում։Աթեիստը կարծեմ՞։  Արի ու՞ր ես։ 
> Մեֆ  չհասկացա ինչ ես  գրել. ես քո փոխարեն կնդունեի սխալս.Էդպես ավելի հարգելի ա։ Դե ես գնամ.  Բայց դու կարող ես էլի գրել. Մի քիչ բանին նման պատասխան որ ունենաս կամ ուզես ասել ՙկներես ՝ սխալվեցի՚  կարող ես  ՊՄ  ա թէ ՄՊ ա. դրանով ինձ  տեղյակ պահել. Քո թանկագին խաթ*օ*ր համար նորից կայցելեմ այս թեմա։
> Ուրիշ բան չունեմ էլ անելու ու ասելու էստեղ։


իմ պատասխանները մենակ քո համար չի գրվում Նետ ջան… պարզ գրել եմ ու ավելացնելու բան չունեմ…

----------


## Վիշապ

Վաաբշե տը... ինքնասպանությունն էլ ա մարդասպանություն :Xeloq: 
Ուղղակի մարդասպանին եթե մեղադրում են, կամ արդարացնում են, ապա միայն` հետմահու։ 

Հիմա եթե Ամանադան իրեն սպանելու փոխարեն գտներ ու սպաներ իրեն ստորացնողին, ապա ինձ թվում է, նա կունենար լիքը մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ ու եթե նստեր էլ, քիչ կնստեր...
Մյուս կողմից էլ, էդքան ուժեղ լիներ, առանց դրան սպանելու էլ յոլա կգնար ու իրեն էլ չէր սպանի... Մի խոսքով անխոհեմ արարք, թույլ, հարիֆ ու խեղճ աղջիկ, աննասուն շրջապատ...  

Ինչ ենք քննարկում... 
Երկիր չի էդ Կանադան։

----------

keyboard (03.11.2012), Ձայնալար (03.11.2012), Վահե-91 (03.11.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Կարող է և երկիր չի Կանադան, կարող է և հարիֆ ու թույլ երեխա էր Ամանդան, կարող է և ես տուգանվեմ կամ գրառումս ջնջվի, կարող է և ես լրիվ գրառումները չեմ կարդացել ու սենց լիքը կարողաներ: Բայց.. բայց ոնց վերաբերվես էն մարդկանց, որոնք հավայի, տաք տեղերից մեղադրում, դատապարտում, քննադատում են երեխու ինքնասպանության քայլը, կամ ինչ-որ մեկնաբանություններ են անում հագուստի հետ կապված, կամ ծնողների հետ կապված, ձեր ինչ գործն է էդ վապշե, դուք ձեզ նայել եք, դուք վստահ եք, որ դուք կամ ձեր հարազատները ապահովագրված են, դաժը եթե մեշոկը գլխներիդ քաշած ման գաք: Դուք ձեզ մարդ եք համարում? Առաջինը էդ երեխուն մեղադրողները պիտի կախվեն, որտև եթե էսօր ասում էք իրան տեղն է, նույն հաջողությամբ դուք տենց տեղին քայլեր կանեք:

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2012), Lem (03.11.2012), Mephistopheles (03.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.11.2012), Մինա (22.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Նույն հավանականությամբ, որով Ամանդան կարող էր ուժեղ ու խելոք լինել ու կենդանի մնալ, նա նաև կարող էր ինքնասպան լինել: 15 տարեկան մարդը կարող է լինել անկանխատեսելի, կարող է չգիտակցել երևույթների իրական անժեքը ու սխալ հետևություններ անել: Ու եթե կողքին չկա մեկը, ով կօգնի, կարող էր հասնել նույնիսկ ինքնասպանության: Ու դա լրիվ բնական է:
Ինչ վերաբերում է բարոյականությանը. ինչքան դաստիարակության մեջ մեծ է լինում բարոյականության ու դրանից բխող տաբուների քանակը, այնքան ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ձգող է դառնում «արգելված պտուղը»: Այսինքն միանշանակ չի, որ ծնողները շատ բարոյականություն քարոզեին, Ամանդան կրծքերը չէր բացելու էդ տղամարդու առաջ (իհարկե, էստեղ նորից չենք մոռանում աղջկա տարիքը): Սա հատուկ Չամիչի ու էդ առումով նրան համակարծիք մյուս մարդկանց համար եմ գրում:
Անձամբ ինձ համար այս պատմության մեջ Ամանդայի մահը առանձնապես ողբալի չի, որովհետև օրական բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մահանում կամ ինքնասպան լինում, ինչ-որ տեղ նույնիսկ բնական է: Ցավը հասարակության ստորության ու բթամտության մեջ է: Մարդկանց էության համատարած խեղաթյուրումն է խնդիրը, որ պիտի փորձենք լուծել: Մենք Կանադայի հասարակություն չենք, գուցե մեր լավը լինելով Կանադայում ոչ մի բան չփոխվի դեպի լավը ու էլի Ամանդաներ զոհվեն (աստված չանի), բայց գոնե մեր երկրում նման այլասերումները քիչ կլինեն ու չեն բերի էսպիսի ճակատագրական դեպքերի:

Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ. երեկ թեման կարդում էի ու ինչպես հաճախ՝ բոլորը ճիշտ բաներ են ասում, բայց մեկը մի բան ա անտեսում, մյուսը՝ մի ուրիշ բան, ու դրանից ճշմարտությունը դառնում ա կտոր-կտոր, տարբեր կտորների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ սկսում են իրար դեմ դուրս գալ ու վիճել: Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում մյուսին փորձել հասկանալ, եթե մի անգամ արդեն որոշել ա, որ էդ մարդը սխալ բան ա ասում: Մի խոսքով, տեղ-տեղ զոռով եմ ինձ ստիպել կարդալ գրառումները, քանի որ կիսատ-պռատ բաներ չեմ սիրում ու պիտի ամբողջը կարդայի: Ու ինչ վերաբերում ա «լոլո կարդալուն», իսկական «լոլո» կարդացողը ես էի :Pardon:  («կարդալ» բառի բուն իմաստով):

----------

Arpine (03.11.2012), erexa (03.11.2012), Sagittarius (03.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Ամմէ (03.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Նույն հավանականությամբ, որով Ամանդան կարող էր ուժեղ ու խելոք լինել ու կենդանի մնալ, նա նաև կարող էր ինքնասպան լինել: 15 տարեկան մարդը կարող է լինել անկանխատեսելի, կարող է չգիտակցել երևույթների իրական անժեքը ու սխալ հետևություններ անել: Ու եթե կողքին չկա մեկը, ով կօգնի, կարող էր հասնել նույնիսկ ինքնասպանության: Ու դա լրիվ բնական է:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է բարոյականությանը. ինչքան դաստիարակության մեջ մեծ է լինում բարոյականության ու դրանից բխող տաբուների քանակը, այնքան ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ձգող է դառնում «արգելված պտուղը»: Այսինքն միանշանակ չի, որ ծնողները շատ բարոյականություն քարոզեին, Ամանդան կրծքերը չէր բացելու էդ տղամարդու առաջ (իհարկե, էստեղ նորից չենք մոռանում աղջկա տարիքը): Սա հատուկ Չամիչի ու էդ առումով նրան համակարծիք մյուս մարդկանց համար եմ գրում:
> Անձամբ ինձ համար այս պատմության մեջ Ամանդայի մահը առանձնապես ողբալի չի, որովհետև օրական բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մահանում կամ ինքնասպան լինում, ինչ-որ տեղ նույնիսկ բնական է: Ցավը հասարակության ստորության ու բթամտության մեջ է: Մարդկանց էության համատարած խեղաթյուրումն է խնդիրը, որ պիտի փորձենք լուծել: Մենք Կանադայի հասարակություն չենք, գուցե մեր լավը լինելով Կանադայում ոչ մի բան չփոխվի դեպի լավը ու էլի Ամանդաներ զոհվեն (աստված չանի), բայց գոնե մեր երկրում նման այլասերումները քիչ կլինեն ու չեն բերի էսպիսի ճակատագրական դեպքերի:
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ. երեկ թեման կարդում էի ու ինչպես հաճախ՝ բոլորը ճիշտ բաներ են ասում, բայց մեկը մի բան ա անտեսում, մյուսը՝ մի ուրիշ բան, ու դրանից ճշմարտությունը դառնում ա կտոր-կտոր, տարբեր կտորների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ սկսում են իրար դեմ դուրս գալ ու վիճել: Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում մյուսին փորձել հասկանալ, եթե մի անգամ արդեն որոշել ա, որ էդ մարդը սխալ բան ա ասում: Մի խոսքով, տեղ-տեղ զոռով եմ ինձ ստիպել կարդալ գրառումները, քանի որ կիսատ-պռատ բաներ չեմ սիրում ու պիտի ամբողջը կարդայի: Ու ինչ վերաբերում ա «լոլո կարդալուն», իսկական «լոլո» կարդացողը ես էի («կարդալ» բառի բուն իմաստով):


ԿԵՑՑԵԵԵԵԵ՜Ս, շատ ճիշտ է ասված :  :Hands Up:

----------


## Շինարար

> եթե կինը ներկայանում է, որպես մարմնավաճառ ապա ոչ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան շանտաժի ենթարկել:





> 


Փորձեմ Չամիչի ասածը հասկանալ, որովհետև եթե իմ պատկերացրածն ա, էդ կետի հետ համաձայն եմ: Երբ մարդը ունի ինչ-որ թերություն, արատ, ինչ-որ արարք կատարած, որ ուրիշների կարծիքով սխալ ա, վատ ա, որը կարող ա շանտաժի, ծաղրի առարկա դառնալ, այն դադարում է ծաղրի, շանտաժի առարկա դառնալուց էն պահից, երբ ինքը համերաշխ ա իր էդ թերության կամ արարքի հետ: Մոտավորապես սենց՝ հա, ես մարմնավաճառ եմ, է հետո՞: Հա ես 15 տարեկանում կուրծքս ինտերնետով ցույց եմ տվել անծանոթ ձյաձյայի, հետո՞: Էս երևույթը ես շատ եմ սիրում, մարմնավաճառությունը չէ, այլ ինքն իր հետ համերաշխ լինելը, իր թերություններից չամաչելը, երբեմն նույնիսկ հպարտանալը, էն ինչ բոլորի համար թերություն ա, դա առավելություն համարելը: Դրանով մենք անխոցելի ենք դառնում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.11.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Կարող է և երկիր չի Կանադան, կարող է և հարիֆ ու թույլ երեխա էր Ամանդան, կարող է և ես տուգանվեմ կամ գրառումս ջնջվի, կարող է և ես լրիվ գրառումները չեմ կարդացել ու սենց լիքը կարողաներ: Բայց.. բայց ոնց վերաբերվես էն մարդկանց որոնք հավայի, տաք տեղերից մեղադրում, դատապարտում, քննադատում են երեխու ինքնասպանության քայլը, կամ ինչ-որ մեկնաբանություններ են անում հագուստի հետ կապված, կամ ծնողների հետ կապված, ձեր ինչ գործն է էդ վապշե, դուք ձեզ նայել ե՞ք, դուք վստահ եք, որ դուք կամ ձեր հարազատները ապահովագրված են, դաժը եթե մեշոկը գլխներիդ քաշած ման գաք: Դուք ձեզ մարդ եք համարում? Առաջինը էդ երեխուն մեղադրողները պիտի կախվեն, որտև եթե էսօր ասում եք իրան տեղն է, նույն հաջողությամբ դուք տենց տեղին քայլեր կանեք:


Ես շատ կուզեի, որ քո այս գրառումը ջնջվեր: Քանի որ սա կպնողական և վիրավորական գրառում է: Մենք ո՛չ մեկս էլ չենք ճանաչում *Ամանդային*, պարզապես թեմա է բացվել նրա մասին ու տարբեր մարդիկ քննարկում են այս թեման: *Տարբեր մարդիկ*,*տարբեր մոտեցումներ,* * տարբեր կարծիքներ:*  

1. Ոմանք մեղադրում են Ամանդայի հագն ու կապը և նրա ծնողներին
2.Ոմանք հասարակությանը
3.Ոմանք էն մարդուն, ով Ամանդային հասցրել ա ինքնասպանության 
4. Ես հոգեբանին
5. Ոմանք էլ ինքնասպանություն երևույթը

Սրանք տարբեր կարծիքներ են և իրավունք ունեն գոյություն ունենալ: Քանի որ սա մի *ֆորում* է, որտեղ մարդիկ հանգիստ կարող են կիսել իրենց կարծիքը: Իսկ եթե համամիտ չեք, փորձեք ձեր ագրեսիան մի կողմ դնել և առանց վիրավորելու արտահայտել ձեր կարծիքը: 

Ի դեպ, եթե շա՜տ եք ցանկանում, որ այդ մարդիկ իրենց կարծիքը փոխեն, ձեր ագրեսիվ և վիրավորական գրառումներով դա չի՛ հաջողվի:

----------

Ambrosine (05.11.2012), keyboard (03.11.2012), Չամիչ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ես շատ կուզեի, որ քո այս գրառումը ջնջվեր: Քանի որ սա կպնողական և վիրավորական գրառում է: Մենք ո՛չ մեկս էլ չենք ճանաչում *Ամանդային*, պարզապես թեմա է բացվել նրա մասին ու տարբեր մարդիկ քննարկում են այս թեման: *Տարբեր մարդիկ*,*տարբեր մոտեցումներ,* * տարբեր կարծիքներ:*  
> 
> 1. Ոմանք մեղադրում են Ամանդայի հագն ու կապը և նրա ծնողներին
> 2.Ոմանք հասարակությանը
> 3.Ոմանք էն մարդուն, ով Ամանդային հասցրել ա ինքնասպանության 
> 4. Ես հոգեբանին
> 5. Ոմանք էլ ինքնասպանություն երևույթը
> 
> Սրանք տարբեր կարծիքներ են և իրավունք ունեն գոյություն ունենալ: Քանի որ սա մի *ֆորում* է, որտեղ մարդիկ հանգիստ կարող են կիսել իրենց կարծիքը: Իսկ եթե համամիտ չեք, փորձեք ձեր ագրեսիան մի կողմ դնել և առանց վիրավորելու արտահայտել ձեր կարծիքը: 
> ...


Ստեղ լիքն են կպնողական, վիրավորական, ագրեսիվ ու անկապ գրառումները, գոհ եղի, որ ավել բան չեմ գրել, կարդալով էսքան անմարդկային կարծիքներ, Պստ:
Ջնջել, թե չէ, կվորոշի ադմինիստրացիան: 
Մի կարծիք էլ ես եմ արտահայտել, ու իմ գրառումներով չի, որ կարծիք կփոխեն, էլի եմ կրկնում` մեղմ կարծիք եմ արտահայտել: Մեղադրել կամ քննադատելուց առաջ էլ` ձեզ նայե'ք: Ամանդային ճանաչել պետք է չէր, ուզում է պոռնիկ լիներ, ով էդքան բարոյական իրավունք ունի իրան ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրի, ինքը իրա կյանքը , եթե իրա ծիծիկները ցույց տալը քեզ վնաս չի, ինչի ես խառնվել իրար: Ստեղ հարցը ինքնասպանությունն է` մարդուն դրդել ինքնասպանության: Ու էդ անասունին արդարացում չկա: Ու Ամանդան էլ ընդամենը երեխա էր, որ սկի բան էլ չէր գիտակցում:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Mephistopheles (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Մինա (22.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard, ես առաջին իմ գրառումում նշեցի, որ իրա արտաքինի վրա սևեռվելը հատկապես էս պարագայում սխալ, դա խնդրի հետ աղերս չունի: Չամիչը տեսավ նկարը, հայ հասարակության օրինակով մտածեց՝ դե տոչնի ա, դու որ սենց արտաքին ունես, տենց էլ պտի լինի, բայց... փուստ կրակեց: Նման արտաքինի համար արևմուտքում ոչ մի դեռահաս ճնշման չի ենթարկվի, ստեղ դա թինեյջերների կլասիկ հագուկապ ա. այ որ ասում ես նորմալ, այ հենց նորմալը ստեղ էտ ա: Դեռ տարիքի հետ ավելի համեստ են դառնում: 
> Ու հենց ստեղ մեխը դա է, որ անկախ արտաքինից, նույնիսկ չադրաով մարդուն /ակումբցիներից մեկը փաստացի օրինակ էլ բերեց/ շանտաժով կարելի ա նման օրը գցել: 
> Փաստացի հանցագործություն է տեղի ունեցել, 32 տարեկան այլասերված հայվանը 15 տարեկան երեխուն /վիդեոչաթի դեպքի ժամանակ երևի դեռ ավելի փոքր է եղել/ մանկապզծության և շանտաժի է ենթարկել, ու ոմանք պնդում են, թե իրա "պոնյատներով" /արժեհամակարգով/ լրիվ տեղին ա արել.


Գիտե՞ս ցավը որն ա, որ ստեղ գրված ցանկացած գրառում, ցանկացած մեկը կարա մեկնաբանի նենց, ոնց ուզումա ու դրանով մեռցնի գրառման իսկական նպատակն ու միտքը:
Էն կարծիքը, որ արտաքինի վրա սևեռվել պետք չի ու դայա ճիշտը, արդեն բազմիցս ասվելա, խոսվելա դրա մասին, բայց մարդ էլ կա, որ կարծում է, որ արտաքինը կարա գործոն հանդիսանա, խթանիչ հանգամանք լինի ասենք էն վիժվածքի համար, ով կցանկանա դա օգտագործել իր շահերի համար: Արտաքինի մասին խոսելու կոնկրետ իմ տեսակետը սա է, այսինքն, ես համարում եմ, որ չպիտի բացառվի արտաքինի ազդեցությունը, էդքան բան:
Ստեղ բազմաթիվ կարծիքներ են հնչում, չնայած դրանիցից շատերը կարծիք համարել չի կարելի, դրանք ուղղակի ինքնահաստատման փորձեր են ու շատ մարդկանց պռոստո շնորհակալությունն ու վարկանիշնա հետաքրքրում ու էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ ես մնում եմ էն կարծիքին, որ պուտանկի համար իրա գործն ա սուրբ, տերտերի համար իրանը:
ՀԻմա կարող ա տերտերն ավելի պուտանկայա քան բուն պուտանկեն, բայց էդ հարցի իմաստը չի, հարցի իմաստն էնա, որ ամեն ճիճու պտի իրա տեղն իմանա ու հասկանա, որ մենակ մեծ-մեծ փռթելով չի ու նաև գիտակցի, որ թեև ինքը ճիճու ա, բայց իրան դրա մասին չեն ասում, որ չնեղվի ինքնասպան չլինի:
Եղբայր, թեմայի քննարկումը վաղուց ավարտվելա, հիմա էս թեմայում ուրիշ հարց է պետք քննարկել:
Ամենակարևոր հարցերից մեկն այն է, թե ստեղ գրառում անողները ինչքան են հագում առաջինը իրանք իրանց, հետո ֆորումի ադմինիստրացիայն ու ամենավերջում առհասարակ մարդ գաղափարը:
Եթե ինքնասպանություն դատապարտողը դիմացինին կարա ասի գնա մեռի կամ իրա գրածը ծաղրի, տենցներին վաբշե քշելա պետք սարերը, գնան խոտ ուտեն, կարողա մի բանի պետք գան առահասարակ  :Wink:

----------

Չամիչ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Kuk

Էդ երեխեն որ իմանար՝ ինքնասպան լինելուց հետո էլ ա էսքան քարկոծվելու, երևի ինքնասպան չլիներ։

----------

Jarre (03.11.2012), Mephistopheles (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էդ երեխեն որ իմանար՝ ինքնասպան լինելուց հետո էլ ա էսքան քարկոծվելու, երևի ինքնասպան չլիներ։


Իմ տպավորությունն էն ա, Կուկ, որ Ամանդային քարկոծող իրականում չկա, գոնե էս թեմայում։ Էստեղ մարդիկ իրար են քարկոծում, Ամանդան ընդամենը էն կապող օղակն ա, որով որոշվել ա՝ հատկապես որ թեմայում պիտի տեղի ունենա փոխադարձ քարկոծումը։
Ի միջի այլոց, շատ տգեղ ա նայվում կողքից  (ոնց տեսնում եմ՝ առանց բառացի ասելու մարդիկ չեն գիտակցում)։ Իրար հետ հարաբերություններ պարզելը կամ իրար հնարավոր ձևերով անպատվելը խնդրում եմ տեղափոխել անձնական նամակագրության դաշտ։ Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ :)

----------

Ambrosine (05.11.2012), Ariadna (05.11.2012), dvgray (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sagittarius (03.11.2012), Smokie (07.11.2012), Ամմէ (04.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Իմ տպավորությունն էն ա, Կուկ, որ* Ամանդային քարկոծող իրականում չկա, գոնե էս թեմայում*։ Էստեղ մարդիկ իրար են քարկոծում, Ամանդան ընդամենը էն կապող օղակն ա, որով որոշվել ա՝ հատկապես որ թեմայում պիտի տեղի ունենա փոխադարձ քարկոծումը։


Համաձայն չեմ: Սկզբից եթե կարդալով գնաս, կտեսնես՝ էն էլ թե ոնց են քարկոծում: Իրար քարկոծելը հետո սկսվեց...

----------

Jarre (04.11.2012), Kuk (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (03.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Համաձայն չեմ: Սկզբից եթե կարդալով գնաս, կտեսնես՝ էն էլ թե ոնց են քարկոծում: Իրար քարկոծելը հետո սկսվեց...


Կարդացել եմ, Ռիփ: Պարտաճանաչ, բոլոր էջերը, հատ-հատ: Մենակ Նետի գրառումներից գլուխ չէի հանում, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչ տեսակետ ունի, վերջը հասկացավ՝ ինչ եք ասում, ուղղակի իր էշին չէր ուզում դավաճանե՞լ, թե՞...
Եթե խոսքը Չամիչին ա վերաբերում, ապա Չամիչը շատ ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում ընդհանուր առմամբ, ուղղակի, չգիտես՝ ինչու, համարում ա, որ 15 տարեկան դեռահասը պիտի հասուն կնոջ չափ գիտակից ու պատասխանատու լինի: Էդ ա իր, keyboard-ի ու էլի ոմանց կարծիքի թերությունը: Եթե ասում են, որ ծնողներն ու դաստիարակությունն են մեղավոր, որ կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել, դա չի նշանակում, որ Ամանդային են քարկոծում։

----------

dvgray (04.11.2012), erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ վերաբերում է բարոյականությանը. ինչքան դաստիարակության մեջ մեծ է լինում բարոյականության ու դրանից բխող տաբուների քանակը, այնքան ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ձգող է դառնում «արգելված պտուղը»: Այսինքն միանշանակ չի, որ ծնողները շատ բարոյականություն քարոզեին, Ամանդան կրծքերը չէր բացելու էդ տղամարդու առաջ (իհարկե, էստեղ նորից չենք մոռանում աղջկա տարիքը): Սա հատուկ Չամիչի ու էդ առումով նրան համակարծիք մյուս մարդկանց համար եմ գրում:


Չէ, տենց չի։ Ավելի ճիշտ, սա կախված է ոչ միայն ծնողներից, այլև շրջապատից։ Օրինակ, դեռահասները գիտեն, որ ծնողները լավ չեն ընդունի իրենց ծխելը, բայց նրանցից շատերը միևնույնն է սկսում են ծխել։ Դե տեսնում են, որ կողքի տղաները ծխում են, ասում են, որ կայֆ է, և իրոք գործում է արգելված պտուղի ձգողականությունը։ Բայց երբ տաբուն մի քիչ ավելի ուժեղ է և մասսայականորեն չի խախտվում, երբ "եթե հասակակիցներին կարելի է, ապա ինձ էլ է կարելի" գործոնը չի աշխատում, երբ արգելված պտուղը, այսպես ասենք, չի գովազդվում, ապա քչերը կգնան տաբուն խախտելու քայլին։

----------

CactuSoul (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես շատ կուզեի, որ քո այս գրառումը ջնջվեր: Քանի որ սա կպնողական և վիրավորական գրառում է: Մենք ո՛չ մեկս էլ չենք ճանաչում *Ամանդային*, պարզապես թեմա է բացվել նրա մասին ու տարբեր մարդիկ քննարկում են այս թեման: *Տարբեր մարդիկ*,*տարբեր մոտեցումներ,* * տարբեր կարծիքներ:*  
> 
> 1. Ոմանք մեղադրում են Ամանդայի հագն ու կապը և նրա ծնողներին
> 2.Ոմանք հասարակությանը
> 3.Ոմանք էն մարդուն, ով Ամանդային հասցրել ա ինքնասպանության 
> 4. Ես հոգեբանին
> 5. Ոմանք էլ ինքնասպանություն երևույթը
> 
> Սրանք տարբեր կարծիքներ են և իրավունք ունեն գոյություն ունենալ: Քանի որ սա մի *ֆորում* է, որտեղ մարդիկ հանգիստ կարող են կիսել իրենց կարծիքը: Իսկ եթե համամիտ չեք, փորձեք ձեր ագրեսիան մի կողմ դնել և առանց վիրավորելու արտահայտել ձեր կարծիքը: 
> ...


Էտ գրառումը ոչ միայն չի ջնջվել, այլ նաեւ շատերի կողմից շնորհակալության ա արժանացել, այ էս կարգի գրառումներից հետո ա, որ մարդիկ թեման թողած սկսում են իրար քննարկել: Ինձ համար խիստ զարմանալի ա թե նման գրառումները ինչի չեն ջնջվում? Ոչ մեկի հաճելի չի մնալ մի ֆորումում, որտեղ անհարկի կարող են մարդուն վիրավորել, ֆորում ենք մտնում լիցքաթափվելու այլ ոչ թե կռիվ տալու համար:

----------

erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Կարդացել եմ, Ռիփ: Պարտաճանաչ, բոլոր էջերը, հատ-հատ: Մենակ Նետի գրառումներից գլուխ չէի հանում, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչ տեսակետ ունի, վերջը հասկացավ՝ ինչ եք ասում, ուղղակի իր էշին չէր ուզում դավաճանե՞լ, թե՞...
> Եթե խոսքը Չամիչին ա վերաբերում, ապա Չամիչը շատ ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում ընդհանուր առմամբ, ուղղակի, չգիտես՝ ինչու, համարում ա, որ 15 տարեկան դեռահասը պիտի հասուն կնոջ չափ գիտակից ու պատասխանատու լինի: Էդ ա իր, keyboard-ի ու էլի ոմանց կարծիքի թերությունը: Եթե ասում են, որ ծնողներն ու դաստիարակությունն են մեղավոր, որ կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել, դա չի նշանակում, որ Ամանդային են քարկոծում։


Վայ, ես քո հոգուն մեռնեմ, ինչ լավա, որ էս գրառումդ արեցիր: Վերջապես, գտնվեց մեկը, ով ոչ թե կարդաց մեր գրառումները նենց, ոնց ինքն էր ուզում, այլ նենց ոնց կա իրականում:
Շատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ շնորհակալ եմ:
Հուսամ գոնե մեջբերված գրառումը կսթափեցնի իրենց կարծիքը դոգմա համարող մեր քննադատներից շատերին:
Գրողը տանի, Ամանդային ոչմեկ ոչ մի վատ բան չի ասել, բոորս էլ գիտենք, որ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը հանցագործությունա, անմարդկային ա ու սա հեչ կապ չունի նրա հետ, ինչի մասին որ մենք խոսում ենք:
Շնորհակալ եմ շատ կրկին անգամ: Ձեռս ճար լիներ, գրառման տակ անթիվ շնորհակալություններ կշարեի:

----------

dvgray (04.11.2012), erexa (04.11.2012), Ամմէ (04.11.2012), Չամիչ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դեռահասները գիտեն, որ ծնողները լավ չեն ընդունի իրենց ծխելը, բայց նրանցից շատերը միևնույնն է սկսում են ծխել։ Դե տեսնում են, որ կողքի տղաները ծխում են, ասում են, որ կայֆ է, և իրոք գործում է արգելված պտուղի ձգողականությունը։


Իսկ ես, օրինակ, լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ հենց երեխանե'րն են ստիպել ծնողներին՝ ծխելը թողնել:

Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ մարդն՝ այնուամենայնիվ կապիկ չէ, որ տեսածը հիմար-հիմար կրկնի, - այդ ամենն ավելի խորը պատճառներ ունի: Եվ "բացասականը" երեխային ավելի հաճախ որպես արգելք է ծառայում, այլ ոչ օգնող ուժ:
Օրինակ, հարբեցողի երեխան հազվադեպ է հարբեցող դառնում:
Ինչպես նաև, անբարոյականի երեխան՝ անբարոյական…

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Freeman (04.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), Lem (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sagittarius (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Քարոզում են ազատություն, բայց հենց ինչ-որ մեկը «այլ» կարծիք հայտնեց, սկսում են բռնանալ ու չեն ուզում, որ էդ մարդը «ազատ» արտահայտի իր կարծիքը:


իզուր չի, որ ամենամեծ բռնակալները դառնում են հենց մի ժամանակ էսպես ասած "ազատականները":
ու ա նորմալ է, էնքան հավաքված ու սեղմված զագցմունք կա, որ երբ գալիս են իշխանության, սաղի վերջը տալիս են

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ ես, օրինակ, լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ հենց երեխանե'րն են ստիպել ծնողներին՝ ծխելը թողնել:
> 
> Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ մարդն՝ այնուամենայնիվ կապիկ չէ, որ տեսածը հիմար-հիմար կրկնի, - այդ ամենն ավելի խորը պատճառներ ունի: Եվ "բացասականը" երեխային ավելի հաճախ որպես արգելք է ծառայում, այլ ոչ օգնող ուժ:
> Օրինակ, հարբեցողի երեխան հազվադեպ է հարբեցող դառնում:
> Ինչպես նաև, անբարոյականի երեխան՝ անբարոյական…


Լավ էլի, երեխան շատ է գիտակցում ծխելու կամ կրծքեր ցույց տալու բացասականը։ Ամանդան որ գիտակցեր, ըշտը ցույց չէր տա։ Ինքս ծխող չեմ, բայց լավ եմ հիշում, որ ծխող ընկերներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, որ իրեն պռինցիպի գցեցին, թե "չես կարողանա ծխել, կխեղդվես"։ Եթե թեմային հետևել ես, erexa-ն պատմում էր, որ իրեն էլ ընկերուհիները պռինցիպի էին գցում, որ գնար մեկին տրվեր։
Մնացած ասածներդ՝ հարբեցողի երեխան հարբեցող չի դառնում, և այլն, ни к селу, ни к городу.

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավ էլի, երեխան շատ է գիտակցում ծխելու կամ կրծքեր ցույց տալու բացասականը։ Ամանդան որ գիտակցեր, ըշտը ցույց չէր տա։ Ինքս ծխող չեմ, բայց լավ եմ հիշում, որ ծխող ընկերներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, որ իրեն պռինցիպի գցեցին, թե "չես կարողանա ծխել, կխեղդվես"։ Եթե թեմային հետևել ես, erexa-ն պատմում էր, որ իրեն էլ ընկերուհիները պռինցիպի էին գցում, որ գնար մեկին տրվեր։
> Մնացած ասածներդ՝ հարբեցողի երեխան հարբեցող չի դառնում, և այլն, ни к селу, ни к городу.


One_Way_Ticket ջան, արի չընդհանրացնենք, ամեն դեպք առանձին պատմություն ա: Ես տասներկու տարեկանում մորաքրոջս տղայի հետ մոտ կես տարի թաքուն ծխում էին՝ թաղի մնացած հասակակիցների հետ միասին: Մի օր վերցրեցի ու ծխելը թարգեցի, մորաքրոջս տղային էլ հետս ստիպեցի, որ ծխելը թարգի: 

Բայց սեփական փորձից նկատել եմ, որ ստեղ իմ ծանոթ ռուսները՝ որոնք ընտանիքում ալկոհոլի պրոբլեմ են ունեցել, *հիմնականում* ալկոհոլոից վախ ունեն, ու անգամ կում չեն անում: Իսկ գերմանացի ծանոթներիս մեծ մասը, որոնք նման պրոբլեմներ չեն տեսել, հանգիստ են մոտենում ալկոհոլին, ու շաբաթվա վերջ կարգին էլ խմում եմ. բայց դրանից ալկոհոլիկ չեն դառնում՝ շաբաթվա ընթացքում նորմալ աշխատում կամ սովորում են:

----------

Lem (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One_Way_Ticket ջան, արի չընդհանրացնենք, ամեն դեպք առանձին պատմություն ա: Ես տասներկու տարեկանում մորաքրոջս տղայի հետ մոտ կես տարի թաքուն ծխում էին՝ թաղի մնացած հասակակիցների հետ միասին: Մի օր վերցրեցի ու ծխելը թարգեցի, մորաքրոջս տղային էլ հետս ստիպեցի, որ ծխելը թարգի: 
> 
> Բայց սեփական փորձից նկատել եմ, որ ստեղ իմ ծանոթ ռուսները՝ որոնք ընտանիքում ալկոհոլի պրոբլեմ են ունեցել, *հիմնականում* ալկոհոլոից վախ ունեն, ու անգամ կում չեն անում: Իսկ գերմանացի ծանոթներիս մեծ մասը, որոնք նման պրոբլեմներ չեն տեսել, հանգիստ են մոտենում ալկոհոլին, ու շաբաթվա վերջ կարգին էլ խմում եմ. բայց դրանից ալկոհոլիկ չեն դառնում՝ շաբաթվա ընթացքում նորմալ աշխատում կամ սովորում են:


Չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես "ընդհանրացնել" ասելով, բայց ես բնավ չէի պնդում, որ ազատության դեպքում բոլորն անխտիր կդառնան ծխող, հարբեցող, թմրամոլ, և այլն։ Իհարկե ոչ։ Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ազատությունը մեծացնում է դրա հավանականությունը։ Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, խիստ տաբուների կողմնակից էլ չեմ, քանի որ, վերջին հաշվով, ապահով ապրելը ինքնանպատակ չէ։ Կրկնում եմ, ոսկե միջինի խնդիր է։

----------

erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Կարդացել եմ, Ռիփ: Պարտաճանաչ, բոլոր էջերը, հատ-հատ: Մենակ Նետի գրառումներից գլուխ չէի հանում, տենց էլ չհասկացա՝ ինչ տեսակետ ունի, վերջը հասկացավ՝ ինչ եք ասում, ուղղակի իր էշին չէր ուզում դավաճանե՞լ, թե՞...
> Եթե խոսքը Չամիչին ա վերաբերում, ապա Չամիչը շատ ճիշտ բաներ ա ասում ընդհանուր առմամբ, ուղղակի, չգիտես՝ ինչու, համարում ա, որ 15 տարեկան դեռահասը պիտի հասուն կնոջ չափ գիտակից ու պատասխանատու լինի: Էդ ա իր, keyboard-ի ու էլի ոմանց կարծիքի թերությունը: Եթե ասում են, որ ծնողներն ու դաստիարակությունն են մեղավոր, որ կրծքերը ցույց ա տվել, դա չի նշանակում, որ Ամանդային են քարկոծում։


Ան, էլ քարկոծելը ո՞նց է լինում: Հիմա բռնեմ հատիկ-հատիկ մեջբերեմ էս քառասուն էջի՞ց: 




> վուլգար հագնվածին կասեմ վուլգար հագնված, այ էդ ռեակցիան կտամ, իսկ եթե էդ վուլգար հագնվածը 15 տարեկան լինի, կասեմ, որ *ինչ էլ անեն իրա գլխին, իրան հասնումա*


Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ կռիվ է ընկնում, բայց էս պարագայում «խաղաղության աղավնու» դերն էլ առանձնապես չի նայվում:

----------

impression (04.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), Kuk (04.11.2012), Mephistopheles (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե ուշադիր լինեք ամենաանբարո մարդիկ միշտ թաքնվում են բարոյականության հետևում և իրենց նողկալի գործերն ու արարքները արդարացնում բարոյական նորմերով… Ամանդայի դեպքը շանտաժի միջոցով երեխային ինքնասպանության հասցնելը հենց բարոյականության բարքերի չարաշահման վառ ապացույց ա՝ բարքեր որոնք անբարո մարդկանց ձեռքում դառնում են զենք և մահակ թույլի դեմ…

Ցավոք հասարակությունը շատ հաճախտրվում ա էդ բարքերի շանտաժին ու կամա թե ակամա աջակցում դրան… 

բարոյականությամ մասին ամենաբարձր աղաղակողների մեջ մեծամասնությունը անբարոյականներ են իսկ մի զգալի մասը մոլորյալ հետևորդներ… 

Մի հատ լավ օրինակ կարամ բերեմ… Գոռ Թամազյանը… կյանքում աղջկա հետ անկողին չի մտել, բայց սեքսուալ բարոյականության մասին մոլեգնության հասնող ճառեր ա ասում… մարդ մտածում ա "մի հատ աղջիկ տվեք թող հանգստանա"… 

Այ էս թեմայի որոշ գրառողներ ինձ Գոռին են հիշացնում…

----------

Kuk (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մեծամասնությունը անբարոյականներ են իսկ մի զգալի մասը մոլորյալ հետևորդներ… 
> 
> Մի հատ լավ օրինակ կարամ բերեմ… Գոռ Թամազյանը… կյանքում աղջկա հետ անկողին չի մտել, բայց սեքսուալ բարոյականության մասին մոլեգնության հասնող ճառեր ա ասում… մարդ մտածում ա "մի հատ աղջիկ տվեք թող հանգստանա"… 
> 
> Այ էս թեմայի որոշ գրառողներ ինձ Գոռին են հիշացնում…


Էդ ո՞վ ա  :Huh:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե ուշադիր լինեք ամենաանբարո մարդիկ միշտ թաքնվում են բարոյականության հետևում և իրենց նողկալի գործերն ու արարքները արդարացնում բարոյական նորմերով… Ամանդայի դեպքը շանտաժի միջոցով երեխային ինքնասպանության հասցնելը հենց բարոյականության բարքերի չարաշահման վառ ապացույց ա՝ բարքեր որոնք անբարո մարդկանց ձեռքում դառնում են զենք և մահակ թույլի դեմ…
> 
> Ցավոք հասարակությունը շատ հաճախտրվում ա էդ բարքերի շանտաժին ու կամա թե ակամա աջակցում դրան… 
> 
> բարոյականությամ մասին ամենաբարձր աղաղակողների մեջ մեծամասնությունը անբարոյականներ են իսկ մի զգալի մասը մոլորյալ հետևորդներ… 
> 
> Մի հատ լավ օրինակ կարամ բերեմ… Գոռ Թամազյանը… կյանքում աղջկա հետ անկողին չի մտել, բայց սեքսուալ բարոյականության մասին մոլեգնության հասնող ճառեր ա ասում… մարդ մտածում ա "մի հատ աղջիկ տվեք թող հանգստանա"… 
> 
> Այ էս թեմայի որոշ գրառողներ ինձ Գոռին են հիշացնում…


Եթե նկատես, նույնը dvgray-ը ասում է ազատություն քարոզողների մասին։ Չգիտեմ, ճիշտ եք ասում, թե սխալ, բայց մեկը ընդունողը պիտի որ մյուսն էլ ընդունի, քանի որ լրիվ նույն տրամաբանության վրա հիմնված պնդումներ են։ Սակայն, դատելով շնորհակալություններից, որոշ մարդիկ ընդունում են միայն այն մեկը, որը իրենց ձեռնտու է, թքած էլ տրամաբանության վրա։

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Հիմա ի՞նչ որոշեցինք: Եթե մեկիս ճանապարհին հանդիպի մեկը, ում թվում ա, թե ինքը անելանելի վիճակում ա, ասում ենք՝ ք... ես կերել, դե մարսի՞, թե՞ գոնե առնվազն տենց բան չենք ասում: Որովհետև թեման սկզբում դրա շուրջ էր, ու եթե տենց բան ոչ մեկ չի պատրաստվում էլ ասել, ուրեմն եթե սկզբում ասողներ կային էլ, արդեն համոզվել են, որ պետք չի, կամ եթե ասողներ չեն էլ եղել, էլ ավելի պայծառ: Ուզում եմ հասկանամ՝ հիմա ինչի՞ մասին ենք արդեն վիճում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012), Ուլուանա (04.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, որ կռիվ է ընկնում, բայց էս պարագայում «խաղաղության աղավնու» դերն էլ առանձնապես չի նայվում:


Ուֆ, դե կերեք իրար, ի՞նչ ասեմ: )

Կարող ա և ես սխալ եմ, քանի որ սուբյեկտիվ եմ ընկալում, բայց իմ հասկանալով keyboard-ն էլ, Չամիչն էլ, մյուսներն էլ (նույնիսկ Նետը) ընթացքում մեղմել էին իրենց տեսակետը, բայց դա «հակառակ» կարծիք ունեցող ոչ մեկի կողմից չընկալվեց, դրա փոխարեն, երբեմն նույնիսկ խիստ ոչ ադեկվատ ձևով, անձնական մակարդակի, մեղադրող, նույնիսկ անպատվող գրառումներ էին արվում: Ու թող ոչ մեկի չթվա, թե ասում եմ՝ Mephistopheles-ն ու ivy-ն փիսն են, keyboard-ն ու Չամիչը` լավը: Ուղղակի Մեֆը մեկ-մեկ հաշվի չի առնում, որ դիմացինը ուրիշ տիպի, ուրիշ բնավորության տեր մարդ ա ու կարող ա իր արած հումորը որպես վիրավորանք ընդունի, չափերը շատ ա անցնում, keyboard-ն էլ հաշվի չի առնում, որ կարող ա էդ Մեֆի ոճն ա, որ ինքը ուրիշ ձև չի կարա... Մի խոսքով, մեկի ասած մի բառը մյուսի սրտին ա կպնում, սա փորձում ա պաշտպանվել նույն զենքով, ու սկսվում ա պատերազմը... Նույնի մի քիչ ուրիշ վարիացիան էլ Quyr Qery-ի ու Չամիչի պատմությունն ա։ Հաստատ բան եմ ասում՝ եթե Quyr Qery-ն մի քիչ ավելի զուսպ լիներ արտահայտվելիս ու իր ասելիքն ասեր առանց որևէ մեկին մատնանշելու, էսքան տհաճ գրառումներ չէին լինի վերջին էջերում: Բայց դե Չամիչն էլ իր հերթին չափից շատ է ագրեսիվ ))

Մարդիկ դժգոհում են, թե՝ կարծիքի փոխարեն դրա հեղինակի անձն է քննարկվում, անհարգալից վերաբերմունք, բան, բայց հաջորդ կամ հենց նույն գրառման մեջ իրենք են ուրիշների արտահայտած կարծիքի փոխարեն սկսում անձը քլնգել:

Ես ինձ չեմ դրել խաղաղության աղավնու տեղ, ուղղակի ջղայնանում եմ, որ մարդիկ հասկանալ փորձելու փոխարեն իրար կոկորդ են կրծում: Պարտադիր չի, որ դիմացինդ քո կարծիքին լինի, բայց ընդունել, որ ինքն էլ իր, թեկուզ սխալ, թեկուզ հիվանդ կարծիքն ունենալու իրավունք ունի, անհրաժեշտ է, եթե ուզում ենք նորմալ քննարկումներ ունենալ: Ու մարդը սեփական սխալ կարծիքը ճշտի հետ չփոխելու իրավունք էլ ունի, ԻՀԿ: Ու դա նրան անպատվելու հիմք չի տալիս ոչ մեկի: Մյուս կողմից՝ եթե տեսակետդ չի համընկնում մեծամասնության տեսակետին կամ ընդունված ճշտին, չպիտի քեզ կորցնես ու սկսես աջ ու ձախ կռիվ տալ՝ ինչ ա թե պաշտպանես տեսակետդ՝ հաճախ նաև ասելով բաներ, որ իրականում չես մտածում, այլ ուղղակի քանի որ դա էլ է հակառակ կարծիքին հակառակ:

-
Թե խի՞ ես ընդհանրապես գրեցի էս թեմայում: Լավ եղեք, ես գնացի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), dvgray (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (04.11.2012), Sagittarius (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), Smokie (05.11.2012), Yevuk (05.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Ամմէ (04.11.2012), Ամպ (04.11.2012), Ուլուանա (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուֆ, դե կերեք իրար, ի՞նչ ասեմ: )
> 
> Կարող ա և ես սխալ եմ, քանի որ սուբյեկտիվ եմ ընկալում, բայց իմ հասկանալով keyboard-ն էլ, Չամիչն էլ, մյուսներն էլ (նույնիսկ Նետը) ընթացքում մեղմել էին իրենց տեսակետը, բայց դա «հակառակ» կարծիք ունեցող ոչ մեկի կողմից չընկալվեց, դրա փոխարեն, երբեմն նույնիսկ խիստ ոչ ադեկվատ ձևով, անձնական մակարդակի, մեղադրող, նույնիսկ անպատվող գրառումներ էին արվում: Ու թող ոչ մեկի չթվա, թե ասում եմ՝ Mephistopheles-ն ու ivy-ն փիսն են, keyboard-ն ու Չամիչը` լավը: Ուղղակի Մեֆը մեկ-մեկ հաշվի չի առնում, որ դիմացինը ուրիշ տիպի, ուրիշ բնավորության տեր մարդ ա ու կարող ա իր արած հումորը որպես վիրավորանք ընդունի, չափերը շատ ա անցնում, keyboard-ն էլ հաշվի չի առնում, որ կարող ա էդ Մեֆի ոճն ա, որ ինքը ուրիշ ձև չի կարա... Մի խոսքով, մեկի ասած մի բառը մյուսի սրտին ա կպնում, սա փորձում ա պաշտպանվել նույն զենքով, ու սկսվում ա պատերազմը... Նույնի մի քիչ ուրիշ վարիացիան էլ Quyr Qery-ի ու Չամիչի պատմությունն ա։ Հաստատ բան եմ ասում՝ եթե Quyr Qery-ն մի քիչ ավելի զուսպ լիներ արտահայտվելիս ու իր ասելիքն ասեր առանց որևէ մեկին մատնանշելու, էսքան տհաճ գրառումներ չէին լինի վերջին էջերում: Բայց դե Չամիչն էլ իր հերթին չափից շատ է ագրեսիվ ))
> 
> Մարդիկ դժգոհում են, թե՝ կարծիքի փոխարեն դրա հեղինակի անձն է քննարկվում, անհարգալից վերաբերմունք, բան, բայց հաջորդ կամ հենց նույն գրառման մեջ իրենք են ուրիշների արտահայտած կարծիքի փոխարեն սկսում անձը քլնգել:
> 
> Ես ինձ չեմ դրել խաղաղության աղավնու տեղ, ուղղակի ջղայնանում եմ, որ մարդիկ հասկանալ փորձելու փոխարեն իրար կոկորդ են կրծում: Պարտադիր չի, որ դիմացինդ քո կարծիքին լինի, բայց ընդունել, որ ինքն էլ իր, թեկուզ սխալ, թեկուզ հիվանդ կարծիքն ունենալու իրավունք ունի, անհրաժեշտ է, եթե ուզում ենք նորմալ քննարկումներ ունենալ: Ու մարդը սեփական սխալ կարծիքը ճշտի հետ չփոխելու իրավունք էլ ունի, ԻՀԿ: Ու դա նրան անպատվելու հիմք չի տալիս ոչ մեկի: Մյուս կողմից՝ եթե տեսակետդ չի համընկնում մեծամասնության տեսակետին կամ ընդունված ճշտին, չպիտի քեզ կորցնես ու սկսես աջ ու ձախ կռիվ տալ՝ ինչ ա թե պաշտպանես տեսակետդ՝ հաճախ նաև ասելով բաներ, որ իրականում չես մտածում, այլ ուղղակի քանի որ դա էլ է հակառակ կարծիքին հակառակ:
> 
> -
> Թե խի՞ ես ընդհանրապես գրեցի էս թեմայում: Լավ եղեք, ես գնացի


կակտուսուոլ ջան, 15 տարեկան երեխեն սայթակել ա՝ սխալվել ա ու որոշ բարոյական անդամներ մի հատ էլ վրից գլխին տալիս են, առանց հաշվի առներլու դեպքերի հետագա ընթացքը… իմացի որ եթե հանկանծ դու սայթակես կամ սխալվես իրանք նույն բանը քեզ են ասելու, էն ինչ որ Այվին էր մեջբերել… բայց մնացածները քեզ առանց դատելու ու քննադատելու, բարոյական քարոզներ կարդալու օգնության ու փրկության ձեռքեն մեկնելու… էն մարդը որ ասում ա "ինչ եղել ա իրա խելքից ա եղել" նա մարդուն օգնող չի… 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա տեսակետները մեղմելուն ապա ասեմ որ սխալ ես նկատել… ոմանք չեն գրում, ոմանք էլ առանց անուններ տալու ինչ նողկալի գրառում ասես անում են… անուն ու մեջբերում որ պետք լինի, ասա կտամ… ուղղակի հիմա չբորբոքելու համար չեմ գրում…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> իմացի որ եթե հանկանծ դու սայթակես կամ սխալվես իրանք նույն բանը քեզ են ասելու, էն ինչ որ Այվին էր մեջբերել… բայց մնացածները քեզ առանց դատելու ու քննադատելու, բարոյական քարոզներ կարդալու օգնության ու փրկության ձեռքեն մեկնելու…


Այս թեմայում երկու այլ թեմաների վրա հղում է եղել, որտեղ մարդիկ հայտնվել էին նմանատիպ իրավիճակում և օգնության կարիք ունեին։ Փորձեցի գտնել քո գրառումները այդ թեմաներում։ Չգտա։ Երևի մոդերատորները ջնջել են  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե նկատես, նույնը dvgray-ը ասում է ազատություն քարոզողների մասին։ Չգիտեմ, ճիշտ եք ասում, թե սխալ, բայց մեկը ընդունողը պիտի որ մյուսն էլ ընդունի, քանի որ լրիվ նույն տրամաբանության վրա հիմնված պնդումներ են։ Սակայն, դատելով շնորհակալություններից, որոշ մարդիկ ընդունում են միայն այն մեկը, որը իրենց ձեռնտու է, թքած էլ տրամաբանության վրա։


ճիշտն ասած եթե մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետ ասես թե ինչ ինկատի ունես "մեկն ընդունողը մյուսն էլ պտի ընդունի" ասելով, կպատասխանեմ…

Ու Դիվն ի՞նչ ա ասում ազատություն քարոզողների համար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այս թեմայում երկու այլ թեմաների վրա հղում է եղել, որտեղ մարդիկ հայտնվել էին նմանատիպ իրավիճակում և օգնության կարիք ունեին։ Փորձեցի գտնել քո գրառումները այդ թեմաներում։ Չգտա։ Երևի մոդերատորները ջնջել են


Ես բոլոր թաները չեմ կարդում… ամեն թմայում էլ գրառում չեմ անում…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Երեք ամիս առաջ այս նույն օրը ծանոթացել եմ մի աղջկա հետ։ Առաջին անգամ էինք իրար հանդիպում։

Ծանոթացա բարում, երբ գործից հետո հոգնած գնացել էի իմ սիրած Ջեք Դենիելսը վայելելու։
Կողքս նստած էր այդ աղջիկը։ Ինքը արդեն երևի երրորդ կամ չորրորդ գավաթ գարեջուրն էր ըմպում։ Միակ ազատ տեղը իր կողքն էր ու ես սիրով զբաղեցրեցի իր տեղը։

Խոսակցությունը սկսվեց շատ սահուն ու անկաշկանդ։ Իմ ժպիտով ասված հումորային մեկնաբանությունը *Giants* խմբի խաղի մասին, որի ուղիղ եթերով հեռարձակումը նա դիտում էր ուշադրությամբ, միանգամից տրամադրեցին նրան դեպի իմ համեստ անձը։
Խաղի քննարկումը սահուն ուղղեցի դեպի անձնական հարթություն։

Ես պատմեցի, թե ինչպես եմ հայտնվել այստեղ, նա պատմեց իր մասին։ Փաստորեն ընդամենը 18 տարեկան է։ Նոր է առանձնացել ծնողներից և եկել է այս երկիր աշխատանք փնտրելու նպատակով։ Դեռևս կացության թույլտվություն չունի։ Սիրում է գեղանկարչություն և դաշնամուր։ Մի ժամ հետո մենք արդեն սիրով ու ջերմությամբ հիշում էինք մեր հինգ տարեկան վախտերը.....

iPhone 5-իս զարթուցիչը, այն հեռախոսի, որը ակումբցիներից շատերը տանել չեն կարողանում  :Beee:  միացավ ճիշտ ժամանակին՝ առավոտյան 4:30։ Դրել էի միայն վիբրացիայի վրա, որ ձայնը նրան չարթնացնի։ Արագ-արագ հագնվեցի, փողկապս ու մնացած զրթ ու զիբիզլներս լցրեցի պայուսակիս մեջ և անաղմուկ դուրս եկա սենյակից և փակեցի դուռը։ Սպասելով վերելակին ստուգեցի iPhone-ի նկարները։ Ամեն ինչ լավ էր, ինչեսև պլանավորել էի։ Ու ինչպե՞ս կարող էլ վատ լինել, եթե ես արդեն փորձառում եմ այս հարցում  :Tongue: 

Տուն մտա առավոտյան 5:25։ Կինս խնդրեց հաջորդ անգամ ընկերներով բարում այդքան երկար նստելուց իրեն զգուշացնեմ, կամ էլ գոնե հեռախոսս չանջատեմ։ Ես բացատրեցի, որ էտ անտեր iPhone-ների ակումլյատորները իմ ձեռքը չեն դիմանում, քանի որ օրվա ընթացքում ամբողջ օրը պատասխանում եմ նամակների հենց այդ հեռախոսով։

Կեսօրին օֆիսից զանգեցի Նիկիին՝ իմ անծանոթ նոր սիրուհուն։ Երեկոյան կրկին հանդիպեցինք բարում։ Նիկին այնպիսի վառվող հայացք ուներ։ Հիշեցրեց դպրոցական տարիներիս առաջին սիրուն՝ Սեդային։ Սեդան էլ էր ինձ նման վառվող աչքերով նայում։ Բայց ես մտքերս հավաքեցի՝ հիշեցնելով ինձ, որ հիմա նման դատարկ բաներ հիշելու ժամանակ չի։ Ըմպելով տրոպիկական գայթակղիչ ալկոհոլային կոկտեյլները Նիկիին ցույց տվեցի անցած գիշերվա նկարները։ Առաջին տասնհինգ նկարները նախաանկողնային ժամանակաշրջանից էին, որտեղ նա հարբած գարեջրից, կրքից և նոր զգացմունքներ ունենալու անհագ ակնկալիքից ինձ ցուցադրում էր իր էրոտիկ շոուն, որի ընթացքում մերկանում էր կանխամտածված դանդաղկոտությամբ՝ հավանաբար իմ հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված վիճակից դեպի սեքսի գիգանտ դառնալու մետամորֆոզը արագացնելու համար։ Մինչև հիմա ինձ համար գաղտնիք է, թե կույս աղջիկը ինչպե՞ս կարող է նման պրոֆեսիոլանիզմով տիրապետել տղամարդուն գրգռելու արվեստին։ Այդ նկարներում պարզ երևում էր նրա դեմքը և մերկ մարմինը։ Մնացած չորս նկարները բուռն սեքսից հետոյվա նկարներն էին՝ անկողնում պառկած։

Նրա հայացքից հասկացա, որ նա հավանեց նկարները։ Բայց անմիջապես հասկացա, որ սխալվել եմ։ Հավանաբար Նիկիին դուր էին եկել ոչ թե նկարները, այլ իր մերկ մարմնի լուսանկերները տեսնելը։ Նա անկեղծորեն ասաց, որ անգամ ամաչում է նայել այդ նկարներին։ Այդ պահին ժպիտը դեմքիս գրպանիցս հանեցի այդ նկարներով ֆլեշ քարտը և դրեցի նրա ափի մեջ։ Մի քանի վայրկյան դադար տալուց հետո նա շփոթված խնդրեց ինձ հեռախոսիցս ջնջել այդ նկարները։ Ես ժպտալով ասացի, որ դրա համար ունեմ երկու պայման։ Կարծելով որ դա կատակ է Նիկին սկսեց ծիծաղել և նշել, որ հումորի զգացումս չի դադարում իրեն զարմացնել։ Ես անթարթ նայելով նրա աչքերի մեջ մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնեցի, որ ես ունեմ երկու պայման և կրկին անթարթ սակայն արդեն սառը և փոքր ինչ սպառնացող հայացքով շարունակեցի նայել նրան։ Ժպիտը դեմքից կամաց-կամաց անհետացավ։ Փորձելով թաքցնել իր մանթռաժը, լարվածությունը և հիասթափության ցավը հարցրեց, թե ինչ պահանջներ ունեմ։

- Եթե ցանկանում ես, որ այս նկարները չհայտնվեն համացանցում և մեր փոքրիկ քաղաքի բոլոր տղամարդկանց հեռախոսներում, ապա առաջին. ես քեզ հետ կարող եմ սեքսով զբաղվել ցանկացած ժամանակ։ Երկրորդ։ Հիշո՞ւմ ես երբ երեկ առաջարկեցի զբաղվել օրալային սեքսով դու հրաժարվեցիր նշելով, որ դու դրանից զզվում ես։ Սրանից հետո դա կդառնա քո ամենասիրած զբաղմունքը։


Մեր ծանոթությունից անցել է երեք ամիս։ Այս հիշարժան օրը շնորհավորելու փոխարեն նա հերթական սեքսից հետո նշում է, թե ինչպես ես կործանեցի իր ինքնասիրությունը, թե որքան դաժան եմ ես, թե որքան զզվելի եմ ես։ Իսկ ես հանգիստ հագնվելով և հավաքելով իրերս նրան հարցնում եմ.

- Նիկի, քո ծնողները քեզ չէ՞ին սովորեցրել, որ օտարներից հարկավոր է զգուշանալ կամ որ պետք չէ խաբնվել տղամարդկանց միամիտ ժպիտին կամ որ բոլոր տղամարդիկ տականք են։ Չէի՞ն սովորեցրել, որ խմելուց պետք է այնքան խմել, որ առավոտյալ չարթնանաս ու չհայտնաբերես, որ այլևս կույս չես։

- Սովորեցրել էին, բայց ես չէի հավատում, որ մարդիկ կարող են լինել քեզ նման ստոր։ Ես ուղղակի հավատացի քո կեղծավոր անմեղ դիմակիդ, տականք։ Ես հավատում էի սիրուն, հավատում էի մարդկանց։ Ես քո մեջ մարդ էի տեսնում և անկեղծորեն հավատում քեզ..... 

- Դե տեսնո՞ւմ ես Նիկի, - հանգիստ ժպիտով նայելով նրա աչքերի մեջ ասում եմ ես, - ո՞վ է մեղավոր։ Ե՞ս։ Ես քեզ երբևէ ասե՞լ եմ, որ ես անկեղծ եմ։ Ես քեզ խոսք տվե՞լ եմ սիրել քեզ։ Խոսք տվել ե՞մ նկարներդ չգցել համացանց և ցույց չտալ ընկերներիս։ Խոսք տվե՞լ էի լինել քո ապուշ ուղեղի պատկերացրածդ ապուշ տղամարդը։ Դու հիմար ես ու ինքդ էլ ես դա հասկանում։ Մեր ազգում կա մի ասացվածք՝ «ով ինչ ցանի, այն էլ կհնճի»։ Դու ստանում ես քո հիմարության և ապուշության արդյունքը։ Դեբիլությունը քո արյան մեջ ա, դա չես կարա փոխես։ Հիշի՛ր մարդկությունը ու մանավանդ այս փոքրիկ քաղաքի կոնսերվատիվ և պրիմիտիվ մարդիկ քո նման ապուշների տանել չեն կարողանում։ Նրանք չեն հանդուրժում քեզ պես թեթևաբարոներին։ Դու հասարակ ապուշ և անբարոյական ես։ Այնպես որ գոհ եղիր, որ պատիվ ունես լինել իմ պես տղամարդու հետ։ Իսկ վաղը քեզ մեծահոգաբար արձակուրդ եմ պարգևում, որովհետև էն մի ապուշի հետ՝ կնկաս հետ, հրավիրված ենք գլամուրային երեկոյի, որին ներկա են լինելու այս քաղաքի ամենաազդեցիկ մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ պեսներից պարզապես խորշում են, Նիկի, սակայն դեմ չեն լինի քեզ հետ լինել։ Այնպես որ եթե ուզում ես գոյությունդ շարունակել քեզ խելոք պահիր և էլ նման տոնով հետս չխոսաս։ Հա, իսկ էս չուպա-չուպսն էլ վերցրու, որ վաղվա բացակայությունս լրացնես ու հետ չսովորես։

ՀԳ՝ շնորհակալություն բոլոր նրանց ովքեր հասկանում են Նիկիի ու իրա պեսների հիմար, անխելք, դեբիլ և այլն լինելը։ Դուք ինձ պարգևում եք մի կյանք, որի մասին անգամ երազել չեք կարող  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2012), erexa (04.11.2012), Freeman (04.11.2012), Lem (04.11.2012), Mephistopheles (04.11.2012), Moonwalker (04.11.2012), murmushka (07.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rammstein (05.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), Smokie (07.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժառ ջան, մի բացթողում միայն… եթե ես լինեի Նիկիի տեղը շախմատի տախտակը շուռ կտայի ու կասեի. "դե հիմա ինձ լսի տղա ջան… եթե աշխատավարձիդ կեսն ինձ չտաս ու ամեն օր գործի գնալուց առաջ չներկայանաս իմ պահանջները բավարարելու, օրալ և այլ տեսակի, ապա կհայտնվեմ ձեր տանը քո բացակայության ժամանակ կնոջդ հետ սուրճ խմելու ու մտերմիկ զրույցի համար… ի երջո մենք ընդհանուր շատ բան ունենք՝ դու… գլամուրային հավաքույթին էլ կնգադ փոխարեն ես եմ գալու… հասկացա՞ր"…

Ժառ ջան, դու էնքան ազնիվ ու մաքուր տղա ես երևում որ անգամ անսխալ սցենար չկարողացար գրել… ես քեզանից ավելի տականքը դուրս եկա… 

You are a beautiful person my friend

----------

Freeman (04.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), Lem (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Rammstein (05.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> ժառ ջան, մի բացթողում միայն… եթե ես լինեի Նիկիի տեղը շախմատի տախտակը շուռ կտայի ու կասեի. "դե հիմա ինձ լսի տղա ջան… եթե աշխատավարձիդ կեսն ինձ չտաս ու ամեն օր գործի գնալուց առաջ չներկայանաս իմ պահանջները բավարարելու, օրալ և այլ տեսակի, ապա կհայտնվեմ ձեր տանը քո բացակայության ժամանակ կնոջդ հետ սուրճ խմելու ու մտերմիկ զրույցի համար… ի երջո մենք ընդհանուր շատ բան ունենք՝ դու… գլամուրային հավաքույթին էլ կնգադ փոխարեն ես եմ գալու… հասկացա՞ր"…
> 
> Ժառ ջան, դու էնքան ազնիվ ու մաքուր տղա ես երևում որ անգամ անսխալ սցենար չկարողացար գրել… ես քեզանից ավելի տականքը դուրս եկա… 
> 
> You are a beautiful person my friend


 :Xeloq:  Հա էլի....  :Sad:   Ես ավելի լավ ա գնամ....  :Yerexa: 

Ո՞նց անեմ, որ ինձանից զզվեն, նողկեն, խորշեն, բայց հետո ապացուցեն, որ իմ զոհն ա մեղավոր, որ իմ պես էշի ձեռնա ընկել, այ սայա հարցը  :Tease:

----------

Lem (04.11.2012), Mephistopheles (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

չես կարող Ժառ ջան, լավ մարդն ինչ էլ անի վատ չի կարա երևա… ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես վատ մարդը ինչքան էլ փորձի լավ ու ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ փորձի երևալ մեկ ա մի տեղից դուրս ա պրծնելու թույնը…

Հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ուզեցել ասել… երևի փչացրի սաղ, հա՞…կներես ապեր

Հ.Գ. էս ֆորումում տենց վատ մարդ չկա… ման մի եկեք… ստեղ սաղ մերոնք են անկախ թե ինչքան ենք գզվռտվում…

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> երբեմն նույնիսկ խիստ ոչ ադեկվատ ձևով, անձնական մակարդակի, մեղադրող, նույնիսկ անպատվող գրառումներ էին արվում:


 :Smile:  
որովհետև էս ամեն ինչը հիմա չի եկել, այլ ունի նախապատմություն, նույնիսկ բավականին երկար: ես կարող եմ հիշացնել ասենք գեյերի թեման: մարդիկ կան, արդեն իրականում սկսել են իրար ատել: ու որ սենց գնա, կարծում եմ այստեղ բոլորն էլ կունենան իրենց  ատելի օբեկտները:
ու սա իհարկե ցածր մակարդակի մասսայի հատկանիշ է: կրթական ցենզի, որ բացակայում է: որ կարծիք ասելու համար չի կարելի մարդուն "խփել": ու կեղծը ավելի է տղեգացնում այս ամենը, քանի որ գոտիից ներքև խփողները կամ գոնե նախահարձակողները նրանք են, ովքեր իրանց լոզունգ են դարձել այն, որ չի կարելի մարդուն կարծիքի համար ծեծել: դա ճիշտ լոզունգ է, արդար: բայց եթե դա ասելով վարվում ես  իրականում հակառակ ձևով, ապա մինիմում տգեղ է, չնայվող: ավել բառեր չասեմ, քանի որ վերջին հաշվով սա ընդամենը վիրտուալ է, ու իրականում ստեղ ես ոչ մեկի հետ էլ կիսելու բան չունեմ, բացի կարծիքից:

շուտով այստեղ իրականում երկու ճանապարհ է մնալու, կամ այս ակումբը կմահանա, ինչպես ամեն մի գործող օրգանիզմ, կամ էլ մարդիկ իրակնում խելքի կգան, ու կշարունակեն առավելապես կարծիքների փոխանակումը, առանց իրար հրապարակային սեր խոստովանելուց ու ատելություն ցույց տալուց:
ոնց որ արդեն լրիվ մանկապարտեզի ա վերածվել

----------

erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Երեք ամիս առաջ այս նույն օրը ծանոթացել եմ մի աղջկա հետ։ Առաջին անգամ էինք իրար հանդիպում։


հարգելիս, "դու" մինիմում տականքությամբ ես զբաղված, ու ուշ թե շուտ կյանքը, հանձինս մի արդարության բազկի, քո հարցերը կլուծի: էտպես տականքներ աշխարհում շաաաաաատ քիչ են: երևի միլիոնին մեկ հարաբերությամբ, չգիտեմ:
"դու" հավատա, որ կստանաս "քո արժանի պատիճը: մենակ էն, որ բացարձակ դժբախտ մարդ "ես", քիչ չի, բայց դա ամենը չի: 

իսկ էտ աղջիկը, քանի որ սենց հիմար պատմության  մեջ ա ընկել, պետք ա գնա կտրուկ քայլերի: չգիտեմ... օրիանկ ես անձամբ կգերադասեի "քեզ" թունավորել: դա շատ հեշտ ա: ցանկություն լինի...  
կամ նաև լիքը ուրիշ ձևեր: ասենք չքվել այդ քաղաքից

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ մոտ մի այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես շատերը մեռած Ամանդային ավելի են սիրում քան կենդանի հայրենակիցներին։ Ես հուսով եմ որ սխալ է իմ տպավորությունը։ 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, տպավորություն է, թե ոմանց Ամանդայի արարքները անմեղ են թվում (ես էլ էս թեման կարդացի, մի պահ շշկռվեցի, ու ինձ էլ այդպես թվաց), կամ առնվազն անվնաս են։
Ես մի քիչ *մտածեցի*  :Blush: ։ Ու հիմա իմ թշվառ կարծիքով, կրծքերը անծանոթին օնլայն ցուցադրելը ՍԽԱԼ Է։ Դա թեթևամտություն է, անբարոյանակություն է, պոռնկություն է։ Առաջին օրը ծանոթացածի հետ անկողին մտնելը ՍԽԱԼ Է։ Դա թեթևամտություն է, անբարոյականություն է, պոռնկություն է։ Իհարկե ժամանակակից աշխարհում «կայֆեր» կան, որ ասենք դիսկոյում որձը հանդիպում է էգին, մի գիշեր տժժում են, ու բավարարված բաժանվում են։ Թվում է, թե ոչ մեկի վնաս չեն տալիս, ամեն ինչ փոխհամաձայնեցված է։ Կամ ամուսիններ կան, որ օնլայն փնտորւմ են այլ ամուսինների, որ իրար հետ խմբակային սեքսով զբաղվեն։ Ամեն ինչ փոխհամաձայնեցված է, թվում է թե ոչ մեկի վնաս չեն տալիս։ Վերջում էլ նկարները կամ վիդեոն քցում են ինտերնետ, մաստուրբացիայի սիրահարների համար։ Եթե դու սա ճիշտ եք համարում, ինձ ՊՄ արեք ձեր հեռախոսահամարը... ուպս, կներեք, կատակ արեցի։ 
Մի խոսքով, ես կարծում եմ, որ նորմաներ կան, որ թեկուզ 15 տարեկան աղջնակը *պետք է գիտակցի*։ Կարծում եք հանդուրժելի՞ է, որ 15 տարեկանները այսպես թեթևամիտ լինեն։ Ես հանդիպել եմ 7-10 տարեկան երեխաների, որոնց ինտելեկտը ինձ ապշեցրել է։ Տեսնում եմ 40 անց մարդկանց, որոնց թեթևսոլիկությունը ինձ ևս ապշեցնում է, և ինչից նրանք ակնհայտորեն տուժում են։ Դուք ինչպիսի՞ մարդիկ կուզեիք տեսնել ձեր շրջապատում ավելի շատ, թեթևսոլիկ պոռնիկների՞, թե ծանրակշիռ իմաստունների։ 

Իմ հասկացածով մարդիկ կան, որ համարում են, թե Ամանդան ինքն է հրահրել և կպցրել ստահակին։ Կամ այսպես ասենք` եթե մի դեռահաս աղջիկ ինտերնետով կրծքերը ցուցադրելու հավես ունի, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ նրան ռաստ կգա ստահակ, պեդերաստի մեկը, և ոչ թե բարոյանակությունից, կերպարվեստից ու փիլիսոփայությունից մի այլ կարգի հասկացող մարդասիրության մի տիպար, որի բուն մոտիվացիան կլինի աղջկան հաճույք պատճառելը ու վերջում է թեևս մի քիչ գլխին խելք ու խրատ կարդալը։ 
Ահա այս տեսակետից, աղջիկն իր մեղքի բաժինն ունի։ Իրավաբանական տեսակետից գուցե նա անմեղ է որպես անչափահաս։ Հանգամանքների տեսակետից գուցե նա անմեղ է, որովհետև բավականաչափ դաստիարակություն չի ստացել, շրջապատվել է բարոյականության ցածր չափանիշներ ունեցողներով, Եզոպոսի առակներն էլ չի ճարել ու չի կարդացել որպեսզի արագացներ իր հասունացումը։ 
Ես ինքս դեռահաս տարիքում որոշ տխմար բաներ եմ արել, որոնց համար ինքս ինձ չեմ ուզում արդարացնել։ Որովհետև եթե պարզապես բախտս չբերեր, ապա հիմա այս թեմայում լոլոներ չէի գրի։
Սիրե՛ք իրար։

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2012), CactuSoul (04.11.2012), dvgray (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (04.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ինքս դեռահաս տարիքում որոշ տխմար բաներ եմ արել, որոնց համար ինքս ինձ չեմ ուզում արդարացնել։ Որովհետև եթե պարզապես բախտս չբերեր, ապա հիմա այս թեմայում լոլոներ չէի գրի։
> Սիրե՛ք իրար։


Դե, որքան հիշում եմ, Վիշապ ջան, այստեղ ոչ ոք դեռ չի ասել, որ Ամանդան, կրծքերը ցույց տալով, գովասանքի արժանի բան է արել: Իհարկե, դա սխալ է, սխալվել է երեխեն: 
Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, մի՞թե դու համամիտ չես նրան պաշտպանողների հետ, որ նրա այդ սխալը բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ ինքն է իր ինքնասպանության մեղավորը, կամ, առավել ևս,  որ “տեղն է իրեն”:

Հուսով եմ, որ համաձայն ես այս երկու մտքի հետ էլ, - համենայն դեպս, ինձ թվաց, թե գրածգ դրան է տանում:


Հ.Գ. Բայց այն վերևի մտքիդ մեջ, գիտես, մի տեսակ վախեցնող բան երևաց աչքիս: Քեզ չի՞ անհանգստացնում այն հարցը, որ, շրջապատված լինելով միայն “ծանրակշիռ իմաստուններով”, կգա ժամանակ, որ մարդ իրեն “թեթևսոլիկ պոռնիկ” կզգա…

Եվ հետո, եթե կյանքը պատկերացնենք որպես ամբողջականություն, կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել մի մարդու, ում երկու ձեռքերն էլ աջ են, կամ երկու ոտքերն էլ` ձախ…


ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Իսկ վերջին մտքիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Freeman (04.11.2012), Jarre (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012), Ուլուանա (04.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ան, էլ քարկոծելը ո՞նց է լինում: Հիմա բռնեմ հատիկ-հատիկ մեջբերեմ էս քառասուն էջի՞ց: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				keyboard-ի խոսքերից
> վուլգար հագնվածին կասեմ վուլգար հագնված, այ էդ ռեակցիան կտամ, իսկ եթե էդ վուլգար հագնվածը 15 տարեկան լինի, կասեմ, որ ինչ էլ անեն իրա գլխին, իրան հասնումա
> ...


Անկեղծ ասած, երեկվանից անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե ո՞վ է մեջբերելու իմ այս տողերը, անգամ մտածեցի ես գրեմ, որ էս տողերը մեջբերողը ամպոտ ոտքերով ու հրեշտակի թևերով չներխուժի թեմա, բայց լավա, որ գոնե դու մեջբերեցիր, գոնե քո պարագայում փոքրինչ վստահ եմ, որ միակողմանի չէս մտածում:
Էդ տողերի վերաբերյալ, մի քանի էջ գրել եմ, ավելին Աթեիստն էլ դրա վերաբերյալ հարց էր տվել ինձ, ման եկա չգտա, երևի ջնջվելա կամ ուշադիր չեմ նայել, ինչևե, էլ զահլա չունեմ էլի էդքան գրեմ դրա մասին ու դրան պատասխան մի շատ պարզ բան կասեմ. երբ ես տեսնում եմ տերտեր, անկախ ինձանից, ենթագիտակցորեն, ինչքան էլ տերտերներին հանցագործ հաարեմ, մի տեսակ սթափվում եմ, բարևում եմ, մի խոսքով վերաբերմունքս լինում է էնպիսին, որ ինքը վերջիվերջո տերտերա, որ տենում եմ մլիցին, աշխատում եմ հեռու մնամ, որտև ինքը մլիցայա, շառա, փորձանք  ա չեղած տեղից, որ տենում եմ պուտանկին` վերևում գրածս ոչ մի գործողությունն ու երևույթը իմ մոտ չի ակտիվանում, պուտանկայա էլի, մտածում եմ ես:  Դու էնքան բանիմաց էս, որ էլ մեկնելու կարիք չկա հուսով եմ գրառումս, դու դա կհասկանաս  :Wink: 
Խաղաղության աղավնիներ չեն լինում, լինում են իրանց գրառումներին ու իրանց անձը ծաղրող անբարոյականներին հակահարված տվողներ, ովքեր երբեմ ենթարկվելով նույն անբարոյականների պռովոկացիաներին սկսում են այնպիսի բաներ գրել, որ հետո դրանք 40 էջ բացատրելու ու հասկացնելու կարիք են ունենում: Նույն ինքը Հովարսը, Լիոնը ու ամպոտ ոտքերով սուտի բարոյականների կարծիքը չկիսող ցանկացած մարդ:
Այվի ջան, եթե դու մարդու կարծիքն ու գրառումը լոլո կարդալ էս համարում, չէ՞ս նեղվի արդյոք, որ ես ասեմ, որ քո գրառումներից մի քանիսն էլ լոլո էին, ոչ ավելին:
Ուղղակի Կակտուսի համբերությունը իմից ու մնացածներից առավելա, որ քո լոլոյին ավելի տհաճ լոլոյով չպատասխանեց:
Հ.Գ. իմ մեջբերված գրառումը բխում է մի շարք գրառումներից, որոնք ջնջվել են, գուցե ես ինքս ենթարկվել եմ պրովոկացիայի ու դա ոչմեկի թուլ չի տալիս դա դրոշակ սարքած գիտունիկ գիտունիկ մտքեր արտահայտել, հանձինս ինձանից աբիժնիկ ու անիքնասեր մարդկանց, որոնցից մեկը համառորեն արձագանքումա իմ գրառումներին, յանի տեսեք-տեսեք իրա ասածը ինձ չի վերաբերվում: Հենց քեզ ա վերաբերվում լավ իմացի: Ճիճու  :Tongue:

----------

dvgray (04.11.2012), Ամմէ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկեղծ ասած, երեկվանից անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե ո՞վ է մեջբերելու իմ այս տողերը, անգամ մտածեցի ես գրեմ, որ էս տողերը մեջբերողը ամպոտ ոտքերով ու հրեշտակի թևերով չներխուժի թեմա, բայց լավա, որ գոնե դու մեջբերեցիր, գոնե քո պարագայում փոքրինչ վստահ եմ, որ միակողմանի չէս մտածում:
> Էդ տողերի վերաբերյալ, մի քանի էջ գրել եմ, ավելին Աթեիստն էլ դրա վերաբերյալ հարց էր տվել ինձ, ման եկա չգտա, երևի ջնջվելա կամ ուշադիր չեմ նայել, ինչևե, էլ զահլա չունեմ էլի էդքան գրեմ դրա մասին ու դրան պատասխան մի շատ պարզ բան կասեմ.* երբ ես տեսնում եմ տերտեր, անկախ ինձանից, ենթագիտակցորեն, ինչքան էլ տերտերներին հանցագործ հաարեմ, մի տեսակ սթափվում եմ, բարևում եմ, մի խոսքով վերաբերմունքս լինում է էնպիսին, որ ինքը վերջիվերջո տերտերա, որ տենում եմ մլիցին, աշխատում եմ հեռու մնամ, որտև ինքը մլիցայա, շառա, փորձանք  ա չեղած տեղից, որ տենում եմ պուտանկին` վերևում գրածս ոչ մի գործողությունն ու երևույթը իմ մոտ չի ակտիվանում, պուտանկայա էլի, մտածում եմ ես:  Դու էնքան բանիմաց էս, որ էլ մեկնելու կարիք չկա հուսով եմ գրառումս, դու դա կհասկանաս* 
> Խաղաղության աղավնիներ չեն լինում, լինում են իրանց գրառումներին ու իրանց անձը ծաղրող անբարոյականներին հակահարված տվողներ, ովքեր երբեմ ենթարկվելով նույն անբարոյականների պռովոկացիաներին սկսում են այնպիսի բաներ գրել, որ հետո դրանք 40 էջ բացատրելու ու հասկացնելու կարիք են ունենում: Նույն ինքը Հովարսը, Լիոնը ու ամպոտ ոտքերով սուտի բարոյականների կարծիքը չկիսող ցանկացած մարդ:
> Այվի ջան, եթե դու մարդու կարծիքն ու գրառումը լոլո կարդալ էս համարում, չէ՞ս նեղվի արդյոք, որ ես ասեմ, որ քո գրառումներից մի քանիսն էլ լոլո էին, ոչ ավելին:
> Ուղղակի Կակտուսի համբերությունը իմից ու մնացածներից առավելա, որ քո լոլոյին ավելի տհաճ լոլոյով չպատասխանեց:
> Հ.Գ. իմ մեջբերված գրառումը բխում է մի շարք գրառումներից, որոնք ջնջվել են, գուցե ես ինքս ենթարկվել եմ պրովոկացիայի ու դա ոչմեկի թուլ չի տալիս դա դրոշակ սարքած գիտունիկ գիտունիկ մտքեր արտահայտել, հանձինս ինձանից աբիժնիկ ու անիքնասեր մարդկանց, որոնցից մեկը համառորեն արձագանքումա իմ գրառումներին, յանի տեսեք-տեսեք իրա ասածը ինձ չի վերաբերվում: Հենց քեզ ա վերաբերվում լավ իմացի: Ճիճու


Ապեր, եթե պուտանկա ես տեսնում քո մոտ առնվազն պտի առաջանա էն զգացումը որ առաջանում ա ծիծիկ բառից (կներես որ կայֆոտացրի)… էտի նորմալ ա, մի քաշվի ոնց որ տերտերի նկատմամբ հարգանքը՝ անկախ քեզանից… եթե չի առաջանում… հըմ… չեմ ուզում դրա մասին գրել…

----------

Quyr Qery (04.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Ինչ տարօրինակ ա , կարդում ես տվյալ մարդու գրառումները ու ինքը փնովում ա  Ամանդային մեղադրողներին , բայց մեկ ուրիշի գրառման մեջ , որը ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույն  արարքն է հիշեցնում  ՝ շնորհակալություն է սեղմած:  :Shok:  Անհասկանալի ա

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կարող է և երկիր չի Կանադան, կարող է և հարիֆ ու թույլ երեխա էր Ամանդան, կարող է և ես տուգանվեմ կամ գրառումս ջնջվի, կարող է և ես լրիվ գրառումները չեմ կարդացել ու սենց լիքը կարողաներ: Բայց.. բայց ոնց չքրֆես են մարդկանց որոնք հավայի, տաք տեղերից մեղադրում, դատապարտում, քննադատում են երեխու ինքնասպանության քայլը, կամ ինչ-որ մեկնաբանություններ են անում հագուստի հետ կապված, կամ ծնողների հետ կապված, ձեր ինչ գործն է էդ վապշե, դուք ձեզ նայել եք, դուք վստահ եք, որ դուք կամ ձեր հարազատները ապահովագրված են, դաժը եթե մեշոկը գլխներիդ քաշած ման գաք: Դուք ձեզ մարդ եք համարում? Առաջինը էդ երեխուն մեղադրողները պիտի կախվեն, որտև եթե եսօր ասուք եք իրան տեղն է, նույն հաջողությամբ դուք տենց տեղին քայլեր կանեք:


Թեմայի վերաբերյալ լիքը ասելիք ունեմ, բայց ազնիվ խոսք հավեսս լրիվ փախավ:

Ամեաահավորը էն ա, որ հենց թեմայի մոդերատորն ա էս գրառմաը շնորհակալություն հայտնել: 

Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ ժողովուրդ ջան, *կամ էս խայտառակ գրառումը ջնջվում ա, կամ ինձ ակումբից հեռացրեք*, ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ մնալու մի ակումբում, որտեղ խոսքի ազատությունը չի հարգվում, որտեղ ակումբի մանակցին չեն հարգում ու կարան հանգիս, անհարկի վիրավորեն:

Խիստ զարմացած եմ, որ նման գրառման համար միայն ես պահանջեցի` գրառման հեղինակին` բոլորից ներողություն խնդրել:

Նորմալ հանգիս քննարկում ենք ամեն անգամ հարամ եք անում:

----------

erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեմայի վերաբերյալ լիքը ասելիք ունեմ, բայց ազնիվ խոսք հավեսս լրիվ փախավ:
> 
> Ամեաահավորը էն ա, որ հենց թեմայի մոդերատորն ա էս գրառմաը շնորհակալություն հայտնել: 
> 
> Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ ժողովուրդ ջան, *կամ էս խայտառակ գրառումը ջնջվում ա, կամ ինձ ակումբից հեռացրեք*, ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ մնալու մի ակումբում, որտեղ խոսքի ազատությունը չի հարգվում, որտեղ ակումբի մանակցին չեն հարգում ու կարան հանգիս, անհարկի վիրավորեն:
> 
> Խիստ զարմացած եմ, որ նման գրառման համար միայն ես պահանջեցի` գրառման հեղինակին` բոլորից ներողություն խնդրել:
> 
> Նորմալ հանգիս քննարկում ենք ամեն անգամ հարամ եք անում:


Չամիչ ջան, ոչ գրառումը կջնջվի, ոչ էլ քեզ կհեռացնեն ակումբից… հենց նույն կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքի ու քո ազատ որոշման իրավունքի հիման վրա…

Մարդն ասել ա "Ամանդային մեղադրողները"… կարծեմ դու ասում էիր որ չես մեղադրում… թե՞ մեղադրում ես… բացի դրամից ինքն ասում ա "պետք ա կախվեն" , չի ասում "պտի կախեմ"… դու էլ ասա չեմ կախվի… 

Բայց մի գնա… առանց քեզ ստեղ լավ չի…

----------

Quyr Qery (05.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Տրիբուն (05.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ոչ գրառումը կջնջվի, ոչ էլ քեզ կհեռացնեն ակումբից… հենց նույն կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքի ու քո ազատ որոշման իրավունքի հիման վրա…
> 
> Մարդն ասել ա "Ամանդային մեղադրողները"… կարծեմ դու ասում էիր որ չես մեղադրում… թե՞ մեղադրում ես… բացի դրամից ինքն ասում ա "պետք ա կախվեն" , չի ասում "պտի կախեմ"… դու էլ ասա չեմ կախվի… 
> 
> Բայց մի գնա… առանց քեզ ստեղ լավ չի…


Կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքը որն ա? թեմայի վերաբերյալ կամ թեմայում տեղ գտած գրառման վերաբերյալ կարծիք ունի թող մեջբերի ադեկվատ իրա կարծիքը արտահայտի, այլ ոչ թե ակումբի անդամներին կպնի, նույն բանն էլ դու ես անում, ոչ քեզ ես հարգում, ոչ ակումբը ոչ էլ ակումբի մասնակիցներին:

Քեռի քույրիկը թեմայի ամբողջ քննարկման ընթացքում ընդեմանը մի գրառում արեց, էն էլ վիրավորական ու կպնողական ու բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից շնորհակալության արժանացավ, էս տեսակ մասնակիցների ներկայությունն ա ակումբում ողջունվում? ովքեր առհասարակ կարծիք չունեն, գրառումների քանակը անգամ 500 չի հասնում, ով գիտի ամեն անգամ մտնում ա ֆորում թքում ա, ոտերը սրբում ա դուրս ա գալիս ու դրա համար նրան շնորհակալություն են հայտնում:

Մնամ ինչ անեմ էս ֆորումում, որ թույլ չեն տալիս հանգիս կարծիք արտահայտել?

----------

erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Չամիչ*
Կողմնապահ մոդերատորությունը ֆորումից հիասթափվելու ծանրակշիռ պատճառ ա  :Sad: 
Մի ֆորումից արդեն հրաժարվել եմ դրա պատճառով, բայց չէի ուզի, որ ակումբի հետ էլ տենց լիներ  :Fool:

----------

keyboard (04.11.2012), Չամիչ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքը որն ա? թեմայի վերաբերյալ կամ թեմայում տեղ գտած գրառման վերաբերյալ կարծիք ունի թող մեջբերի ադեկվատ իրա կարծիքը արտահայտի, այլ ոչ թե ակումբի անդամներին կպնի, նույն բանն էլ դու ես անում, ոչ քեզ ես հարգում, ոչ ակումբը ոչ էլ ակումբի մասնակիցներին:


Ինձ էլ են վիրավորում, բայց ես չեմ վիրավորվում ու եթե էդ նույն մարդը մի այլ տեղ մի լավ գրառում ա անում ես շնորհակալություն տալիս եմ ու եթե պետք եղավ վարկանիշ էլ եմ տալիս… 

Կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքը դա էն ա որ կարա հնչի, մարդիկ քննադատեն, համաձայնվեն չհամաձայնվեն, փորձեն հակառակը համոզել … բայց երբեք չես կարող պահանջել որ կարծիքը լռեցնեն…

----------

Jarre (04.11.2012), Quyr Qery (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Չամիչ*
> Կողմնապահ մոդերատորությունը ֆորումից հիասթափվելու ծանրակշիռ պատճառ ա 
> Մի ֆորումից արդեն հրաժարվել եմ դրա պատճառով, բայց չէի ուզի, որ ակումբի հետ էլ տենց լիներ


Տեմց բան չկա Վահե…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ճիշտն ասած եթե մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետ ասես թե ինչ ինկատի ունես "մեկն ընդունողը մյուսն էլ պտի ընդունի" ասելով, կպատասխանեմ…
> 
> Ու Դիվն ի՞նչ ա ասում ազատություն քարոզողների համար…


Ասում է, որ ամենամեծ ազատություն քարոզողները իշխանության գալով բռնակալ են դառնում։
Տրամաբանությունը հետևյալն է․ մարդը իր սեփական կոմպլեքսները պրոյեկտում է ուրիշի վրա և սկսում պայքարել դրա դեմ։ Ասենք, եթե անբարոյականին ենթագիտակցորեն չի դզում իր անբարոյականությունը, նա դա ենթագիտակցորեն պրոյեկտում է ուրիշի վրա և սկսում է ատել ուրիշին։ Սա հոգեբանական պաշտպանության մեխանիզմ է, որ մարդը ինքն իրեն չատի։ Նույնությամբ բռնակալի հակումներ ունեցող մարդը իր հակումները պրոյեկտում է ուրիշի վրա և գոռգոռում, որ այդ ուրիշը բռնանում է մարդկանց ազատության վրա։




> Ես բոլոր թաները չեմ կարդում… ամեն թմայում էլ գրառում չեմ անում…


Դե իհարկե, դու տենց թեմաներ չես կարդա։ Քեզ դա շատ պետք է։ Այս ֆորումում pure դեմագոգիայից բացի ուրիշ բան ես քեզնից չեմ լսել։

----------

dvgray (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), Vaio (06.11.2012)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Իհարկե, դա սխալ է, սխալվել է երեխեն: 
> Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, մի՞թե դու համամիտ չես նրան պաշտպանողների հետ, որ նրա այդ սխալը բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ ինքն է իր ինքնասպանության մեղավորը, կամ, առավել ևս,  որ “տեղն է իրեն”:
> 
> ...


Ջան, երեխեն սխալվել է ու փաստացի շատ թանկ է վճարել իր սխալի համար, տխուր է ավարտել։ Հիմա ասենք «տեղն է իրեն», կամ թե ասենք «անմեղ զոհ էր», դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի։ Եվ կարծում եմ այդքան ճիշտ չի պնդել, թե նա մեղավոր չի իր ինքնասպանության մեջ, ի վերջո ինքը որոշակի խնդիրեր է ստեղծել իր անխոհեմ պահվածքով, որոնք ժամանակի ընթացքում սրացել են։ Պարզապես եթե նա իմանար կամ հասկանար թե ինչ կգա գլխին, ապա երևի թե մի քիչ զուսպ կլիներ։  Ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ նա չգիտեր ու չէր հասկանում, այ էստեղ է խնդիրը։ Կարծում եմ նրա ծնողները, հարազատները, շրջապատող մարդիկ և պետությունը խնդիր ունեն լուծելու։
Անկախ մեր կամքից, երբեմն սայթակում ենք, որոնց համար մենք թանկ ենք հատուցում։ Դրա համար մարմնական կարիքները հագեցնելու հետ մեկտեղ, հարկ է նաև աշխատեցնել ուղեղը։ Ոնց որ գիշերով հարբես ու ընկնես Մռավդաղի ստորոտի անտառները, շակալները քեզ ուտեն, ու մեկը ասի «տեղն էր քեզ», ու մենք կոլեկտիվ թռնենք այդ ասողի դեմքին։  :Dntknw: 



> Հ.Գ. Բայց այն վերևի մտքիդ մեջ, գիտես, մի տեսակ վախեցնող բան երևաց աչքիս: Քեզ չի՞ անհանգստացնում այն հարցը, որ, շրջապատված լինելով միայն “ծանրակշիռ իմաստուններով”, կգա ժամանակ, որ մարդ իրեն “թեթևսոլիկ պոռնիկ” կզգա…


Ես չեմ ասում *միայն*, ես ասում եմ ավելի շատ։ Սա բարի ցանկություն է ընդհամենը։ Համենայն դեպս ես շիզիկ շրջապատներում հատնվել եմ բախտի բերմամբ, ավելի լավ է կյանքում քեզ միայնակ զգաս, քան թե նման շրջապատը մխիթարի քո մենակությունը։ 
Շրջապատներ կան, որոնցից պետք է փախչել ինչպես ժանտախտից։ Պարզ չի՞ որ ճահճում սուզվելն ավելի հեշտ է, քան թռչկոտելը։

----------

dvgray (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման գնում ա խոշոր մաքրման: Կարծում եմ, այս անգամ չեմ սահմանափակվի միայն տուգանելով ու անձնական հարթոււթյան վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջելով, մի քանի հոգի արձակու՞րդ են ուզում, խնդիր չկա, կստանան: Իսկ թեման պետք ա մնա ու նորմալ շարունակվի:*

----------

Arpine (04.11.2012), CactuSoul (04.11.2012), Claudia Mori (04.11.2012), erexa (04.11.2012), Moonwalker (04.11.2012), Sagittarius (04.11.2012), Sambitbaba (04.11.2012), shatboyov (04.11.2012), Աթեիստ (04.11.2012), Արէա (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. ներողություն եմ խնդրում թեմային բոլոր հետևողներից, սակայն հաշվի առնելով իմ այսօրվա խիտ աշխատանքային գրաֆիկն ու թեմայում գրառումների առատությունը, թեմայի մաքրման աշխատանքները հետաձգվում են վաղվան:*

----------

Ariadna (04.11.2012)

----------

